# Lace Party with britgirl, June 14, 2015. Double Knitting Introduction and KAL



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm You Welcome to the Lace Party!
Just a little note for newcomers...
The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though. 
Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests.

A couple of months ago our interest was piqued by a pic of a double knitting reversible hat, and people expressed interest in learning how to do double knitting, which leads to the focus of this party.

As an introduction to double knitting, take a look at a couple of videos first. Here is the link to the first:
http://knitting.about.com/od/colorknitting/ss/Doble-Knitting.htm

Next, there is a set of three good videos by PlanetPurl on YouTube. It offers what I think is a particularly good photo tutorial. This gives you the chance to knit a little swatch to get the feel of double knitting. Then if you really feel interested, I will be giving links to some projects. Initially I had picked out a hotpad, a cowl, and the original hat which gained our attention earlier this year. These were mentioned in last week's party, and it turns out that several of our members are Trekkies, and, guess what! There is a Star Trek potholder! In a later post, I will give links to these possible projects. You can pick what you would like and know that we will be learning and workintogether. Don't be afraid to ask questions if you have a problem!






This site lists several other videos down the right hand side, that you might like to look at.

Also in last week's Lace Party, kaixixang posted a couple of useful guides to download. Thanks, Karen, for converting them to PDFs. Here is the link for them:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-340729-129.html

That is it for now. I will post some more, including links to some patterns (some of you already have them and know what you want to try) in a couple of hours after I get home from my Zumba class.
Sue


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi I just removed the "s"...

Looking forward to this thread...have that headband to finish in double knitting.

http://knitting.about.com/od/colorknitting/ss/Double-Knitting.html


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Sue. I am going to some studying now. Then I shall decide what I am going to try.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

How do I find the lace party on June 14? Sounds very interesting and I have wanted to try double knitting. Thanks for all the information.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, I thought about that but I kept on being able to access it even with the "s" from my iPad notes.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=m8wbRvveTGQ
> 
> Hi I just removed the "s"...
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to the Lace Party. We are glad you have joined us. Bookmark it, or if you have replied like you did, you should get email notifications 
Sue


Roxanness said:


> How do I find the lace party on June 14? Sounds very interesting and I have wanted to try double knitting. Thanks for all the information.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Sue, for getting us started. This should be a fun learning experience! Looking forward to beginning.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Roxanness said:


> How do I find the lace party on June 14? Sounds very interesting and I have wanted to try double knitting. Thanks for all the information.


Hi Roxanness! Welcome to the Lace Party! We are glad you are here. 

Here is the link for the last one: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-340729-1.html Enjoy the tour! It is spread throughout the two weeks.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Roxanness said:


> How do I find the lace party on June 14? Sounds very interesting and I have wanted to try double knitting. Thanks for all the information.


I am pleased to meet you here. I do hope you will enjoy being with us.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Sue for a great start, I'm hoping I get a little bit of time when Jackson's asleep to try double knitting. If not I will get into it next week when I'm home again. I will definitely be following what's happening here!!&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Roxanness said:


> How do I find the lace party on June 14? Sounds very interesting and I have wanted to try double knitting. Thanks for all the information.


Hi and welcome to the Lace Party Roxanness. 💞


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay, so here is my double knitting project. I am going to change to longer needles or change to wooden, because it is too slippery...

It is a vine and leaf design from a craftsy class with Alasdair Post-Quinn. The pattern is called Duvino.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, so here is my double knitting project. I am going to change to longer needles or change to wooden, because it is too slippery...
> 
> It is a vine and leaf design from a craftsy class with Alasdair Post-Quinn. The pattern is called Duvino.


Looking wonderful!! 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking good. Hopefully you will get to complete it during this KAL.

I hope everyone will share their yarns and patterns and progress. I will post again in a little while with some patterns. If anyone else has a particular pattern they would like to make, please share with us. I hope this thread will at least get people interested and started on a project. We are all here to offer encouragement.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Okay, so here is my double knitting project. I am going to change to longer needles or change to wooden, because it is too slippery...
> 
> It is a vine and leaf design from a craftsy class with Alasdair Post-Quinn. The pattern is called Duvino.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the new start Sue. Will check out the links later, as I have to run now! Can't wait to learn this technique!

DFL, that looks like a wonderful beginning! Pretty pattern. Good to know about the needles.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay! Gotta check out my cotton to see if I have two contrasting colors that make sense for my hot pad. (been wanting to do this all weekend, never got to it yet) Gonna try that first, after I have 'studied' awhile. 

DFL, what a wonderful start. Looks great.

Sue, a great start to this two weeks. I will be checking everything out after church.  Nothing to do today but double knit. Not a bad thing for a birthday.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Yay! Gotta check out my cotton to see if I have two contrasting colors that make sense for my hot pad. (been wanting to do this all weekend, never got to it yet) Gonna try that first, after I have 'studied' awhile.
> 
> DFL, what a wonderful start. Looks great.
> 
> Sue, a great start to this two weeks. I will be checking everything out after church.  Nothing to do today but double knit. Not a bad thing for a birthday.


Now how did I miss that today is your birthday?? Wishing you a very happy birthday Bev. I hope it has been a wonderful day for you. 💞 Ros 💞💐🎂💝🎁🎉🎈💝


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ros.  I am sure it will be.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Bev - Happy Fibery and Yarny Birthday to you!

Sue - working on a new design today (I hate math, where is Jane when I need her?), but will be doing my YouTube studying once I get my numbers worked out, probably this afternoon. I'm really excited about this!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Roxanness said:


> How do I find the lace party on June 14? Sounds very interesting and I have wanted to try double knitting. Thanks for all the information.


Glad you can join us in the Lace Party where anything goes and usually does! :lol:


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks. Looking forward to the 14th and getting to meet everyone.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dragonflylace, that is a pretty pattern.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Have a lovely day, Bev and Happy Birthday. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the great start, Sue. 
I will be a day or so late starting since I CO my Morning Dove yesterday. Not far in - but started anyway. My main focus at the moment is on test knitting Dancing Bees & I am doing extra repeats because the yarn is a finer lace weight than I usually use. I am up to 300 stitches now with only about 8 " down the spine. A long way to go yet - only clue 2.

ETA: Then there's Vampire, Be With you, Foolish Hearts to fix, 2015 scarf to catch up on - 2 months, Toni's scarf (can't find my 2nd piece), RMT, ... & some other things but I am ashamed to go on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Roxanness said:


> How do I find the lace party on June 14? ...


Welcome aboard, Roxanne


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, so here is my double knitting project. ...


Great start!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Not a bad thing for a birthday.


Happy birthday, Bev!!
Hope you get tended on hand & foot & can knit to your heart's delight.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Now how did I miss that today is your birthday?? Wishing you a very happy birthday Bev. I hope it has been a wonderful day for you. 💞 Ros 💞💐🎂💝🎁🎉🎈💝


And a big Happy Birthday from me, too, Bev!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...working on a new design today...


Any hints?


> (I hate math, where is Jane when I need her?)


Here I am! Come on over & we'll discuss it over a cup of tea. Then you can block my Montego while you're here - 'cause you're not taking it out of this house. ;-)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, so here is my double knitting project. I am going to change to longer needles or change to wooden, because it is too slippery...
> 
> It is a vine and leaf design from a craftsy class with Alasdair Post-Quinn. The pattern is called Duvino.


That looks so pretty so far.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Now how did I miss that today is your birthday?? Wishing you a very happy birthday Bev. I hope it has been a wonderful day for you. 💞 Ros 💞💐🎂💝🎁🎉🎈💝


Happy Birthday from me too, Bev. I thought it was your DH's birthday you were celebrating🎊🍷🍰 Have a spectacular day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, so here is my double knitting project. I am going to change to longer needles or change to wooden, because it is too slippery...
> 
> It is a vine and leaf design from a craftsy class with Alasdair Post-Quinn. The pattern is called Duvino.


I really like those colours together!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for a great start Sue.. I see some new names and want to welcome everyone!! Maybe if you like it you will join in on other Lace Party's

I am going to start from the beginning again and see if I can get a good grasp on this..  I want to do the cowl because I think it would be something I can make for me that I would wear and get some use out of.. plus I love the design  I will cast on for the 4 repeats and then see how it feels.. I may end up with doing just 3 repeats.. I'll play with that later this evening.. 

DFL that is looking really nice!! you have a great start on it.. I hope you can share some tips that is making this easier now for you than when you first started..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, Happy Birthday. Hope you have a wonderful day.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Yay! Gotta check out my cotton to see if I have two contrasting colors that make sense for my hot pad. (been wanting to do this all weekend, never got to it yet) Gonna try that first, after I have 'studied' awhile.
> 
> DFL, what a wonderful start. Looks great.
> 
> Sue, a great start to this two weeks. I will be checking everything out after church.  Nothing to do today but double knit. Not a bad thing for a birthday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Have a lovely day, Bev and Happy Birthday. :thumbup:


From me as well, Bev! :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks for the great start, Sue.
> I will be a day or so late starting since I CO my Morning Dove yesterday. Not far in - but started anyway. My main focus at the moment is on test knitting Dancing Bees & I am doing extra repeats because the yarn is a finer lace weight than I usually use. I am up to 300 stitches now with only about 8 " down the spine. A long way to go yet - only clue 2.
> 
> ETA: Then there's Vampire, Be With you, Foolish Hearts to fix, 2015 scarf to catch up on - 2 months, Toni's scarf (can't find my 2nd piece), RMT, ... & some other things but I am ashamed to go on.


You certainly are busy!!! I think we will need another 'Finishing up our WIP' party's again in the near future


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'll be following along, even while trying to finish some lace WIP's.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

> Any hints?


Rectangular, shawl, lace, Elderling city (Assassin's series - 3rd book)



> (I hate math, where is Jane when I need her?)
> 
> Here I am! Come on over & we'll discuss it over a cup of tea. Then you can block my Montego while you're here - 'cause you're not taking it out of this house.


_Drat! Another Montego-snatching plan foiled. Will have to try something else._


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Before I give links to possible projects, here are two important things to remember when doing Double Knitting.

1. You are working with pairs of stitches, one in main (background) colour and one in a contrast colour. The first stitch is always Knit and the second is always Purl.

2. Both strands of yarn must always be brought to the working side, although only one strand is used at a time. 
Here is a picture of what your work will look like if you don't move both strands.

Here are some links to patterns:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tphpe
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/star-trek-pot-holders
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-knit-floral-cowl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/echarpe-bord-de-mer-doubleknit
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reversible-snowflake-hat

If you have a pattern you want to try, please share it with us.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

brain56 said:


> I'll be following along, even while trying to finish some lace WIP's.


Please share your progress pics!
It's our _raison d'être._


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Roxanness said:


> How do I find the lace party on June 14? Sounds very interesting and I have wanted to try double knitting. Thanks for all the information.


Welcome Roxanness. You can always find the Lace Party by using the Search feature on KP. If you simply type in Lace Party you should get all of the parties listed and can chose the most current one, or any of them for that matter to read. We are also listed in the KALs/groups/ etc section of KP. Enjoy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Rectangular, shawl, lace...


Any beads???


> _Drat! Another Montego-snatching plan foiled. Will have to try something else._


I wasn't born yesterday - unfortunately, not the day before nor many, many days before that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Here is a picture of what your work will look like if you don't move both strands....


Thanks for that tip, Sue.
For some reason I seem to have all of those patterns in my files. Strange, huh? Wonder how that happened...
(I wonder how come there isn't a big bulge in the back of my computer with so many patterns stuffed in there.)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Too frustrating. Am about 3 hours behind schedule today and way behind here already. Ahhhhhhggggggggg!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I saw this & thought of the Peanut Warmer - good reason - same designer. It falls in line with what you were saying, Bev, about incorporating lace.
My gift to you by Taiga Hilliard Designs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-gift-to-you

She has 69 free patterns available on Ravelry - most not up my alley but I liked this one:
Buttonwillow
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/buttonwillow

This one made me think of you, Tanya done with super bulky yarn. I was thinking that this would be quick to do - not sure if it would sell, though.
Showoff 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/showoff


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks for the great start, Sue.
> I will be a day or so late starting since I CO my Morning Dove yesterday. Not far in - but started anyway. My main focus at the moment is on test knitting Dancing Bees & I am doing extra repeats because the yarn is a finer lace weight than I usually use. I am up to 300 stitches now with only about 8 " down the spine. A long way to go yet - only clue 2.
> 
> ETA: Then there's Vampire, Be With you, Foolish Hearts to fix, 2015 scarf to catch up on - 2 months, Toni's scarf (can't find my 2nd piece), RMT, ... & some other things but I am ashamed to go on.


LMAO! are we related????


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Any beads???


Working that out now. I don't really want any, but that has never stopped y'all from wanting them in, anyway!



> I wasn't born yesterday - unfortunately, not the day before nor many, many days before that.


I think we must be twins separated at birth, then!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Cat, welcome! Glad you made it.

Sue


knitgirl389 said:


> LMAO! are we related????


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That Buttonwillow is like Latis but without the mesh panel. Somehow I already have it in my library.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I saw this & thought of the Peanut Warmer - good reason - same designer. It falls in line with what you were saying, Bev, about incorporating lace.
> My gift to you by Taiga Hilliard Designs
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-gift-to-you
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/duvino

Here is the link to what it is supposed to look like, I changed it a little because this is my first project, so I didn't put in the veins on the leaves...  ;-)


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Hi Cat, welcome! Glad you made it.
> 
> Sue


Thanks for the invite Sue! I am going to give this a try, I think I have managed to wrap my mind around the process. now to choose something for a 1st project.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

knitgirl389 said:


> LMAO! are we related????


Pre....tty sure ;-)
Welcome to the Party, Cat!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That Buttonwillow is like Latis but without the mesh panel.


I was thinking the same thing - similar construction. I am not so fond of so much stst, though.


> Somehow I already have it in my library.


I thought that I did but didn't see it there. I have been trying to come up with alternate means of organizing my patterns - sometimes it makes it difficult to find things - so that's not working so well, is it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/duvino
> 
> Here is the link to what it is supposed to look like, I changed it a little because this is my first project, so I didn't put in the veins on the leaves...  ;-)


 :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/tinas-site/patterns

These patterns and charts are fabulous and I love the long triangle ones. Most of the patterns are just charts...I think there is a discussion somewhere on how to increase stitches in double knitting. So, that being said, they are nice. Also, any Norweigian color work chart can be adapted to double knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...These patterns and charts are fabulous...


Whew! Lots of inspiration for projects there!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

They are nice, but somehow I can't see myself really getting into Double Knitting. Would never have time for lace knitting,then.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/tinas-site/patterns
> 
> These patterns and charts are fabulous and I love the long triangle ones. Most of the patterns are just charts...I think there is a discussion somewhere on how to increase stitches in double knitting. So, that being said, they are nice. Also, any Norweigian color work chart can be adapted to double knitting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

well, aren't you the Great Enabler after all?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thanks for that tip, Sue.For some reason I seem to have all of those patterns in my files. Strange, huh? Wonder how that happened...
> (I wonder how come there isn't a big bulge in the back of my computer with so many patterns stuffed in there.)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think I will ever be organized.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I thought that I did but didn't see it there. I have been trying to come up with alternate means of organizing my patterns - sometimes it makes it difficult to find things - so that's not working so well, is it?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There's a certain appeal in the potholders as they are relatively small and they do give a good introduction to double knitting. I have done two now, and am trying a cowl, which is easier in that you are doing it all in the round, but you still have to get your stitches correct and there could be a lot more to frog if you make a mistake. I did several rows on it a couple of months ago and am going to concentrate on working it these next couple of weeks. So much for Vampire, on which I did a couple of rows last week. That will just have to get back in line. 
I have to block the test knit for Dee this afternoon and then I will get back to the cowl.

Sue 


knitgirl389 said:


> Thanks for the invite Sue! I am going to give this a try, I think I have managed to wrap my mind around the process. now to choose something for a 1st project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--thanks for thinking of my craft table wares. That Showoff shawl looks like a possibility. I think I would like it better in a lighter wt yarn and have it as a scarflette-a good neck warmer with a little pizzaz?

I want to do that hat double knit pattern but didn't realize it is gauged for aran/bulky weight yarn. That seems to be a bit over the top for wearing comfort. Usually lighter wt yarns are used I thought for this technique. Hmm, have to rethink now. Not sure I want to do this new technique while resizing the pattern.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/duvino
> 
> Here is the link to what it is supposed to look like, I changed it a little because this is my first project, so I didn't put in the veins on the leaves...  ;-)


That looks great! I really want to do his Corvus: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/corvus-2


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Sue. Thanks for hosting this topic. I will be making the starfish pattern as a hot pad from the Echarpe Bord de Mer pattern. I am using Lion Brand recycled cotton that would have been bought at Michael's or AC Moore over a year ago. My first swatch was a disaster, it takes a bit of concentration initially to remember to hold both threads to the from while purling. My second swatch is smaller but much better. I used the first cast on in the link from Karen and it just seems too loose compared to the bind off. I have started my project with the traditional long tail cast on that's in your video links as it seems it will match the bind off better. It seems like my hot pad will be about 9" square.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ps - have finished the Spring Fling, just have to block now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris your Spring Fling is gorgeous. Beautiful knit and beautiful colour.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> _Drat! Another Montego-snatching plan foiled. Will have to try something else._


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thanks for all the lovely birthday wishes. DH's birthday in on the 9th, mine is on the 14th. He is, however, a year and 5 days older than I am.

Welcome, Roxanness. Lovely to see new faces.  Welcome to you also, Cat. 

Thanks, for the pattern, Jane. I gave my Peanut Warmer to my friend this morning and she loved it.  I also added Showoff to my library. Did you see the yardage? You would only need one or two skeins to make it. 

DFL, those are really nice patterns. DD changed from colorwork to double knitting on the latest blanket.

Elizabeth, that Corvus is pretty cool.

Chris, I love your yarn and swatch. I must go out and get some cotton yarn for hot pads. I have decided to do 2 hot pads for my aunt. Somehow I don't think I will be getting the lovely lace scarf done for her, unless I really pounce on it. Also, I love your Spring Fling. 

Off to purchase yarn.  I will be back. Hopefully, I won't have to catch up 10 pages before I can do my studying and double knitting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane, do not worry about all of your WIP's. You are in good company here. 

As I was done with my MD and it was soaking, I cast on my double knit Trekkie potholder last night. (My DD's were very impressed that I even knew what that term was. Thanks to you all.  )

Happy Knitterly Birthday, Bev!!! :thumbup:

That is a very pretty pattern for your dbl knit, DFL. 

I hope all of you that were able to get out to knit in public yesterday had a fun time (and those that didn't also).


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovey. Can't wait to see it blocked.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Ps - have finished the Spring Fling, just have to block now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have used the long tail cast. I also tried a cable cast on at my last Knitting GUild meeting which probably would look nice for the double knitting too.
I am blocking shawl now then hope to get to work again on my cowl.

Sue.


KittyChris said:


> Hi Sue. Thanks for hosting this topic. I will be making the starfish pattern as a hot pad from the Echarpe Bord de Mer pattern. I am using Lion Brand recycled cotton that would have been bought at Michael's or AC Moore over a year ago. My first swatch was a disaster, it takes a bit of concentration initially to remember to hold both threads to the from while purling. My second swatch is smaller but much better. I used the first cast on in the link from Karen and it just seems too loose compared to the bind off. I have started my project with the traditional long tail cast on that's in your video links as it seems it will match the bind off better. It seems like my hot pad will be about 9" square.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I think we all have plenty of WIPs. I guess that makes life fun rather than just working on one project at a time. I can't ever imagine doing that again.

We had a small attendance at the WWKIP day yesterday, as there was a clash with graduations and other events, but we did actually recruit two young people (late teens, early 20s which is good as we always need some young newbies. The afternoon gave me a great opportunity to just knit.

Sue



TLL said:


> Jane, do not worry about all of your WIP's. You are in good company here.
> 
> As I was done with my MD and it was soaking, I cast on my double knit Trekkie potholder last night. (My DD's were very impressed that I even knew what that term was. Thanks to you all.  )
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Before I give links to possible projects, here are two important things to remember when doing Double Knitting.
> 
> 1. You are working with pairs of stitches, one in main (background) colour and one in a contrast colour. The first stitch is always Knit and the second is always Purl.
> 
> ...


These a wonderful instructions, Sue. They really help us get off to a great start. Thank you!!!

There have been a couple of times already that I have had to backtrack a stitch because I forgot to carry the contrasting thread. It is going to take a while to get used to moving two strands of yarn back and forth. I am liking the results though. 

By the way, my Star Trek Potholder will be made of white Bernat and black Sugar and Cream cottons. I am using US size 6 metal needles because I do not have any straight wooden ones. I just might have to switch to circulars.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> There's a certain appeal in the potholders as they are relatively small and they do give a good introduction to double knitting. ....
> 
> Sue


Precisely why I chose the potholder. I would love to do a cowl someday.

I forgot to mention, in my need for "framing" the pattern, I added two rows to both the top and bottom of the Star Trek potholder.  That also gave me more practice moving the colors before actually starting the pattern...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea, Toni.

Sue


TLL said:


> Precisely why I chose the potholder. I would love to do a cowl someday.
> 
> I forgot to mention, in my need for "framing" the pattern, I added two rows to both the top and bottom of the Star Trek potholder.  That also gave me more practice moving the colors before actually starting the pattern...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Ps - have finished the Spring Fling, just have to block now.


Way to go, Chris!!! It is great!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That sounds like a good idea, Toni.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> That looks great! I really want to do his Corvus...


Interesting - I like the little birds in the main section.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...My second swatch is smaller but much better...


Way to go, Chris!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Ps - have finished the Spring Fling, just have to block now.


That looks so pretty, Chris!! What yarn did you use?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just wanted to share some pics of one of my favourite places, Oberammergau, in Bavaria in Germany. I fell in love with its "Luftlmalerei". these are frescoes found on the outsides of many homes and buidings. These are truly beautiful. I was there with my DD, Kat, whose husband was working in Germany at the time. He was attending a NATO school there, and Kat and I drove down from Wiesbaden, where they were living, to visit for the weekend. I got up bright and early one morning so I could photograph the frescoes whilst there was not too much traffic around.

Here are a couple of pics. These are on my old computer with its wonky "a" key that keeps falling off, so I am making slow progress.

If I can keep it working, I will try and post a few more.

This is certainly a place well worth visiting, with crystal clear river and fresh mountain air.

Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ps - have finished the Spring Fling, just have to block now.


Looking gorgeous Chris, can't wait to see it blocked. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of one of my favourite places, Oberammergau, in Bavaria in Germany. I fell in love with its "Luftlmalerei". ...


Very interesting, Sue!
Must attract a lot of visitors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of one of my favourite places, Oberammergau, in Bavaria in Germany. I fell in love with its "Luftlmalerei". these are frescoes found on the outsides of many homes and buidings. These are truly beautiful. I was there with my DD, Kat, whose husband was working in Germany at the time. He was attending a NATO school there, and Kat and I drove down from Wiesbaden, where they were living, to visit for the weekend. I got up bright and early one morning so I could photograph the frescoes whilst there was not too much traffic around.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics. These are on my old computer with its wonky "a" key that keeps falling off, so I am making slow progress.
> 
> ...


These are so beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are a few more.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are a few more.
> 
> Sue


Sue, these are such lovely photos- aren't they? It is very much geared to the tourists!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I don't think I will ever be organized.
> 
> Sue


I used to be.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

And finally. Got to get back to the cowl. I have my shawl b locked and couldn't resist ordering some Posh lace.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ps - have finished the Spring Fling, just have to block now.


Yay! It looks great and I'm looking forward to seeing it blocked. It's a really pretty color!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, especially when the Passion Play is being presented. I definitely would not want to visit then as I don't like crowds.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Very interesting, Sue!
> Must attract a lot of visitors.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of one of my favourite places, Oberammergau, in Bavaria in Germany. I fell in love with its "Luftlmalerei". these are frescoes found on the outsides of many homes and buidings. These are truly beautiful. I was there with my DD, Kat, whose husband was working in Germany at the time. He was attending a NATO school there, and Kat and I drove down from Wiesbaden, where they were living, to visit for the weekend. I got up bright and early one morning so I could photograph the frescoes whilst there was not too much traffic around.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics. These are on my old computer with its wonky "a" key that keeps falling off, so I am making slow progress.
> 
> ...


It looks like a lovely place to visit, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes. It is famous for these frescoes, as well as the Passion Play, but that is only every ten years. I was only there a couple of days, but I like to get up early and wander around whilst it is almost empty. I would definitely like to visit again and maybe walk around the area.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Sue, these are such lovely photos- aren't they? It is very much geared to the tourists!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Definitely, if you ever get the chance. I highly recommend it.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> It looks like a lovely place to visit, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm sure you will love it when blocked. It is such a beautiful design. I wore mine for the first time today.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Yay! It looks great and I'm looking forward to seeing it blocked. It's a really pretty color!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ps - have finished the Spring Fling, just have to block now.


Can't wait to see the Spring Fling blocked. It is looking wonderful. The color reminds me of raspberry sherbet and who can resist that.

I also like your LB recycled cotton yarn. LB has some really decent yarns. I have always liked their 100% cotton as well as their cotton ease.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of one of my favourite places, Oberammergau, in Bavaria in Germany. I fell in love with its "Luftlmalerei". these are frescoes found on the outsides of many homes and buidings. These are truly beautiful. I was there with my DD, Kat, whose husband was working in Germany at the time. He was attending a NATO school there, and Kat and I drove down from Wiesbaden, where they were living, to visit for the weekend. I got up bright and early one morning so I could photograph the frescoes whilst there was not too much traffic around.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics. These are on my old computer with its wonky "a" key that keeps falling off, so I am making slow progress.
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos Sue.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here are a few more.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous photos Sue. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just wanted to share some pics of one of my favourite places, Oberammergau, in Bavaria in Germany. I fell in love with its "Luftlmalerei". these are frescoes found on the outsides of many homes and buidings. These are truly beautiful. I was there with my DD, Kat, whose husband was working in Germany at the time. He was attending a NATO school there, and Kat and I drove down from Wiesbaden, where they were living, to visit for the weekend. I got up bright and early one morning so I could photograph the frescoes whilst there was not too much traffic around.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics. These are on my old computer with its wonky "a" key that keeps falling off, so I am making slow progress.
> 
> ...


Ooh, these are wonderful buildings. The frescos remind me of the ornate beer mugs from Germany. There is something very unique about German decorative style. Very picturesque with all its color and detail.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> And finally. Got to get back to the cowl. I have my shawl b locked and couldn't resist ordering some Posh lace.
> 
> Sue


Love them Sue, it looks like a great place to visit. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes. It is famous for these frescoes, as well as the Passion Play, but that is only every ten years. I was only there a couple of days, but I like to get up early and wander around whilst it is almost empty. I would definitely like to visit again and maybe walk around the area.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> And finally. Got to get back to the cowl. I have my shawl b locked and couldn't resist ordering some Posh lace.
> 
> Sue


These look so pristine. Did these survive WWII? or were they rebuilt?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Hi Cat, welcome! Glad you made it.
> 
> Sue


Hi Cat, welcome from me too. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am really not sure. I haven't been able to find anything about that.

Sue


tamarque said:


> These look so pristine. Did these survive WWII? or were they rebuilt?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am really not sure. I haven't been able to find anything about that.
> 
> Sue


I am pretty sure the buildings survived the war and are the originals.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone!! my MD is soaking  because it is mercerized cotton it might need to soak for a few days.. I hope not I really want to get it blocked!!! 

Chris you Spring Fling is beautiful  I love the color too 

Sue the buildings are amazing.. they look like they have all been decoupaged  I be it is a beautiful site in person 

I am going to follow the links and figure out how to do the double knitting now ... hubby is watching golf and the house is quiet. Hopefully I can concentrated


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That looks so pretty, Chris!! What yarn did you use?


This is from Cherry Tree Hill Yarns, Baby Suri Alpaca Lace. Have no idea what the color name was, the tag only had a number on it, but like Tanya said, it looks like raspberry sherbet! YUM! I bought his thru DBNY - Discontinued Name Brand Yarn. They always have additional sales, like today is 50% off select stock. I just bought some sock yarns on a day where everything was 30 or 50% off. They seem to stock lots of stuff from Cherry Tree Hill Yarns.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

How did you find it to knit? I found mine so very fine when I knit .mountain Mist, but I has already quit using it on two other projects. I loved how turned out. It still have two more lots left. Just have to find the right project for them.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> This is from Cherry Tree Hill Yarns, Baby Suri Alpaca Lace. Have no idea what the color name was, the tag only had a number on it, but like Tanya said, it looks like raspberry sherbet! YUM! I bought his thru DBNY - Discontinued Name Brand Yarn. They always have additional sales, like today is 50% off select stock. I just bought some sock yarns on a day where everything was 30 or 50% off. They seem to stock lots of stuff from Cherry Tree Hill Yarns.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Gorgeous pics. Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> This is from Cherry Tree Hill Yarns, Baby Suri Alpaca Lace...


Does look totally yummy!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your photos brought many happy memories, Sue. I went with a church trip to the Passion Play held at Oberammergau in 1990.
A wonderful experience!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I can imagine. That is such a beautiful area.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Your photos brought many happy memories, Sue. I went with a church trip to the Passion Play held at Oberammergau in 1990.
> A wonderful experience!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

For my project, I'm going to do the TPHPE snowflake potholder in these two colors (the team colors of our Seattle Seahawks football team). I bought the yarn last year and made some two-color brioche stitch hats and will probably make more at some point. It should be fun to make up some potholders in these colors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> For my project, I'm going to do the TPHPE snowflake potholder in these two colors (the team colors of our Seattle Seahawks football team). I bought the yarn last year and made some two-color brioche stitch hats and will probably make more at some point. It should be fun to make up some potholders in these colors.


Looking good, and that is before you start!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good, and that is before you start!


 :lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great. I think those are the colours I used. Will be lovely and bright. Can't wait to see it started.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> For my project, I'm going to do the TPHPE snowflake potholder in these two colors (the team colors of our Seattle Seahawks football team). I bought the yarn last year and made some two-color brioche stitch hats and will probably make more at some point. It should be fun to make up some potholders in these colors.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Spring Fling waiting to be released. It was too windy out today to take pictures so I decided to leave it pinned for another day & gave it another shot of steam.
Also - my Finished Latis, in blob form, waiting for its turn on the torture rack.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Spring Fling waiting to be released. It was too windy out today to take pictures so I decided to leave it pinned for another day & gave it another shot of steam.
> Also - my Finished Latis, in blob form, waiting for its turn on the torture rack.


Torture rack, maybe, but visually so worth it!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> How did you find it to knit? I found mine so very fine when I knit .mountain Mist, but I has already quit using it on two other projects. I loved how turned out. It still have two more lots left. Just have to find the right project for them.
> 
> Sue


Yes, it is very fine even though it's a 2 ply, and because of that it can split from time to time. So I was glad the cast on was with bigger needles and I worked a couple rows on the bigger needles and when I switched to the size 6 I still knit very loose for a while so that it would be a gradual change. That really helped me a lot to get used to working with such fine yarn. 
The grey yarn that I made the shawl for my DD was fine too, that's why I knit with 2 strands, I wasn't ready to knit with such fine yarn. That yarn was from Ice Yarns, I still have a couple of balls left.
ETA - also should have 2 skeins of the baby Suri in a gorgeous shades of blue. Maybe use to make the Denali.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Great. I think those are the colours I used. Will be lovely and bright. Can't wait to see it started.
> 
> Sue


Just getting ready to cast on.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Spring Fling waiting to be released. It was too windy out today to take pictures so I decided to leave it pinned for another day & gave it another shot of steam.
> Also - my Finished Latis, in blob form, waiting for its turn on the torture rack.


Your Spring Fling is absolutely beautiful and I'm really looking forward to seeing your Latis blocked.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Spring Fling waiting to be released. It was too windy out today to take pictures so I decided to leave it pinned for another day & gave it another shot of steam.
> Also - my Finished Latis, in blob form, waiting for its turn on the torture rack.


Looking forward to seeing your Latis blocked.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am really not sure. I haven't been able to find anything about that.
> 
> Sue


Creating a full restoration would have been even more work than the original having to match up all the details and materials. And if it was a true historic restoration, the techniques as well. Fascinating work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> This is from Cherry Tree Hill Yarns, Baby Suri Alpaca Lace. Have no idea what the color name was, the tag only had a number on it, but like Tanya said, it looks like raspberry sherbet! YUM! I bought his thru DBNY - Discontinued Name Brand Yarn. They always have additional sales, like today is 50% off select stock. I just bought some sock yarns on a day where everything was 30 or 50% off. They seem to stock lots of stuff from Cherry Tree Hill Yarns.


Yes, they have a good site for great yarns at discount. I still haven't figured out what to do with my Cherry Tree Hill yarn that I bought this past winter.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> How did you find it to knit? I found mine so very fine when I knit .mountain Mist, but I has already quit using it on two other projects. I loved how turned out. It still have two more lots left. Just have to find the right project for them.
> 
> Sue


If the yarn is that fine, I would probably knit 2 strands. I have some Alpaca like that. Did some fingerless mitts for a woman and it near as killed my eyes. The yarn was a natural mottled brown/black mix. The next pair I doubled the yarn and it was a bit easier, but still a struggle. Perhaps doing an open lace pattern or mixing it with a lighter yarn would be better. But it was gorgeous in the hand/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--I totally missed that the cheesecake is for your B'day, too. Happy, Happy B'day to you.


Jane--your Spring Fling leaves me breathless. Just gorgeous.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Spring Fling is looking beautiful. Sun is coming back again, but it was hot and humid until about an hour ago when we had a bad thunderstorm. Hopefully that has cooled it a little.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my Spring Fling waiting to be released. It was too windy out today to take pictures so I decided to leave it pinned for another day & gave it another shot of steam.
> Also - my Finished Latis, in blob form, waiting for its turn on the torture rack.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Torture rack, maybe, but visually so worth it!


Definitely


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Your Spring Fling is absolutely beautiful and I'm really looking forward to seeing your Latis blocked.


Thank you, Pam 
It will fit differently than yours & Sue's.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Looking forward to seeing your Latis blocked.


Me, too. I'll be interested in seeing how much it grows. The yarn didn't have much give when I tried to put the smaller bead on it.
Should be a quick job, as well - with the straight top & just the point to pull out on the bottom.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--your Spring Fling leaves me breathless. Just gorgeous.


Thank you, Tanya 
Hoping to get some outdoor pics tomorrow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Spring Fling is looking beautiful....


Thanks, Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Definitely


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love those pictures in Germany. Must have been wonderful to see them in person.

Jane, I love your Spring Fling. Wow, does that make 3 wip finished on the same week???? Your needles are flying, girl. Your Latis looks great also. Yum to both.

Ok, I went out to purchase my yarn for my dishies. Came home excited to delve into Sue links and get started. Sat down to the computer. DS said Mom put on your socks and shoes. I said Now what. I don't want to go anywhere. Mom it's your birthday. Sigh! It is. So DS and I went for ice cream and took a walk at the lake and sat looking at the clouds and beach. Came home. Excited to get to the computer and DOUBLEKNIT. Yay! DH took the computer before I could get to it. I puzzled for a bit, gave up and took a nap. It is now after 6 and I am going to DOUBLEKNIT all the rest of this night. . .I hope. 

By the way, I am using cotton for my dishies, as I have had acrylic dishies before and they tend to melt if you set a hot pan on them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Pam
> It will fit differently than yours & Sue's.


I can see that and it's so interesting that there are the different design options included in the same pattern.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Chris, your yarn for your double knit looks good. And your Spring Fling is such a pretty color. Must feel good to have it completed!

Looking forward to seeing your MD's Ronie and Toni.

Thanks for the links to help with the learning process of the double knit Sue.
I went through the 3 part one and did the swatch. It is a bit tricky for me to get the right tension. And then when the chart part started, I really messed up. Will have to try again!
Those buildings you posted pictures of are amazing. How wonderful you got to see them up close! They seem to be in such good condition.

Good colors for your potholder Pam. They will give a good contrast. 

Wow Jane! You are getting caught up. Your Spring Fling is looking super. Can't wait to see it posted and hopefully modeled outside! The Latis should be really nice too. Looking forward to seeing it blocked!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, love those pictures in Germany. Must have been wonderful to see them in person.
> 
> Jane, I love your Spring Fling. Wow, does that make 3 wip finished on the same week???? Your needles are flying, girl. Your Latis looks great also. Yum to both.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you had a very nice day!!! Ice cream by the lake sounds great!! we have a great ice cream shop here it's nice to have a treat now and then 

Jane your shawls turned out so nice!! It will be neat to see how your Latice turns out... It always amazes me how different our lace items look before and after being blocked. At least the shawls do.. Its like magic 

Pam those colors will be great for that hot pad... Bev is right though so be careful that your pot isn't too hot!!  It will be a big hit with all those tailgaters though  everyone will want one too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have the cowl casted on and row 1 done. Now I need to look up some videos on what to do next. I know that since I am knitting in the round I continue to read the chart from right to left.. but I am a bit confused about what to do when I get to a contrast color square.. I am sure there is some great ones on page one of this party


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I can see that and it's so interesting that there are the different design options included in the same pattern.


Susanna builds so much flexibility into her patterns - amazes me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I love your Spring Fling....Your Latis looks great also. Yum to both.


Thank you, Bev 


> Wow, does that make 3 wip finished on the same week???? Your needles are flying, girl.


No - these are the 2 that I was referring to. My needles don't seem to be moving very fast on this test knit that I am doing, though. 


> ...DS and I went for ice cream and took a walk at the lake and sat looking at the clouds and beach.... took a nap...


Sounds like a nice lazy birthday - spending time with your family & not stressing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--how nice to spend some peaceful time with your son with a bit of sweets. Your family seems to have your number and gave you the gift of quiet and rest. I can feel a lot of kindness in them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I lost track of whoes Red heart Blue and green were being used on this double knit--Chris? You know thet is one of my favorite color combinations.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...
> Wow Jane! You are getting caught up. Your Spring Fling is looking super. Can't wait to see it posted and hopefully modeled outside! The Latis should be really nice too. Looking forward to seeing it blocked!


Thanks, Caryn 
I have a lot of swim team stuff to prepare for a meeting tomorrow evening. I hope I can fit in pics & blocking.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane your shawls turned out so nice!!


Thank you, Ronie 


> It will be neat to see how your Latice turns out... It always amazes me how different our lace items look before and after being blocked....


I am looking forward to it, too.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

ok 10 rows in on the potholder and though it looks perfectly fine, I have decided this just isn't for me. give me a complicated pattern for a lace shawl any day over double knitting! LOL! good luck and have fun everyone.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

knitgirl389 said:


> ...I have decided this just isn't for me. ...


Too bad. My heart is with the lace, too, but it will be interesting to learn something new.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam those colors will be great for that hot pad... Bev is right though so be careful that your pot isn't too hot!!  It will be a big hit with all those tailgaters though  everyone will want one too


Thanks, Ronie. I have some acrylic ones my mom made several years ago and have learned my lesson on that.  Yes, with these colors, they should be a big hit here!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I lost track of whoes Red heart Blue and green were being used on this double knit--Chris? You know thet is one of my favorite color combinations.


Hi Tanya. It's mine - Seahawks colors!  I enjoy those colors together, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Too bad. My heart is with the lace, too, but it will be interesting to learn something new.


That's how I feel, too. Always interested in learning new things.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Ronie. I have some acrylic ones my mom made several years ago and have learned my lesson on that.  Yes, with these colors, they should be a big hit here!


I have learned that hard lesson myself  luckily I have several my MIL made that are holding up just great 

I found the video's on page one like I thought and the second one answered my questions  so I might get ambitious and do another row


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> ok 10 rows in on the potholder and though it looks perfectly fine, I have decided this just isn't for me. give me a complicated pattern for a lace shawl any day over double knitting! LOL! good luck and have fun everyone.


Thats too bad!! I am sure that when the time is right you'll learn this.. I have tried several times... I sure hope it works for me this time  doing it as a group helps too...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thats too bad!! I am sure that when the time is right you'll learn this.. I have tried several times... I sure hope it works for me this time  doing it as a group helps too...


It definitely does. Not sure I would have tried it otherwise.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thats too bad!! I am sure that when the time is right you'll learn this.. I have tried several times... I sure hope it works for me this time  doing it as a group helps too...


Doing this as a group is my motivation also. It is an interesting process. If these were mittens they would be very warm!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Too bad. My heart is with the lace, too, but it will be interesting to learn something new.


oh I hear ya, and it is easy enough to execute, just not into it at all. I taught myself fairisle a few weeks ago, and I love that. and I finally conquered knitting on DPNs too! LOL!
now I have to work up the courage to try a project that requires steeking....my heart starts racing at the thought of having to cut a piece of knitting.....YIKES!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

knitgirl389 said:


> ...now I have to work up the courage to try a project that requires steeking....my heart starts racing at the thought of having to cut a piece of knitting.....YIKES!


I am not sure that I would ever work up that courage.
Good luck - let us know how you make out.
... or maybe you could come back & challenge us.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Susanna builds so much flexibility into her patterns - amazes me.


It is amazing. Will have to look into some of her other designs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> oh I hear ya, and it is easy enough to execute, just not into it at all. I taught myself fairisle a few weeks ago, and I love that. and I finally conquered knitting on DPNs too! LOL!
> now I have to work up the courage to try a project that requires steeking....my heart starts racing at the thought of having to cut a piece of knitting.....YIKES!


I saw a method in my new Alice Starmore Fair Isle book, where you do a whole bundle of yo's or wraps on each row where you are going to cut your steek, so that you cut those threads, and then work the ends in after binding. Seems a lot less nerve wracking to me.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Spring Fling waiting to be released. It was too windy out today to take pictures so I decided to leave it pinned for another day & gave it another shot of steam.
> Also - my Finished Latis, in blob form, waiting for its turn on the torture rack.


Your Spring Fling is so beautiful Jane as always. Looking forward to seeing Latis after it's stint on the rack. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Your Spring Fling is so beautiful Jane as always. Looking forward to seeing Latis after it's stint on the rack. 💞


Thank you very much, Ros


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks.

Sue.


jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous pics. Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cat I'm glad that you got to try a little double knitting, but understand if it is not your cuppa tea. Good luck with the steeking. I knit a Norwegian cardi in the round once. I let it sit uncompleted for over five years because I was afraid of the steeking and messing up my beautiful knitting. Nor did I want to use my sewing machine for the stitching in case it caught on any of the stitches. I did cut after stitching by hand several times and was really pleased with my cardi. I don't know if I would ever make another one, but I did it. Good luck if you do a steeking project.

Glad you came and joined us. Come again, because as our name says, we do do lace knitting.

Sue


knitgirl389 said:


> oh I hear ya, and it is easy enough to execute, just not into it at all. I taught myself fairisle a few weeks ago, and I love that. and I finally conquered knitting on DPNs too! LOL!
> now I have to work up the courage to try a project that requires steeking....my heart starts racing at the thought of having to cut a piece of knitting.....YIKES!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Just checking the squishy factor Nanna, it's all about quality control. The end result is that it has the "Jackson seal of approval" &#128158;


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm I am into my second row today of knitting on the cowl. It does take a while, especially with 360 (180 pairs) stitches on the needle. slow but steady progress. I will be happy when I really see a flower developing. I don't know how much more I will get done tonight, as our grandson, who was like the prodigal son, just arrived a couple of hours ago, and is spending a week with us. Originally, we thought he might be going to live with us, but I think there has been some reconciliation between him and his parents. He just turned 20 and took off nearly a year ago, but now is back home. My DH and I hope we will be able to explore some of his options with him this week. His parents both work whereas we are retired and can devote some time to him this week and hope to help him to get an idea of what he would like to do with his life and help him on his way. So I might not get as much knitting time as I might like, but this is important.
I am not sure either how much I will be around tomorrow as Amy will be going for her procedure. Please wish her well. We would really like this particular health issue to be resolved.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

SUCCESS!!! I am now an expert in tinking doubleknit.  I have the stockinette front and back down pat. It is when I have to do a chart and switch up the stitches that messes me up. I have had fun concentrating and watching the video over and over. Thanks DFL, for that link. I have to have the video. I cannot follow pictures.

Sue, please know that you and Amy will be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow. Praying they will be able to fix the situation without another operation.

Yes, it was a rather nice day.  I loved the time at the lake with DS. And the nap was rather nice. DH wanted to watch something on tv with me tonight, but when I showed him what I was working on and explained a little bit of it to him, he said, that sounds complicated, take the time you need to learn it. I am done for the night though. See you all tomorrow. Time away from the knitting will make it all clearer.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I am into my second row today of knitting on the cowl. It does take a while, especially with 360 (180 pairs) stitches on the needle. slow but steady progress. I will be happy when I really see a flower developing. I don't know how much more I will get done tonight, as our grandson, who was like the prodigal son, just arrived a couple of hours ago, and is spending a week with us. Originally, we thought he might be going to live with us, but I think there has been some reconciliation between him and his parents. He just turned 20 and took off nearly a year ago, but now is back home. My DH and I hope we will be able to explore some of his options with him this week. His parents both work whereas we are retired and can devote some time to him this week and hope to help him to get an idea of what he would like to do with his life and help him on his way. So I might not get as much knitting time as I might like, but this is important.
> I am not sure either how much I will be around tomorrow as Amy will be giving aher procedure. Please wish her well. We would really like this particular health issue to be resolved.
> 
> Sue


I really do wish Amy well. I hope they get it right this time!!! Sending lots of love to Amy and your family. 💞💞💞 I hope that everything works out for your grandson too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...The end result is that it has the "Jackson seal of approval" 💞


And he should know!!
(Looks lovely)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> And he should know!!
> (Looks lovely)


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Amy will be giving aher procedure. Please wish her well. We would really like this particular health issue to be resolved.


We are all with you on that, Sue!!!


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi, I am new to your group. I have been wanting to do double knitting, so I chose a pattern today and started a potholder. Ravelry, Sunbonnet Sue Pot Holder, by Knitted Kitty-Carol. Looks quite simple. All things look simple until I try them. Have just started. Does anyone know the secret to casting on so main color is in front of contrast color? And I need to loosen up on cast on.
Looking forward to seeing projects completed. 
Roxanne or roxanness


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Sue, I wish Amy well. Good luck with grandson. 20 is a very interesting age. If only I was as smart now, as I was then. It is wonderful that you can help him and his parents.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Roxanne, I used this link. It really simplified things for me. Hope this helps.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, when you have to tink that does help you learn it.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> SUCCESS!!! I am now an expert in tinking doubleknit.  I have the stockinette front and back down pat. It is when I have to do a chart and switch up the stitches that messes me up. I have had fun concentrating and watching the video over and over. Thanks DFL, for that link. I have to have the video. I cannot follow pictures.
> 
> Sue, please know that you and Amy will be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow. Praying they will be able to fix the situation without another operation.
> 
> Yes, it was a rather nice day.  I loved the time at the lake with DS. And the nap was rather nice. DH wanted to watch something on tv with me tonight, but when I showed him what I was working on and explained a little bit of it to him, he said, that sounds complicated, take the time you need to learn it. I am done for the night though. See you all tomorrow. Time away from the knitting will make it all clearer.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is a cute design.

Sue


Roxanness said:


> Hi, I am new to your group. I have been wanting to do double knitting, so I chose a pattern today and started a potholder. Ravelry, Sunbonnet Sue Pot Holder, by Knitted Kitty-Carol. Looks quite simple. All things look simple until I try them. Have just started. Does anyone know the secret to casting on so main color is in front of contrast color? And I need to loosen up on cast on.
> Looking forward to seeing projects completed.
> Roxanne or roxanness


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Roxanne, I hope too the link helped you.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Roxanne, I used this link. It really simplified things for me. Hope this helps.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Just checking the squishy factor Nanna, it's all about quality control. The end result is that it has the "Jackson seal of approval" 💞


He looks like a happy guy with his new blanket. He is so lovable!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I'm I am into my second row today of knitting on the cowl. It does take a while, especially with 360 (180 pairs) stitches on the needle. slow but steady progress. I will be happy when I really see a flower developing. I don't know how much more I will get done tonight, as our grandson, who was like the prodigal son, just arrived a couple of hours ago, and is spending a week with us. Originally, we thought he might be going to live with us, but I think there has been some reconciliation between him and his parents. He just turned 20 and took off nearly a year ago, but now is back home. My DH and I hope we will be able to explore some of his options with him this week. His parents both work whereas we are retired and can devote some time to him this week and hope to help him to get an idea of what he would like to do with his life and help him on his way. So I might not get as much knitting time as I might like, but this is important.
> I am not sure either how much I will be around tomorrow as Amy will be going for her procedure. Please wish her well. We would really like this particular health issue to be resolved.
> 
> Sue


Many thoughts and prayers for Amy and also for your grandson, Sue.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Roxanne I did the long tail cast on but switched colors every other stitch. It took awhile but I like the way it looks. 

Sue I pray that Amy can move past all of this and go on to feeling healthy and strong again 
Take the time you need.. a kid this age needs guidance more so now because he is wanting some answers.. I hope you have a wonderful week with him 

I have my MD blocked.. It is like a scarf.. I like that.. I too would of liked it a bit deeper but I think it is beautiful as it is... I hope to get it off the mats soon.. I should move it to the sunny room it is the warmest! It will dry quicker in there


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Roxanness said:


> ...Sunbonnet Sue Pot Holder...


Cute


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Roxanne I did the long tail cast on but switched colors every other stitch. It took awhile but I like the way it looks.
> 
> Sue I pray that Amy can move past all of this and go on to feeling healthy and strong again
> Take the time you need.. a kid this age needs guidance more so now because he is wanting some answers.. I hope you have a wonderful week with him
> ...


Looking forward to seeing it, Ronie!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Prayers that all turns out well for Amy.

Some great progress today on double knitting. I wanted a simple project for my first one so I am making a Hot Cuppa coaster.

Mine looks a little big for a coaster but it is good practice. Just using some left over yarn to start. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hot-cuppa-coasters

Once we get a little practice I saw some coasters with initials. Not reverse image but even a different initial on each side. Opens a whole new concept! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cat-coffee-coasters May be a way to use the school colors and initials. CCC, ICC, KSU, etc.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

From 06/14/2015 to 06/18/2015 you can dowload Ortansia Wrapigan for free apply The Coupon Code: HappyCumple 
Ortansia Wrapigan by MARIA ZILAKOU
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ortansia-wrapigan

free until July 4th 
Twisted Strips of Fun Shawl by Robin Abdullah
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twisted-strips-of-fun-shawl

Free pattern until July 1st! 
Our Lady of the Lake Cowl
by Linda Bond Thomas
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/our-lady-of-the-lake-cowl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I wanted a simple project for my first one so I am making a Hot Cuppa coaster. ...


Cute - perhaps, I'll make that my first project, too.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Tes, links sure did help. Thanks a million.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those are wonderful, Jane. I can't wait to see Latis unblobbed :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Just checking the squishy factor Nanna, it's all about quality control. The end result is that it has the "Jackson seal of approval" 💞


That is so cute. Bless!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I saw a method in my new Alice Starmore Fair Isle book, where you do a whole bundle of yo's or wraps on each row where you are going to cut your steek, so that you cut those threads, and then work the ends in after binding. Seems a lot less nerve wracking to me.


that does sound a lot less terrifying!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, many prayers for Amy and it sounds as though your GS could use some too. {{{{hugs}}}} just for you.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Cat I'm glad that you got to try a little double knitting, but understand if it is not your cuppa tea. Good luck with the steeking. I knit a Norwegian cardi in the round once. I let it sit uncompleted for over five years because I was afraid of the steeking and messing up my beautiful knitting. Nor did I want to use my sewing machine for the stitching in case it caught on any of the stitches. I did cut after stitching by hand several times and was really pleased with my cardi. I don't know if I would ever make another one, but I did it. Good luck if you do a steeking project.
> 
> Glad you came and joined us. Come again, because as our name says, we do do lace knitting.
> 
> Sue


Oh I am so glad that I did give the DKnitting a try, you never know what you will like if you don't try.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Roaxanne, that is a pretty pattern. I have downloaded a copy :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking good, Tricia :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Prayers that all turns out well for Amy.
> 
> Some great progress today on double knitting. I wanted a simple project for my first one so I am making a Hot Cuppa coaster.
> 
> ...


Nice start Tricia and thanks for those patterns.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, that looks great. I am still perfecting the swatch.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Just checking the squishy factor Nanna, it's all about quality control. The end result is that it has the "Jackson seal of approval" 💞


Well done Nanna! Thanks for sharing Jackson enjoying his new blanket!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, as I am checking back on your links, I realize that you were the one who posted the PurlPlanet videos. They are great. It simplified everything for me, until I got to the chart.  I will work it out. Your first link does not work for me. Somehow trying to make it work, it got me to a place showing a pictorial guide with the three strand cast on.  Oh my, that was confusing. Anyway, I am well on my way. Gotta figure out how to do the stitches when charting. I may have to listen and take notes.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I'm I am into my second row today of knitting on the cowl. It does take a while, especially with 360 (180 pairs) stitches on the needle. slow but steady progress. I will be happy when I really see a flower developing. I don't know how much more I will get done tonight, as our grandson, who was like the prodigal son, just arrived a couple of hours ago, and is spending a week with us. Originally, we thought he might be going to live with us, but I think there has been some reconciliation between him and his parents. He just turned 20 and took off nearly a year ago, but now is back home. My DH and I hope we will be able to explore some of his options with him this week. His parents both work whereas we are retired and can devote some time to him this week and hope to help him to get an idea of what he would like to do with his life and help him on his way. So I might not get as much knitting time as I might like, but this is important.
> I am not sure either how much I will be around tomorrow as Amy will be going for her procedure. Please wish her well. We would really like this particular health issue to be resolved.
> 
> Sue


Sending well wishes to Amy for this mornings procedure. Hope it all turns out for the best. And hugs to you too Sue!
That is so wonderful that you can spend some time with your grandson to figure things out. Sometimes all they need is someone to listen


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, as I am checking back on your links, I realize that you were the one who posted the PurlPlanet videos. They are great. It simplified everything for me, until I got to the chart.  I will work it out. Your first link does not work for me. Somehow trying to make it work, it got me to a place showing a pictorial guide with the three strand cast on.  Oh my, that was confusing. Anyway, I am well on my way. Gotta figure out how to do the stitches when charting. I may have to listen and take notes.


I am having the same problems! Hope I can figure it out later!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

wow, so much to read and so much wonderful information.

On Double Knitting a flat piece, I learned in my "class" that on the edges, you have to twist the first stitch yarns because if you do not, there will be an opening on the "side" of the piece. This is not important when doing a piece in the round, but you have to do this when knitting flat....is this what everyone else has learned???


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> He looks like a happy guy with his new blanket. He is so lovable!


Thank you Pam, he is a very happy little guy and I agree with you he is so loveable. He just comes running up to me and giving me lots of cuddles and says Nanna, Nanna. That has been going on all day, I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Prayers that all turns out well for Amy.
> 
> Some great progress today on double knitting. I wanted a simple project for my first one so I am making a Hot Cuppa coaster.
> 
> ...


Looking good Tricia. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> that does sound a lot less terrifying!


Will you be trying the steek, soon?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think another way to prevent that is by knitting the first and last stitch pairs on the main side with both colour strands and then doing similarly but with purl wise on the other side. It gives a sort of woven appearance.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> wow, so much to read and so much wonderful information.
> 
> On Double Knitting a flat piece, I learned in my "class" that on the edges, you have to twist the first stitch yarns because if you do not, there will be an opening on the "side" of the piece. This is not important when doing a piece in the round, but you have to do this when knitting flat....is this what everyone else has learned???


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is so cute. Bless!


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, many prayers for Amy and it sounds as though your GS could use some too. {{{{hugs}}}} just for you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Well done Nanna! Thanks for sharing Jackson enjoying his new blanket!


Thank you Caryn, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sending well wishes to Amy for this mornings procedure. Hope it all turns out for the best. And hugs to you too Sue!
> That is so wonderful that you can spend some time with your grandson to figure things out. Sometimes all they need is someone to listen


From me, too, a sincere hope all will go well.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So at least you know what it is all about.

Sue


knitgirl389 said:


> Oh I am so glad that I did give the DKnitting a try, you never know what you will like if you don't try.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I think another way to prevent that is by knitting the first and last stitch pais on the main side with both colour strands and then doing similarly but with purl wise on the other side. It gives a sort of woven appearance.
> 
> Sue


Oh, I like that idea...seems easier than trying to remember which way to twist the yarns!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. We are going to be leaving shortly. I am going to be taking my cowl with me, as I am sure I will be spending time just sitting. Hopefully I can concentrate. At least it is stockinette and not lacework.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> From me, too, a sincere hope all will go well.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just tried and had same problem so I googled again for it. hopefully it,will work. it just did.
http://knitting.about.com/od/colorknitting/ss/Double-Knitting.htm

Sue



eshlemania said:


> Sue, as I am checking back on your links, I realize that you were the one who posted the PurlPlanet videos. They are great. It simplified everything for me, until I got to the chart.  I will work it out. Your first link does not work for me. Somehow trying to make it work, it got me to a place showing a pictorial guide with the three strand cast on.  Oh my, that was confusing. Anyway, I am well on my way. Gotta figure out how to do the stitches when charting. I may have to listen and take notes.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Sue, since I am traveling for the next two weeks I really can't join in but I'll be waiting to see your projects. I did watch the YouTube instruction which is quite amazing. Thanks for this project. I sure wish I could join in with the knitting.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome Roxanne, I like the sun bonnet sue pattern too. I went to her site and there is a cute cookies for Santa hotpad as well.

And Tricia, I also downloaded the coaster pattern. Yours looks like a good start.

DFL, the pattern I just looked at says to slip the first stitch ( with two held together) and purl the last stitches. But the video tells you to do it as Sue described, which seems easiest to remember for me.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you enjoy the rest of your vacation. Thanks to you for giving the original link to your GDs hat design earlier this year. That is what sparked interest in double knitting.

Sue


patocenizo said:


> Hi Sue, since I am traveling for the next two weeks I really can't join in but I'll be waiting to see your projects. I did watch the YouTube instruction which is quite amazing. Thanks for this project. I sure wish I could join in with the knitting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Prayers that all turns out well for Amy.
> 
> Some great progress today on double knitting. I wanted a simple project for my first one so I am making a Hot Cuppa coaster.
> 
> ...


Good start!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will you be trying the steek, soon?


LOL! I don't know...I will have to work up some courage for that, it really makes me sick thinking of cutting a piece that I have knitted .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just tried and had same problem so I googled again for it. hopefully it,will work. it just did.
> http://knitting.about.com/od/colorknitting/ss/Double-Knitting.htm
> 
> Sue


It works now. Will read it later. Must go to exercise class now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Oh, I like that idea...seems easier than trying to remember which way to twist the yarns!!!


The pattern I'm using (TPHPE) has me slipping the first stitch (pair) knitwise and purling the last stitch (pair) together and that seems to be creating the twist and the woven look. I've made it through five rows so far (did a little tinking along the way but think I've got it figured out).


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I'm I am into my second row today of knitting on the cowl. It does take a while, especially with 360 (180 pairs) stitches on the needle. slow but steady progress. I will be happy when I really see a flower developing. I don't know how much more I will get done tonight, as our grandson, who was like the prodigal son, just arrived a couple of hours ago, and is spending a week with us. Originally, we thought he might be going to live with us, but I think there has been some reconciliation between him and his parents. He just turned 20 and took off nearly a year ago, but now is back home. My DH and I hope we will be able to explore some of his options with him this week. His parents both work whereas we are retired and can devote some time to him this week and hope to help him to get an idea of what he would like to do with his life and help him on his way. So I might not get as much knitting time as I might like, but this is important.
> I am not sure either how much I will be around tomorrow as Amy will be going for her procedure. Please wish her well. We would really like this particular health issue to be resolved.
> 
> Sue


I will be sending prayers of healing, reconciliation, and wisdom your way. May God bless you all with His peace.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> From 06/14/2015 to 06/18/2015 you can dowload Ortansia Wrapigan for free apply The Coupon Code: HappyCumple
> Ortansia Wrapigan by MARIA ZILAKOU
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ortansia-wrapigan
> 
> ...


thanks Jane! I got my free Ortansia! it is great...

Tricia that is a great start! I am trying to put it in my library but its not doing it for me.. I'll try again in a few minutes  .. it would make some very cute coasters!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, as I am checking back on your links, I realize that you were the one who posted the PurlPlanet videos. They are great. It simplified everything for me, until I got to the chart.  I will work it out. Your first link does not work for me. Somehow trying to make it work, it got me to a place showing a pictorial guide with the three strand cast on.  Oh my, that was confusing.  Anyway, I am well on my way. Gotta figure out how to do the stitches when charting. I may have to listen and take notes.


The second video from Planet Purl helped me a lot! It is the turning around and doing the opposite color that my brain does flip flops on.. LOL I was thinking that on the flat pieces I would enlarge my graph and color code it... what color to knit then follow that.. I'll just use colored pencils so I don't mess the whole thing up... LOL I wonder if that would help.. it is why I chose in the round.. and I wanted something I could wear to work..

DFL that sounds like a nicer edge than what the video says.. it says to knit/purl the edge stitches.. which will give a braided look to them.. its nice but I like the twist idea better... thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> Oh I am so glad that I did give the DKnitting a try, you never know what you will like if you don't try.


I agree!! I learned stranded color work last year and really like it.. I like to learn new things and would love to be a well rounded knitter... it takes time  I am with you on the steeking just thinking about it sends chills!! I do like Julie's idea though it does sound like a great solution.. I think I'd be tempted to do maybe 3 wraps per row..LOL Just to be sure you know.. LOL

Sue I'll be thinking of you and Amy.. I hope it all goes very quickly and that you two will be on your way and not have to go through this again..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well another week... I will be opening M-W then I have 2 late nights.. I can get my share of knitting done on those days  I hope to get at least 1 row done in the evening.. the beginning of my chart is mostly knitting MC with a few blocks of CC color but there are a lot of stitches per round!!! (360) I am sure I will be visiting the videos again and again before this is over... 

Have a great day everyone..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> LOL! I don't know...I will have to work up some courage for that, it really makes me sick thinking of cutting a piece that I have knitted .


I had to do a little cutting in on a crochet project that sat for 2 yrs waiting for me to get up the courage. Once I did it, could not figure out what took me so long. It was scary, but turned out to be very easy. Stitching along the sides of the steek is typical instructions to stabilize the fabric. Just follow whatever directions you have and it should be fine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thank you. We are going to be leaving shortly. I am going to be taking my cowl with me, as I am sure I will be spending time just sitting. Hopefully I can concentrate. At least it is stockinette and not lacework.
> 
> Sue


There is a very real place and time for both stocking stitch, and garter stitch projects. I suspect that may be what you are doing right now. God Bless.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm always interested in learning--I love the concept of double knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> LOL! I don't know...I will have to work up some courage for that, it really makes me sick thinking of cutting a piece that I have knitted .


The advantage though is that you can continue up the whole piece in the round- which makes following the charts so much simpler. I know that traditionally many Guernseys were made thus, but have chosen to transfer to my straights for the body past the sleeve gusset. So I do appreciate how you feel.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

My basic impression of Double Knitting technique is that it is a 1k, 1p rib method with swaps of color on both sides.

I make no apology for my stitch size on either test or main piece I attached in previous chat link. Being ambidextrous I can adapt to using BOTH hands to knit.



jscaplen said:


> Does this mean that I am allowed to order some Posh today?


Unfortunately...it's not February. Whiiiine! Hint, Hint...400 yards of mink yarn around MY birthday. Not now as the color choice must remain a mystery!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Knitgirl...aka Cat!!! So good to see you are joining up as so am I but with traveling I am going to have to wait probably another week to catch up. We have a time share in Beaver Creek, Co and I can begin one project while we are there. For now I am just knitting a very simple Oragami pullover.


knitgirl389 said:


> LMAO! are we related????


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I have been absent for weeks with an ill husband,
who is now healing quite nicely. I am still back
on the Latis Shawl. Marking my spot.

Peggy


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the temptations, Jane! 

Great start on your dbl knit, Tricia!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> wow, so much to read and so much wonderful information.
> 
> On Double Knitting a flat piece, I learned in my "class" that on the edges, you have to twist the first stitch yarns because if you do not, there will be an opening on the "side" of the piece. This is not important when doing a piece in the round, but you have to do this when knitting flat....is this what everyone else has learned???


Yes, I sure did. I am now knitting the edge two stitches together (slip purlwise and k2tog) to hold the front and back together.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh Sue, those are amazing pictures!!! I love all those German villages. DH and I traveled a lot in Switzerland and also enjoyed those hotels and homes.


britgirl said:


> Here are a few more.
> 
> Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well done Nanna! Thanks for sharing Jackson enjoying his new blanket!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I agree!! I learned stranded color work last year and really like it.. I like to learn new things and would love to be a well rounded knitter... it takes time  I am with you on the steeking just thinking about it sends chills!! I do like Julie's idea though it does sound like a great solution.. I think I'd be tempted to do maybe 3 wraps per row..LOL Just to be sure you know.. LOL
> 
> Sue I'll be thinking of you and Amy.. I hope it all goes very quickly and that you two will be on your way and not have to go through this again..


Ronie, when I read your post, I thought I better photograph Starmore's page where she illustrates the wound steek- it looks to me more like 5 wraps.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> I have been absent for weeks with an ill husband,
> who is now healing quite nicely. I am still back
> on the Latis Shawl. Marking my spot.
> 
> Peggy


That is great news! Welcome back, Peggy!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Stunning, just stunning!


jscaplen said:


> Here is my Spring Fling waiting to be released. It was too windy out today to take pictures so I decided to leave it pinned for another day & gave it another shot of steam.
> Also - my Finished Latis, in blob form, waiting for its turn on the torture rack.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your travel photos, Sue! Such attention to detail is amazing!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness Sue, you have a full plate with the grandson and Amy's proceedure. I'l keep her in my prayers and also your grandson. We've got some similar issues but are blessed that so far there are no health problems.


britgirl said:


> I'm I am into my second row today of knitting on the cowl. It does take a while, especially with 360 (180 pairs) stitches on the needle. slow but steady progress. I will be happy when I really see a flower developing. I don't know how much more I will get done tonight, as our grandson, who was like the prodigal son, just arrived a couple of hours ago, and is spending a week with us. Originally, we thought he might be going to live with us, but I think there has been some reconciliation between him and his parents. He just turned 20 and took off nearly a year ago, but now is back home. My DH and I hope we will be able to explore some of his options with him this week. His parents both work whereas we are retired and can devote some time to him this week and hope to help him to get an idea of what he would like to do with his life and help him on his way. So I might not get as much knitting time as I might like, but this is important.
> I am not sure either how much I will be around tomorrow as Amy will be going for her procedure. Please wish her well. We would really like this particular health issue to be resolved.
> 
> Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ronie, when I read your post, I thought I better photograph Starmore's page where she illustrates the wound steek- it looks to me more like 5 wraps.


Thanks for that Julie!! I was thinking a lot of wraps like that would be the best way to go!!! that doesn't look quite so scary as the thought of cutting live stitches does


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> I have been absent for weeks with an ill husband,
> who is now healing quite nicely. I am still back
> on the Latis Shawl. Marking my spot.
> 
> Peggy


Its good to see you back!! I'm glad hubby is doing better now..  I look forward to seeing your Latis Shawl it seem to be a very versital one


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> I have been absent for weeks with an ill husband,
> who is now healing quite nicely. I am still back
> on the Latis Shawl. Marking my spot.
> 
> Peggy


OOPS a double post!! I have got to get off this computer  I have a long busy day ahead..  I hope it warms up in the next hour or so... that bridge looks like it is going to be cold this morning... I wonder what ever happened to the idea that I was going to be working nights ..LOL I'm not going to rock the boat though... I like being home early! now if hubby would just go back to working his normal hours we would be getting off work around the same time.. that would be great!! I just need to stay awake after dinner to get some knitting time in


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for that Julie!! I was thinking a lot of wraps like that would be the best way to go!!! that doesn't look quite so scary as the thought of cutting live stitches does


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Hi Sue, since I am traveling for the next two weeks I really can't join in ...


Hi, Pat - welcome to the Party 
Most of our group projects end up carrying on into the next week (or longer) so you could always join in when you can.
I am not sure when I will get a chance to cast on myself - But I realize now that I had better backtrack & create a document to include any pertinent info or I won't find it all later.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> thanks Jane! I got my free Ortansia! it is great...


I thought of you when I saw it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

njbetsy said:


> I'm always interested in learning--I love the concept of double knitting.


HI, Betsy - haven't heard from you in a while. I hope things are going well with you.
Cute new avatar


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ... Hint, Hint...400 yards of mink yarn around MY birthday. ...


I'll try to keep that in mind for next Valentine's Day.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> ...I am just knitting a very simple Oragami pullover.


So I had to see what an Oragami pullover looked like - didn't find one but found this cute little purse pattern:
Pinwheel Purse by Frankie Brown
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinwheel-purse-4
Looks like a great way to use up left over sock yarn.

She has a lot of little projects - anyone who has small kids in their circle might like to wander through her colourful - all free - collection.

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/frankie-brown?page=6

I also liked these little guys:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bendy-bodies


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> I have been absent for weeks with an ill husband, who is now healing quite nicely. I am still back on the Latis Shawl.


Hi, Peggy, good to see you back. Sorry to hear that your husband had continued problems but very glad to hear that he is mending now.
I just finished my Latis - it got neglected for a while. I am hoping to block it today.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I thought I better photograph Starmore's page where she illustrates the wound steek- it looks to me more like 5 wraps.


A picture is worth a thousand words, for sure. Looks a little less scary like that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Stunning, just stunning!


Thank you very much, Pat


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just a quick pop in to see what was happening and say hello.

Peggy--glad hubby is doing well and improving. A big relief for you I am sure.

Welcome to new and returning folk. Come join in at whatever level you are at and whenever you can. Like Jane, I am behind starting time and need to bookmark the pages with the info I want to access. So happy to hear that people are figuring this double knit out and that it is not all double talk.&#128525;


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That Buttonwillow is like Latis but without the mesh panel. Somehow I already have it in my library.
> 
> Sue


When I get the Latis done, I should try the buttonwillow.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Spring Fling waiting to be released. It was too windy out today to take pictures so I decided to leave it pinned for another day & gave it another shot of steam.
> Also - my Finished Latis, in blob form, waiting for its turn on the torture rack.


Oh my, that is beautiful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Oh my, that is beautiful.


Thank you, Peggy


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, that looks great. I am still perfecting the swatch.


Bev, it took me a while to adapt to the concept that every block on the chart was 2 stitches, a knit and a purl and to figure which one was which color. That is why after the swatch I wanted something simple. Besides, my neighbor drinks coffee and has a birthday 5 July. If I can do this I will make some in purple and white for her. Oh, love your peanut warmer.

Thanks Ros. The cast on is a little strange. Need to work on that.
Thanks Pam. 
Peggy, glad your husband is healing and things are going better. Welcome back.
Thanks Toni.

Sue, I haven't tried the knit 2 tog using both strands and ending with purl 2 tog yet but it is the method used in the Hot Cuppa pattern. Think I will try that on the next one. I'm close to my maximum data use so haven't watched any videos yet.

Anyone thinking the charts are hard should read the written instructions!

A simple design like the Hot Cuppa is easier to do the color changes on. Working a checkerboard design is good practice to start with too. It helps my brain understand the color change concept. Now I am interested in the lettering on both sides. Not reverse image and even different letters are possible. Mind warp! 😨😲


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Now I am interested in the lettering on both sides. Not reverse image and even different letters are possible. Mind warp!


Look at you - taking off with this new skill!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

There was a link to a new twist on an old stitch in crochet in main. Ever do broomstick lace? This uses crochet thread and pop sickle sticks or any object, flat or round. I remember when we used an old broom handle then the giant needles came out and you could buy just one. http://www.fabartdiy.com/diy-basic-crochet-pattern-with-popsicle-stick/
Scroll down to see ideas for bracelets and other items.

Tanya I can see these as quick items for your market. Narrow bracelets, wall hangings. Imagination is the only limit.

Nice small item for hot summer days? Very portable.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Look at you - taking off with this new skill!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Go, Tricia!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Look at you - taking off with this new skill!!


Thanks Toni and Jane. I just needed to get started. May take me a while to do the pretty coaster. But it is not looking so scarry.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Peggy so good to see you back. Glad DH is healing up nicely. 

Ronie, I get mixed up when you add in a contrast color and are knitting with a different color, then back to the regular and then . . .it twists my head up in knots.

Tricia, I think I am going to be heading back the pages to find your pattern. I think it will be a great starter project. (I know you and others have already said that.) 

Happy day all!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> So I had to see what an Oragami pullover looked like - didn't find one but found this cute little purse pattern:
> Pinwheel Purse by Frankie Brown
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinwheel-purse-4
> Looks like a great way to use up left over sock yarn.
> ...


There are some fun ideas here. Thanks, Jane!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...This uses crochet thread and pop sickle sticks or any object, flat or round. ...


Interesting - using tongue depressors...
I will look more closely later when I have time. Preparing for Swim Team general meeting tonight.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Amy is having her procedure right now and I just got back from lunch in cafeteria. I managed a couple rows on the cowl this morning. I'm really proud of myself as I made a couple of mistakes I was able to fix without tinking back a row.I used the contrast instead of main colour and it was blatantly obvious as it was in a sea of main colour. Discovered it on next row and was able to fix it. Then the worse one was when I found I was missing the purl stitch of a pair. Somehow I had dropped a stitch several stitches over that had run down a few rows. I was able to work it back up and then by undoing and rearranging the adjoining few stitches I was able to get my purl stitch back. Of course it helped that there were not any colour changes. So I learned not to be intimidated and think that it is possible sometimes to treat it like regular knitting if you are lucky. Previously I would have panicked at the thought of having maybe to tink back 360 stitches. 
Amy just came back and Dr coming by so need to get off here. 

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I'm really proud of myself as I made a couple of mistakes I was able to fix without tinking...


Good for you!! Our fearless leader!!
(Funny how we all understand about being proud in the same sentence as making mistakes.)


> Amy just came back and Dr coming by so need to get off here.


I sure hope everything went well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words, for sure. Looks a little less scary like that.


Just an awful lot of darning in! But it is so much easier to follow the charts in the round.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Amy is having her procedure right now and I just got back from lunch in cafeteria. I managed a couple rows on the cowl this morning. I'm really proud of myself as I made a couple of mistakes I was able to fix without tinking back a row.I used the contrast instead of main colour and it was blatantly obvious as it was in a sea of main colour. Discovered it on next row and was able to fix it. Then the worse one was when I found I was missing the purl stitch of a pair. Somehow I had dropped a stitch several stitches over that had run down a few rows. I was able to work it back up and then by undoing and rearranging the adjoining few stitches I was able to get my purl stitch back. Of course it helped that there were not any colour changes. So I learned not to be intimidated and think that it is possible sometimes to treat it like regular knitting if you are lucky. Previously I would have panicked at the thought of having maybe to tink back 360 stitches.
> Amy just came back and Dr coming by so need to get off here.
> 
> Sue


Wondering how things are for Amy?- I see you are online again.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We just got home. We might not know for sure whether it has even successful for maybe two weeks. We will try and think positive.

Sue[.quote=Lurker 2]Wondering how things are for Amy?- I see you are online again.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We just got home. We might not know for sure whether it has for maybe two weeks. We will try and think positive.
> 
> Sue[.quote=Lurker 2]Wondering how things are for Amy?- I see you are online again.


[/quote]

That is a long time to have to wait it out. Wishing you bucket loads of positivity.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> There was a link to a new twist on an old stitch in crochet in main. Ever do broomstick lace? This uses crochet thread and pop sickle sticks or any object, flat or round. I remember when we used an old broom handle then the giant needles came out and you could buy just one. http://www.fabartdiy.com/diy-basic-crochet-pattern-with-popsicle-stick/
> Scroll down to see ideas for bracelets and other items.
> 
> Tanya I can see these as quick items for your market. Narrow bracelets, wall hangings. Imagination is the only limit.
> ...


thank you for this link. I got it up to the 4 single crochets between the gathering of the stitches off the stick. need to find a bit more info and then maybe will give it a try. looks like it would fun to do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So I had to see what an Oragami pullover looked like - didn't find one but found this cute little purse pattern:
> Pinwheel Purse by Frankie Brown
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinwheel-purse-4
> Looks like a great way to use up left over sock yarn.
> ...


I really enjoy seeing Frankie Brown's patterns. She has a great sense of color and imagination. Can't figure out why I haven't done any of her patterns. Maybe will try the origami purse. I think that would be a good craft table item if it can be sold cheaply. Don't you hate that word in the same sentence as knitting something.😧


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Colour coding would probably help. I am wondering if on a flat piece if the pattern is symmetrical you could print up a second chart, chartB and note that for that one the background colour would actually be your contrast colour from the main side, and then you could knit that from right to left too. Does that make sense? Or would having two charts make it more confusing.

Knitting that cowl now made it easy for me, being in the round and picking the same colours as in the pattern, which is how she coloured the chart too. Mind you, I still can get off in my count and work on a wrong colour. Might it help if I were a little younger? Unfortunately, that is something I can't change.

Sue


Ronie said:


> The second video from Planet Purl helped me a lot! It is the turning around and doing the opposite color that my brain does flip flops on.. LOL I was thinking that on the flat pieces I would enlarge my graph and color code it... what color to knit then follow that.. I'll just use colored pencils so I don't mess the whole thing up... LOL I wonder if that would help.. it is why I chose in the round.. and I wanted something I could wear to work..
> 
> DFL that sounds like a nicer edge than what the video says.. it says to knit/purl the edge stitches.. which will give a braided look to them.. its nice but I like the twist idea better... thanks for the tip!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, thanks for sharing the pic of Jackson with his blanket.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns, Jane.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome back, Peg I am glad your husband is healing now. Look forward to seeing Latis when completed.

Sue


Grannypeg said:


> I have been absent for weeks with an ill husband,
> who is now healing quite nicely. I am still back
> on the Latis Shawl. Marking my spot.
> 
> Peggy


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the links. She does have some cute patterns there.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> So I had to see what an Oragami pullover looked like - didn't find one but found this cute little purse pattern:
> Pinwheel Purse by Frankie Brown
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinwheel-purse-4
> Looks like a great way to use up left over sock yarn.
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Colour coding would probably help. I am wondering if on a flat piece if the pattern is symmetrical you could print up a second chart, chartB and note that for that one the background colour would actually be your contrast colour from the main side, and then you could knit that from right to left too. Does that make sense? Or would having two charts make it more confusing.
> 
> Knitting that cowl now made it easy for me, being in the round and picking the same colours as in the pattern, which is how she coloured the chart too. Mind you, I still can get off in my count and work on a wrong colour. Might it help if I were a little younger? Unfortunately, that is something I can't change.
> 
> Sue


That's a good idea, Sue. I don't think it would be too confusing - as long as you label them it should work ok. Maybe label one right to left chart and left to right chart or whatever. I may give that a try with this potholder I'm doing and see if it helps me out.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope things went well for Amy, Sue. Congratulations on conquering your dropped stitch!

Welcome, Newbies!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So I had to see what an Oragami pullover looked like - didn't find one but found this cute little purse pattern:
> Pinwheel Purse by Frankie Brown
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinwheel-purse-4
> Looks like a great way to use up left over sock yarn.
> ...


Thanks, Jane. Those all look like fun little projects!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Amy is having her procedure right now and I just got back from lunch in cafeteria. I managed a couple rows on the cowl this morning. I'm really proud of myself as I made a couple of mistakes I was able to fix without tinking back a row.I used the contrast instead of main colour and it was blatantly obvious as it was in a sea of main colour. Discovered it on next row and was able to fix it. Then the worse one was when I found I was missing the purl stitch of a pair. Somehow I had dropped a stitch several stitches over that had run down a few rows. I was able to work it back up and then by undoing and rearranging the adjoining few stitches I was able to get my purl stitch back. Of course it helped that there were not any colour changes. So I learned not to be intimidated and think that it is possible sometimes to treat it like regular knitting if you are lucky. Previously I would have panicked at the thought of having maybe to tink back 360 stitches.
> Amy just came back and Dr coming by so need to get off here.
> 
> Sue


Well done, Sue, on fixing those mistakes. Hope all is well with Amy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We just got home. We might not know for sure whether it has even successful for maybe two weeks. We will try and think positive.
> 
> Sue[.quote=Lurker 2]Wondering how things are for Amy?- I see you are online again.


[/quote]

Definitely sending positive and healing thoughts for Amy's recovery!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Granny Peg, good to hear from you and happy that DH is on the mend. 

And everyone else that we don't usually hear from. Glad to 'see' you all. 

Sue, hope all is well with DD. Pastor Matt is full of the Holy Spirit so I know that prayers were heard. 

Jane, I do have that pinwheel purse in my library, and as small as it is there is just so much else to do that I never get around to giving that a try.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...We might not know for sure whether it has even successful for maybe two weeks. ..


Oh my goodness! Nothing like drawing things out to make the time pass pleasantly!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Maybe will try the origami purse...


I thought of you when I saw it.


> I think that would be a good craft table item if it can be sold cheaply. Don't you hate that word in the same sentence as knitting something.


Yes - goes against the grain, doesn't it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Might it help if I were a little younger? ...


Then you wouldn't have all of that wonderful experience to bring to bear!!
Nice euphemism - an experienced (or seasoned) knitter as opposed to the three letter alternative.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> _Drat! Another Montego-snatching plan foiled. Will have to try something else._


:::sneaking back out through the kitchen door since using the "Force-of-Nature Montego-snatching" distraction plan was foiled:::


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks for the great start, Sue.
> I will be a day or so late starting since I CO my Morning Dove yesterday. Not far in - but started anyway. My main focus at the moment is on test knitting Dancing Bees & I am doing extra repeats because the yarn is a finer lace weight than I usually use. I am up to 300 stitches now with only about 8 " down the spine. A long way to go yet - only clue 2.
> 
> ETA: Then there's Vampire, Be With you, Foolish Hearts to fix, 2015 scarf to catch up on - 2 months, Toni's scarf (can't find my 2nd piece), RMT, ... & some other things but I am ashamed to go on.


This is what? Two weeks worth of work for you? 

Dancing Bees - you are doing the triangle, correct?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> This is what? Two weeks worth of work for you?


I wish - well, if I was free to knit without distractions, maybe...


> Dancing Bees - you are doing the triangle, correct?


No, I am doing the 3/4 circle version.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Couldn't remember what Dancing Bees was. Totally forgot about it, although I had purchased it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> No, I am doing the 3/4 circle version.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, it is great that you could fix your mistakes. It does mean you have a thorough understanding of the process.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> We just got home. We might not know for sure whether it has even successful for maybe two weeks. We will try and think positive.
> 
> Sue[.quote=Lurker 2]Wondering how things are for Amy?- I see you are online again.


[/quote]

Prayers will be ongoing .


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, I think I am going to be heading back the pages to find your pattern. I think it will be a great starter project. (I know you and others have already said that.)
> 
> Happy day all!


It is less complicated. If using a light and dark yarn, knit the light color for white squares and purl the dark yarn. Then where the dark squares are, knit the dark yarn purl the light one. It reverses on the return row. Think purl back when knitting lace and reading your stitches. This is knit dark, purl light.

Search Ravelry for Hot Cuppa or http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hot-cuppa-coasters. Ravelry has a simple tutorial of squares/boxes that helps too.

Keep both yarns together and pick the one needed. I saw someone using that knitting tool, fits on finger and has slots to run the yarn through. It helps keep the yarn from twisting. I use my thumb to separate the yarn and untwist it every few rows if needed.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought one of those tools a couple of months ago, but just couldn't really get it work. think I have two many fingers! I am just winging it. Sometimes I can get on a roll and it goes so smoothly, then I reach a point where the yarns want to twist. I am making progress though.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Keep both yarns together and pick the one needed. I saw someone using that knitting tool, fits on finger and has slots to run the yarn through. It helps keep the yarn from twisting. I use my thumb to separate the yarn and untwist it every few rows if needed.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

10 pages in  Saw a couple of really nice Spring Flings. Jane, lovely work as always, and such a nice green. Can't wait until you get your raspberry sherbet blocked in all its glory Chris. 

I have class starting up again tonight (yippee!!) so I will decide on my double knitting project yarn and cast on when I get home from that. Thankfully no DWTS right now or I'd be trying to learn to double knit while watching TV tonight, lol.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> :::sneaking back out through the kitchen door since using the "Force-of-Nature Montego-snatching" distraction plan was foiled:::


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thankfully no DWTS right now or I'd be trying to learn to double knit while watching TV tonight, lol.


Wouldn't that be a trick?!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Finished. There are a few mistakes and it isn't even tension but for a first attempt it will work. I can see where smaller needles to make a tighter fabric would be better. Now to uncross my eyes and watch for charts to use.Need to experiment with the co/bo; don't like this.

Has anyone tried the co with one color and the number of stitches for one side? The the 2nd row is knit front and back, knitting main color in front, contract in back. Then the bo is 2 stitches at a time.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, still 10 pages behind but had a few minutes between work and class and no DH at home so I went into the cotton yarn bins and have decided on (science) blue and black for the Star Trek potholder. Going to cast on now


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Finished. There are a few mistakes and it isn't even tension but for a first attempt it will work. I can see where smaller needles to make a tighter fabric would be better. Now to uncross my eyes and watch for charts to use.Need to experiment with the co/bo; don't like this.
> 
> Has anyone tried the co with one color and the number of stitches for one side? The the 2nd row is knit front and back, knitting main color in front, contract in back. Then the bo is 2 stitches at a time.


It looks good, Tricia!  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Finished. There are a few mistakes and it isn't even tension but for a first attempt it will work. I can see where smaller needles to make a tighter fabric would be better. Now to uncross my eyes and watch for charts to use.Need to experiment with the co/bo; don't like this.
> 
> Has anyone tried the co with one color and the number of stitches for one side? The the 2nd row is knit front and back, knitting main color in front, contract in back. Then the bo is 2 stitches at a time.


Well I reckon that is looking pretty good, Tricia!
I am still shrug bound.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Finished.


Looks good from here.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> :::sneaking back out through the kitchen door since using the "Force-of-Nature Montego-snatching" distraction plan was foiled:::


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, I love that bracelet. I may have to make me one. 

Congrats, Sue, on fixing your mistakes. So great that it does not intimidate you now. Sending prayers for healing for Amy.

Tricia, your double knit looks great!! Thanks for the link. That will be my first project. 

Gonna be watching PurlWorld video tonight to see if I can make sense of what stitch to do when.  Taking notes. Gonna figure this out.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Jane, got to our place - for the next two nights- in Keystone Suth Dakota with an impresive view of Mt. Rushmore. I'll check in off and on


jscaplen said:


> Hi, Pat - welcome to the Party
> Most of our group projects end up carrying on into the next week (or longer) so you could always join in when you can.
> I am not sure when I will get a chance to cast on myself - But I realize now that I had better backtrack & create a document to include any pertinent info or I won't find it all later.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe I had spelled it incorectly, it is from Frog Tree Collection FT-66 Origami Pullover


jscaplen said:


> So I had to see what an Oragami pullover looked like - didn't find one but found this cute little purse pattern:
> Pinwheel Purse by Frankie Brown
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinwheel-purse-4
> Looks like a great way to use up left over sock yarn.
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I bought one of those tools a couple of months ago, but just couldn't really get it work. think I have two many fingers! I am just winging it. Sometimes I can get on a roll and it goes so smoothly, then I reach a point where the yarns want to twist. I am making progress though.
> 
> Sue


I tried one of those yarn separators, too. No luck with it, either.
Great idea but not for some hands, mine included.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Finished. There are a few mistakes and it isn't even tension but for a first attempt it will work. I can see where smaller needles to make a tighter fabric would be better. Now to uncross my eyes and watch for charts to use.Need to experiment with the co/bo; don't like this.
> 
> Has anyone tried the co with one color and the number of stitches for one side? The the 2nd row is knit front and back, knitting main color in front, contract in back. Then the bo is 2 stitches at a time.


Tricia--you are really going there. First try is always the training session so any errors are a gift of learning.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I thought of you when I saw it.


I had some time this morning to look at the pattern.. It is a lot like the MV but with the lace added!! there are a few other differences.. I think it would be great in a short length and a long one!!  I would like to do this when I find the time... problem is I continue to find patterns I want to do..  Not much of a problem is it!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Colour coding would probably help. I am wondering if on a flat piece if the pattern is symmetrical you could print up a second chart, chartB and note that for that one the background colour would actually be your contrast colour from the main side, and then you could knit that from right to left too. Does that make sense? Or would having two charts make it more confusing.
> 
> Knitting that cowl now made it easy for me, being in the round and picking the same colours as in the pattern, which is how she coloured the chart too. Mind you, I still can get off in my count and work on a wrong colour. Might it help if I were a little younger? Unfortunately, that is something I can't change.
> 
> Sue


I am doing the cowl to because they say knitting in the round is easier.. I am like Bev my brain does flip flops when having to read on color and use a different one.. after awhile I don't know what I am doing..

I am looking forward to getting some knitting done after dinner.. which I am about ready to go eat  I hope the second row and hopefully 3rd row will go smoothly.. I am using Knit Picks Palette in Cream and Bitersweet! I thought I had some Navy but it was black  Its fine.. I love my yarn 

I hope Amy will heal up quickly... sending positive thoughts your way!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Finished. There are a few mistakes and it isn't even tension but for a first attempt it will work. I can see where smaller needles to make a tighter fabric would be better. Now to uncross my eyes and watch for charts to use.Need to experiment with the co/bo; don't like this.
> 
> Has anyone tried the co with one color and the number of stitches for one side? The the 2nd row is knit front and back, knitting main color in front, contract in back. Then the bo is 2 stitches at a time.


Tricia that looks great to me!! Thanks for the picture... I have not tried that co! I did see it though I just tied my two contrasting yarns together and did a longtail cast on changing yarns with each stitch.. once you get going it goes pretty smoothly..

I was wondering about those finger guides.. I'm glad I didn't waste my money I do pretty well manipulating the yarn with just one hand.. I need to readjust my yarn more often but thats fine..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Hi Jane, got to our place - for the next two nights- in Keystone Suth Dakota with an impresive view of Mt. Rushmore. I'll check in off and on


That sounds amazing!!! have a great time!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Couldn't remember what Dancing Bees was. Totally forgot about it, although I had purchased it.


The MKAL starts June 20.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Jane, lovely work as always, and such a nice green....


Thank you, Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Finished. ..


Great job, Tricia!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jane--I think this is the origami pullover you were looking for.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/origami-pullover-ft-66


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> ...got to our place - for the next two nights- in Keystone Suth Dakota with an impresive view of Mt. Rushmore. I'll check in off and on


Sounds marvellous 
Even if you aren't doing the DK, we would love to see your WIP.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Maybe I had spelled it incorectly, it is from Frog Tree Collection FT-66 Origami Pullover


Yes - I realized that after but never had time to do another search. I see it now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...problem is I continue to find patterns I want to do..  Not much of a problem is it!!!


The finding part, no; the doing part, yes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> jane--I think this is the origami pullover you were looking for...


Yes - thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Plume - by Flora Kwok
unfortunately only in Japanese - but charted. 
*DFL* - how have you been doing with your Japanese translations? ;-) 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/plume-9

Blooming Currant - Bush Shawl by Lyubov Shalnaya
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blooming-currant---bush-shawl

Пастушка by Lyubov Shalnaya
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/untitled-18

Shells and Scales Scarf by Kim Cragg
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shells-and-scales-scarf


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tricia, done already! And looking good. 
The whole second row on mine was a mistake. I worked the back stitches as knits and the front ones as purple. Did realize what I had done until the next row, but it didn't look bad so I am leaving it. It is starting to look like a starfish. 
My SF is blocked but it is raining this evening so there will a no picture taking today.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Some photos taken after the rain.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, beautiful. Just love to see those raindrops.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Some photos taken after the rain.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A couple more pics from trip to Germany in 2008.

Sue


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> A couple more pics from trip to Germany in 2008.
> 
> Sue


So beautiful and breath taking. Thanks for these pictures Sue. I know I will never get to travel, so I really appreciate it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Some photos taken after the rain.


Beautiful Bev. It is amazing how 1 drop of water can hold the whole world even.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris, that is looking so good.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Tricia, done already! And looking good.
> The whole second row on mine was a mistake. I worked the back stitches as knits and the front ones as purple. Did realize what I had done until the next row, but it didn't look bad so I am leaving it. It is starting to look like a starfish.
> My SF is blocked but it is raining this evening so there will a no picture taking today.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome back Peggy. Glad your husband is on the mend. Looking forward to seeing your Latis shawl.

Jane, hope your swim team meeting goes well. And thanks again for all the new patterns to look at and collect  

Sue, glad Amy made it out if the hospital without having to have an operation, but too bad you have to wait so long to know if the procedure worked. Fingers crossed that it does. 
You are getting really good at the double knit technique if you can correct without tinking. Very impressive!
I might have to try the color coding and two charts! I am having an awful time. Started and ripped the potholder 3 times now. Think I will try Tricia's pattern this time. 

Tricia, you've really got it! Nice going. Can't help with the cast on . I used the same one you did. 

Chris, yours looks great too. I see the star fish  

Ooh Bev. Great capturing of the raindrops on the flowers. It sure is pretty.

And Sue , the pictures of the castle are almost like a fairy tale. Hard to believe it is a real place. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Wow!! I finally caught up with the thread. I got home from the hospital about a week ago and have been reading, reading, reading since then. Of course, I've read so much, that it is all mush except that I saw a lot of really gorgeous pieces finished by many of you. 

I'm doing remarkably well. Have had to make some adjustments, but mostly things are progressing. I started driving last Saturday so now I'm able to go to town for therapy and visit my Mom. Its true that every little thing exhausts me, but I don't have to set any records. The best news for me, is that his time, after some exhaustive discussions about pain meds, the doctors did a much better job on their "cocktails" and I was able to stop pain meds altogether after 4 days and my head has been clear enough to knit on the curtain since the day I got home. Last time, it took over 2 weeks before I was able to do that. 

I don't think I'll join you with your exploration of double knitting. It is a very useful technique and in fact one I used to make the casing at the top of my curtain. Curtain is coming along, just finished up ball 7 of thread -- so that means at least 2800 yards and am well into the next ball. I'v reached the point, where i'm beginning to wish it was done, but it is a big window and I just have to keep at it.

Looking forward to the day when both knees are strong and ready to go to work. Am hoping that by July/Aug I should be able to work outside again. 

Take care all of you and more happy knitting.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello All: I really like the little coasters. I think I will give those a try. I would really like to make a scarf with the school initials and colors for my DL. I am off to google that idea and see what I come up with.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, it is great to see you back on here again. Glad that you seem to be recovering better from this surgery. Just don't try and overdo it. At least you have been able to knit some on your curtain.

Take care,
Sue


Belle1 said:


> Wow!! I finally caught up with the thread. I got home from the hospital about a week ago and have been reading, reading, reading since then. Of course, I've read so much, that it is all mush except that I saw a lot of really gorgeous pieces finished by many of you.
> 
> I'm doing remarkably well. Have had to make some adjustments, but mostly things are progressing. I started driving last Saturday so now I'm able to go to town for therapy and visit my Mom. Its true that every little thing exhausts me, but I don't have to set any records. The best news for me, is that his time, after some exhaustive discussions about pain meds, the doctors did a much better job on their "cocktails" and I was able to stop pain meds altogether after 4 days and my head has been clear enough to knit on the curtain since the day I got home. Last time, it took over 2 weeks before I was able to do that.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Some photos taken after the rain.


Beautiful!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great to see you here, Wanda. Hope you will join in on the double knitting. The coasters are a good thing to start with.

Sue


WandaT said:


> Hello All: I really like the little coasters. I think I will give those a try. I would really like to make a scarf with the school initials and colors for my DL. I am off to google that idea and see what I come up with.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> A couple more pics from trip to Germany in 2008.


Breathtaking, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...It is starting to look like a starfish...


It certainly is - good work, Chris!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, hope your swim team meeting goes well....


Meeting was fine, thanks, - still a lot of work before we can get the team in the pool.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I'm doing remarkably well. ...


Really glad to hear that, Belle!!
I was wondering how you were doing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

WandaT said:


> ...I would really like to make a scarf with the school initials and colors for my DL. I am off to google that idea and see what I come up with.


Looking forward to seeing what you come up with, Wanda.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--your DK is looking great. Your 'mistake' is only in not meeting expectations.

Belle--So fortunate to be healing so well and being able to knit. Lots of patience needed. Glad to have you back with us.

Sue--wonderful photos of Germany. Like Chris, I will never be making that trip so it is a joy to share your pics and travel experience.

Pat--sounds like you have a neat vacation going on. Simple knitting along the way truly is best. Waiting to see what you conjure up.

Ronie--good luck getting your DK going. Nice to have yarn that you like so much to do this project.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tricia, done already! And looking good.
> The whole second row on mine was a mistake. I worked the back stitches as knits and the front ones as purple. Did realize what I had done until the next row, but it didn't look bad so I am leaving it. It is starting to look like a starfish.
> My SF is blocked but it is raining this evening so there will a no picture taking today.


That looks good, Chris, and I'm looking forward to seeing your SF.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some photos taken after the rain.


Beautiful, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> A couple more pics from trip to Germany in 2008.
> 
> Sue


Such beautiful scenery! Thank you, Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Briny Deep Shawl by Denise Bartels
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/briny-deep-shawl

Shady Glen Shawl by Denise Bartels
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shady-glen-shawl

I Got the Blues Infinity Scarf by Pamela Rappaport
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/i-got-the-blues-infinity-scarf

Watching the Waves by Pamela Rappaport
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/watching-the-waves

A collection of free patterns from Irene Jumbo
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&designer=Irene%20Jumbo&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Belle, it is great to see you back on here again. Glad that you seem to be recovering better from this surgery. Just don't try and overdo it. At least you have been able to knit some on your curtain.
> 
> Take care,
> Sue


And from me, too, Belle!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Briny Deep Shawl by Denise Bartels
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/briny-deep-shawl
> 
> Shady Glen Shawl by Denise Bartels
> ...


Thanks, Jane, for all these great pattern links!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all. I was pleased with the pics too. 

Sue, breathtaking pictures. Love the mountain with the clouds at it's foot. Castles. Wonderful.

Chris, love your start on double knitting. It's looking good.

Belle, so good to see you here again. Glad things are going better this time around.  I love the idea of double knitting for the casing of your curtain. We'd love to see the progress on your curtain.  Anytime you can.

This double knitting is starting to make some sense.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> Maybe I had spelled it incorectly, it is from Frog Tree Collection FT-66 Origami Pullover


Try this. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=ft-66


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am making progress....slowly. I am just past a quarter of the way, but really want to get it finished. It languished for a couple of months, but now I am into it again.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am making progress...


This is really looking beautiful, Sue. I can imagine that the fabric feels lovely.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. it is lovely and soft.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> This is really looking beautiful, Sue. I can imagine that the fabric feels lovely.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bev and Sue, great pictures.
Chris, looking good. If you knit the first row with colors reversed just reverse the whole thing, it is the reverse side so it will work. 

Hi Belle, welcome back. Work on some little projects to keep from getting bored. Glad things are going well, don't overdo things. No crawling around to fix wiring for a while.

Sue, looking good. I want to try that one in purple and white or red and white or one of each for 2 teenage sisters.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Hi Jane, got to our place - for the next two nights- in Keystone Suth Dakota with an impresive view of Mt. Rushmore. I'll check in off and on


Oh! I can just about imagine where you are!!! Keystone is a nice little town. Be sure to take the train ride!!! They have the (I forget what they are called  ) - the candied, roasted almonds, like you can get in Germany. They are so good!!! Have a great time! Have you been there before? The evening closing flag ceremony at Mt. Rushmore is a very special event if you get a chance to go.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful photos of a schone schloss!!! Thank you, Sue!

Chris, your starfish is really coming along and looking good!!!

Welcome back, Belle!!! I am so glad to hear that things are so much better for you this time around!!!  You will be up and running before you know it. :thumbup:

Welcome, Wanda! Your idea for a scarf is a very good one.  I am will others here, I would encourage you to start small.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I've got it!!! An empty square is the main color-so you knit main and purl contrast color. The contrast squares-the dark ones, you knit the contrast and purl the main. This pertains to the color of the yarn you are throwing, not what is on your needle. So sometimes you have one color on your needle and another color that you are throwing. And the next stitch you might be throwing the same color that is on your needle.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for more patterns, Jane. There are some very pretty ones again.  Aren't they all? 

Sue, your cowl is looking great! I bet it is very soft!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I've got it!!! An empty square is the main color-so you knit main and purl contrast color. The contrast squares-the dark ones, you knit the contrast and purl the main. This pertains to the color of the yarn you are throwing, not what is on your needle. So sometimes you have one color on your needle and another color that you are throwing. And the next stitch you might be throwing the same color that is on your needle.


You got it, Bev!!! Just remember to move both colors back and forth with each stitch.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Some pics of my Spring Fling...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Some pics of my Spring Fling...


It is gorgeous, Jane!!! If I was Elizabeth and if I was visiting, this one might sneak out your kitchen door! 

Tango looks so proud!!!  He looks like he is feeling really good again. Yeah! You must be so relieved.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks beautiful, Jane. Tango looks right at home there.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Some pics of my Spring Fling...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am making progress....slowly. I am just past a quarter of the way, but really want to get it finished. It languished for a couple of months, but now I am into it again.
> 
> Sue


It's really lovely, Sue. You're making good progress.

I'm almost halfway through my potholder chart. Here's a couple of progress photos.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some pics of my Spring Fling...


Absolutely beautiful, Jane! So great to see Tango modeling.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris that is looking really good!! if you didn't mention a mistake then we wouldn't of seen it 

Sue Love the photos of the castles and your knitting.. it looks great!! I did 1.5 rows this evening and my eyes are shot! I did switch to a shorter cable and that has helped a lot!!! I got up to the middle of row 3.. I'll get more done tomorrow... 

Bev those pictures are amazing.. you certainly have a eye for this  
I'm glad your grasping the double knitting.. I think it is beautiful and has so many great patterns.. it is well worth learning 

Jane that turned out just great!!! love that Tango has been your model again.. he is so patient


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pam, that is looking really good. You are certainly making progress.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> It's really lovely, Sue. You're making good progress.
> 
> I'm almost halfway through my potholder chart. Here's a couple of progress photos.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam that is looking really good!!!! YAY!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> It is gorgeous, Jane!!! If I was Elizabeth and if I was visiting, this one might sneak out your kitchen door!


Thank you very much, Toni 
I'll just keep a close eye on you two.


> Tango looks so proud!!!


Doesn't he? There is another in which he looks quite haughty.


> He looks like he is feeling really good again. Yeah! You must be so relieved.


Yes, I am.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That looks beautiful, Jane.


Thank you, Sue 


> Tango looks right at home there.


He loves to get up there & soak up the sun while he surveys his realm.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I'm almost halfway through my potholder chart. Here's a couple of progress photos.


Wow - looking great, Pam.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely beautiful, Jane! So great to see Tango modeling.


Thank you, Pam 
He does seem to have gotten back into it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that turned out just great!!!


Thank you, Ronie 


> love that Tango has been your model again.. he is so patient


I am also glad that he is posing or me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pam, that is looking really good. You are certainly making progress.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. It certainly takes a lot of focus!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam that is looking really good!!!! YAY!!


Thanks, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Wow - looking great, Pam.


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I've got it!!! An empty square is the main color-so you knit main and purl contrast color. The contrast squares-the dark ones, you knit the contrast and purl the main. This pertains to the color of the yarn you are throwing, not what is on your needle. So sometimes you have one color on your needle and another color that you are throwing. And the next stitch you might be throwing the same color that is on your needle.


Yes! That is it. It helps to think the knit stitch is the one that will show on the side you are working. Remember to reverse the colors on the even or return rows.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Some pics of my Spring Fling...


Jane, it is lovely. Have you and Tango reached an agreement? Or is he still trying to go get a rise or better treats?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> It's really lovely, Sue. You're making good progress.
> 
> I'm almost halfway through my potholder chart. Here's a couple of progress photos.


Pam, that is looking good. I want to do it, but need a little more practice on smaller, easier projects first.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, it is lovely.


Thank you, Tricia 


> Have you and Tango reached an agreement? Or is he still trying to go get a rise or better treats?


Well, he isn't likely to refuse an extra treat.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I took the Double-Knitting class on KP, but have not done anything more in this method so it is great you are providing information. I want to make the Justice League scarf for Christmas and it is Double-Knit.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Well done, Tricia!! I am hoping to cast on a potholder today. Yours looks great.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking great, Chris. It is definitely a starfish!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, those are beautiful photos. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your holiday in Germany looks wonderful. When I went we spent most of the time in Austria. I did go to Salzburg and see Mozart's birthplace.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, I am pleased to see you and I am so glad you are progressing well.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I had to resize these photos below. You've seen the finished dishcloth in DK method.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't have any more in-between photos. Once I get started I don't like to stop until it's finished.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome. Glad you have joined us. Maybe now is the time for you to get back into it whilst there are others working this technique too.

Sue


Revan said:


> I took the Double-Knitting class on KP, but have not done anything more in this method so it is great you are providing information. I want to make the Justice League scarf for Christmas and it is Double-Knit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Unfortunately I don't have any more in-between photos. Once I get started I don't like to stop until it's finished.


The close ups of the beginning work look terrific but don't understand all the markers. That would truly confuse me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, your holiday in Germany looks wonderful. When I went we spent most of the time in Austria. I did go to Salzburg and see Mozart's birthplace.


Visting Mozart's b/p must have been so special for you.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Plume - by Flora Kwok
unfortunately only in Japanese - but charted. 
DFL - how have you been doing with your Japanese translations? 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/plume-9

On my computer, the charts are all blurry...I think she scanned this in from a Japanese magazine.

I have lots of translation pages and can make out charts fairly well, but I can't see this one at all.

 I have so many that I can see that I won't ever get to knit everything I have saved in my Ravelry library, let alone my library at home.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> You got it, Bev!!! Just remember to move both colors back and forth with each stitch.


I am so glad I wasn't going nuts.  It just seemed like there was no constant on the color she was throwing. When I realized how to do it, it all made sense. 

Jane, your Spring Fling looks wonderful. And your pictures are amazing also. Love the one on the table cloth. And, of course, can't forget Tango. He looks so healthy and happy there under your Spring Fling. Yay!

Pam, I am loving your potholder. It's looking great. 

Welcome, Revan. 

Now, that I understand it, I have to decide what to start with. Maybe a potholder.  I feel a little confident now that I understand the process better.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> The close ups of the beginning work look terrific but don't understand all the markers. That would truly confuse me.


Each color change is so many #...so I mark the beginning of each color change on each row so that I know which color to knit with on THAT side. I then go through that side making the correct knit and purl combinations, flip...and move the markers to reflect the next rows color changes. That's why I have the numbers in the squares of the graph. It's kind of like dealing with knits and purls as normal...but you're dealing with a 1k, 1p ribbing (with 2 colors). After 5 rows it starts behaving. From what Prismaticr has said..."Working with multicolored yarn is interesting"


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I write the numbers on the chart for a long stretch of one colour, but otherwise I just do a mental count and then a countdown as I work through them and so on along the row. I would find so many stitch markers too confusing and cluttering. I do think it is easy when you are spending some time on the project as it becomes rhythmic and comfortable with each row.

The hardest part for me is holding the yarn. Sometimes it does go well and the second part of the pair works just great, and then at other times I am fighting to get that second stitch straight and onto the needle.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> Each color change is so many #...so I mark the beginning of each color change on each row so that I know which color to knit with on THAT side. I then go through that side making the correct knit and purl combinations, flip...and move the markers to reflect the next rows color changes. That's why I have the numbers in the squares of the graph. It's kind of like dealing with knits and purls as normal...but you're dealing with a 1k, 1p ribbing (with 2 colors). After 5 rows it starts behaving. From what Prismaticr has said..."Working with multicolored yarn is interesting"


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Kaixixang, I forgot to comment on your double knitting. Looks great.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some pics of my Spring Fling...


Wow - that's gorgeous too, and so is the dog.

Peggy


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I write the numbers on the chart for a long stretch of one colour, but otherwise I just do a mental count and then a countdown as I work through them and so on along the row. I would find so many stitch markers too confusing and cluttering. I do think it is easy when you are spending some time on the project as it becomes rhythmic and comfortable with each row.
> 
> The hardest part for me is holding the yarn. Sometimes it does go well and the second part of the pair works just great, and then at other times I am fighting to get that second stitch straight and onto the needle.
> 
> Sue


I only need the extra markers for DK method. I only use the beginning/end markers for scarf/shawl, and the transitions for each repeat of pattern. Also this count up to 245 in my current baby blanket has me marking every 10, 25, 100 as needed...so I'm ALMOST at the 245 mark!!!

Trust me folks...if I only have to keep track of the number of stitches across --MUCH fewer markers are used. Color change for me requires a reminder marker...which is why I purchased the 9mm jump rings recently. All of these PRETTY patterns that keep accumulating in my "WANT" list keep mysteriously increasing due to a certain Lace Party member who shares my Mink-envy tendencies (no names were used, YOU know who you are. :XD: )


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, your Spring Fling is lovely. Modelled to perfection! I think that is a lovely colour.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

My goodness, so many patterns and so little time! The double knitting is quite intriguing. The more I read here and the more pictures I see, the more doable it seems. You ladies are very talented and also enablers. No, have to stick with the Latis shawl fornow. lol


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> (no names were used, YOU know who you are. :XD: )


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wonderful pot holder, Pam. Fantastic progress.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Plume - by Flora Kwok
> unfortunately only in Japanese - but charted.
> DFL - how have you been doing with your Japanese translations?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/plume-9
> ...


Usually it is me with all the computer problems, but in this case the charts, once enlarged to 200% read clearly and even better at 300%. You might want to try that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Each color change is so many #...so I mark the beginning of each color change on each row so that I know which color to knit with on THAT side. I then go through that side making the correct knit and purl combinations, flip...and move the markers to reflect the next rows color changes. That's why I have the numbers in the squares of the graph. It's kind of like dealing with knits and purls as normal...but you're dealing with a 1k, 1p ribbing (with 2 colors). After 5 rows it starts behaving. From what Prismaticr has said..."Working with multicolored yarn is interesting"


'After 5 rows it starts behaving.' I like your characterization of the process. I also like your description of thinking of K1, P1 ribbing as a mental connection to the process. I see how it works for you and you do beautifully controlled work. However, don't think I could handle all those changing markers, but I don't have a techie's mindset to deal with all that detail


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Usually it is me with all the computer problems, but in this case the charts, once enlarged to 200% read clearly and even better at 300%. You might want to try that.


Unless you're trying to catch up to the mystery pattern poster! I can only download so much between midnight and 8 am. Then I have to wait until the end of business hours so that I don't get bumped offline mid-download. You don't want to be around me if that happens during an important windows update. I get a TAD miffed!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> My goodness, so many patterns and so little time! The double knitting is quite intriguing. The more I read here and the more pictures I see, the more doable it seems. You ladies are very talented and also enablers. No, have to stick with the Latis shawl fornow. lol


Yes, we are--enablers supreme and so many great knitters here. Aren't you glad you joined us?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Unless you're trying to catch up to the mystery pattern poster! I can only download so much between midnight and 8 am. Then I have to wait until the end of business hours so that I don't get bumped offline mid-download. You don't want to be around me if that happens during an important windows update. I get a TAD miffed!


That would send me off the edge as I usually am with the slowness of 2 of my computers. One won't even let me onto the internet anymore. Something is totally hogging the memory and I cannot get in to check it out. This Mac computer can take over a minute to open a page and freezes all the time.

There isn't high speed internet in your area? In today's level of technology, that is beyond frustration.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Pam, that is looking good. I want to do it, but need a little more practice on smaller, easier projects first.


Thank you, Tricia! I've had to spend some time tinking now and again and find I'm constantly counting my stitches to make sure I have the right ones where they need to be, but it's a fun learning process.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> SUCCESS!!! I am now an expert in tinking doubleknit.  I have the stockinette front and back down pat. It is when I have to do a chart and switch up the stitches that messes me up. I have had fun concentrating and watching the video over and over. Thanks DFL, for that link. I have to have the video. I cannot follow pictures.
> 
> Sue, please know that you and Amy will be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow. Praying they will be able to fix the situation without another operation.
> 
> Yes, it was a rather nice day.  I loved the time at the lake with DS. And the nap was rather nice. DH wanted to watch something on tv with me tonight, but when I showed him what I was working on and explained a little bit of it to him, he said, that sounds complicated, take the time you need to learn it. I am done for the night though. See you all tomorrow. Time away from the knitting will make it all clearer.


Yes! Learning new tinking skills  Getting the right twist / untwist when changing colors is the hard part for me. Ok when changing the knit color, but the purl half, well.. I watched several videos last night to see how others handle the yarn twisting (alas not successfully for me) and my DH said 'no help?' and when I started to explain why 'no help' he just talked right over me and went on about how they all said it is just knit then purl so it can't be hard. He does not knit by the way. So he had two strikes last night (interrupting and sarcasm) but I took the high road (yes, I can do that now and then, lol) and took my irritation out of the room and went back to my knitting. He is really a great husband but sometimes he is a man 

I did get four rows done on my second try and have toted it to work so I can attempt some more rows during lunch.

Have a great day all

up to page 11


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Best wishes for Amy today (((hugs)))


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> It is gorgeous, Jane!!! If I was Elizabeth and if I was visiting, this one might sneak out your kitchen door!


SHHHHHHHHH! She isn't supposed to know I'm going for this one as well as the Montego. SHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, I am loving your potholder. It's looking great.


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Some pics of my Spring Fling...


Tango is really modeling well under his new contract! Love this, especially with the beads!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful pot holder, Pam. Fantastic progress.


Thank you, Norma! I'm going out of town to visit my sister and my mom for a couple of days, leaving this afternoon, so I won't get much more done on it until I return. Requires too much concentration for me to take with.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, do enjoy your trip! I do understand about the concentration :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> No, I am doing the 3/4 circle version.


Thanks, I am thinking to try the full (2-year) square.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, do enjoy your trip! I do understand about the concentration :thumbup: :thumbdown:


Thanks!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Revan said:


> I took the Double-Knitting class on KP, but have not done anything more in this method so it is great you are providing information. I want to make the Justice League scarf for Christmas and it is Double-Knit.


Jump in, Revan. We will be sure to give you plenty of support here.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> SHHHHHHHHH! She isn't supposed to know I'm going for this one as well as the Montego. SHHHHHHHHHH!


 :wink:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

All caught up, now I can go back to work, lol.

Good news Grannypeg 

Great coaster Tricia. You have really taken to this double knitting thing  I want to try the single color cast on for the next one as I think it would be neater looking.

Definitely a starfish coming along Chris (pg 22), looking good. You have mastered the twist/untwist for single block color changes.

Welcome back Belle! So glad the second knee surgery went well and you are recovering.

Lovely color combination Sue, it's going to be very pretty when done. Nice to be able to fix the oops.

Yay Tango is back!! And sporting a really nice shawl 

Ooh, Pam, your potholder is much more complicated than mine. I would have weird floats all over, lol. Looking really nice so far.

I also look at this as k1 p1 ribbing KX.

Good to see some new and returning faces here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Am beginning to rethink my adventure to do the double knit hat. Listening to everyone's learning curve, this may be a situation to follow the pack and stay small and simple.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Am beginning to rethink my adventure to do the double knit hat. Listening to everyone's learning curve, this may be a situation to follow the pack and stay small and simple.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I write the numbers on the chart for a long stretch of one colour, but otherwise I just do a mental count and then a countdown as I work through them and so on along the row. I would find so many stitch markers too confusing and cluttering. I do think it is easy when you are spending some time on the project as it becomes rhythmic and comfortable with each row.
> 
> The hardest part for me is holding the yarn. Sometimes it does go well and the second part of the pair works just great, and then at other times I am fighting to get that second stitch straight and onto the needle.
> 
> Sue


that is exactly how I do it too... I had wondered if a marker for the color change would be helpful.. and it might once I get to where there is more movement in my pattern but for now writing down the number of stitches between is the best.. I am having a problem (small problem) keeping my yarn separated just a tad bit on my finger too.. I was wondering if I put a bandaid on my finger if it would give just enough texture to keep the yarn from moving together.. I am going to try it here in a few minutes. I should really just get dressed and off to work..LOL but whats a few stitches???? right? LOL

Karen thanks for your technique.. I am sure it will be helpful!! my brain thinks of markers as a counter.. so I would opt for different colored ones to mark different stitches.. I do like those safety pins though they look like they would work great!! and yes I do understand the temptation to get more 'stuff' so we can continue our desire to knit!

Welcome to the Party Revan!! anything you learned that you can pass on to us would be valuable.. we are a bunch of lace knitter expanding our skills ... I wouldn't be surprised if someone learns to add some lace stitches into our DK ... LOL


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, we are--enablers supreme and so many great knitters here. Aren't you glad you joined us?


But, of course! I particularly love the lace knitting - just slow.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yes! Learning new tinking skills  Getting the right twist / untwist when changing colors is the hard part for me. Ok when changing the knit color, but the purl half, well.. I watched several videos last night to see how others handle the yarn twisting (alas not successfully for me) and my DH said 'no help?' and when I started to explain why 'no help' he just talked right over me and went on about how they all said it is just knit then purl so it can't be hard. He does not knit by the way. So he had two strikes last night (interrupting and sarcasm) but I took the high road (yes, I can do that now and then, lol) and took my irritation out of the room and went back to my knitting. He is really a great husband but sometimes he is a man
> 
> I did get four rows done on my second try and have toted it to work so I can attempt some more rows during lunch.
> 
> ...


LOL yes sometimes their gender does show through  My hubby is great and supportive.. but 'oh my gosh' there are times!!!!

YAY that you got 4 rows done.. I think your on your way now! good luck getting some of this done at your lunch break.. you must get a decent amount of time for that break.. I get at most 20 mins.. with no breaks in between.. but if we ever need to get a drink or grab a snack we are allowed.. there just isn't any 'scheduled breaks..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Am beginning to rethink my adventure to do the double knit hat. Listening to everyone's learning curve, this may be a situation to follow the pack and stay small and simple.


I was thinking that also... but I like the fact that in the round the MC is always facing you.. my brain gets muddled up when I have to change what the MC is on each side .. it sure looks like everyone is doing well with it though and I'd really like some of those coasters for my new out side table we got last weekend.. So after my cowl is done I may do some of those like what Trica did


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Morning Dove Knitters! Here is the link for the parade that I just started. Please post your comments and photos as soon as you can.  You all did such beautiful work on your shawls! :thumbup: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-343703-1.html#7488215


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi, Revan, we haven't seen you in a while. 


Revan said:


> ... I want to make the Justice League scarf for Christmas and it is Double-Knit.


You must have a superhero in your family. Are you going to cast this on now?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I had to resize these photos below. You've seen the finished dishcloth in DK method.


Way to go, Karen 
I haven't managed to start my project yet & I keep changing my mind on what I want to do.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Plume ...unfortunately only in Japanese ....On my computer, the charts are all blurry...I think she scanned this in from a Japanese magazine...


Maybe. I found the charts very small but was able to zoom in to see more clearly.


> I have so many that I can see that I won't ever get to knit everything I have saved in my Ravelry library, let alone my library at home.


I can't imagine how that could happen.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, your Spring Fling looks wonderful. And your pictures are amazing also.... can't forget Tango. He looks so healthy and happy there under your Spring Fling. Yay!


Thank you, Bev 
I am very happy that Tango is back to himself, too.


> Now, that I understand it, I have to decide what to start with. Maybe a potholder.  I feel a little confident now that I understand the process better.


Glad that you figured it out, Bev.
I can't get my mind settled enough to start trying to figure it out - not until we get the swim season started.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Wow - that's gorgeous too, and so is the dog.


Thank you, Peggy


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...All of these PRETTY patterns that keep accumulating in my "WANT" list keep mysteriously increasing due to a certain Lace Party member...


Some people can be so distracting!
;-)


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Wow!! I finally caught up with the thread. I got home from the hospital about a week ago and have been reading, reading, reading since then. Of course, I've read so much, that it is all mush except that I saw a lot of really gorgeous pieces finished by many of you.
> 
> I don't think I'll join you with your exploration of double knitting. It is a very useful technique and in fact one I used to make the casing at the top of my curtain.
> 
> ...


Belle, so good to hear from you. Very happy that the meds were straightened out. 
I was wondering too how you made the casing at the top of the curtain but never asked, Now I know.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is a pretty little crocheted shawl (free pattern from Red Heart this morning) http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LC3947.pdf


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, your Spring Fling is lovely. Modelled to perfection! I think that is a lovely colour.


Thank you, Norma 
...and my model thanks you ;-)
I knit another shawl with this same yarn & the same beads but the smaller size. I really love the effect. I have this yarn in both my stashes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ....This Mac computer can take over a minute to open a page and freezes all the time. ...


I have mentioned this before but clearing the cache helps. Also, with my older Mac, I shut it down in the evening & reboot in the morning. I find that it definitely makes a difference in the speed. Even if you did it every few days, I think that it would help.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I did get four rows done on my second try....


Yay, Melanie!!!


> have toted it to work so I can attempt some more rows during lunch....


Or you could crawl under your desk from time to time & do a few stitches.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> SHHHHHHHHH! She isn't supposed to know I'm going for this one as well as the Montego. SHHHHHHHHHH!


You know that I can hear you, right?
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Tango is really modeling well under his new contract! Love this, especially with the beads!


Thank you, Elizabeth


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I'm going out of town to visit my sister and my mom for a couple of days...


Have a nice visit!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> The hardest part for me is holding the yarn. Sometimes it does go well and the second part of the pair works just great, and then at other times I am fighting to get that second stitch straight and onto the needle.
> 
> Sue


I find that when I am going along at a nice clip in a row, that those stitches seem to be too loose when I get back to them on the return. SIGH, it is slow going this double knitting, trying to ensure that I have a good tension. 
I also find that I need to hold the main color further down on the finger and the contrast color (the one that is usually getting purled) closer to my finger tip. So aside from all the readjusting in the middle of the row, then I have to drop all and completely switch positions at the start of each new row.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Elizabeth and Jane, what fun!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks, I am thinking to try the full (2-year) square.


So are you implying that it will take 2 years to do it? ;-)
I haven't done a square one yet.
Montego was my first circle.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Tango is really modeling well under his new contract! Love this, especially with the beads!


Yes, Tango is modelling very well now that he is home!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I have spent the last 5 days trying to catch up on reading all the news. There are notes at my desk at work, notes at my desk at home but I just have not had enough time to put comments together for so many of the things I want to acknowledge ---- but I just had to chime a quick minute to share this double knit link. I know we have some major cat lovers here and thought this was very nice. I know, it is a cost pattern but someone here may like it enought to purchase http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/herding-cats-double-knit-cowl


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I went to Salzburg whilst I was in college (this was in the early days after The Sound of Music), and really loved it.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, your holiday in Germany looks wonderful. When I went we spent most of the time in Austria. I did go to Salzburg and see Mozart's birthplace.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

"yarn twisting between colors"????? I had better go and watch that third PurlWorld video bevore I start a project. 

Jan, cute pattern.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. She is still not up yet. I am really hoping we will see a big improvement today.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Best wishes for Amy today (((hugs)))


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you get to try it sometime.

Sue


Grannypeg said:


> My goodness, so many patterns and so little time! The double knitting is quite intriguing. The more I read here and the more pictures I see, the more doable it seems. You ladies are very talented and also enablers. No, have to stick with the Latis shawl fornow. lol


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you get some more done. You will probably find after a while that you have the hang of it and want to keep going whilst you are on a roll.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Yes! Learning new tinking skills  Getting the right twist / untwist when changing colors is the hard part for me. Ok when changing the knit color, but the purl half, well.. I watched several videos last night to see how others handle the yarn twisting (alas not successfully for me) and my DH said 'no help?' and when I started to explain why 'no help' he just talked right over me and went on about how they all said it is just knit then purl so it can't be hard. He does not knit by the way. So he had two strikes last night (interrupting and sarcasm) but I took the high road (yes, I can do that now and then, lol) and took my irritation out of the room and went back to my knitting. He is really a great husband but sometimes he is a man
> 
> I did get four rows done on my second try and have toted it to work so I can attempt some more rows during lunch.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Enjoy your trip. Yes, the double knitting does take a lot of concentration.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Norma! I'm going out of town to visit my sister and my mom for a couple of days, leaving this afternoon, so I won't get much more done on it until I return. Requires too much concentration for me to take with.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That was my thinking back in March April. I Did the potholder, then started the cowl, hoping to maybe do the hat for this. However, the cowl was put aside and is my project for now, and, honestly I don't know if I will ever get to the hat.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Am beginning to rethink my adventure to do the double knit hat. Listening to everyone's learning curve, this may be a situation to follow the pack and stay small and simple.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Yay Tango is back!! And sporting a really nice shawl


Thank you, Melanie  
I am glad that he is posing again.


> Good to see some new and returning faces here.


I second that. 
One more pic of my model - see how awoof he looks? I mean aloof.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Which one are you doing? The square? of course my first ever mull circle, Montego is still a WIP?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> So are you implying that it will take 2 years to do it? ;-)
> I haven't done a square one yet.
> Montego was my first circle.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Or you could crawl under your desk from time to time & do a few stitches.


lol! I have been under my desk due to vertigo so maybe I could get away with it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I find that when I am going along at a nice clip in a row, that those stitches seem to be too loose when I get back to them on the return. SIGH, it is slow going this double knitting, trying to ensure that I have a good tension.
> I also find that I need to hold the main color further down on the finger and the contrast color (the one that is usually getting purled) closer to my finger tip. So aside from all the readjusting in the middle of the row, then I have to drop all and completely switch positions at the start of each new row.


You do not want to see how I am holding my fingers in an attempt at keeping tension, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> So are you implying that it will take 2 years to do it? ;-)
> I haven't done a square one yet.
> Montego was my first circle.


I did an Ashton square for a baby blanket. Thanks to RoseAlder for the suggestion and start tips. As a slow knitter I am giving myself sufficient time so that I won't feel too much pressure


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jangmb said:


> I have spent the last 5 days trying to catch up on reading all the news. There are notes at my desk at work, notes at my desk at home but I just have not had enough time to put comments together for so many of the things I want to acknowledge ---- but I just had to chime a quick minute to share this double knit link. I know we have some major cat lovers here and thought this was very nice. I know, it is a cost pattern but someone here may like it enought to purchase http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/herding-cats-double-knit-cowl


Very cute!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Have a nice visit!!


Thanks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Enjoy your trip. Yes, the double knitting does take a lot of concentration.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue. I hope Amy is much improved today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I second that.
> One more pic of my model - see how awoof he looks? I mean aloof.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Which one are you doing?


I am doing the 3/4 version - similar to the Alaska Blue, I guess. That shape sits nicely, I find


> ....of course my first ever mull circle, Montego is still a WIP?


And mine is still a blob - might be that way for a while until I can get my mind settled down a bit.
Keep your Montego next to your knitting chair - even if you do a few repeats every now & then, it ill eventually add up. So easy to pick back up I found.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> lol! I have been under my desk due to vertigo so maybe I could get away with it.


This is what I was thinking. No one would really notice; they'd just say. "Oh, there's that dizzy dame, under her desk again!" ;-)


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I second that.
> One more pic of my model - see how awoof he looks? I mean aloof.


He thinks he's quite something and He IS!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> He thinks he's quite something ...


Certainly looks like it, doesn't it? Or perhaps he just has a lot of things to ponder.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good morning all. Last night I was thinking about your double knit projects and wanted to share an idea I got (I think) from Elizabeth Zimmermann. Back in the days when I was doing cardigan style sweaters, I used a double knit in lieu of a ribbing on the bottom of the sweater and on the inside of the double knit band, I knitted in the person's name. I started doing this for my grandmother who was in a care facility -- it was hard to mistake who the sweater belonged to!!!! I also did this for several smaller children sweaters where a rib could easily be replaced with a double knit band. Viola!!! built in name tags.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Belle, I like that idea. Looks like there are many ways to incorporate double knitting into our other knitting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I second that.
> One more pic of my model - see how awoof he looks? I mean aloof.


Pretty regal, I would say.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> lol! I have been under my desk due to vertigo so maybe I could get away with it.


They would never know....did I say that?!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning all. Last night I was thinking about your double knit projects and wanted to share an idea I got (I think) from Elizabeth Zimmermann. Back in the days when I was doing cardigan style sweaters, I used a double knit in lieu of a ribbing on the bottom of the sweater and on the inside of the double knit band, I knitted in the person's name. ..... Viola!!! built in name tags.


That is a great idea, Belle!

Have a wonderful visit with your mom and sister, Pam!!!

Jan, we are just glad you are able to pop in here once in a while. Keep on knitting.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia or anyone, It was mentioned something about twisting the yarn when changing colors. What does that mean? I can find nothing about it in the PurlWorld videos. Could someone please illuminate this dark place in my brain?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Good morning all. Last night I was thinking about your double knit projects and wanted to share an idea I got (I think) from Elizabeth Zimmermann. Back in the days when I was doing cardigan style sweaters, I used a double knit in lieu of a ribbing on the bottom of the sweater and on the inside of the double knit band, I knitted in the person's name. I started doing this for my grandmother who was in a care facility -- it was hard to mistake who the sweater belonged to!!!! I also did this for several smaller children sweaters where a rib could easily be replaced with a double knit band. Viola!!! built in name tags.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I knitted in the person's name...


What a great idea, Belle!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Pretty regal, I would say.


I'll try to get a shot of his "demure pose" - he sits with his paws crossed over each other - like they used to have us do in school pictures, sitting at a desk with our paws - I mean hands - crossed over each other.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Have a wonderful visit with your mom and sister, Pam!!!


Thanks, Toni!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I'll try to get a shot of his "demure pose" - he sits with his paws crossed over each other - like they used to have us do in school pictures, sitting at a desk with our paws - I mean hands - crossed over each other.


I really would like to see his "demure pose" because there is just no way that I can imagine it!!
:lol: :lol: The "regal pose" just seems to fit him perfectly. He does show off your lovely shawls perfectly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...The "regal pose" just seems to fit him perfectly. He does show off your lovely shawls perfectly.


Thank you, Jan


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

This made me think of you, Toni.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spinners-delight-scarf


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I second that.
> One more pic of my model - see how awoof he looks? I mean aloof.


Looks like he is watching something. Something about to invade his territory. Squirrel, rabbit, cat, another dog. On alert.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> This made me think of you, Toni.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spinners-delight-scarf


Oh my gosh!!! Wouldn't that be something?! Did you notice the pattern was made with size 1 needles?!!!

My hubby was on craig's list this morning and found a couple of llamas for cheap!!! We have heard they can be mean, so he decided against them. I have also heard they can be very protective of the alpacas though, like guard animals. (I will just keep hoping.  )


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I'll try to get a shot of his "demure pose" - he sits with his paws crossed over each other - like they used to have us do in school pictures, sitting at a desk with our paws - I mean hands - crossed over each other.


That would be fun to see. 

For a moment, I considered having our black lab/German Shorthair model for me. I don't think she knows how to sit still for that long yet. She does, but I can't imagine it with a delicate shawl wrapped around her though.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia or anyone, It was mentioned something about twisting the yarn when changing colors. What does that mean? I can find nothing about it in the PurlWorld videos. Could someone please illuminate this dark place in my brain?


For me the yarn twists with the color changes. I found if I don't remove the twist between stitches it makes the stitch look a little squished. When the yarn gets too much twist I let the needles hang and pull the balls of yarn apart until the twist is out. Some people thread the yarn so one strand is over and the other under the 2nd finger but that makes my tension too tight.

Did that make things darker? Maybe I can get a picture later to show. After all a picture is worth a 1000 words. :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> This made me think of you, Toni.
> ...spinners-delight-scarf


Isn't that lovely?!
Nice colour combo, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Looks like he is watching something...


No - he does that when I take a picture: just as I am ready to click, he turns his head & stares off in space like I don't exist.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...For a moment, I considered having our black lab/German Shorthair model for me. I don't think she knows how to sit still for that long yet...


She might surprise you.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Having the two spindle tubes on the smaller posts of my metal holder I just carefully turn the work until the strands separate. Depends on if I have the strands from my spools or on the free cones.



tamarque said:


> That would send me off the edge as I usually am with the slowness of 2 of my computers. One won't even let me onto the internet anymore. Something is totally hogging the memory and I cannot get in to check it out. This Mac computer can take over a minute to open a page and freezes all the time.
> 
> There isn't high speed internet in your area? In today's level of technology, that is beyond frustration.


A flat $19.95 (a month) for my dial-up ISP cost...which hasn't gone up since I've started using MSN dial-up, compared to the high-speed cost of Comcast/Xfinity.

What would you go for on a limited budget? I have the capability on ALL of my main-boards for the high-speed connection. That's more important!



jscaplen said:


> I'll try to get a shot of his "demure pose" - he sits with his paws crossed over each other - like they used to have us do in school pictures, sitting at a desk with our paws - I mean hands - crossed over each other.


mmrrrrRowr! I'll agree to "paws"...not to demure. In spite of my "identity" with the online purrr-sonality test of a "wolf"...I've been raised with cats.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> She might surprise you.


She might. This morning there were some workmen here. She was too excited then. I will try it next time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...This morning there were some workmen here. She was too excited then. I will try it next time.


Definitely have to pick your moment.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Sharon Winsauer 
http://www.ravelry.com/stores/sharon-winsauer-designs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dazzle-of-dragonflies
I want this one...but will wait with BAITED breath: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jellico-cats

Free knitted Snowflake: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-snowflake


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I can't believe how much trouble this dk is giving me. I am now trying the hot cuppa coaster and I think I did the first row correct. So now I turned it around and I am supposed to knit the opposite color than I just did on the first side and pearl the other color. But the color I am supposed to knit is now 2nd on the needle. Do I just move it in front of the other one for each stitch all the way across? I don't remember seeing them do that in the video. Oh and did I mention my printer ran out of black ink so I have to read the chart off the computer right now!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You shouldn't be moving any stitches. It is always knit the first in the pair and purl the second. The colours can change, but never the K1 P1 in each pair.

Hope the photo below helps you understand. This is from the TPHPE pattern.

Sue


sisu said:


> I can't believe how much trouble this dk is giving me. I am now trying the hot cuppa coaster and I think I did the first row correct. So now I turned it around and I am supposed to knit the opposite color than I just did on the first side and pearl the other color. But the color I am supposed to knit is now 2nd on the needle. Do I just move it in front of the other one for each stitch all the way across? I don't remember seeing them do that in the video. Oh and did I mention my printer ran out of black ink so I have to read the chart off the computer right now!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle glad to hear that you are healing well and that you are back to doing your curtain again!

Sue, love how you cowl is coming along. Pretty, soft color combination.

Jane, you spring Fling is in all its glory outside and so very well modeled by Tango! Love the beads!

Well done Pam. Your hot pad looks super. You've certainly got this double knitting process down!

Karen, your start and pictures also look great. I don't think I could do markers though.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You shouldn't be moving any stitches. It is always knit the first in the pair and purl the second. The colours can change, but never the K1 P1 in each pair.
> 
> Hope the photo below helps you understand. This is from the TPHPE pattern.
> 
> Sue


Ok, I think I see where my thinking confused me. I see the colors will always be in the same order on the needle, but I won't always be using the same color to knit or pearl them.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I'll try to get a shot of his "demure pose" - he sits with his paws crossed over each other - like they used to have us do in school pictures, sitting at a desk with our paws - I mean hands - crossed over each other.


Looking forward to seeing the demure pose :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, that must be some workplace you have! It is great that you can visit on lp, and knit and nap under your desk


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Sharon Winsauer ...


Wow - she has some really interesting designs!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, you spring Fling is in all its glory outside and so very well modeled by Tango! Love the beads!...


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here is a pretty little crocheted shawl (free pattern from Red Heart this morning) http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LC3947.pdf


Usually not my taste, but I do find this one appealing. They use crochet thread, however, I think a nice mercerized cotton would work, too. What do you think?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Glad that you figured it out, Bev.
> I can't get my mind settled enough to start trying to figure it out - not until we get the swim season started.


That is how I feel--unsettled, too many things taking time and energy. Frustrating. Garden not finished being turned over and already I have critters destroying what was planted. Two work projects that utterly zap me. All the emotional stuff that needs resolving. How to find peaceful, quiet time to plan knitting projects. Can't believe the sweater is still not finished.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have mentioned this before but clearing the cache helps. Also, with my older Mac, I shut it down in the evening & reboot in the morning. I find that it definitely makes a difference in the speed. Even if you did it every few days, I think that it would help.


Hmm, maybe I don't know how to clear the cache. That is all the URL search links? I do shut it down, sometimes several times a day as it freezes, especially with KP>


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I have spent the last 5 days trying to catch up on reading all the news. There are notes at my desk at work, notes at my desk at home but I just have not had enough time to put comments together for so many of the things I want to acknowledge ---- but I just had to chime a quick minute to share this double knit link. I know we have some major cat lovers here and thought this was very nice. I know, it is a cost pattern but someone here may like it enought to purchase http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/herding-cats-double-knit-cowl


Love some of those cat motifs. They look familiar so wonder if the motif is available elsewhere gratis.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That was my thinking back in March April. I Did the potholder, then started the cowl, hoping to maybe do the hat for this. However, the cowl was put aside and is my project for now, and, honestly I don't know if I will ever get to the hat.
> 
> Sue


I hear a message in your post. What bothers me about the hat most is the pattern is for aran wt yarn and I don't see people wanting a double knit so thick. I do think the pattern should be studied for how the decreases are handled on the top half. I could do that now while deciding on a smaller, simpler project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oh my gosh!!! Wouldn't that be something?! Did you notice the pattern was made with size 1 needles?!!!
> 
> My hubby was on craig's list this morning and found a couple of llamas for cheap!!! We have heard they can be mean, so he decided against them. I have also heard they can be very protective of the alpacas though, like guard animals. (I will just keep hoping.  )


What I think has been said is that they don;t like being looked at straight in the eye. It will set them off. Otherwise, owners seem to love them. I would go online to see what owners have to say about them as well as general info.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Ok, I think I see where my thinking confused me. I see the colors will always be in the same order on the needle, but I won't always be using the same color to knit or pearl them.


Yes, Caryn, that is the key. On the front you have a main color and a contrast color. On the back your main color is the color that was your contrast color on the front. So do the back the same way you did the front, but with the main and contrast opposite.

And you are right there will be times when you are knitting a stitch with a different color. I hope I didn't confuse you.

Tricia, thanks for clarifying my question. I understood your response. 

Oh, my, Kaixixang, I love her patterns. Amazing. I like the look of so many of them.

Sue, thanks for the picture of the pattern. I wrote down what to do with each square.  Gonna pick out my pattern and get started. I was going to do the starfish and boat, but the pattern was so huge, so I am finding a smaller hot pad pattern. Though it would make a nice pad to go under a large hot dish. Hmmmm! Have to think about this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Sharon Winsauer
> http://www.ravelry.com/stores/sharon-winsauer-designs
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dazzle-of-dragonflies
> I want this one...but will wait with BAITED breath: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jellico-cats
> ...


Some great design detail in this designer's work. Thanx


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

This is what I am going to start tonight. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-knit-bird-dishcloth-hotpad-lessons


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Check out this advance edge for DK. I really like this.

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/muggins-magic-hang-out/topics/2374172

You have to scroll down to Advanced Edges, right under Double Knitting Lesson 2/3


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What I think has been said is that they don;t like being looked at straight in the eye....


Supposedly, dogs don't like that either, however, Tango never read that chapter in the dog-human relations handbook. He generally wins our stating contests.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> This is what I am going to start tonight. ...double-knit-bird-dishcloth-hotpad...


Nice


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Toni! I got it also but deleted the email  It looks like it would work up fine in a fingering. It is very pretty.. 

That is what I do too Jane.. I never leave my computer on.. and its up and running while I get my cup of coffee in the morning! the Uploading of pictures is another issue.. it takes forever to do that! only on KP though.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Check out this advance edge for DK. I really like this.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/muggins-magic-hang-out/topics/2374172
> 
> You have to scroll down to Advanced Edges, right under Double Knitting Lesson 2/3


Wow - bookmarked for future reference.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Check out this advance edge for DK. ...


Oh, my I can't keep track of all of this & haven't started my doc to keep track of things because there has been too much happening & there's going to be a hundred pages before I get time!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. It's funny. I had saved that pattern in my library, just because I like birds, but didn't see all the lessons attached to it. It looks a pretty good site so I have saved it now. 
Sue


eshlemania said:


> Check out this advance edge for DK. I really like this.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/muggins-magic-hang-out/topics/2374172
> 
> You have to scroll down to Advanced Edges, right under Double Knitting Lesson 2/3


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia or anyone, It was mentioned something about twisting the yarn when changing colors. What does that mean? I can find nothing about it in the PurlWorld videos. Could someone please illuminate this dark place in my brain?


I'm not positive, but I think when you are at the end of the row if you give the 2 strands a twist to hold them together instead of knitting or purling them together.. this is just another way of handling the ends.. it sounds like a nice one 

If I am wrong then someone please correct me.. I'd like to know too!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> For me the yarn twists with the color changes. I found if I don't remove the twist between stitches it makes the stitch look a little squished. When the yarn gets too much twist I let the needles hang and pull the balls of yarn apart until the twist is out. Some people thread the yarn so one strand is over and the other under the 2nd finger but that makes my tension too tight.
> 
> Did that make things darker? Maybe I can get a picture later to show. After all a picture is worth a 1000 words. :lol:


Oh you mean our working balls of yarn get twisted up! I just stick my needles into my work and then untwist them by pulling them apart like you do


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Belle it is good to see you again in the posts.. I am glad you second syrgery went so well  I meant to mention something yesterday and never made the post!! I love your idea about the name in the head band 

Karen great patterns... I saw where Toni's was in that group... size #1 needles are so tiny! I can't even imaging... I do have the snowflake saved 

Bev thanks for the link to the pattern.. it is saved and I am going to read the second link after dinner 
I know it will be very helpful


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Just finished row 7 of the little coaster and I finally got the flow of it. I hope after I put it down, that I will still remember. Thanks Sue, Bev and Tricia for your help! Bev that pattern you chose is very pretty and lots of good information to try as well!thanks for those. They are saved.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Check out this advance edge for DK. I really like this.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/muggins-magic-hang-out/topics/2374172
> 
> You have to scroll down to Advanced Edges, right under Double Knitting Lesson 2/3


Wow, thanks for that Bev. I won't be looking at that until my next Double Knit pattern since I'm already under way with mine and I don't want to confuse myself. I followed the instructions for edging found in the TPHPE pattern since the "de Mer" pattern only had a chart, which is pretty much what has been described here before.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

SF finally blocked and photographed.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!! You did a fantastic job. Enjoy wearing it and expect a lot of compliments.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> SF finally blocked and photographed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> SF finally blocked and photographed.


Very pretty, Chris! Lovely pink colour.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have noticed that if I have my stitches a lot closer to the end of my needles, maybe 1/2 inch or so, rather than the 1-1/2 inch where I would usually have them, that I am doing a much better job of "catching" and controlling(alternating) the two colours . Also the next stitch is that much closer too. Does that make sense?

Sue


britgirl said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!! You did a fantastic job. Enjoy wearing it and expect a lot of compliments.
> 
> Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> SF finally blocked and photographed.


Gorgeous, Chris!! Certainly worth waiting to see!
Stands out so nicely against your backdrop. 
All of the Spring Flings looks so different in the various colourways.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> SF finally blocked and photographed.


Very well done Chris. It turned out lovely in that color and with those beads. It looks like it is a nice size to be wrapped in!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have noticed that if I have my stitches a lot closer to the end of my needles, maybe 1/2 inch or so, rather than the 1-1/2 inch where I would usually have them, that I am doing a much better job of "catching" and controlling(alternating) the two colours . Also the next stitch is that much closer too. Does that make sense?
> 
> Sue


Absolutely. It is also one of the techniques in speed knitting--keeping the stitches very close to the tip to minimize hand movements which take time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> SF finally blocked and photographed.


Congratulations Chris on a great job well done. It looks so drapy and comfy. Impressive.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Solas Shawl by Sara Miller
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/solas-shawl

Configurations Cowl by Robyn M. Schrager
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/configurations-cowl

No Carat Diamonds are Forever by Robyn M. Schrager
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/no-carat-diamonds-are-forever

Atlantic Lace Shawl by Esther Chandler
http://makemydaycreative.com/2014/12/31/atlantic-lace-shawl/


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> SF finally blocked and photographed.


Another beauty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

1 free pattern from any of the Noro magazine issues 1-4

Code - NORO6FREE - This is a Ravelry download via the Noro site so you must be logged in to your Ravelry account.

Go to http://noromagazine.com/back-issues and click on any of the back issues. Then click the Buy PDF button and the Ravelry pattern checkout window should pop up. Enter the code and the pattern will show up in your Rav library.

Expiration - Free pattern until Dec 31, 2015

(The first issue didn't show the PDF option for me but the other 5 did.)


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Very well done Chris. It turned out lovely in that color and with those beads. It looks like it is a nice size to be wrapped in!


Thank you all for appreciating my SF shawl. I really love this shawl! 💕💞💖 So glad that I added 3 extra repeats to the medium, it seems like a perfect size. I may have to make another one some day.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> 1 free pattern from any of the Noro magazine issues 1-4
> 
> Code - NORO6FREE - This is a Ravelry download via the Noro site so you must be logged in to your Ravelry account.
> 
> ...


Free until the end of the year? I'm not gonna wait that long, but if there's 6 issues to look through, it may take a week to decide.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just finished row 7 of the little coaster and I finally got the flow of it. I hope after I put it down, that I will still remember. Thanks Sue, Bev and Tricia for your help! Bev that pattern you chose is very pretty and lots of good information to try as well!thanks for those. They are saved.


YAY it is great once it clicks in ... I know that fear too.. I have to go back in and do some knitting after it has sat over night! I am sure you will do just fine.. you have done 7 rows that really good..

Bev that web page you shared is great!! all the different ways to make the edges beautiful is wonderful. The cast on looks very complicated but I am sure well worth learning.. (of course I read ahead ) So much useful information that is really useful


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris that is beautiful!!! I love the color! and how nice this turned out.. Love the beading too


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Just incase anyone wants to know, our last lace party just got split by admin.

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Lace Party with TLL, May 31, 2015, Shepherd's Harvest Sheep and Wool Festival and Morning Dove KAL" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-340729-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-343757-1.html


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, love your Spring Fling. Lovely color and beading.  

Great links, Jane. Gonna take some time with that Noro thingy.

Started my hot pad tonight. It is going well. Had to frog once because I counted my slip knot and then took it out.  Hopefully tomorrow I will have a progress picture.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What I think has been said is that they don;t like being looked at straight in the eye. It will set them off. Otherwise, owners seem to love them. I would go online to see what owners have to say about them as well as general info.


That sure makes sense to me. Timid cats feel threatened if you look them straight in the eye also. We might have to think about this some more. They produce about half the amount of fleece even though they are twice the size of an alpaca. It is nice fleece though.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

*Bev,* what helped me with the double knitting was that I realized that I needed to *knit the knit stitch* and *purl the purl stitch*. Then keeping track of the colors on the chart were not such a big deal. I hope this helps.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous, Chris!! Certainly worth waiting to see!
> Stands out so nicely against your backdrop.


Absolutely!!! WOW!! Great job, Chris!!!



jscaplen said:


> All of the Spring Flings looks so different in the various colourways.


Each one is very special! This pattern is definitely on my "to do" list.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, Chris!!! That is Awesome. Your beads look great, the color is so inviting, and your stitching looks perfect on my monitor!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Belle glad to hear that you are healing well and that you are back to doing your curtain again!
> 
> Sue, love how you cowl is coming along. Pretty, soft color combination.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Caryn!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Free until the end of the year? I'm not gonna wait that long..


No - I was afraid that I would forget.


> if there's 6 issues to look through, it may take a week to decide.


A big part of the patterns is inherent in the yarn, I think. I found most of them are easy to discard from my list.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> SF finally blocked and photographed.


Oh, that's so beautiful, Chris! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, thank you for the bird patterns and the accompanying lessons. I have six rows of the butterfly potholder done but I do like what is shown. I am finding the process counterintuitive so I have to concentrate really hard!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, thank you for the bird patterns and the accompanying lessons. I have six rows of the butterfly potholder done but I do like what is shown. I am finding the process counterintuitive so I have to concentrate really hard!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, your Spring Fling is so lovely. I love the colour and the knitting is perfect! If pink so my colour I would be bidding for it!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the patterns, Jane. The Sola's looks just what I have been looking for. A friend wants a shawl and that is just her style :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Prayers that all turns out well for Amy.
> 
> Some great progress today on double knitting. I wanted a simple project for my first one so I am making a Hot Cuppa coaster.
> 
> ...


Looking great Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is so cute. Bless!


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Well done Nanna! Thanks for sharing Jackson enjoying his new blanket!


Thank you Caryn, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Grannypeg said:


> I have been absent for weeks with an ill husband,
> who is now healing quite nicely. I am still back
> on the Latis Shawl. Marking my spot.
> 
> Peggy


Hi Peggy, I'm glad your hubby is getting better. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, thanks for sharing the pic of Jackson with his blanket.
> 
> Sue


You're welcome Sue. I hope the news for Amy will be good. Two weeks is a long time to wait. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Finished. There are a few mistakes and it isn't even tension but for a first attempt it will work. I can see where smaller needles to make a tighter fabric would be better. Now to uncross my eyes and watch for charts to use.Need to experiment with the co/bo; don't like this.
> 
> Has anyone tried the co with one color and the number of stitches for one side? The the 2nd row is knit front and back, knitting main color in front, contract in back. Then the bo is 2 stitches at a time.


It looks great Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sounds marvellous
> Even if you aren't doing the DK, we would love to see your WIP.


Same from me 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Some photos taken after the rain.


Beautiful Bev, I love seeing raindrops on plants. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> A couple more pics from trip to Germany in 2008.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful photos Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Wow!! I finally caught up with the thread. I got home from the hospital about a week ago and have been reading, reading, reading since then. Of course, I've read so much, that it is all mush except that I saw a lot of really gorgeous pieces finished by many of you.
> 
> I'm doing remarkably well. Have had to make some adjustments, but mostly things are progressing. I started driving last Saturday so now I'm able to go to town for therapy and visit my Mom. Its true that every little thing exhausts me, but I don't have to set any records. The best news for me, is that his time, after some exhaustive discussions about pain meds, the doctors did a much better job on their "cocktails" and I was able to stop pain meds altogether after 4 days and my head has been clear enough to knit on the curtain since the day I got home. Last time, it took over 2 weeks before I was able to do that.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Belle, I'm glad you are doing well. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Meeting was fine, thanks, - still a lot of work before we can get the team in the pool.


That's great Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I am making progress....slowly. I am just past a quarter of the way, but really want to get it finished. It languished for a couple of months, but now I am into it again.
> 
> Sue


It's looking gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I've got it!!! An empty square is the main color-so you knit main and purl contrast color. The contrast squares-the dark ones, you knit the contrast and purl the main. This pertains to the color of the yarn you are throwing, not what is on your needle. So sometimes you have one color on your needle and another color that you are throwing. And the next stitch you might be throwing the same color that is on your needle.


I may have to read this several times Bev, I think I'm too tired to take it all in. Jackson is so sick, we have all been up all night with him and it seems like the poor little darling has had about 47,000 showers (just some stupid number I always say for when I'm referring to lots). I did mess about with double knitting, just to try it, I'm not sure my head will compute when trying to do charts. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Some pics of my Spring Fling...


Beautiful Jane and Tango is so gorgeous, I love that face of his. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It's really lovely, Sue. You're making good progress.
> 
> I'm almost halfway through my potholder chart. Here's a couple of progress photos.


Gorgeous Pam, I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Yes, I am.


Jane while you are busy watching Elizabeth and Toni, I can sneak out the door with it!!!💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> A big part of the patterns is inherent in the yarn, I think. I found most of them are easy to discard from my list.


That is true. I have looked through all last night and think there are 2 or 3 that I might like. Problem is I now have to look back through them tonight.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, you have a good start on the double knitting. As far as the charting, just go back to it a few times, it will click.

So sorry to hear the Jackson is sick. 47,000 showers. . . That will be one of Jackson's favorite numbers, because he heard you say it. My mother always used the number 42. How many potatoes should I peel for supper, Mother? "42" It is a number my DH and I tease with all the time now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I may have to read this several times Bev, I think I'm too tired to take it all in. Jackson is so sick, we have all been up all night with him and it seems like the poor little darling has had about 47,000 showers (just some stupid number I always say for when I'm referring to lots). I did mess about with double knitting, just to try it, I'm not sure my head will compute when trying to do charts. 💞


If this is what your very tired, stressed head produces, I can only imagine what perfection will come when you are in better shape. This beginning is looking excellent.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...The Sola's looks just what I have been looking for. A friend wants a shawl and that is just her style :thumbup:


I am glad for you - & your friend.  
I love that border going all the way around.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Jackson is so sick...


Oh, no - poor darling! I am sure that he will get over it soon. He is such a healthy looking child.


> I did mess about with double knitting, just to try it...


Looks like you have it figured out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Jane and Tango is so gorgeous, I love that face of his. 💞


Thank you, Ros 
Me, too. It is so expressive.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jane while you are busy watching Elizabeth and Toni, I can sneak out the door with it!!!💞


I think that you are all ganging up on me! But no problem: it is a price that I would gladly pay for all of your company.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...My mother always used the number 42...


Oh, but her special number has very significant meaning!
It is the Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, Jane, but she came up with that number over 60 years ago. Was that before it gained it's significant meaning? I don't know. I learned about the Answer to the Ultimate Question way after I grew up. 

Yes, it is a minimal price to pay for the company of these dear LP ladies.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> *Bev,* what helped me with the double knitting was that I realized that I needed to *knit the knit stitch* and *purl the purl stitch*. Then keeping track of the colors on the chart were not such a big deal. I hope this helps.


Yes!! That is what finally made sense to me too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> YAY it is great once it clicks in ... I know that fear too.. I have to go back in and do some knitting after it has sat over night! I am sure you will do just fine.. you have done 7 rows that really good..


Thanks for the encouragement Ronie! I will see how it goes when I get back to it later today.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

As another day starts, I hope that everyone's projects are progressing. Mine is progressing slowly. I was looking at yarn and seeing the ball sizes getting smaller. Hopefully I will have enough yarn. I am just over 1/3 of the way through it now. I just weighed it, and think I will have enough. If not, I think I will just adapt the last few rows and stop at that point. All the more reason for me to work on it and get towards the end. If I am lucky I will finish within these two weeks.

Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> I may have to read this several times Bev, I think I'm too tired to take it all in. Jackson is so sick, we have all been up all night with him and it seems like the poor little darling has had about 47,000 showers (just some stupid number I always say for when I'm referring to lots). I did mess about with double knitting, just to try it, I'm not sure my head will compute when trying to do charts. 💞


Sorry to hear that Jackson is so sick. Hope his fever has gone down some and he will feel better soon.
Your dk is looking just fine. I'm sure you will do just fine with the pattern part once you get the time to figure it out!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> As another day starts, I hope that everyone's projects are progressing. Mine is progressing slowly. I was looking at yarn and seeing the ball sizes getting smaller. Hopefully I will have enough yarn. I am just over 1/3 of the way through it now. I just weighed it, and think I will have enough. If not, I think I will just adapt the last few rows and stop at that point. All the more reason for me to work on it and get towards the end. If I am lucky I will finish within these two weeks.
> 
> Sue


Looks great. Slow, but steady


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros I hope Jackson recovers reply quickly. It is difficult to see them so ill.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, sorry that Jackson is sick. I hope he will be feeling better soon. It is hard when a little one is sick. You really feel for them. All you can do is love them and hug them.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your cowl looks magnificent. I appreciate all the work now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Ros* here's hoping Jackson recovers quickly, it must be so hard when the little fellow is so ill.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

RosD said:


> I may have to read this several times Bev, I think I'm too tired to take it all in. Jackson is so sick, we have all been up all night with him and it seems like the poor little darling has had about 47,000 showers (just some stupid number I always say for when I'm referring to lots). I did mess about with double knitting, just to try it, I'm not sure my head will compute when trying to do charts. 💞


Aww, poor Jackson. I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> SHHHHHHHHH! She isn't supposed to know I'm going for this one as well as the Montego. SHHHHHHHHHH!


I think you've been found out!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, do enjoy your trip! I do understand about the concentration :thumbup: :thumbdown:


I hope you have a great time Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Hi Morning Dove Knitters! Here is the link for the parade that I just started. Please post your comments and photos as soon as you can.  You all did such beautiful work on your shawls! :thumbup: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-343703-1.html#7488215


Thanks Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Some people can be so distracting!
> ;-)


I have no idea who they are talking about Jane!!! 😉😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I second that.
> One more pic of my model - see how awoof he looks? I mean aloof.


I would say very regal. Tango is definitely King of the Castle!!! 👑🏰🐾🐾💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I did an Ashton square for a baby blanket. Thanks to RoseAlder for the suggestion and start tips. As a slow knitter I am giving myself sufficient time so that I won't feel too much pressure


Melanie it was amazing, I love your square Ashton. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning all. Last night I was thinking about your double knit projects and wanted to share an idea I got (I think) from Elizabeth Zimmermann. Back in the days when I was doing cardigan style sweaters, I used a double knit in lieu of a ribbing on the bottom of the sweater and on the inside of the double knit band, I knitted in the person's name. I started doing this for my grandmother who was in a care facility -- it was hard to mistake who the sweater belonged to!!!! I also did this for several smaller children sweaters where a rib could easily be replaced with a double knit band. Viola!!! built in name tags.


That is a brilliant idea Belle, I love it. 💞


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Check out this advance edge for DK. I really like this.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/muggins-magic-hang-out/topics/2374172
> 
> You have to scroll down to Advanced Edges, right under Double Knitting Lesson 2/3


There are many more lessons, etc. here...

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/muggins-magic-hang-out/2359885/1-25


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Yes!! That is what finally made sense to me too.


Very cool. I had not realized that, but you are right, Toni. So many different ways to connect with our brains.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am glad for you - & your friend.
> I love that border going all the way around.


Love that one, too


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I may have to read this several times Bev, I think I'm too tired to take it all in. Jackson is so sick, we have all been up all night with him and it seems like the poor little darling has had about 47,000 showers (just some stupid number I always say for when I'm referring to lots). I did mess about with double knitting, just to try it, I'm not sure my head will compute when trying to do charts. 💞


So sorry about little Jackson being so sick. Very worrisome for all of you. I hope he gets better soon. Good start on your practice double knitting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous Pam, I love it. 💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> As another day starts, I hope that everyone's projects are progressing. Mine is progressing slowly. I was looking at yarn and seeing the ball sizes getting smaller. Hopefully I will have enough yarn. I am just over 1/3 of the way through it now. I just weighed it, and think I will have enough. If not, I think I will just adapt the last few rows and stop at that point. All the more reason for me to work on it and get towards the end. If I am lucky I will finish within these two weeks.
> 
> Sue


That's looking really good, Sue!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> This is what I am going to start tonight.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-knit-bird-dishcloth-hotpad-lessons


I love it Bev. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I hope you have a great time Pam. 💞


Thank you, Ros.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Just finished row 7 of the little coaster and I finally got the flow of it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Check out this advance edge for DK. I really like this.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/muggins-magic-hang-out/topics/2374172
> 
> You have to scroll down to Advanced Edges, right under Double Knitting Lesson 2/3


Thanks, lots of good info there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Have to run--another day running around in the heat. Need a new battery for my truck --got stuck twice yesterday. A mechanic quoted me $178 to change it out and I thought he was nuts. Priced out batteries in 3 places and they are about $130 for my truck. So with the truck totally full of debris it sits in my driveway hoping it will start today and get me to the dump and an auto parts store. Other wise will be able to get the fool thing and lug it home and change it out. Its like every time I have some money coming in from a job the vehicles seem to know and something goes wrong. Does anyone have that happen to them?

Everyone--have a great day. Lots of knitting, visiting, relaxing and healing.
Will get back later on


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> SF finally blocked and photographed.


Beautiful Chris! Just love how everyone has a slightly different version of this same shawl. The beads are a nice addition.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> SF finally blocked and photographed.


It's beautiful Chris. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> . My mother always used the number 42. How many potatoes should I peel for supper, Mother? "42" It is a number my DH and I tease with all the time now.


42 is the meaning of life and everything


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, but her special number has very significant meaning!
> It is the Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything!!


lol! I just replied with the same answer but had not scrolled down far enough to see you beat me to it


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope Jackson is better soon Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Just incase anyone wants to know, our last lace party just got split by admin.
> 
> This is an automated notice.
> 
> ...


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, you have a good start on the double knitting. As far as the charting, just go back to it a few times, it will click.
> 
> So sorry to hear the Jackson is sick. 47,000 showers. . . That will be one of Jackson's favorite numbers, because he heard you say it. My mother always used the number 42. How many potatoes should I peel for supper, Mother? "42" It is a number my DH and I tease with all the time now.


Thank you Bev, if I get a chance I will try again tomorrow. Poor little Jackson was in so much pain and really sick, then Carmen got sick in the early hours of this morning and now Jackson's Dad is sick too. I'm hoping I don't get sick as well. I like 42, maybe I should change my number, it still represents a lot of showers etc. 💞
Jackson and Carmen have improved thank goodness!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> If this is what your very tired, stressed head produces, I can only imagine what perfection will come when you are in better shape. This beginning is looking excellent.


Thank you Tanya, I'm hoping to get my head around the charts either Thursday or Friday. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Jane while you are busy watching Elizabeth and Toni, I can sneak out the door with it!!!💞


Now quick wrap it up nice and pretty and send it off to me


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> As another day starts, I hope that everyone's projects are progressing. Mine is progressing slowly. I was looking at yarn and seeing the ball sizes getting smaller. Hopefully I will have enough yarn. I am just over 1/3 of the way through it now. I just weighed it, and think I will have enough. If not, I think I will just adapt the last few rows and stop at that point. All the more reason for me to work on it and get towards the end. If I am lucky I will finish within these two weeks.
> 
> Sue


Sue that is really nice!!! the pattern says 191 yds.. I wonder if that is total? or for each color.. mine are 231yds each.. and I was worried about the same thing :shock: :shock: 
I love how this is turning out though!! and yours in the blue and white look great!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, no - poor darling! I am sure that he will get over it soon. He is such a healthy looking child.


It was so dreadful Jane, if I could have swapped places with him I would have. He has improved quite a bit today. He sat on my knee for hours this morning just snuggling. He's also eaten a little bit of food today. I'm hoping he is a whole lot better tomorrow. 💞 I've had enough kisses, cuddles and smiles from the little man to share them with everyone here. 💞



jscaplen said:


> Looks like you have it figured out.


The first little bit, the charts I'm hoping I figure that out, I'm just a bit too tired to even try at the moment, but hopefully will get the hang of it soon.💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> 42 is the meaning of life and everything


somewhere I have missed this!! I have never heard this saying before... I will have to look it up!!! See Bev you Mom was a visionary


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros
> Me, too. It is so expressive.


You're welcome Jane, Tango's face is very expressive. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros you DK is looking really nice and neat!! I am sure once the little man is feeling better you can concentrate on your chart  he is more important right now...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I think that you are all ganging up on me! But no problem: it is a price that I would gladly pay for all of your company.


No Jane, we would never gang up on you!!! We would love to keep you company!!! 💞 Free of charge!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> As another day starts, I hope that everyone's projects are progressing. Mine is progressing slowly. I was looking at yarn and seeing the ball sizes getting smaller. Hopefully I will have enough yarn. I am just over 1/3 of the way through it now. I just weighed it, and think I will have enough. If not, I think I will just adapt the last few rows and stop at that point. All the more reason for me to work on it and get towards the end. If I am lucky I will finish within these two weeks.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue, I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Sorry to hear that Jackson is so sick. Hope his fever has gone down some and he will feel better soon.
> Your dk is looking just fine. I'm sure you will do just fine with the pattern part once you get the time to figure it out!


Thank you Caryn, he's asleep now. I hope he has a peaceful night. 💞
I hope I figure out the DK. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning everyone... I just have one more early day then I'll have the time to weave in the ends on my MD hmm I wonder if I could do that on the bridge...LOL and to do some more on my DK... 

I felt pretty smart last night.. I got all nice and comfortable... cat at my side.. knitting in hand and realized I was going to try the band aid idea.. well I wasn't getting up and I saw some tape on my table.. I pulled out enough to go around my finger and rolled it so that it had depth to it!! and it worked wonderfully.... it kept the two strands separated on my finger so that I was able to knit much quicker with much more even tension!! YAY!!!! Sue I see you are using the finger guide.. it must be working better for you now.. you are really moving along with your work.. I did 1.5 rows last night because I was getting a late start.. I hope to get even more done tonight.. you are able to see a bit of the leaf showing and tonight I start the tip of another leaf.. then I can take some pictures..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros I hope Jackson recovers reply quickly. It is difficult to see them so ill.


Thank you Norma, the little darling is feeling better. I hate seeing them so sick. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, sorry that Jackson is sick. I hope he will be feeling better soon. It is hard when a little one is sick. You really feel for them. All you can do is love them and hug them.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, he is feeling better after a horrible night. Plenty of love and he was so cuddly, he sat on my knees for hours today. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for showing us the other lessons that Muggins has DFL!! I tried to subscribe to her blog but it looks like its encrypted.. maybe when I have more time.. she looks like a fun person to follow


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Ros* here's hoping Jackson recovers quickly, it must be so hard when the little fellow is so ill.


Thank you Julie, it was a really difficult night, it's so hard to see him so sick. I hope all is well with him tomorrow. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Grannypeg said:


> Aww, poor Jackson. I hope he recovers quickly.


Thank you Peggy, I hope so too!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> So sorry about little Jackson being so sick. Very worrisome for all of you. I hope he gets better soon. Good start on your practice double knitting.


Thank you Pam. It's so hard seeing a little one so sick, I'm hoping he's fully recovered in the morning and gets his appetite back. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Hope Jackson is better soon Ros.


Thank you Melanie, me too!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Now quick wrap it up nice and pretty and send it off to me


Oh dear now Jane will be convinced we are ganging up on her. Jane you can see we totally love your beautiful work!!! 💞💞💞💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros you DK is looking really nice and neat!! I am sure once the little man is feeling better you can concentrate on your chart  he is more important right now...


Thank you Ronie, I am concentrating on the little man at the moment. I did manage to finish his blanket and a blue beanie while he was asleep. The chart can definitely wait. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for showing us the other lessons that Muggins has DFL!! I tried to subscribe to her blog but it looks like its encrypted.. maybe when I have more time.. she looks like a fun person to follow


I tried to subscribe, too, and had the same problem. Hmmmm.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam. It's so hard seeing a little one so sick, I'm hoping he's fully recovered in the morning and gets his appetite back. 💞


I hope so, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Oh dear now Jane will be convinced we are ganging up on her. Jane you can see we totally love your beautiful work!!! 💞💞💞💞


Yes, we do!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> somewhere I have missed this!! I have never heard this saying before... I will have to look it up!!! See Bev you Mom was a visionary


Douglas Adam's books - Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy series.

For those who read them, I have a tee shirt that says 'mostly harmless'


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, we do!!!


Some of are trying to steal it, lol!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Douglas Adam's books - Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy series.
> 
> For those who read them, I have a tee shirt that says 'mostly harmless'


I was going to ask the same question but I see now that you have answered Mel. I have never read those books. Didn't they make a movie too?

Ros, glad to hear the Jackson is feeling a bit better today. He is just too precious to be sick.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, Jane, but she came up with that number over 60 years ago. Was that before it gained it's significant meaning?


Well, now Bev, think about it. It was obviously _*always*_ significant - it _*is*_ the Ultimate Answer after all. Your mother was just aware of it before us. Douglas Adams might not have made it widely known until 1978, but there were obviously the more omniscient, like your mother, who were in the know.
;-)


> Yes, it is a minimal price to pay for the company of these dear LP ladies.


Most definitely


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...All the more reason for me to work on it and get towards the end.


Yes, because we all know that the faster you knit, the more likely you will get to the end of your pattern before you get to the end of the yarn. I think that there have been studies on this. ;-)
This is looking fantastic, Sue. I love those colours & the stitching looks perfect - as usual.


> If I am lucky I will finish within these two weeks.


At the rate that you are going, I am sure that you will. You already have the hard part done.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I would say very regal. Tango is definitely King of the Castle!!!


He also likes to sit on top of snowbanks - so I am thinking that dogs must play that game, too. ;-)
How's Jackson today?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...  Its like every time I have some money coming in from a job the vehicles seem to know and something goes wrong. Does anyone have that happen to them?...


It is a corollary of Murphy's (or Sod's) Law.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> lol! I just replied with the same answer...


It just goes to show you how wise we are. 
We have the answer - now what was the question?

ETA: Notice - we are now on page 42!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Jackson and Carmen have improved thank goodness!!! 💞


Good to hear


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Now quick wrap it up nice and pretty and send it off to me


This could become like the _ Sisterhood of the Travelling Pants_ .


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> I was going to ask the same question but I see now that you have answered Mel. I have never read those books. Didn't they make a movie too?
> 
> Ros, glad to hear the Jackson is feeling a bit better today. He is just too precious to be sick.


Thank you Chris, I think he is a precious little darling. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> somewhere I have missed this!! I have never heard this saying before... I will have to look it up!!!


It's from the _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ by Douglas Adams - a trilogy in 5 parts. That should give you fair warning in case you decide to read it.  Now I want to read it again!


> See Bev you Mom was a visionary


My point exactly!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> He also likes to sit on top of snowbanks - so I am thinking that dogs must play that game, too. ;-)
> How's Jackson today?


Tango is just too adorable and deserves to be King of the castle. 💞

It's almost midnight here and Jackson woke up about half an hour ago for a quick nappy change and straight back to sleep, so I think he has recovered. 💞 The night before was a completely different story. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jane you can see we totally love your beautiful work!!!


Thank you, Ros 
We are a mutual admiration society on LP.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, we do!!!


Thanks, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Didn't they make a movie too?...


Yes - I enjoyed it although some parts dragged a bit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... Jackson woke up about half an hour ago for a quick nappy change and straight back to sleep, so I think he has recovered...


Oh - yes - looking much better!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope so, too!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Good to hear


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Tango is just too adorable and deserves to be King if the castle. 💞
> 
> It's almost midnight here and Jackson woke up about half an hour ago for a quick nappy change and straight back to sleep, so I think he has recovered. 💞 The night before was a completely different story. 💞


Good to hear. What great photos!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> This could become like the _ Sisterhood of the Travelling Pants_ .


😉😉😉💐😍💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros
> We are a mutual admiration society on LP.


You're welcome Jane and yes we are!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - yes - looking much better!


Thanks Jane, I think so too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - yes - looking much better!


Thanks Jane, I think so too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Good to hear. What great photos!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane, I think so too. 💞


Oops double post. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Had never heard that before either. Not sure I want to read such a long book.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> My point exactly!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane said:


> Well, now Bev, think about it. It was obviously always significant - it is the Ultimate Answer after all. Your mother was just aware of it before us. Douglas Adams might not have made it widely known until 1978, but there were obviously the more omniscient, like your mother, who were in the know.


Love this, Jane.  She was in the know.  I was introduced to these books by my DS. I forgot the 42 angle. 



Jane said:


> ETA: Notice - we are now on page 42!!!


YES!!!

Sisterhood of the Traveling Shawl. 

Ros, so glad the Jackson is doing better.

Planning on drinking a bit of coffee and doing some DK for a bit on my lunch break.  This might be ALMOST as addicting as lace. ALMOST, NOT QUITE!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

RosD said:


> Tango is just too adorable and deserves to be King of the castle. 💞
> 
> It's almost midnight here and Jackson woke up about half an hour ago for a quick nappy change and straight back to sleep, so I think he has recovered. 💞 The night before was a completely different story. 💞


He looks well enough to play a bit so he must be better.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I am so glad Jackson is feeling better. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is a corollary of Murphy's (or Sod's) Law.


I have often told people, particularly new customers on a new job that if they can understand/accept Murphy's Law and that in Construction it can't wait to operate in triplicate and still stay calm and sane, then the job will go ahead and get done with all of us still feeling good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Tango is just too adorable and deserves to be King of the castle. 💞
> 
> It's almost midnight here and Jackson woke up about half an hour ago for a quick nappy change and straight back to sleep, so I think he has recovered. 💞 The night before was a completely different story. 💞


So glad Jackson is doing much better. Just think that these childhood fevers are a very good thing: they are a critical part of how human beings build their immunity.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Another piece of my cultural deprivation: No '42' in my life and never read the Doug Adams books. But I do know the Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants thanx to my foster grand daughter and the film made on the book.

Thanx for the tip about bandaids/rubber bands/whatever on the finger to separate the yarn strands. Will have to try it and see how it works. Are there any photos of such a process being used?

Stopped by for a quick lunch--great salad. Customer contributed some nasturtium flowers and snow peas. Nature gave some dandelions, callaloo and ramps and the rest was just regular goodies. Big Yum. I gave my customer a large bucket of Chinese Mustard Greens with its very own spittle bugs. Now off to get new truck battery and hopefully to the dump, to the dump, to the dump, dump, dump. Some knitting later if I am lucky.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Sisterhood of the Traveling Shawl.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev, I'm glad he is doing better too. !!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Grannypeg said:


> He looks well enough to play a bit so he must be better.


Thank you Peggy, I think so too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I am so glad Jackson is feeling better. :thumbup:


Thanks Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> So glad Jackson is doing much better. Just think that these childhood fevers are a very good thing: they are a critical part of how human beings build their immunity.


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I said that I'd do one more row on MD & send a pic - well I only did a part of the row because I am sure that I m going to rip it out & didn't want to waste any more time on it. I mentioned that I wasn't fussy about how the yarn is looking but my main reason now is that I don't think the beads are where I want them. So I now seek advice.

Beads are hard to see in the pic & there really isn't enough fabric to see how it is knitting up. However, I put the beads in the base of the reverse STST line (1st stitch in the rep) as well as the base of the central twisted stitch which culminates in the double decrease stitch - which will amount to a stitch placed on that DDC stitch. (Makes sense in my head, anyway.)

I am thinking now that I should have placed a bead before knitting the first ssk & K2tog - to give more weight to the border. Not sure if I would continue to place one there in subsequent reps but at least on the border. I am thinking that when it is blocked out those two stitches with the central stitch comprise the scallop??
I am using a matte pearlescent greenish-bluish bead but I also have basically the same bead with a shiny finish. I was going with more subtle but now I am thinking with so few beads, shiny might be better.

Also, I CO with a larger needle - wondering if it is too loose.

I am also considering switching my yarn to a fingering weight but I would use a larger needle than suggested.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Well it's 3.13am here and I'm sick now. So I've put some more wood on the fire and a blanket wrapped around me to keep me warm and waiting until I settle down again, then hopefully back to sleep for a while. &#128158;


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros. so sorry to hear that you are sick now. Hopefully you will be feeling better soon.

Sue


RosD said:


> Well it's 3.13am here and I'm sick now. So I've put some more wood on the fire and a blanket wrapped around me to keep me warm and waiting until I settle down again, then hopefully back to sleep for a while. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros. so sorry to hear that you are sick now. Hopefully you will be feeling better soon.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, I think I've settled down a little and the fire is going well so I've warmed up a bit. I'm going to try to get back to sleep now. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Well it's 3.13am here and I'm sick now. ...


Oh, Ros - I hope you get better soon. Jackson rebounded quickly so that is a good sign.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jane while you are busy watching Elizabeth and Toni, I can sneak out the door with it!!!💞


Sounds like a plan, Ros. 

It looks like you have a good start on the double knitting.

I sure hope Jackson starts feeling better soon and you can all get some rest. :?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue, your cowl is looking great! 

It would be such a friendly type of gang up on Jane. We would have a very nice time together. 

I am glad to hear that Jackson and Carmen are feeling better now.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It just goes to show you how wise we are.
> We have the answer - now what was the question?
> 
> ETA: Notice - we are now on page 42!!!


Funny!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> We are a mutual admiration society on LP.


Quite!

Ros, thank you for sharing the healthy photos of Jackson.  He looks like he is doing so much better.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I said that I'd do one more row on MD & send a pic - well I only did a part of the row because I am sure that I m going to rip it out & didn't want to waste any more time on it. I mentioned that I wasn't fussy about how the yarn is looking but my main reason now is that I don't think the beads are where I want them. So I now seek advice.


Thank you, Jane, for the peek at your MD. It will be very pretty no matter which yarn you use.



> Beads are hard to see in the pic & there really isn't enough fabric to see how it is knitting up. However, I put the beads in the base of the reverse STST line (1st stitch in the rep) as well as the base of the central twisted stitch which culminates in the double decrease stitch - which will amount to a stitch placed on that DDC stitch. (Makes sense in my head, anyway.)
> 
> I am thinking now that I should have placed a bead before knitting the first ssk & K2tog - to give more weight to the border. Not sure if I would continue to place one there in subsequent reps but at least on the border. I am thinking that when it is blocked out those two stitches with the central stitch comprise the scallop??
> I am using a matte pearlescent greenish-bluish bead but I also have basically the same bead with a shiny finish. I was going with more subtle but now I am thinking with so few beads, shiny might be better.


I keep looking at mine and wondering where to place beads and get stuck. :? But I like your thoughts on the placement - they are where I was/am leaning towards also. When the fabric is blocked, it really opens up a LOT. The beads will show much more then.



> Also, I CO with a larger needle - wondering if it is too loose.


Your cast on looks great. It will give lots of stretch to the arc of the crescent. :thumbup:



> I am also considering switching my yarn to a fingering weight but I would use a larger needle than suggested.


Whatever you lil' heart desires. It will be beautiful!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tanya, it sounds like your truck is cooperating with you enough that you can get your jobs done.  Yes, it does seem like that is the timing of catastrophes sometimes. :? At least the money is there to cover them. 

Take care, Ros. It sounds like it is your turn to snuggle in.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, that yarn is lovely and will look wonderful with the beads :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I am so sorry you are sick, too. I hope you manage to sleep and then feel better.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It just goes to show you how wise we are.
> We have the answer - now what was the question?
> 
> ETA: Notice - we are now on page 42!!!


The universe is a wondrous thing


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Beads are hard to see in the pic & there really isn't enough fabric to see how it is knitting up. However, I put the beads in the base of the reverse STST line (1st stitch in the rep) as well as the base of the central twisted stitch which culminates in the double decrease stitch - which will amount to a stitch placed on that DDC stitch. (Makes sense in my head, anyway.)


I was going to make some comment about my head imploding but I do understand what you are saying. I don't have the pattern in front of me but do remember the central twisted stitch points upward and could be a nice place for a column of beads. I'll have to check when I get home where might be a good place along the edge. But you always have a good sense of proper bead placement so whatever you decide will come out nice. My version is on (most likely) sport weight on US 3 needles.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, your yarns and beads look great. I trust your judgement.  I know that's whimping out, but you do such a good job.

Ros, stay warm and get some sleep if possible. Tell Jackson in the morning that you need some extra hugs and snuggles. I bet he will understand.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Now quick wrap it up nice and pretty and send it off to me





jscaplen said:


> This could become like the Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants.


Don't you mean "Sisterhood of the Traveling Shawl"? Had to borrow from eshlemania.

I'm an eager recipient next. If we keep it traveling she won't know who to pick on. Yes, I have a LOOONG mischievous streak!

If I weren't working hard on this baby blanket (and the darling arrived about a week or two ago!) I'd keep the shawl longer. Who wants it next for the next leg?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Progress report. I had a few errors to fix which were several rows down so I attempted to ladder down instead of tinking. Although I am getting better at tinking double knitting, lol. While not perfect I am going to keep the repairs as is. My tension is getting better but is still all over the place. I have one row on the back that I worked the looseness to the side and will take up the excess when I work the crochet chain border. For once my long fingers are an asset with the way I am holding both yarns. I am using black and (science) blue cotton dish yarns on US 5 needles. This is up to row 17.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a pattern free until Friday 19 June at 8 am, with the coupon code "skeincocaine"

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aglow-2

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...I'm an eager recipient next. If we keep it traveling she won't know who to pick on. Yes, I have a LOOONG mischievous streak!...


I would call it devious!
;-)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie,
That is looking good. It's good that you are figuring how to fix some mistakes.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Progress report. I had a few errors to fix which were several rows down so I attempted to ladder down instead of tinking. Although I am getting better at tinking double knitting, lol. While not perfect I am going to keep the repairs as is. My tension is getting better but is still all over the place. I have one row on the back that I worked the looseness to the side and will take up the excess when I work the crochet chain border. For once my long fingers are an asset with the way I am holding both yarns. I am using black and (science) blue cotton dish yarns on US 5 needles. This is up to row 17.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Progress report. ...


Looking good!
I am knitting a shawl in much the same colour blue & continue to think how nice it looks against my black pants. There you are knitting those colours together.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Xiaxixang}Yes said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Send it my way.
> 
> Very cool, Melanie. I like the way your colors work and kudos on the repair job.
> 
> I spent a good amount of tonight tinking and working out some mistakes in the 2nd row. Figured out what I had done. And back to where I was at the beginning of the evening.  As usual, I have come to a greater understanding of the process, which is good.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Progress report. I had a few errors to fix which were several rows down so I attempted to ladder down instead of tinking. Although I am getting better at tinking double knitting, lol. While not perfect I am going to keep the repairs as is. My tension is getting better but is still all over the place. I have one row on the back that I worked the looseness to the side and will take up the excess when I work the crochet chain border. For once my long fingers are an asset with the way I am holding both yarns. I am using black and (science) blue cotton dish yarns on US 5 needles. This is up to row 17.


This is looking good, Melanie.  Congratulations on figuring out how to make your repair. :thumbup: It must be a nice, dense fabric on sz 5 needles. I like your color choice. 

Mine is on size 6 up to row 37. It will not be quite as thick as on a sz 5. I have had to do some tinking, too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I spent a good amount of tonight tinking and working out some mistakes in the 2nd row. Figured out what I had done. And back to where I was at the beginning of the evening.  As usual, I have come to a greater understanding of the process, which is good.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I would call it devious!
> ;-)


Hee hee! You better keep your eyes open and your ears.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Mine is on size 6 up to row 37. ...


Way to go, Toni!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Hee hee! You better keep your eyes open and your ears.


Oh, my - I don't sleep very well as it is.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking good, Toni. It is great to see how they are all progressing.

Sue

Sue.quote=TLL]This is looking good, Melanie.  Congratulations on figuring out how to make your repair. :thumbup: It must be a nice, dense fabric on sz 5 needles. I like your color choice. 

Mine is on size 6 up to row 37. It will not be quite as thick as on a sz 5. I have had to do some tinking, too. [/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am just about halfway through now, and can see the flowers taking shape finally. Had to fix a couple of mistakes of course. I can't imagine anyone doing double knitting without making mistakes!

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am just about halfway through now...


I love it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Well it's 3.13am here and I'm sick now. So I've put some more wood on the fire and a blanket wrapped around me to keep me warm and waiting until I settle down again, then hopefully back to sleep for a while. 💞


I'm so sorry! Get well soon!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Winter Mists Wrap by Cath Ward
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-mists-wrap

Honey Cowl by Gretchen Tracy
http://www.ballstothewallsknits.com/2015/06/honey-cowl.html

MYRTLE by Miranda Jollie
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/myrtle-9

Lark by MMario
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lark-4


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I said that I'd do one more row on MD & send a pic - well I only did a part of the row because I am sure that I m going to rip it out & didn't want to waste any more time on it. I mentioned that I wasn't fussy about how the yarn is looking but my main reason now is that I don't think the beads are where I want them. So I now seek advice.
> 
> Beads are hard to see in the pic & there really isn't enough fabric to see how it is knitting up. However, I put the beads in the base of the reverse STST line (1st stitch in the rep) as well as the base of the central twisted stitch which culminates in the double decrease stitch - which will amount to a stitch placed on that DDC stitch. (Makes sense in my head, anyway.)
> 
> ...


Decisions, decisions. Not sure what that's would. I think what you are doing so far looks great.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Progress report. I had a few errors to fix which were several rows down so I attempted to ladder down instead of tinking. Although I am getting better at tinking double knitting, lol. While not perfect I am going to keep the repairs as is. My tension is getting better but is still all over the place. I have one row on the back that I worked the looseness to the side and will take up the excess when I work the crochet chain border. For once my long fingers are an asset with the way I am holding both yarns. I am using black and (science) blue cotton dish yarns on US 5 needles. This is up to row 17.


It's looking good, Melanie. I've gotten real good at tinking double knitting, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> This is looking good, Melanie.  Congratulations on figuring out how to make your repair. :thumbup: It must be a nice, dense fabric on sz 5 needles. I like your color choice.
> 
> Mine is on size 6 up to row 37. It will not be quite as thick as on a sz 5. I have had to do some tinking, too.


It's looking good, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am just about halfway through now, and can see the flowers taking shape finally. Had to fix a couple of mistakes of course. I can't imagine anyone doing double knitting without making mistakes!
> 
> Sue


Awesome!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, your potholder is out of this world!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great Toni!! I dropped an end stitch on mine and got in a tangle trying to pick it up. I started again :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I am just about halfway through now, and can see the flowers taking shape finally. Had to fix a couple of mistakes of course. I can't imagine anyone doing double knitting without making mistakes!
> 
> Sue


Beautiful and beautifully knitted. Yes, I have just spotted an error from last night!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am just about halfway through now, and can see the flowers taking shape finally. Had to fix a couple of mistakes of course. I can't imagine anyone doing double knitting without making mistakes!
> 
> Sue


Now you know why I decided on the markers. As many changes per new row I think the coiled or non-coiled safety pins are best for doing DK method. The jump-rings are better for the 10/20/25/50/100 separations or edge/repeat...rather difficult to remove mid-row without that top that the safety pin has.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I've gotten real good at tinking double knitting, too!


I think that you have coined a new phrase.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I am just about halfway through now, and can see the flowers taking shape finally. Had to fix a couple of mistakes of course. I can't imagine anyone doing double knitting without making mistakes!
> 
> Sue


This is just gorgeous Sue. It's so nice to see more of the flowers.

Everyone else's projects are also coming along nicely. I haven't worked on mine in 2 days so it is still at the same point as the picture. (Sigh)

Below is a free pattern for a baby dress that I thought some of you might like. It says it has socks and a hat too but they are not in the picture.

http://knittingfever.com/pattern/baby-ull-dress-hat-socks-1006-04/

And here is a link to an artist page who has made sculptures of knitting in glass. She is my new hero.

http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2014/10/artist-carol-milne-knits-with-glass/


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*KittyChris* --> Thanks for the link to the baby dress outfit. I don't know if I'll have enough pink yarn to get to it...but I can guarantee a bib or two.

*jscaplen* --> You've started something with that MMario link...I have an even LONGER list of free links (what I haven't downloaded yet) from him. DROOOOL!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, yours is looking good. Way to go. You are way ahead of me. But I'm following close behind. The learning curve is getting smaller. 

Sue, yours is looking wonderful. I love that pattern. I may have to do that myself.

My pattern is on a graph and every 10 stitches the line is darker. So I am using stitch markers every 10 stitches. It minimizes counting and helps me to know where I am in the pattern.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good morning everyone... I just have one more early day then I'll have the time to weave in the ends on my MD hmm I wonder if I could do that on the bridge...LOL and to do some more on my DK...
> 
> I felt pretty smart last night.. I got all nice and comfortable... cat at my side.. knitting in hand and realized I was going to try the band aid idea.. well I wasn't getting up and I saw some tape on my table.. I pulled out enough to go around my finger and rolled it so that it had depth to it!! and it worked wonderfully.... it kept the two strands separated on my finger so that I was able to knit much quicker with much more even tension!! YAY!!!! Sue I see you are using the finger guide.. it must be working better for you now.. you are really moving along with your work.. I did 1.5 rows last night because I was getting a late start.. I hope to get even more done tonight.. you are able to see a bit of the leaf showing and tonight I start the tip of another leaf.. then I can take some pictures..


That was a very creative invention Ronie. Do you hold your yarn in your left hand or right hand? I hold mine in my left and I don't seem to be able to keep both strands taut.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Douglas Adam's books - Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy series.
> 
> For those who read them, I have a tee shirt that says 'mostly harmless'


I never heard of this series either. Will have to check it out. Now I'm curious!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Picture, Ronie, we want to see a picture. Pretty please???


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Stopped by for a quick lunch--great salad. Customer contributed some nasturtium flowers and snow peas. Nature gave some dandelions, callaloo and ramps and the rest was just regular goodies. Big Yum. I gave my customer a large bucket of Chinese Mustard Greens with its very own spittle bugs. Now off to get new truck battery and hopefully to the dump, to the dump, to the dump, dump, dump. Some knitting later if I am lucky.


Sounds like a yummy salad. Glad your truck is running. Hope you made it to the dump and were able to get a new battery ..... And got some knitting in


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, I was glad to hear And see Jackson feeling better, but so sorry you got the "bug" hope you feel better soon.

Jane, I love your beads and both yarns. Have you decided how you will place them yet? Your cast on looked just fine to me!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Progress report. I had a few errors to fix which were several rows down so I attempted to ladder down instead of tinking. Although I am getting better at tinking double knitting, lol. While not perfect I am going to keep the repairs as is. My tension is getting better but is still all over the place. I have one row on the back that I worked the looseness to the side and will take up the excess when I work the crochet chain border. For once my long fingers are an asset with the way I am holding both yarns. I am using black and (science) blue cotton dish yarns on US 5 needles. This is up to row 17.


Nicely done Melanie. I do like those colors together. We're you able to ladder down to repair? Bet that's not easy!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Mine is on size 6 up to row 37. It will not be quite as thick as on a sz 5. I have had to do some tinking, too.


That is looking great Toni.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, your cowl is looking gorgeous.

I just finished my little coaster last night. Also have to work more on the tension thing, but at least I've got the idea of how it works now! And I have gotten good at tinking as well! I also did just leave some mistakes in the pattern


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Chris. I just love those knitting sculptures. I would love to have that one with the pair of hands knitting, but, considering all the time and effort that have gone into it, I wouldn't like to think of what it would cost, if it even were for sale.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> This is just gorgeous Sue. It's so nice to see more of the pattern.
> 
> And here is a link to an artist page who has made sculptures of knitting in glass. She is my new hero.
> 
> http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2014/10/artist-carol-milne-knits-with-glass/


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. That looks really good. You have got off to a good start.

Sue


sisu said:


> Sue, your cowl is looking gorgeous.
> 
> I just finished my little coaster last night. Also have to work more on the tension thing, but at least I've got the idea of how it works now! And I have gotten good at tinking as well! I also did just leave some mistakes in the pattern


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is great, Caryn. My tension leaves a great deal to be desired!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am just about halfway through now, and can see the flowers taking shape finally. Had to fix a couple of mistakes of course. I can't imagine anyone doing double knitting without making mistakes!
> 
> Sue


It looks soooo nice! You are doing a great job, Sue!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my - I don't sleep very well as it is.


I have heard turmeric in your eggs in the morning will help with that.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

A quick note to compliment you guys on the fabulous double knit work here. Amazing work!!!

At this point, Jane, I am wondering how Tango does as guard dog&#128521;&#128521; By the time your traveling shawl gets to me, it will only be a distant memory for you.&#128515;&#128546;


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, yours is looking good. Way to go. You are way ahead of me. But I'm following close behind. The learning curve is getting smaller.


Thank you!



> My pattern is on a graph and every 10 stitches the line is darker. So I am using stitch markers every 10 stitches. It minimizes counting and helps me to know where I am in the pattern.


That's what I did too - a stitch marker every 10 stitches. It really makes a big difference.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Tanya, it sounds like your truck is cooperating with you enough that you can get your jobs done.  Yes, it does seem like that is the timing of catastrophes sometimes. :? At least the money is there to cover them.
> 
> While I would prefer to have some money for more pleasurable things, like yarn and books, or even something for the house or garden, I often think that this is how the universe watches over me and remind myself to thank the goddess with gratitude.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks you, everyone. This DK has been interesting.  It sure is too bad there are not more hours in the day. I would fill them up in a heartbeat. 

Chris, that glass knitting just blows me away! Thank you for sharing the link.

My pattern stash just increased by a few. Thank you!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Sue, your cowl is looking gorgeous.
> 
> I just finished my little coaster last night. Also have to work more on the tension thing, but at least I've got the idea of how it works now! And I have gotten good at tinking as well! I also did just leave some mistakes in the pattern


Mistakes? What mistakes?! I don't see any.  Your coaster looks great, Caryn!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> At this point, Jane, I am wondering how Tango does as guard dog😉😉 By the time your traveling shawl gets to me, it will only be a distant memory for you.😃😢


Well, you see, we all really like Tango, and he knows it, so he will let us in.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow Toni! Looking really nice. My circle is going to be so wonky it might not be recognizable, lol. My tension is way off holding both strands and moving them back and forth so in hindsight I should have gone with US 4 needles but I am enjoying the learning (and learning, and learning) process. I normally knit dishies with US 5 and have a nice fabric, this one is a bit looser.

That is coming along really nicely Sue. Pretty work.

Quite impressive glass sculptures Chris. Wow.

Very nice coaster Caryn. I don't see any mistakes, and believe me, I am getting good at making them. Laddering down to fix them is harder than in regular knitting with the color changes but the repairs are close enough for me, especially with the crummy tension hiding them, lol. My problem is not twisting (untwisting) the yarns properly when changing colors and I get little 'floats' on the outside. Most of the time I get it right, but every so often I just can't make it work.

No knitting during lunch today as it is the boss' b-day and we are eating en masse. Enjoy your lunch with the sea lions Ronie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that you have coined a new phrase.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie your did a great job fixing it!! I don't see where you had a problem!

Toni you are really getting this done quickly!! you must have a great understanding of the process 

Sue that is so pretty! I am eager to get to mine this morning.. I could of slept in but decided to get up so I could get a good few hours work done on it!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, your cowl is looking gorgeous.
> 
> I just finished my little coaster last night. Also have to work more on the tension thing, but at least I've got the idea of how it works now! And I have gotten good at tinking as well! I also did just leave some mistakes in the pattern


I think it looks great! Not mistakes - personalized design elements. I actually don't see any mistakes, though.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> That was a very creative invention Ronie. Do you hold your yarn in your left hand or right hand? I hold mine in my left and I don't seem to be able to keep both strands taut.


I hold my yarn in my left hand. I wrap both strands around my pinkie then separate them with my middle finger and then they both lay over my pointer.. I put my 'Tape Ring' on my pointer and place my knit yarn on one side and purl yarn on the other side of the ring.. it is just enough of something there to keep them from getting right next to each other.. I hope this helps  I would think any ring with something on top would help.. if they still made those metal adjustable rings that you get out of a machine at the grocery store that would work too because you could make it small enough.. and the bobble on top would keep the yarn separated..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> This is just gorgeous Sue. It's so nice to see more of the flowers.
> 
> Everyone else's projects are also coming along nicely. I haven't worked on mine in 2 days so it is still at the same point as the picture. (Sigh)
> 
> ...


That glass knitting is amazing. I read her description but still don't get the glass yarn. I sounds like she knit, then made a mold of it, followed by a liquid glass pour. But the yarn is such a fine form and the knitted fabric so intricate. I can imagine the hours alone it must have taken just to remove the form and clean up the glass. I am reminded of all the glass that I saw in Seattle years ago when my daughter lived there. There were quite a number of glass artists and galleries featuring glass and much of it was very intricate work. Perhaps this is one of the artists whose work I saw back then.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sounds like a yummy salad. Glad your truck is running. Hope you made it to the dump and were able to get a new battery ..... And got some knitting in


No such luck. Battery weighed so much and had to be lifted up and over the front of the truck. Remember changing the battery a few years ago and needed to work on a ladder to get leverage but could not do it now. My body has really lost strength in the past couple of years with my knee going bad. Too frustrating. But I have my dw guy is due over today for payment and will give me a hand lifting this fool thing. It takes all of about 10 minutes to change a battery so this is too frustrating. Fortunately, I can work w/o needing the truck today. My car is usually my second truck for smaller tools and materials.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I hold my yarn in my left hand. I wrap both strands around my pinkie then separate them with my middle finger and then they both lay over my pointer.. I put my 'Tape Ring' on my pointer and place my knit yarn on one side and purl yarn on the other side of the ring.. it is just enough of something there to keep them from getting right next to each other.. I hope this helps  I would think any ring with something on top would help.. if they still made those metal adjustable rings that you get out of a machine at the grocery store that would work too because you could make it small enough.. and the bobble on top would keep the yarn separated..


Ronie---Great description of how you do it. I will give it a try.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Everyone's progress is great. Am so impressed with how quickly everyone is catching on and getting these projects completed. Reading carefully so I can apply everyone's insights when I can finally get going.

Can someone send me the link to the video, or name of the knitters (male) who described different ways of doing the edges? I went back and was not seeing it. Was it Bev who sent this link originally?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That glass knitting is amazing. I read her description but still don't get the glass yarn. I sounds like she knit, then made a mold of it, followed by a liquid glass pour. But the yarn is such a fine form and the knitted fabric so intricate. I can imagine the hours alone it must have taken just to remove the form and clean up the glass. I am reminded of all the glass that I saw in Seattle years ago when my daughter lived there. There were quite a number of glass artists and galleries featuring glass and much of it was very intricate work. Perhaps this is one of the artists whose work I saw back then.


I agree it looks very intricate and would be hard to get the wax out of those tiny little spaces.. there must be something more to it that makes it a bit easier.. or its the reason they are $$$$ I never did find a actual price..LOL The Northwest does have a lot of artist who work in glass.. I am always amazed at their eye for design.. I love to go through Old Town Bandon they have so many shops that I just browse through.. with a pretty penny attached to them 

I know that feeling with the battery.. I was in a similar situation many years back.. I got heat exhaustion trying to change a stupid battery in my car.. I was just a tad to short for the leverage and ended up cutting my arms all up and down but I did it!! I will never be able to handle the heat again  and I will never attempt to do it myself again.. I hope you can get all you need done and that the mechanical part of your world settles down and leaves you alone!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... I hope you can get all you need done and that the mechanical part of your world settles down and leaves you alone!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Everyone's progress is great. Am so impressed with how quickly everyone is catching on and getting these projects completed. Reading carefully so I can apply everyone's insights when I can finally get going.
> 
> Can someone send me the link to the video, or name of the knitters (male) who described different ways of doing the edges? I went back and was not seeing it. Was it Bev who sent this link originally?


http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/muggins-magic-hang-out/topics/2374172

here you go Tanya.. scroll down a little and you will see the video.. you can also see all her other notes and ideas.. this is a great site.. I have it on my desktop


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Wow Toni! Looking really nice. My circle is going to be so wonky it might not be recognizable, lol. My tension is way off holding both strands and moving them back and forth so in hindsight I should have gone with US 4 needles but I am enjoying the learning (and learning, and learning) process. I normally knit dishies with US 5 and have a nice fabric, this one is a bit looser.


I had a lot of drive time yesterday and motivation to get it done by the time we see our girls this weekend.

My tension is wonky also. I drop the yarn that I am not working with, pass them both through the needles at the same time, grab the one I need while attempting to keep them from twisting or attempting to untwist the mess, and give an occasional tug to adjust for some tension when it seems it is needed. This is not scientific, professional, or otherwise, but it works for me.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I just posted pictures of my MD in the parade!! 

I am posting my in progress (not much progress ) pics of my DK.. and my tape ring..LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

as you can see I am doing the same one as Sue she is much further along than me!! I am using Cream/Bittersweet.. it looks black but is a deep brown. 
I think the edge will look better the more I get done.. in real life it looks nice and tidy!! 
my pattern's numbers were tiny so I took a pen and wrote down every 5 stitches along the bottom and top.. I also wrote out the numbers that I need to keep me on the correct stitches on each row.. this way when I am counting I know where I am and I have a check point to make sure . I only have stitch markers between my pattern repeats but if it were a more complicated pattern I would be using Karen's ideas of those coiless safety pins..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I just posted pictures of my MD in the parade!!
> 
> I am posting my in progress (not much progress ) pics of my DK.. and my tape ring..LOL


You are really going to like this when you are standing up on the bridge in those breezes, Ronie. It is looking good!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> You are really going to like this when you are standing up on the bridge in those breezes, Ronie. It is looking good!!! :thumbup:


Thanks Toni!! I am going now to get some more rows done... each row takes so long.. with 360 stitches.. but its going to be worth it


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I think it looks great! Not mistakes - personalized design elements. I actually don't see any mistakes, though.


yes, that is the way i see it too, design elements and I don't see any mistakes.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarqueWhile I would prefer to have some money for more pleasurable things said:


> Yes, I thank God(dess) for all that I have in my life. A roof over my head, a job, a car and especially for running water and heat in the house. This used to be a daily prayer for me. This also reminds me of a true story, and I don't remember the woman's name who wrote the book, about her time in the concentration camps. Somehow her and her sister were in the same camp and the same room and they had a bible. They were able to read it and pray every night. This woman who I believe was the older sister would thank God every day for everything in her life. Thank God for the lice. :shock: And you know what, the fact that their cabin was infested with lice is what gave them the ability to read the bible and pray because none of the guards would want to go in there..... :XD:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> That glass knitting is amazing. I read her description but still don't get the glass yarn. I sounds like she knit, then made a mold of it, followed by a liquid glass pour. But the yarn is such a fine form and the knitted fabric so intricate. I can imagine the hours alone it must have taken just to remove the form and clean up the glass. I am reminded of all the glass that I saw in Seattle years ago when my daughter lived there. There were quite a number of glass artists and galleries featuring glass and much of it was very intricate work. Perhaps this is one of the artists whose work I saw back then.


It does seem like the removal of the wax from the mold form would be the most time consuming thing. You were lucky to see the glass artists in Seattle, could be that she was there. I love glass . . . .


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Sue, your cowl is looking gorgeous.
> 
> I just finished my little coaster last night. Also have to work more on the tension thing, but at least I've got the idea of how it works now! And I have gotten good at tinking as well! I also did just leave some mistakes in the pattern


Caryn, looking good. I am having trouble with tension and tink a lot too. It is strange to do 2 stitches for 1 chart square. I like the concept of thinking in terms of main and contrast color. It is easier than remembering which color is represented on each side.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I agree it looks very intricate and would be hard to get the wax out of those tiny little spaces.. there must be something more to it that makes it a bit easier.. or its the reason they are $$$$ I never did find a actual price..LOL The Northwest does have a lot of artist who work in glass.. I am always amazed at their eye for design.. I love to go through Old Town Bandon they have so many shops that I just browse through.. with a pretty penny attached to them
> 
> I know that feeling with the battery.. I was in a similar situation many years back.. I got heat exhaustion trying to change a stupid battery in my car.. I was just a tad to short for the leverage and ended up cutting my arms all up and down but I did it!! I will never be able to handle the heat again  and I will never attempt to do it myself again.. I hope you can get all you need done and that the mechanical part of your world settles down and leaves you alone!!!


I remember wondering why glass was such a big artistic interest in the NW. My daughter probably told me something way back then, but cannot recall anymore. But the downtown area of Seattle with all its cutesy shops and galleries is definitely a big center for the arts. Loved the glass I saw back then as well as some of the Native American galleries.

It seems there are some things in my life that will never change--technological challenges being the main one. My vehicles have actually not been an excessive problem in the past few years as they were years ago when all my vehicles were much older. This truck is almost 14 yrs old and gives me very little problem (knock wood, metal and anything else), but it doesn't get driven too often due to the rotten gas mileage. It really has been a good, reliable vehicle. Very grateful for that.

Let me also respond to your other posts here:

Thank you for the Mugins video site. could not recall his name and wanted to finish watching his videos.

And glad to see you little tape ring. Now to see if my manual coordination will handle it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, thanks for the link to the glass sculptures. Amazing stuff!!

Caryn, your hot pad looks great. Love it. You are getting the hang of it.

Tanya, Opps. I see Ronie has given you the link. 

Ronie, I see your start looks pretty good.  May have to try the scotch tape ring.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Wow Toni! Looking really nice. My circle is going to be so wonky it might not be recognizable, lol. My tension is way off holding both strands and moving them back and forth so in hindsight I should have gone with US 4 needles but I am enjoying the learning (and learning, and learning) process. I normally knit dishies with US 5 and have a nice fabric, this one is a bit looser.
> 
> That is coming along really nicely Sue. Pretty work.
> 
> ...


The floaters might be because both threads are not moved back and forth when doing knit/purl pairs. It is easy to just move the working thread.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> It does seem like the removal of the wax from the mold form would be the most time consuming thing. You were lucky to see the glass artists in Seattle, could be that she was there. I love glass . . . .


Many decades ago I had the opportunity to visit the Corning Glass works in the Ithaca area. We were treated to demos of glass blowing which were fascinating. There was some other time when I saw glass blowing demo'd--maybe at a large craft fair. I see a great delicacy in doing this work despite working with things like fire, heavy duty masks and other less refined equipment. Definitely a skill and art form to be admired.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yes, I thank God(dess) for all that I have in my life. A roof over my head, a job, a car and especially for running water and heat in the house. This used to be a daily prayer for me. This also reminds me of a true story, and I don't remember the woman's name who wrote the book, about her time in the concentration camps. Somehow her and her sister were in the same camp and the same room and they had a bible. They were able to read it and pray every night. This woman who I believe was the older sister would thank God every day for everything in her life. Thank God for the lice. :shock: And you know what, the fact that their cabin was infested with lice is what gave them the ability to read the bible and pray because none of the guards would want to go in there..... :XD:


Sometimes it really takes different perspectives to see the value of what happens to us.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ... a link to an artist page who has made sculptures of knitting in glass. She is my new hero. ...


Beautiful - hard on the fingers, I would imagine ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...*jscaplen* --> You've started something with that MMario link...I have an even LONGER list of free links (what I haven't downloaded yet) from him. DROOOOL!


I know - I have about 80 of his patterns & haven't gotten around to knitting one yet. I am really drawn to the circular ones.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> I never heard of this series either. Will have to check it out. Now I'm curious!


Well, it is the kind of humour that you really like or totally not. It is science fiction - but kind of warped. (Pun intentional)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, I love your beads and both yarns. Have you decided how you will place them yet? Your cast on looked just fine to me!


No - I haven't decided what to do yet. I want it to be bigger so I might stick with the sport weight & use the shiny beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I just finished my little coaster last night....


Way to go, Caryn!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I have heard turmeric in your eggs in the morning will help with that.


So I would have to add eggs to my breakfast, too. 
I had forgotten about the turmeric - it was mentioned before. I love it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...At this point, Jane, I am wondering how Tango does as guard dog...


We call him our doorbell. Can't hear anyone knocking on the back door but Tango lets us know.


> By the time your traveling shawl gets to me, it will only be a distant memory for you.


This started as a joke but now it sounds like a neat idea.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Well, you see, we all really like Tango, and he knows it, so he will let us in.


I totally missed the point in Jan's question. Duh!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Yes, I thank God(dess) for all that I have in my life. A roof over my head, a job, a car and especially for running water and heat in the house. This used to be a daily prayer for me. This also reminds me of a true story, and I don't remember the woman's name who wrote the book, about her time in the concentration camps. Somehow her and her sister were in the same camp and the same room and they had a bible. They were able to read it and pray every night. This woman who I believe was the older sister would thank God every day for everything in her life. Thank God for the lice. :shock: And you know what, the fact that their cabin was infested with lice is what gave them the ability to read the bible and pray because none of the guards would want to go in there..... :XD:


Corrie ten Boom :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I like the concept of thinking in terms of main and contrast color. It is easier than remembering which color is represented on each side.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I just posted pictures of my MD in the parade!!


Your MD is beautiful, Ronie.


> I am posting my in progress ...


It is coming along. Way to go!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I totally missed the point in Jan's question. Duh!


We love you, Jane, and totally admire your beautiful artistry with your sticks, strings, and beads. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> We love you, Jane, and totally admire your beautiful artistry with your sticks, strings, and beads. :thumbup:


Thank you, Toni, so nice of you to say. The feeling is reciprocated, for sure.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is great, Caryn. My tension leaves a great deal to be desired!


It seems like the wonky tension is part of the character of the stitch. Personally, I like it. Maybe, that makes me kind of wonky....I won't go there.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Toni, so nice of you to say. The feeling is reciprocated, for sure.


Thank you, Jane.  Bless your heart.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Caryn. That looks really good. You have got off to a good start.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue. Haven't decided what to take on next! Think I wil do my beaded lace scarf motif for this month retake a break!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> It seems like the wonky tension is part of the character of the stitch. Personally, I like it. Maybe, that makes me kind of wonky....I won't go there.


I like your way of thinking Toni


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> as you can see I am doing the same one as Sue she is much further along than me!! I am using Cream/Bittersweet.. it looks black but is a deep brown.
> I think the edge will look better the more I get done.. in real life it looks nice and tidy!!
> my pattern's numbers were tiny so I took a pen and wrote down every 5 stitches along the bottom and top.. I also wrote out the numbers that I need to keep me on the correct stitches on each row.. this way when I am counting I know where I am and I have a check point to make sure . I only have stitch markers between my pattern repeats but if it were a more complicated pattern I would be using Karen's ideas of those coiless safety pins..


That looks like a nice color combo Ronie. You are so systematic! Also thank you for the explanation of how you hold the yarns. I will have to try that. For the coaster I did it more like Toni was saying.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This started as a joke but now it sounds like a neat idea.


You know, I have been thinking along the same lines. It would be kind of neat. We could each post a picture of us wearing the shawl. 

I am double knitting every minute I get today-well, almost every minute-between cleaning houses and getting lunch and talking to a friend with children troubles. I hope to be able to show a picture tonight. I am really liking the edging.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry - couldn't resist...
[color]Junes Free Pattern Pick from SweaterBabe.comon sale for $0 until 6/30/15[/color] 
Sophisticated Cable and Lace Cowl by SweaterBabe
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/132-sophisticated-cable-and-lace-cowl

Cute top - crocheted so would probably do up in jig time.
Feather and Fan Top by Rebecca Averill
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feather-and-fan-top

Penelopeby Anniken Allis
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/penelope-7

Athena by Rita C Taylor
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/athena-18

Charisma by Sue Hanmore
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/charisma-5

Evangelina by Sue Hanmore
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/evangelina

Kassia by Anniken Allis
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kassia


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your kind words about the dk coaster. It is an interesting learning experience. You would have to have the pattern to see the " new design element" change  anyway, I do like how it works as a coaster and am using it right now!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I hope to be able to show a picture tonight. I am really liking the edging.


Can't wait to see!
And that traveling shawl idea would be fun! It reminds me of the Flat Stanley thing one of the teachers did at the school I taught at. Have you ever heard of that?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> The floaters might be because both threads are not moved back and forth when doing knit/purl pairs. It is easy to just move the working thread.


I get them from putting the working yarn over or under the non-working yarn incorrectly when I bring them forward. Only happens with the first purl stitch with a color change. And sometimes it doesn't happen. No problems with the knit stitches or subsequent stitches. Oh well, learning as I go. I move both yarns forward and back with no problems (seems that concept never troubled me, lol).


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Well Jane, I probably will like that series. I do like science fiction and warped humor  
I think your decision to stick with the sport weight and the shiny beads is a good one, especially since you want the MD to be a little bigger.
And thank you again for bringing our attention to all those beautiful patterns that are available!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well, it is the kind of humour that you really like or totally not. It is science fiction - but kind of warped. (Pun intentional)


Yep, either you love it or you think it's the dumbest thing you ever saw.

By the way, when I was in England we were driving through (maybe) Wales (it was green, hilly, and narrow roads) and I saw an odd looking car up ahead. When we passed it I saw the name and it was a Ford Prefect! Made my day!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> We love you, Jane, and totally admire your beautiful artistry with your sticks, strings, and beads. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> My tension is wonky also. I drop the yarn that I am not working with, pass them both through the needles at the same time, grab the one I need while attempting to keep them from twisting or attempting to untwist the mess, and give an occasional tug to adjust for some tension when it seems it is needed. This is not scientific, professional, or otherwise, but it works for me.


Whole lot of rows done this way on mine


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I get them from putting the working yarn over or under the non-working yarn incorrectly when I bring them forward. Only happens with the first purl stitch with a color change. And sometimes it doesn't happen. No problems with the knit stitches or subsequent stitches. Oh well, learning as I go. I move both yarns forward and back with no problems (seems that concept never troubled me, lol).


I wonder if you are supposed to always hold the non working yarn in front of the working yarn when you pearl and then hold it in back of the working yarn when you knit. I didn't really take note of the relative placement when I was doing it. But my pattern didn't have as many changes as yours.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...It reminds me of the Flat Stanley thing one of the teachers did at the school I taught at. Have you ever heard of that?


Yes - there is a series of Flat Stanley books.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Many decades ago I had the opportunity to visit the Corning Glass works in the Ithaca area. We were treated to demos of glass blowing which were fascinating. There was some other time when I saw glass blowing demo'd--maybe at a large craft fair. I see a great delicacy in doing this work despite working with things like fire, heavy duty masks and other less refined equipment. Definitely a skill and art form to be admired.


its funny you mention Corning Glass... I worked for Corning Revere part time for a few months before our place on the ranch was ready... all my paycheck just about went to buying things in the store.. plus it was a 'outlet' store so everything was dirt cheap to begin with!! I have a fully stocked kitchen LOL for bakeware that is.. and I'm a terrible baker!! but I love the stuff.. that was well over 20 years ago and it still works like a charm... hubby and my son's GF are the bakers in the family!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well Jane, I probably will like that series. I do like science fiction and warped humor


This is up your alley then. 


> I think your decision to stick with the sport weight and the shiny beads is a good one, especially since you want the MD to be a little bigger.


Thanks - but I love your red one.


> And thank you again for bringing our attention to all those beautiful patterns that are available!


Just doing my bit to keep everyone busy.
Idle minds... you know ;-)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This started as a joke but now it sounds like a neat idea.


Same in our house.. they built the main part then added on.. problem is that the outside walls are insulated with that foam that expands and so it is impossible to hear what is going on between the two halves of the house. The front door is right there but we can't hear the door bell or anyone knocking on the door.. but the dogs hear it!! our friends and family know we spend the majority of our time outback or in the office so they walk around and knock on the back door! anyone else can call if the rigs are in the driveway and we don't answer!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is coming along. Way to go!


Thanks Jane


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...it was a Ford Prefect!


Did you try to communicate with it?
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Whole lot of rows done this way on mine


I am so jealous of all of you zipping along here & I still have to start over with the last party's project.
Maybe I should stop test knitting so I won't have that pressure to work on those projects. :-(


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Julie lately? Did she say that she would be gone for a bit?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns Jane.. she does beautiful work.. I just wish that the pictures of the finished projects were more clear... she's a pretty girl but we aren't knitting her!!! LOL I really like the purple vest/sweater.. it looks fairly simple and very pretty in that color..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Has anyone heard from Julie lately? Did she say that she would be gone for a bit?


I just remember her needing to make sure the shrug fit alright.. maybe she went to her daughters for a little bit.. I am really not sure though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Same in our house.. they built the main part then added on...


More similarities... on the outside, we have the screen door & a heavy back door that leads into a small porch. Then there is another door leading into a larger porch so the sounds has to travel a long way to get to us - through the kitchen, too. 
There is a doorbell at the front door but in Newfoundland most people use the back door. It used to be a common thing to see a house with the front door situated several feet from the ground but with no steps to it. I guess you'd have to be vigilant that any guests didn't try to go out the front door when they left.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I have not seen Julie on LP in a few days, but I think I saw her post on a Guernsey/Gansey thread. I am still in the "gathering information" mode on my Gansey. I saw a modified one with a zip front rather than a pull over -- that is intriguing me. 

Yes, I have heard of the Flat Stanley thing. I am game for the traveling shawl/pic to share and post on to the next person if this group decides on such a thing. We are a "sisterhood" after all. LOL LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I just remember her needing to make sure the shrug fit alright.. maybe she went to her daughters for a little bit.. I am really not sure though.


Maybe that is where she is. I sure hope that shrug fits. 

Thanks for the stimulation for the mind, Jane.  No time to be idle around here. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, that piece on gratitude was beautifully put. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Has anyone heard from Julie lately? Did she say that she would be gone for a bit?


Just had a hectic day yesterday- and you all have been talking so much, I have just been reading to try and catch up. Hoping Ros is feeling a bit better today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I just remember her needing to make sure the shrug fit alright.. maybe she went to her daughters for a little bit.. I am really not sure though.


If only that were a possibility Ronie! I won't be able to organise a visit till another year has gone by- travel is costly here.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> Corrie ten Boom :thumbup:


Toni, thanks for remembering for me.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thanks Sue. Haven't decided what to take on next! Think I wil do my beaded lace scarf motif for this month retake a break!


That's always a good idea. I have done up to March. :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I have not seen Julie on LP in a few days, but I think I saw her post on a Guernsey/Gansey thread. I am still in the "gathering information" mode on my Gansey. I saw a modified one with a zip front rather than a pull over -- that is intriguing me.
> 
> Yes, I have heard of the Flat Stanley thing. I am game for the traveling shawl/pic to share and post on to the next person if this group decides on such a thing. We are a "sisterhood" after all. LOL LOL


That is true, I have been following that thread. Given my interest in Guernseys, and getting a bit irritated by those that think it is only a breed of Cattle, but I guess they think they are being funny. Truth be told, I have been a bit down- it is close to 21 years since my oldest died. You get reconciled to their passing, but you can't fill the gap.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had a hectic day yesterday...


Glad to hear that you are okay - hope the hectic day wasn't too trying.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Maybe that is where she is. I sure hope that shrug fits.
> 
> Thanks for the stimulation for the mind, Jane.  No time to be idle around here. :thumbup:


No still in Auckland, also had to get down to the doctor yesterday. I have decided I like him, he is from Azer Baijan, and was telling me that in Iran there are 98 languages spoken. Also he prescribes Naturopathic remedies as well, which appeals to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Glad to hear that you are okay - hope the hectic day wasn't too trying.


Thanks, Jane, As I've now mentioned it wasn't the happiest of days- but there has been a new dawn, and although the weather is closing in, particularly in the south- sleet and snow to low levels, inevitably, life goes on. Hoping we may be able to get the grass cut.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jangmb said:


> I have not seen Julie on LP in a few days, but I think I saw her post on a Guernsey/Gansey thread. I am still in the "gathering information" mode on my Gansey. I saw a modified one with a zip front rather than a pull over -- that is intriguing me.
> 
> Yes, I have heard of the Flat Stanley thing. I am game for the traveling shawl/pic to share and post on to the next person if this group decides on such a thing. We are a "sisterhood" after all. LOL LOL


I have never heard of the Flat Stanley thing, but I just googled and it - looks cute. Stanley got flattened and can be mailed to friends in a package. Then I could go on vacation!

Speaking of Ganseys reminds me that my LYS is having Beth Brown-Reinsel in October to teach how to knit some type of sweater called the cowitchan sweater. I believe they will be knitting a miniature sweater, like doll sized I suppose to learn the technique. Oh, I should start stashing a $10.00 bill in the freezer everyweek so I can sign up. . . . . $150.00


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Glad to hear that you are okay - hope the hectic day wasn't too trying.


Ditto! take care Julie.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Mom bought 6 ripe avocados yesterday...and I'd purchased a tomitillo/serrano Verde salsa previously (couldn't wait for my young plant). Yes, I mixed the two...YUM!

My purple bell is producing more blooms than the green bell. And I just found out removal of the large yellowed leaves on the Japanese Eggplant makes it produce (2 starting!). The cherry tomato plant is producing it's pretty little self already...at least 3 without fingering the plant.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is true, I have been following that thread. Given my interest in Guernseys, and getting a bit irritated by those that think it is only a breed of Cattle, but I guess they think they are being funny. Truth be told, I have been a bit down- it is close to 21 years since my oldest died. You get reconciled to their passing, but you can't fill the gap.


I know what you mean about someone who knows it all. I picked up a magazine a while back with an article by a woman who is a commercial fisherwoman and make Ganseys as well. I was going to share that with you but time and details got in the way.

Yes, one reconciles to the passing of loved ones but they still leave an empty space. Wishing you peace, joy and happiness.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Truth be told, I have been a bit down- it is close to 21 years since my oldest died. You get reconciled to their passing, but you can't fill the gap.


Another truth beautifully put. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ditto! take care Julie.


Thanks Chris!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I had a lot of drive time yesterday and motivation to get it done by the time we see our girls this weekend.
> 
> My tension is wonky also. I drop the yarn that I am not working with, pass them both through the needles at the same time, grab the one I need while attempting to keep them from twisting or attempting to untwist the mess, and give an occasional tug to adjust for some tension when it seems it is needed. This is not scientific, professional, or otherwise, but it works for me.


That's how I'm doing it, too, Toni.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I just posted pictures of my MD in the parade!!
> 
> I am posting my in progress (not much progress ) pics of my DK.. and my tape ring..LOL


Looking good!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I remember wondering why glass was such a big artistic interest in the NW. My daughter probably told me something way back then, but cannot recall anymore. But the downtown area of Seattle with all its cutesy shops and galleries is definitely a big center for the arts. Loved the glass I saw back then as well as some of the Native American galleries.


Yes, we do have some wonderful glass artists here in the NW. Always fun to go see what they produce!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No - I haven't decided what to do yet. I want it to be bigger so I might stick with the sport weight & use the shiny beads.


I think that will be really pretty!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for these links. Especially like Penelope.

I think you are trying to find all the designers on Ravelry.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Sorry - couldn't resist...
> [color]Junes Free Pattern Pick from SweaterBabe.comon sale for $0 until 6/30/15[/color]
> Sophisticated Cable and Lace Cowl by SweaterBabe
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/132-sophisticated-cable-and-lace-cowl
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great, so it was a very practical choice.

Sue


sisu said:


> Thanks to everyone for your kind words about the dk coaster. It is an interesting learning experience. You would have to have the pattern to see the " new design element" change  anyway, I do like how it works as a coaster and am using it right now!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Truth be told, I have been a bit down- it is close to 21 years since my oldest died. You get reconciled to their passing, but you can't fill the gap.


Julie, I am so sorry. You a right. The gap remains no matter how we try to fill it. Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It sounds like your garden is doing well, Karen. I am so jealous of your appetizer. 

We LOVE to see progress photos, Pam.  I am glad your double knitting is working for you.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Did you try to communicate with it?
> ;-)


just put my towel over my head and kept going ;-)


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Mom bought 6 ripe avocados yesterday...and I'd purchased a tomitillo/serrano Verde salsa previously (couldn't wait for my young plant). Yes, I mixed the two...YUM!
> 
> My purple bell is producing more blooms than the green bell. And I just found out removal of the large yellowed leaves on the Japanese Eggplant makes it produce (2 starting!). The cherry tomato plant is producing it's pretty little self already...at least 3 without fingering the plant.


Bought an avocado last night (yes, ripe) to make guacamole for DH tonight to go with the churrasco and fried plantains (the bananas). I'll also make fresh chimichurri sauce and some black beans and rice (although you won't get me to eat the beans). I'll pick a couple of peppers from my tiny garden to saute as well. Happy husband meal.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

(((hugs))) Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I know what you mean about someone who knows it all. I picked up a magazine a while back with an article by a woman who is a commercial fisherwoman and make Ganseys as well. I was going to share that with you but time and details got in the way.
> 
> Yes, one reconciles to the passing of loved ones but they still leave an empty space. Wishing you peace, joy and happiness.


Thank you, Jan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Another truth beautifully put. Thank you.


Thanks Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, I am so sorry. You a right. The gap remains no matter how we try to fill it. Sending lots of hugs your way.


Thanks for the hugs, Toni, most welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> (((hugs))) Julie


Thanks Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, I am so sorry. You a right. The gap remains no matter how we try to fill it. Sending lots of hugs your way.


Hugs from me, too, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hugs from me, too, Julie.


Thanks so much, Pam- hugs are in short supply in reality!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sounds like your garden is doing well, Karen. I am so jealous of your appetizer.
> 
> We LOVE to see progress photos, Pam.  I am glad your double knitting is working for you.


Thank you, Toni. I'm back home now and going to get back to it now. Had a good visit with my sister and mom. Stayed with my sister and her DH and she and I went to Shipwreck Beads (it's about 1 mile from her house) and spent about 2 hours browsing through everything. It's a huge store and it's almost overwhelming there's so much there. I did manage to buy a couple of things, but it took a lot of restraint not to buy more! They are available online, too, so now that I've seen what they offer in person, I won't hesitate to order from them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Pam- hugs are in short supply in reality!


Wish we were there to give them to you in person!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wish we were there to give them to you in person!


We just have to imagine meeting up! It is a lovely thought!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We just have to imagine meeting up! It is a lovely thought!


It is a lovely thought!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It is a lovely thought!


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry - couldn't resist...


I believe that you couldn't resist, I don't believe you are sorry. 



Jan said:


> Yes, one reconciles to the passing of loved ones but they still leave an empty space. Wishing you peace, joy and happiness.


Me too, Julie. Lots of hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Me too, Julie. Lots of hugs.


Thanks Bev!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So I would have to add eggs to my breakfast, too.
> I had forgotten about the turmeric - it was mentioned before. I love it.


Do you have to eat turmeric with eggs? Do you have to have it in the morning? Can you take it as a supplement in capsule form? Need to know more.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for these links. Especially like Penelope.


I thought that you might. I thought of you & Melanie when I saw it.


> I think you are trying to find all the designers on Ravelry.


Most of what I am posting the past while have been new designs - or newly released as freebies - as with this last group.
It is unbelievable the amount of creativity out there within this area of crafts alone. Although we often come across patterns that are similar to other ones that we have seen, there is still so much variety & innovation. 
I am so thankful to those designers that provide us with their patterns for free.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> just put my towel over my head and kept going ;-)


And of course, the most important thing: Don't Panic.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Happy husband meal.


That sounds delicious!! It would make a Happy Jane meal too.
When are you coming to visit? I'll get you to cook it, then.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I believe that you couldn't resist, I don't believe you are sorry.


Me thinks you know me too well.
;-)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, hugs from me too.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Do you have to eat turmeric with eggs? Do you have to have it in the morning? Can you take it as a supplement in capsule form? Need to know more.


Tanya, I have taken turmeric by capsule and nothing much happened. But when I put a pinch or two on my eggs in the morning-it is better absorbed with oils and pepper, I slept better. No you don't have to take it in the morning. I think my sleeping may have also been linked to the omega 3 I was getting in my macadamian nut snacks in the afternoon.

Off to do some DK. I am not having to follow my notes anymore.  So it is going faster.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Do you have to eat turmeric with eggs? Do you have to have it in the morning? Can you take it as a supplement in capsule form? Need to know more.


That was how someone suggested it be used. I really don't know anything about it. Other than my Bible Study ladies here confirmed that it will help with sleep, but they don't like the taste.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, I love it on my eggs.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That was how someone suggested it be used. I really don't know anything about it. Other than my Bible Study ladies here confirmed that it will help with sleep, but they don't like the taste.


I love turmeric and cook with it as frequently as I can. I can also get fresh turmeric root. Someone told me to plant a section and as soon as I get a break in my soil turning and planting, will pick up a fresh piece and try planting it.

The taste of turmeric may be a little too new for your Bible Study group. Some people are not very adventurous with new tastes, especially if they live on the standard american diet which is really pretty bland.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I have taken turmeric by capsule and nothing much happened. But when I put a pinch or two on my eggs in the morning-it is better absorbed with oils and pepper, I slept better. No you don't have to take it in the morning. I think my sleeping may have also been linked to the omega 3 I was getting in my macadamian nut snacks in the afternoon.
> 
> Off to do some DK. I am not having to follow my notes anymore.  So it is going faster.


Thanks for you turmeric info. Interesting how healthful the Indian spices are: cumin, cinnamon, cilantro, turmeric, etc.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I have never heard of the Flat Stanley thing, but I just googled and it - looks cute. Stanley got flattened and can be mailed to friends in a package. Then I could go on vacation!
> 
> Speaking of Ganseys reminds me that my LYS is having Beth Brown-Reinsel in October to teach how to knit some type of sweater called the cowitchan sweater. I believe they will be knitting a miniature sweater, like doll sized I suppose to learn the technique. Oh, I should start stashing a $10.00 bill in the freezer everyweek so I can sign up. . . . . $150.00


Look up the Cowichan sweater. It is stranded and typical of a Native American, NW group of people, the Cowichans. Here are some sweaters in that style.

http://www.etsy.com/market/cowichan_sweater

To the extent you trust Wikipedia, here is a description:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowichan_knitting

You can also find patterns available in this style on line
I can understand why they are doing a small size to teach the style. Hope that price includes the yarns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, hugs from me too.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No still in Auckland, also had to get down to the doctor yesterday. I have decided I like him, he is from Azer Baijan, and was telling me that in Iran there are 98 languages spoken. Also he prescribes Naturopathic remedies as well, which appeals to me.


Julie, glad you have found a good doctor and interesting person too. i am sorry to hear you are feeling a bit sad, but for sure it is understandable. So sending hugs from me too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lots of yummy meals and spices being eaten. It all sounds good to me! I Love avocado. We had 2 avocado trees in Florida. I do miss that. Don't think I can grow them here.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, sounds like you have really got the hang of DK.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I have taken turmeric by capsule and nothing much happened. But when I put a pinch or two on my eggs in the morning-it is better absorbed with oils and pepper, I slept better. No you don't have to take it in the morning. I think my sleeping may have also been linked to the omega 3 I was getting in my macadamian nut snacks in the afternoon.
> 
> Off to do some DK. I am not having to follow my notes anymore.  So it is going faster.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, Ros - I hope you get better soon. Jackson rebounded quickly so that is a good sign.


Thank you Jane, I hope so too. I'm back home now, hubby picked me up a day early and I was not looking forward to a 2 1/2 hour drive, but I made it back in one piece. Yesterday it was so nice to see Jackson's little face back to normal, no rosy cheeks. A guy turned up at Carmen's to do some work and Jackson goes running up to him and waves and says huh huh hiiii, it's musical he sounds like he is singing hello, it's just too cute!!! He is definitely cuteness overload!!! When my hubby turned up to pick me up, Jackson sees him and goes to the door banging on it saying Poppy, Poppy Poppy. I pick him up and we are looking out of the window and his little arms and legs are going so fast. He was really excited to see his Poppy. Today I woke up with what I like to call a hammer headache, I think because I felt so bad yesterday I didn't eat or drink anything much at all. I should know better!!! So I've had a few glasses of water and a cuppa and already the headache has eased off. I'm going to stay in bed today until I feel better and try and catch up with LP in dribs and drabs as I can. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Lots of yummy meals and spices being eaten. It all sounds good to me! I Love avocado. We had 2 avocado trees in Florida. I do miss that. Don't think I can grow them here.


It seems to me avocados would grow in your State. Don't know about this company but they sell avocado for all 50 States:

http://www.fast-growing-trees.com/Cold-Hardy-Avocado-Tree.htm

You might check them out and search a bit to see what variety might grow where you are now. Am loving avocado's, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, I hope so too. I'm back home now, hubby picked me up a day early and I was not looking forward to a 2 1/2 hour drive, but I made it back in one piece. Yesterday it was so nice to see Jackson's little face back to normal, no rosy cheeks. A guy turned up at Carmen's to do some work and Jackson goes running up to him and waves and says huh huh hiiii, it's musical he sounds like he is singing hello, it's just too cute!!! He is definitely cuteness overload!!! When my hubby turned up to pick me up, Jackson sees him and goes to the door banging on it saying Poppy, Poppy Poppy. I pick him up and we are looking out of the window and his little arms and legs are going so fast. He was really excited to see his Poppy. Today I woke up with what I like to call a hammer headache, I think because I felt so bad yesterday I didn't eat or drink anything much at all. I should know better!!! So I've had a few glasses of water and a cuppa and already the headache has eased off. I'm going to stay in bed today until I feel better and try and catch up with LP in dribs and drabs as I can. 💞


Love the way kids learn language and what they come up with as they try to say what they want.

Do take care and feel better. Stay warm, calm and rest with lots of hugs.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Sounds like a plan, Ros.
> 
> It looks like you have a good start on the double knitting.
> 
> I sure hope Jackson starts feeling better soon and you can all get some rest. :?


Thank you Toni. Jackson is so much better today, I'm very happy about that, poor little darling was dreadfully ill. 💞 I find double knitting very slow going but ever so fascinating. I think I would like to have a big ongoing project that you could just do a bit now and again when you felt like it, but having said that I haven't tried the charts yet. 😳💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Sue, your cowl is looking great!
> 
> It would be such a friendly type of gang up on Jane. We would have a very nice time together.
> 
> I am glad to hear that Jackson and Carmen are feeling better now.


Wouldn't we just have the best time if we could all be altogether in person??? It would be amazing!!! I'm very happy that Jackson and Carmen are better now. I only got a mild dose of what they had and I was pretty miserable, but it was so much worse for little Jackson and he was so sick and couldn't stop crying, it was really awful.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> The taste of turmeric may be a little too new for your Bible Study group. Some people are not very adventurous with new tastes, especially if they live on the standard american diet which is really pretty bland.


Especially here in the Midwest!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Quite!
> 
> Ros, thank you for sharing the healthy photos of Jackson.  He looks like he is doing so much better.


You're welcome Toni, he still had rosy little cheeks then but so much better and a visit from his Poppy always makes him happy. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Look up the Cowichan sweater. It is stranded and typical of a Native American, NW group of people, the Cowichans. Here are some sweaters in that style.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/market/cowichan_sweater
> 
> ...


I have always loved those sweaters and was gifted one once. I wore it a LOT!!! It was so warm.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Toni, he still had rosy little cheeks then but so much better and a visit from his Poppy always makes him happy. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Take care, Ros.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> It seems to me avocados would grow in your State. Don't know about this company but they sell avocado for all 50 States:
> 
> http://www.fast-growing-trees.com/Cold-Hardy-Avocado-Tree.htm
> 
> You might check them out and search a bit to see what variety might grow where you are now. Am loving avocado's, too.


I would love to have an avocado tree. I am going to have to check this out! Thank you!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Take care, Ros. It sounds like it is your turn to snuggle in.


Thank you Toni, I'm not getting out of bed until I feel better, I'm hoping that will be in a few hours. I don't even feel like knitting and that's a new one for me. My darling hubby just rang to check up on me and I said maybe he will make me a yummy coffee when he gets home. I find it's always better when someone else makes it!! 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It is that time again already! We have been so busy finishing WIP's and KAL's and everything else that we have been working on, that I have not been paying attention to the schedule! 

britgirl/Sue has through 6/28, then
eschelmania/Bev will lead us on a merry adventure from 6/28 - 7/12
7/12 - 19 is currently open - we could do more WIP's then, maybe, unless someone else has another idea....
Normadern/Norma will take from 7/19 - 8/2
britgirl/Sue, again, from 8/2 - 16, we will be doing an Advent Calendar Scarf KAL 
8/16 - 30 open
8/30 - 9/13 open
9/13 - 27 open
9/27 - 10/11 open
10/11 - 25 Dragronflylace/DFL will lead us in the Fuchia Flowers KAL

There are interesting and fun times ahead.  We are a pretty relaxed bunch here. We like to learn about different kinds of lace, different kinds of knitting, different events and places, and each other. If there is anyone that would like to host, please let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I am so sorry you are sick, too. I hope you manage to sleep and then feel better.


Thank you Norma, when this headache goes I will feel human again!!! I think the headache was my fault, if I had just had a few glasses of water yesterday, I wouldn't have the headache, but I just couldn't face anything yesterday. I can't wait for it to bug... Off!!! 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni, I'm not getting out of bed until I feel better, I'm hoping that will be in a few hours. I don't even feel like knitting and that's a new one for me. My darling hubby just rang to check up on me and I said maybe he will make me a yummy coffee when he gets home. I find it's always better when someone else makes it!! 💞


It is, isn't it? 

That is pretty nasty if YOU don't feel like knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, glad you have found a good doctor and interesting person too. i am sorry to hear you are feeling a bit sad, but for sure it is understandable. So sending hugs from me too.


Thank you so much, Caryn, the hugs are really appreciated.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, your yarns and beads look great. I trust your judgement.  I know that's whimping out, but you do such a good job.


 I'm with you Bev, I'm wimping out too!! Is there ever a time when Jane doesn't do a great job??? I think not!!! I know not!!! 💞💐💞



> Ros, stay warm and get some sleep if possible. Tell Jackson in the morning that you need some extra hugs and snuggles. I bet he will understand.


Thank you Bev, I had lots of cuddles from little man, while he was sick, he just wanted to snuggle up in my arms for hours. We watched The Jungle Book, the Lady and The Tramp and The Fox and The Hound 2 together. His favourite movies. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Lots of yummy meals and spices being eaten. It all sounds good to me! I Love avocado. We had 2 avocado trees in Florida. I do miss that. Don't think I can grow them here.


We can grow Avocados in Auckland- not sure if they cope with frost- but we get so little real cold.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Progress report. I had a few errors to fix which were several rows down so I attempted to ladder down instead of tinking. Although I am getting better at tinking double knitting, lol. While not perfect I am going to keep the repairs as is. My tension is getting better but is still all over the place. I have one row on the back that I worked the looseness to the side and will take up the excess when I work the crochet chain border. For once my long fingers are an asset with the way I am holding both yarns. I am using black and (science) blue cotton dish yarns on US 5 needles. This is up to row 17.


I think it's looking great Melanie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Take care, Ros.


From me too- hope you are feeling more like knitting by now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ..I'm going to stay in bed today until I feel better ...


Good plan. Get well soon!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I spent a good amount of tonight tinking and working out some mistakes in the 2nd row. Figured out what I had done. And back to where I was at the beginning of the evening.  As usual, I have come to a greater understanding of the process, which is good.


That is good Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> This is looking good, Melanie.  Congratulations on figuring out how to make your repair. :thumbup: It must be a nice, dense fabric on sz 5 needles. I like your color choice.
> 
> Mine is on size 6 up to row 37. It will not be quite as thick as on a sz 5. I have had to do some tinking, too.


Looking great, I know we all love lace but isn't it great to expand our skills and learn something new. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Is there ever a time when Jane doesn't do a great job??? I think not!!!


Well, thank you for that vote of confidence. I will try not to disappoint.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, thank you for that vote of confidence. I will try not to disappoint.


I'm still catching up on the pages Jane, but had to comment straight away on this. YOU NEVER DISAPPOINT!!!! 💞💐💞💐💞🌟✨💫🌟💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I am just about halfway through now, and can see the flowers taking shape finally. Had to fix a couple of mistakes of course. I can't imagine anyone doing double knitting without making mistakes!
> 
> Sue


It's so beautiful Sue, I love it. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I'm still catching up on the pages Jane, but had to comment straight away on this. YOU NEVER DISAPPOINT!!!! ...


Thank you, Ros. I am getting a swelled head.
;-)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry! Get well soon!


Thank you Pam, if this headache will just disappear I think I will be back to normal. I'm having withdrawals from not knitting. I just don't feel like it and that's an unusual feeling for me!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Winter Mists Wrap by Cath Ward
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-mists-wrap
> 
> Honey Cowl by Gretchen Tracy
> ...


Thanks Jane, a girl can never have enough patterns!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> This is just gorgeous Sue. It's so nice to see more of the flowers.
> 
> Everyone else's projects are also coming along nicely. I haven't worked on mine in 2 days so it is still at the same point as the picture. (Sigh)
> 
> ...


Thank you Chris.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Sounds like a yummy salad. Glad your truck is running. Hope you made it to the dump and were able to get a new battery ..... And got some knitting in


Same from me Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, I was glad to hear And see Jackson feeling better, but so sorry you got the "bug" hope you feel better soon.


Thank you Caryn, I hope so too!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> I just finished my little coaster last night. Also have to work more on the tension thing, but at least I've got the idea of how it works now! And I have gotten good at tinking as well! I also did just leave some mistakes in the pattern


It looks great Caryn. I can't see any mistakes. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I have heard turmeric in your eggs in the morning will help with that.


I will have to try that for my hubby he doesn't sleep well. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/muggins-magic-hang-out/topics/2374172
> 
> here you go Tanya.. scroll down a little and you will see the video.. you can also see all her other notes and ideas.. this is a great site.. I have it on my desktop


Thank you Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I just posted pictures of my MD in the parade!!
> 
> I am posting my in progress (not much progress ) pics of my DK.. and my tape ring..LOL


Looking good Ronie. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Finally got something to post.  I'll get a picture of the edge for you tomorrow. Time for bed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Finally got something to post.  I'll get a picture of the edge for you tomorrow. Time for bed!


Sleep well!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Toni!! I am going now to get some more rows done... each row takes so long.. with 360 stitches.. but its going to be worth it


Oh my goodness!!! 360 stitches in double knitting, it will be so worth it, it's a beautiful pattern. I love it. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Finally got something to post. ...


Coming along well, Bev


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> We love you, Jane, and totally admire your beautiful artistry with your sticks, strings, and beads. :thumbup:


Yes we do Jane!!! I agree with Toni. 💞💐💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Especially here in the Midwest!


Yes, I know. That was the gist of my comment but trying to be kind.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Yes we do Jane!!! I agree with Toni.


Thank you, Ros


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Finally am seeing the end of my marathon sweater. BO the bottom is taking forever but once that is done only the ends to be finished off and the buttons. Think simple leather buttons will do as I am burned out on this project. I really wanted to do something more interesting for the button band, but there is a lot of visual detail already.

And now am looking at a very small project for something new. Maybe Franie Brown's little pinwheel purse that Jane sent out the other day. Looks like a less than 1 day todo and a bit fun.

Truck also has the new battery in. Took all of 5" or less to lift out the old battery and place the new one. Two bolts to tighten. The clamping bar is missing--the garage never put it back on when they tested the old one, so another detail to take care of in the morning. What a pain. Hopefully truck can be emptied on Saturday a.m. Too much to do tomorrow. But truck started like a champ --what a relief.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry - couldn't resist...
> [color]Junes Free Pattern Pick from SweaterBabe.comon sale for $0 until 6/30/15[/color]
> Sophisticated Cable and Lace Cowl by SweaterBabe
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/132-sophisticated-cable-and-lace-cowl
> ...


Neither could I Jane, all saved. Thank you for the pretty patterns. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am so jealous of all of you zipping along here & I still have to start over with the last party's project.
> Maybe I should stop test knitting so I won't have that pressure to work on those projects. :-(


I'm not zipping anywhere Jane!!! I did finish a blue beanie while I was staying at Carmen's. She modelled the brown one but chose the blue one, she loved it. My daughter Jane wanted the brown one and had me sew on a cute penguin button (she loves penguins and collects figurines etc.)💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had a hectic day yesterday- and you all have been talking so much, I have just been reading to try and catch up. Hoping Ros is feeling a bit better today.


Thank you Julie, a bit better today. We are a talkative bunch!!! I'm hoping to catch up before I have to recharge my iPad. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is true, I have been following that thread. Given my interest in Guernseys, and getting a bit irritated by those that think it is only a breed of Cattle, but I guess they think they are being funny. Truth be told, I have been a bit down- it is close to 21 years since my oldest died. You get reconciled to their passing, but you can't fill the gap.


I'm so sorry Julie, sending lots of love to you. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, a bit better today. We are a talkative bunch!!! I'm hoping to catch up before I have to recharge my iPad. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm so sorry Julie, sending lots of love to you. 💞


Thanks Ros- it has been a slow day today- spent much of it in bed keeping warm- Hope your headache is lifting!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It is a lovely thought!


Indeed it is a lovely thought. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It is a lovely thought!


Indeed it is a lovely thought. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am so thankful to those designers that provide us with their patterns for free.


Me too Jane. 💞💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That sounds delicious!! It would make a Happy Jane meal too.
> When are you coming to visit? I'll get you to cook it, then.
> ;-)


Can we all come?? Sounds delicious. 🍴☕🍹💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Lots of yummy meals and spices being eaten. It all sounds good to me! I Love avocado. We had 2 avocado trees in Florida. I do miss that. Don't think I can grow them here.


We love avocados and so does Jackson. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I did finish a blue beanie ...


Cute 
Are you feeling a bit better now?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Love the way kids learn language and what they come up with as they try to say what they want.
> 
> Do take care and feel better. Stay warm, calm and rest with lots of hugs.


Thank you Tanya. A stray cat has wondered into Jackson's home and adopted them as its family. Carmen has had the cat sterilised and Jackson calls it Kitty Cat, so that's the cats name now. It is cute hearing Jackson call Kitty Cat and then he says meee owww. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, we do have some wonderful glass artists here in the NW. Always fun to go see what they produce!


The glass artist that made the head I use for some photo's is quite an accomplished designer. He has been commissioned to do some amazing things.. He was a friend of my husbands and he had us over to his studio and we have some of his pieces he made for us. I feel lucky to have those..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RosD said:


> Wouldn't we just have the best time if we could all be altogether in person??? It would be amazing!!! I'm very happy that Jackson and Carmen are better now. I only got a mild dose of what they had and I was pretty miserable, but it was so much worse for little Jackson and he was so sick and couldn't stop crying, it was really awful.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Take care, Ros.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie I really hope that a new day was helpful! I do know how difficult certain times of the year can be. ((((hugs)))) I look forward to your latest project!! and hope the shrug fits


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Look up the Cowichan sweater. It is stranded and typical of a Native American, NW group of people, the Cowichans. Here are some sweaters in that style.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/market/cowichan_sweater
> 
> ...


Thanks Tanya I kind of thought that this was what Chris was talking about .. I love these!! It kind of reminds me of the 'Dude' sweater in the ' Big Lebowski '


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is great Bev!!!! You have gotten quite a bit done! 

Ros I sure hope you start to feel better soon.. I'm glad that Jackson is feeling better... and that your husband was able to come and get you


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Take care, Ros.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

gosh I finally got through all these pages... I hope you all have a great evening and night... I'm so tired and my dyslexia is at its top most of frustration.. I have to correct all my spelling so I am going to go and watch a little tv... I don't dare try to knit..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> It is, isn't it?
> 
> That is pretty nasty if YOU don't feel like knitting!


It is nasty, I want to be knitting but really don't feel like it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me too- hope you are feeling more like knitting by now.


Thanks Julie, not yet, hopefully later. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Good plan. Get well soon!


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros. I am getting a swelled head.
> ;-)


You're welcome Jane, you deserve a swelled head. 💞 or should that be swollen head, it doesn't matter you get what I mean. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Finally got something to post.  I'll get a picture of the edge for you tomorrow. Time for bed!


Looks great Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Ros- it has been a slow day today- spent much of it in bed keeping warm- Hope your headache is lifting!


This headache is hanging in there, I hope it disappears soon. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Cute
> Are you feeling a bit better now?


Thanks Jane, a bit better. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> That is great Bev!!!! You have gotten quite a bit done!
> 
> Ros I sure hope you start to feel better soon.. I'm glad that Jackson is feeling better... and that your husband was able to come and get you


Thanks Ronie, I'm very happy that Jackson is feeling better. He had quite a good day yesterday. I was sad leaving them a day earlier than planned, but it was for the best. I can go back anytime, so I am looking forward to the next visit. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

While I was in Collie, Carmen bought me a knitting book and it had this lovely pattern in it. I wanted to share and it took me quite a while to track down a link, it might have been easier to find if my brain was in gear. Anyway I did find it, hope you like it. It is called Cables & Lace Shawl by Gitta Shrade.💞

http://www.naturallyyarnsnz.com/product.php?id=892

I just checked the link and it's not a very clear photo, I might have to do a bit soon and post a pic, the cables and lace is a pretty stitch. 😀


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I am sorry that you are still feeling under the weather. I hope with some TLC you are feeling better very soon.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I am sorry that you are still feeling under the weather. I hope with some TLC you are feeling better very soon.


Thank you Norma, my headache is finally clearing, so I think it will be over soon. I hope so anyway. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, your DK is great. It must give you a great sense of achievemant.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, that blue hat is very pretty. I can see why she chose it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that blue hat is very pretty. I can see why she chose it!


Thank you Norma, it looks really good on her. 💞

ETA my hubby just got home, nice cup of coffee coming up. I'm so happy I'm feeling better, one of my favourite shows on TV is starting a new season tonight, So you think you can dance. I love it so I hope I'm up to watching it!!!💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> gosh I finally got through all these pages... I hope you all have a great evening and night... I'm so tired and my dyslexia is at its top most of frustration.. I have to correct all my spelling so I am going to go and watch a little tv... I don't dare try to knit..


Isn't it strange that some days dyslexia is bad and not others? I have the same problem. I have never figured out why! Sometimes I know it is because I am tired but that is by no means always the case.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

My hubby made me a cup of coffee, lovely I really enjoyed it. &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie I really hope that a new day was helpful! I do know how difficult certain times of the year can be. ((((hugs)))) I look forward to your latest project!! and hope the shrug fits


Thanks Ronie! I have spent most of the day abed. But the night before I had got only two hours sleep- a late phonecall- and I was really head-achey. Possibly one of those days when several things add up to just not feeling right. No knitting done either. 
I have just the lace edges to do for the shrug- but I want also to try spot gluing the ends, and when I went shopping I managed only to get to the toy shop, not the Emporium. (the only local source of knitting and craft supplies) the two best LYS were unable to compete.
Hugs for you too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> My hubby made me a cup of coffee, lovely I really enjoyed it. 💞


That is what I call TLC :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is what I call TLC :thumbup:


Thank Norma, he's a darling hubby and I feel really good now!!! I hope I'm not getting ahead of myself!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is what I call TLC :thumbup:


Oops double post 😍


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Ronie! I have spent most of the day abed. But the night before I had got only two hours sleep- a late phonecall- and I was really head-achey. Possibly one of those days when several things add up to just not feeling right. No knitting done either.
> I have just the lace edges to do for the shrug- but I want also to try spot gluing the ends, and when I went shopping I managed only to get to the toy shop, not the Emporium. (the only local source of knitting and craft supplies) the two best LYS were unable to compete.
> Hugs for you too!


I hope you get some sleep Julie, please take care. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I hope you get some sleep Julie, please take care. 💞


So do I! Thanks, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So do I! Thanks, Ros!


You're welcome Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--how special to have those glass pieces by a friend and good artist. I know you value them highly.

Dont now the Big Lebinski. I guess it was out of my cultural range

Ros--Nice cable/lace pattern. It is an interesting idea to try and create cables and lace intertwined in an open pattern

The hat is a beauty. When worn to the cables retain much of their pronounced profile?

And you DH is a dear making you that love cuppa. Doing it, itself, is a healer.
Feel better


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Got thinking about Bev;s experience with turmeric in eggs and remembered a discussion from a dog group. Here is an article someone sent with mention that turmeric is fat soluble. So taking capsules with water doesn't work and the turmeric passes on out w/o benefit. Also black pepper helps absorption. Recipes for the Golden paste combine the turmeric, pepper and oil, preferably coconut oil. Indian cooking uses a lot of oil and lots of turmeric with resulting great benefits.

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/the-benefits-of-turmeric-for-dogs/?inf_contact_key=0976c1525168fd619e469bccef2b2d87e4963311b0ffcc6a466290f590768d67


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--Nice cable/lace pattern. It is an interesting idea to try and create cables and lace intertwined in an open pattern


 Many years ago I made a little red jumper using the Herringbone Cable stitch to fit a 3 year old. Very time consuming but I loved the stitch pattern.💞



> The hat is a beauty. When worn to the cables retain much of their pronounced profile?


 Thank you Tanya, the blue was an experiment using two strands of DK together. I think if I used the yarn that the designer chose they would stand out more. The photo is not very clear and Carmen was not feeling well when I took the photo but you can see what it looks like.💞


> And you DH is a dear making you that love cuppa. Doing it, itself, is a healer.
> Feel better


 Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, love that blue beanie. It looks great on Carman. Glad you are starting to feel better. What a lovely cup of coffee. What a lovely hubby.  Wow, that cables and lace stitch is a beauty. 

Oh, Tanya, excited to see your sweater!! Post a picture when you feel recovered enough. It has been a long haul. Yay, for a truck that starts!!

Julie, stay warm. Does Ringo get on the bed to keep you both warmer?? 

Thanks all for your kind comments on the DK. I am really enjoying doing it. There is enough going on that I don't get bored for sure. And, yes Ros, there is that satisfaction when you learn something new.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, love that blue beanie. It looks great on Carman. Glad you are starting to feel better. What a lovely cup of coffee. What a lovely hubby.  Wow, that cables and lace stitch is a beauty.


Thank you Bev. I'm glad I'm feeling better too. That Herringbone Cable Stitch looks prettier in real life. I really enjoyed that cuppa!! 💞



> Oh, Tanya, excited to see your sweater!! Post a picture when you feel recovered enough. It has been a long haul. Yay, for a truck that starts!!


 Same from me Tanya. 💞



> Julie, stay warm. Does Ringo get on the bed to keep you both warmer??


 Thinking of you Julie, hope you're okay. 💞



> Thanks all for your kind comments on the DK. I am really enjoying doing it. There is enough going on that I don't get bored for sure. And, yes Ros, there is that satisfaction when you learn something new.


 It's great learning new things. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, looking forward to seeing your sweater when it is done. I'm glad you got your new battery in alright. The battery on my car died when we were away at the Outer Banks last month. That's not the best place for it to happen as there are not a lot of car repair places nearby. Fortunately, when the AAA tow truck arrived, he was able to confirm it was indeed the battery, and not the alternator which my DH was afraid it might turn out to be. My car is old enough and with enough mileage on, that it could have been that. He was even carrying a battery that fit, so we didn't even need to get towed, but we had a few panicky moments, or at least I did, as we were towards the end of our stay, and we were also transporting some of Kat's stuff that wouldn't fit in their SUV as they had a full load with the family,plus the au pair, and lots of baby gear.

Sue [=tamarque]Finally am seeing the end of my marathon sweater. BO the bottom is taking forever but once that is done only the ends to be finished off and the buttons. Think simple leather buttons will do as I am burned out on this project. I really wanted to do something more interesting for the button band, but there is a lot of visual detail already.

And now am looking at a very small project for something new. Maybe Franie Brown's little pinwheel purse that Jane sent out the other day. Looks like a less than 1 day todo and a bit fun.

Truck also has the new battery in. Took all of 5" or less to lift out the old battery and place the new one. Two bolts to tighten. The clamping bar is missing--the garage never put it back on when they tested the old one, so another detail to take care of in the morning. What a pain. Hopefully truck can be emptied on Saturday a.m. Too much to do tomorrow. But truck started like a champ --what a relief.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That beanie looks beautiful, Ros.

Sue


RosD said:


> I'm not zipping anywhere Jane!!! I did finish a blue beanie while I was staying at Carmen's. She modelled the brown one but chose the blue one, she loved it. My daughter Jane wanted the brown one and had me sew on a cute penguin button (she loves penguins and collects figurines etc.)💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is what I call TLC :thumbup:


For sure!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, love that blue beanie. It looks great on Carman. Glad you are starting to feel better. What a lovely cup of coffee. What a lovely hubby.  Wow, that cables and lace stitch is a beauty.
> 
> Oh, Tanya, excited to see your sweater!! Post a picture when you feel recovered enough. It has been a long haul. Yay, for a truck that starts!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'm sorry to not be able to say more. My back is really hurting sitting here this morning. I need to get moving. That seems to help it the most - walking.

Have a wonderful weekend. We are off to spend some quality family time with our children. Happy Father's Day to those who are celebrating.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, your herringbone Cable stitch is very pretty. Your model is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, I do hope your back improves soon. Enjoy your family time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Finally got something to post.  I'll get a picture of the edge for you tomorrow. Time for bed!


That's looking good, Bev.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm not zipping anywhere Jane!!! I did finish a blue beanie while I was staying at Carmen's. She modelled the brown one but chose the blue one, she loved it. My daughter Jane wanted the brown one and had me sew on a cute penguin button (she loves penguins and collects figurines etc.)💞


I like that.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good news on the truck starting Tanya. And glad you are seeing the finish line for the sweater. Don't forget to post a photo for us.

Husband was very happy with dinner last night. I think he might have even giggled. I tried a new avocado last night, called a slim-cado. Apparently it's a diet avocado. It was all that was available at the store excepting Haas avocados which I have not had good luck with. DH was happy with the diet avocado guacamole. I don't eat guac so can't tell if it is good or not. The only time I eat avocados is when they put a slice in my sushi roll.

Only one row knitted last night, about three times. Could not get the strands to behave and kept going back to fix the mini-floats. Sigh. But we watched a movie - Captain Phillips. We enjoyed it.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, I hope your back gets better. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> My hubby made me a cup of coffee, lovely I really enjoyed it. 💞


Sweet!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...My back is really hurting sitting here this morning....


I hope your walk helps relieve the back pain, Toni. Have a good time with your family.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Isn't it strange that some days dyslexia is bad and not others? I have the same problem. I have never figured out why! Sometimes I know it is because I am tired but that is by no means always the case.


It is strange... and I really get frustrated when I have to re-type everything.. its like my fingers have a mind of their own. LOL


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> That beanie looks beautiful, Ros.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> For sure!!! :thumbup:


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I'm sorry to not be able to say more. My back is really hurting sitting here this morning. I need to get moving. That seems to help it the most - walking.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend. We are off to spend some quality family time with our children. Happy Father's Day to those who are celebrating.


I'm so sorry that your back is hurting Toni, I hope it gets better soon. Have a lovely time with your children. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, your herringbone Cable stitch is very pretty. Your model is gorgeous :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I like that.


Thank you Pam, apparently the band is a mock I-cord so I learnt something new with that beanie. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros that 'cuppa' is such a sweet thing for him to do!! he really knows how to pamper you 

Toni I hope you are feeling better.. get those muscles stretched out and they will behave for you 

Bev that is so true.. it is not a boring process.. I am enjoying mine also...

Tanya I'm glad the truck is running great again... and I love the buttons you have chose for the sweater. My Mom made my daughter a little sweater out of the same colors only it was a big granny square front and back.. with buttons at the shoulder.. those were the same kind she used.. I love that little sweater if we still have it I'll take a pic and share. I can't imagine I would of willingly gotten rid of it.. but we had a mold and mildew issue in the last house and lost a bunch of stuff.. I opened one box and just tossed everything.. I didn't want the spores flying anymore than they already were... 
The Big Lebowski is a movie with Jeff Bridges.. he is called 'Dude' and the sweater has been named the 'Dude Sweater' http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&craft=knitting&query=the%20dude%20sweater&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=recently-popular

Sue I am glad you were able to get your car running quickly... I have broken down all over Eastern Oregon.. I got lucky to have wonderful strangers there to help me!!! just thinking of some of the instances sends chills down my spine..  It didn't take long for us to get me a dependable car.. my car now is 10 years old and ready for a trade in... he wants to get me a luxury sedan!! I want his truck and for him to get a bigger truck... LOL we will see what we end up with.. I'd like luxury car.. but I don't need one.. I only drive 1.5 miles a day LOL


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, I hope your back gets better. Have a wonderful weekend.


Me, too, Toni.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This is a free MKAL that just started:
Starting date: June 18, 2015 
End: July 02, 2015 
Mystery "MoonWalk" by Birgit Freyer
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mystery-moonwalk

My Friend Rachel by Rose Williams - we've seen her patterns before. This is her latest.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-friend-rachel

Coquillage by Corinne Ouillon
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/coquillage

Again, we've looked at her patterns before, but today I noticed several that I hadn't downloaded before - perhaps they were only recently posted on Ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Corinne+Ouillon&sort=date&view=thumbs


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, I do hope your back improves soon. Enjoy your family time.


Thank you, Norma.  And Pam, and Ronie, and Jane, and anyone I might have missed.

Thanks for the heads up on the patterns, Jane! The MKAL looks like a really pretty one!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. Have saved some. I really like a lot by Corinne Ouillon. Had several saved already but some were new. There is just not enough time for all the beauties out there.

Suequote=jscaplen]This is a free MKAL that just started:
Starting date: June 18, 2015 
End: July 02, 2015 
Mystery "MoonWalk" by Birgit Freyer
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mystery-moonwalk

My Friend Rachel by Rose Williams - we've seen her patterns before. This is her latest.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-friend-rachel

Coquillage by Corinne Ouillon
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/coquillage

Again, we've looked at her patterns before, but today I noticed several that I hadn't downloaded before - perhaps they were only recently posted on Ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Corinne+Ouillon&sort=date&view=thumbs[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, hope you are feeling better now.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Ronie! I have spent most of the day abed. But the night before I had got only two hours sleep- a late phonecall- and I was really head-achey. Possibly one of those days when several things add up to just not feeling right. No knitting done either.
> I have just the lace edges to do for the shrug- but I want also to try spot gluing the ends, and when I went shopping I managed only to get to the toy shop, not the Emporium. (the only local source of knitting and craft supplies) the two best LYS were unable to compete.
> Hugs for you too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, sorry your back is hurting. Hopefully walking will help. Enjoy your time with the family.

Sue


TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I'm sorry to not be able to say more. My back is really hurting sitting here this morning. I need to get moving. That seems to help it the most - walking.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend. We are off to spend some quality family time with our children. Happy Father's Day to those who are celebrating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya. 💞


Ros would you be able to give the full pattern for the lace cable- I would love to use it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, love that blue beanie. It looks great on Carman. Glad you are starting to feel better. What a lovely cup of coffee. What a lovely hubby.  Wow, that cables and lace stitch is a beauty.
> 
> Oh, Tanya, excited to see your sweater!! Post a picture when you feel recovered enough. It has been a long haul. Yay, for a truck that starts!!
> 
> ...


Yes, Ringo and I snuggle up at night, quite often.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I hope your walk helps relieve the back pain, Toni. Have a good time with your family.


ditto


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Have a great day/evening all.... 

Thanks for the patterns Jane.. one of these days I will get the courage and have the time for one of these KAL's


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, hope you are feeling better now.
> 
> Sue


It is a new day now, Sue- and that usually means better- I am working now on the lace edging for the shrug.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> and I love the buttons you have chosen for the sweater


Did I miss a picture of Tanya's sweater??????


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It seems to me avocados would grow in your State. Don't know about this company but they sell avocado for all 50 States:
> 
> http://www.fast-growing-trees.com/Cold-Hardy-Avocado-Tree.htm
> 
> You might check them out and search a bit to see what variety might grow where you are now. Am loving avocado's, too.


Thanks for this Tanya. I think I would have to grow it in a pot and bring it inside for a few months, as we do get temps below 18F here in dec and Jan. Problem is, I don't know where I would put it inside.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Did I miss a picture of Tanya's sweater??????


Bev, just going back now and I don't think there is a picture yet. Tanya just mentioned that she will use leather buttons.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...The MKAL looks like a really pretty one!


She has some really nice patterns but I haven't done any of them yet. I don't imagine that I'll get to join in on this one while it's current, either.
The test knit of Dancing Bees is taking up a lot of time. Also, I unravelled my MD last night & will CO again this evening - with luck.

I managed to finish the 1st clue for Vampire last night - just couldn't get at it before.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I really like a lot by Corinne Ouillon. Had several saved already but some were new.


Same here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...one of these days I will get the courage and have the time for one of these KAL's


Why would you need to get courage?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Chris, the Cowichan sweaters are very beautiful. Too bad that class is so expensive. Hope you can get to do it. 

Bev, I love how your bird are starting to peep out! Lovely dk. You look like you got the process down now too! For some reason I can see the blue figure easier than the white. Not sure what that says about my figure/ ground perception abilities  

Tanya, can't wait to see you finished sweater. Yay that you are seeing the finish line. I've always liked those leather buttons! 

Ros, hope your headache is all gone now. Cute cup of coffee from your DH. Very special. Love the hats and the pretty lace/ cable pattern too. Bet that was a beautiful jumper you made with it.

Toni, hope your walk has helped work out the pain in your back. Do enjoy you weekend visiting!

What's not to like about that wonderful dinner Melanie! Glad your DH appreciated it  Sorry you had problems with your dk, that's a lot of time to spend on one row. But you probably have got it down pat now. 
I liked that captain Phillips movie!

Glad your feeling better Julie and that you are getting the lace edging done on the shrug. Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Did I miss a picture of Tanya's sweater??????


Not a recent one.. just a description of it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Why would you need to get courage?


to venture into the unknown... and out of the safety of our group


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Chris, the Cowichan sweaters are very beautiful. Too bad that class is so expensive. Hope you can get to do it.
> 
> Bev, I love how your bird are starting to peep out! Lovely dk. You look like you got the process down now too! For some reason I can see the blue figure easier than the white. Not sure what that says about my figure/ ground perception abilities
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There is a shawl on the Loveknitting site called Ishneich- forget the designers name[edit Lucy Hague]- they are paid patterns, but to my eye very beautiful- more cables and simple lace edging


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh dang, I see I left this open on my tablet, but don't have time to read as I will be heading back to see my sis in NJ. Marking my page at 57


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Have a great weekend with your sis, Chris.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> to venture into the unknown... and out of the safety of our group


We'll all have to do one together then so you will still feel as if you are doing it with the group.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a shawl on the Loveknitting site called Ishneich...very beautiful- more cables and simple lace edging


It reminds me of some of the designs by Erica Jackofsky (Fiddle Knits.)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

The people in these MKALs are usually very friendly and helpful. I was apprehensive the first one I did, but it was fine, and both Jane and I sem quite at home doing more than one at a time. Often you meet the same people in the different MKALs. We are all knitters, and I think knitters are a special group.

Sue


Ronie said:


> to venture into the unknown... and out of the safety of our group


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for this Tanya. I think I would have to grow it in a pot and bring it inside for a few months, as we do get temps below 18F here in dec and Jan. Problem is, I don't know where I would put it inside.
> 
> Around here I see Fig trees being grown. Used to see the older Italians do this in their back yards. We get pretty cold temps. What they do is wrap the tree with burlap to keep the brutal cold off the tree. I would look into this type of protection for the Avocado. You do have a Co-operative Extension agent in your area--every State has one. And they also have a home owner division. This is a Federal program in case you are not aware of it. I also call major garden centers for questions as they usually have a master gardener on staff for such information. There might some good suggestions online for growing these trees in your area.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> It is strange... and I really get frustrated when I have to re-type everything.. its like my fingers have a mind of their own. LOL


Oh yes! My mind does one thing and my fingers something completely different :roll:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--no, you didn't miss a pic of the sweater. I only announced getting to see the end of it. Just finished BO the bottom edge, all 200+ stitches. Now to do the ends (way too many), the buttons and the underarm seams. And then the blocking. Still have no good place to do this--maybe outdoors under plastic???????

By the time I get to DK, everyone will be way beyond onto the next MKAL or whatever other project. 

Love your DK bird. It looks terrific.

Chris--have a great weekend in NJ. Hope you have good weather. Around here it can't make up its mind. Right now it is very sunny.

Melanie--missed your great dinner, only got the avocado. There was a time I couldn't stand them, but love them now--a little garlic, shallots, fresh garden tomato in the summer. The very best. And Avocado oil/fat is one of the good ones for us.

Ronie--dyslexia is frustrating. I read years ago that at least 10% of the public is dyslexic to some degree. I think the number is even higher given all the toxic exposure to babies in utero. I still get left and right backwards and that is a dyslexic symptom. My daughter is somewhat dyslexic and we never knew. She was dx when in college trying to learn an older style camera that showed things upside down and she couldn't 'get it.'

Thanx for the "Dude Sweater" info. Will have to look it up later.

Losing things to floods and mold is so aggravating. Son and partner saved the baby sweaters I made when gd was an infant. They had 3 ft of water in their apartment during Irene. Quelle mess!!!!! I use an enzyme product for saving personal items that can be cleaned. Too painful to lose such personal things.

Toni--hope your back is feeling better. Lots of easy stretching and some walking might just be the ticket.

Ros--Yes, the hat pattern in the herringbone lace stitch would be so nice to have. Is the Mock I-cord just knitting the edge till it curls on itself? I like that detail myself and so easy to do.

Good day at work today getting job moved forward well. So grateful to have this worker with me. He has sub'd to me over 20 years and seems to take pity on my disabilities. He truly is my knees and back when I need it. We got the underlayment down and the painting of walls and ceiling done. Will have a happy customer when they see the work. Had hoped to get home early and just sit an knit and give knees a rest but several PIA things occurred to eat up the afternoon. My credit card was rejected because the number was not right. Huh??? Apparently there was a security breach someplace and the number was highjacked. The bank never told me--they just canceled the card. They sent me a new one which I never saw (I don't always open my mail if I don't recognize the need to do so). And they did give me an immediate replacement but time to go to the bank and wait, etc. Then the battery seemed to have lost its steel rod clamp and that took time to check out and try to find a replacement. So here it is after 5 PM and not a knitting needle has met fingers. Gorgeous outside but won't do any gardening tonite--just sitting, treating the knees and resting


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Latis. I really like how this yarn knit up. I bought it a couple of years ago - my first Ice Yarns order - only paid about 50¢ a skein - including shipping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Latis. I really like how this yarn knit up. I bought it a couple of years ago - my first Ice Yarns order - only paid about 50¢ a skein - including shipping.


Looking more lovely than I had anticipated- shows what blocking achieves!
Tango is quite resigned to being a model!!!!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, it looks wonderful!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks beautiful, Jane. Tango really looks at home enveloped in that beautiful shawl.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> Here is my Latis. I really like how this yarn knit up. I bought it a couple of years ago - my first Ice Yarns order - only paid about 50¢ a skein - including shipping.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats, Jane!! Another stunner Lovely yarn, beautiful pattern and as usual excellent stitching.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking more lovely than I had anticipated- shows what blocking achieves!


Thank you, Julie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, it looks wonderful!!


Thank you, Bev


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We'll all have to do one together then so you will still feel as if you are doing it with the group.


That would be fun


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looks beautiful, Jane.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Congrats, Jane!! Another stunner Lovely yarn, beautiful pattern and as usual excellent stitching.


Thank you so much, Jan 
This is quite a nice & easy pattern - worth doing again.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> sisu said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for this Tanya. I think I would have to grow it in a pot and bring it inside for a few months, as we do get temps below 18F here in dec and Jan. Problem is, I don't know where I would put it inside.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Latis. I really like how this yarn knit up. I bought it a couple of years ago - my first Ice Yarns order - only paid about 50¢ a skein - including shipping.


Wow what a great deal. Looks like it knitted up perfectly for a very lovely Latis. Goes well with Tango. You really did fantastic work on this one Jane :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My house should be quiet tonight. Amy returned to work and home this morning. She still has some drainage, but nothing like it was, so will just have to wait and see what happens. She will back Monday for another dr appointment.
My GS just left with his mother after his stay here, and my DH has a Lodge meeting. So I am going to have a quiet evening, knitting and whatever else takes my fancy. Sometimes it is nice to have some quiet time to oneself.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...You really did fantastic work on this one Jane :thumbup:


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...So I am going to have a quiet evening, knitting and whatever else takes my fancy....


Enjoy !


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--definitely hope you have a calm, and quiet evening. It sure has been a whirlwind of activity and worry for you.

Jane--The latis looks great. What was the ICE yarn again that you used? They do have some nice yarns.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My house should be quiet tonight. Amy returned to work and home this morning. She still has some drainage, but nothing like it was, so will just have to wait and see what happens. She will back Monday for another dr appointment.
> My GS just left with his mother after his stay here, and my DH has a Lodge meeting. So I am going to have a quiet evening, knitting and whatever else takes my fancy. Sometimes it is nice to have some quiet time to oneself.
> 
> Sue


Your evening sound very peaceful, Sue. You have had a whirlwind of a couple of years. I sincerely and fervently pray that this most recent procedure of Amy solves her drainage challenge. It was not an easy spell for her at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Your evening sound very peaceful, Sue. You have had a whirlwind of a couple of years. I sincerely and fervently pray that this most recent procedure of Amy solves her drainage challenge. It was not an easy spell for her at all.


Very well expressed, Jan! Seconding these thoughts.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice Latis Jane. You always do such beautiful work. And fifty cents a skein? Nice!

Enjoy your weekend with the family Toni.

Enjoy the quiet Sue. I see knitting in your immediate future.  Glad Amy is improving.

I did a few rows on my hotpad, am done through row 26 so past the halfway point. I spent some time stash diving tonight to decide on my beads for the Dancing Bees MKAL (already chose yarn) and the yarn and beads for Elizabeth's Forest MKAL. Dancing Bees is to be Knit Picks Gloss Lace in sterling with square clear crystal beads. Forest will be Cherry Tree Hill Supersock lace in rose petals (pink) with pink rectangular glass beads. Should be interesting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Latis. I really like how this yarn knit up. I bought it a couple of years ago - my first Ice Yarns order - only paid about 50¢ a skein - including shipping.


Absolutely beautiful, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--The latis looks great.


Thank you, Tanya 


> What was the ICE yarn again that you used?


It was just called Misc Sale. It's acrylic but feels soft now that it is blocked.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Very nice Latis Jane. You always do such beautiful work. And fifty cents a skein? Nice!


Thank you, Melanie, very kind of you 


> I did a few rows on my hotpad, am done through row 26 so past the halfway point.


Great!


> Dancing Bees is to be Knit Picks Gloss Lace in sterling with square clear crystal beads. Forest will be Cherry Tree Hill Supersock lace in rose petals (pink) with pink rectangular glass beads. Should be interesting.


They do sound interesting. I haven't even thought about what to use for Forest yet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely beautiful, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

ABC interviewed our friend Dylan in Annapolis:
http://www.abc2news.com/news/region/anne-arundel-county/french-replica-frigate-lhermione-docks-in-annapolis


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

How wonderful they chose to interview him.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> ABC interviewed our friend Dylan in Annapolis:
> http://www.abc2news.com/news/region/anne-arundel-county/french-replica-frigate-lhermione-docks-in-annapolis


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, I hope you enjoyed the evening to the fullest. So glad to hear that the drainage has greatly diminished. Praying it all goes away.

Melanie, sounds as if you have you have everything lined up to keep you busy for awhile.

Two offices and grocery shopping after supper. Going to have a bit of relaxing, then head to bed.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> ABC interviewed our friend Dylan in Annapolis:
> http://www.abc2news.com/news/region/anne-arundel-county/french-replica-frigate-lhermione-docks-in-annapolis


Great interview! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Finished my potholder! Not perfect but a great learning experience.  Thanks, Sue, for getting us going on this.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Really enjoyed the videos, Jane. Thanks. 

Pam, your pot holder looks great!! Well done.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it has been lovely and quiet and peaceful here, except when it poured and we had a thunderstorm. When my DD left here with my grandson, she was going to take him to the ER as his face was beginning to swell up. We thought it was some seafood he had eaten the other day causing a reaction, including headaches, and had given him some Benadryl but before he left he said his face was really hurting. My DH thought it best to have him checked out before they headed to the campground for the weekend. The latest I heard was that the dr was going to do a CTscan of his pituitary gland. I told them they should plan on spending the night here when he is discharged as it is over an hour and half drive there and it is getting late.

I have been knitting away on my cowl. It is so quiet, the dogs are sleeping and there is no background TV or electronic games noise!

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, I hope you enjoyed the evening to the fullest. So glad to hear that the drainage has greatly diminished. Praying it all goes away.
> 
> Melanie, sounds as if you have you have everything lined up to keep you busy for awhile.
> 
> Two offices and grocery shopping after supper. Going to have a bit of relaxing, then head to bed.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pam, your potholder looks great. Glad you enjoyed making it.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Finished my potholder! Not perfect but a great learning experience.  Thanks, Sue, for getting us going on this.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my Sue, sending prayers for you GS also. That sounds a little scary.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my cowl, with 35 rows done out of 49. Probably three or four more days of knitting left, but it should be finished within these two weeks.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Really enjoyed the videos, Jane. Thanks.
> 
> Pam, your pot holder looks great!! Well done.


Thanks, Bev! It was fun (and challenging)!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, it has been lovely and quiet and peaceful here, except when it poured and we had a thunderstorm. When my DD left here with my grandson, she was going to take him to the ER as his face was beginning to swell up. We thought it was some seafood he had eaten the other day causing a reaction, including headaches, and had given him some Benadryl but before he left he said his face was really hurting. My DH thought it best to have him checked out before they headed to the campground for the weekend. The latest I heard was that the dr was going to do a CTscan of his pituitary gland. I told them they should plan on spending the night here when he is discharged as it is over an hour and half drive there and it is getting late.
> 
> I have been knitting away on my cowl. It is so quiet, the dogs are sleeping and there is no background TV or electronic games noise!
> 
> Sue


Oh, Sue, I hope all is going to be okay with your GS! Glad you've been able to have some quiet, alone time this evening. I always enjoy that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pam, your potholder looks great. Glad you enjoyed making it.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue! Always a good thing to try something new.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my cowl, with 35 rows done out of 49. Probably three or four more days of knitting left, but it should be finished within these two weeks.
> 
> Sue


That is looking so great, Sue. The colors are really pretty!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> How wonderful they chose to interview him.


Yes - his parents are so proud of him.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Great interview! Thanks for sharing.


I am glad that you enjoyed it. This is such a great adventure for him.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Finished my potholder! Not perfect but a great learning experience.


Hurray for you, Pam!!
Looks marvellous!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...The latest I heard was that the dr was going to do a CTscan of his pituitary gland....


Oh, dear, Sue - more upset in your lives. I hope that it is nothing serious.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my cowl, with 35 rows done out of 49. ...


I love it, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:



> Really enjoyed the videos, Jane. Thanks. ...


I am glad. You're welcome.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hurray for you, Pam!!
> Looks marvellous!


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Finished my potholder! Not perfect but a great learning experience.  Thanks, Sue, for getting us going on this.


Looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, your Latis is superb and suits the model to a T :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> ABC interviewed our friend Dylan in Annapolis:
> http://www.abc2news.com/news/region/anne-arundel-county/french-replica-frigate-lhermione-docks-in-annapolis


That was brilliant! DH was very interested!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, that is great! Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your cowl is so beautiful. You are making a wonderful job of it! Prayers for your GS. I do hope he improves soon.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ros would you be able to give the full pattern for the lace cable- I would love to use it!


Yes Julie I can do that for you. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, hope your headache is all gone now. Cute cup of coffee from your DH. Very special. Love the hats and the pretty lace/ cable pattern too. Bet that was a beautiful jumper you made with it.


Thank you Caryn for all of your comments. I am feeling much better but poor little Jackson is sick again. I did love that little red jumper, I thought it was very pretty. Cables and lace are a lovely combination. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Have a great weekend with your sis, Chris.


I hope you have a great weekend too Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Tanya, I will take photos of the mock I-chord and explain it tomorrow. It's dark here and I don't think the photos will turn out in this light. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Latis. I really like how this yarn knit up. I bought it a couple of years ago - my first Ice Yarns order - only paid about 50¢ a skein - including shipping.


Oops double post. 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Latis. I really like how this yarn knit up. I bought it a couple of years ago - my first Ice Yarns order - only paid about 50¢ a skein - including shipping.


It's so beautiful Jane and I really love the colour. As per usual your model is perfect. I have to say it again Tango is gorgeous, just look at that darling face. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Enjoy !


Same from me Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Finished my potholder! Not perfect but a great learning experience.  Thanks, Sue, for getting us going on this.


It looks great Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my Sue, sending prayers for you GS also. That sounds a little scary.


I also hope your GS is ok Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my Sue, sending prayers for you GS also. That sounds a little scary.


I also hope your GS is ok Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my cowl, with 35 rows done out of 49. Probably three or four more days of knitting left, but it should be finished within these two weeks.
> 
> Sue


It's stunning Sue, I love it. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thanks for you turmeric info. Interesting how healthful the Indian spices are: cumin, cinnamon, cilantro, turmeric, etc.


I thought someone would mention this possibility! My thought is prepared mustard for sandwiches too. It's not just a breakfast preferance! Most hamburger gives me entertainment also...so the mustard helps control that.



sisu said:


> Lots of yummy meals and spices being eaten. It all sounds good to me! I Love avocado. We had 2 avocado trees in Florida. I do miss that. Don't think I can grow them here.





tamarque said:


> It seems to me avocados would grow in your State. Don't know about this company but they sell avocado for all 50 States:
> 
> http://www.fast-growing-trees.com/Cold-Hardy-Avocado-Tree.htm
> 
> You might check them out and search a bit to see what variety might grow where you are now. Am loving avocado's, too.


If you look up the growing zones - http://planthardiness.ars.usda.gov/PHZMWeb/ and look below at my attachment...I'm envious! Up to Zone 8a and 8b!

TLL and Sisu --> I'm posting your states growth zones in photos below. This way I don't have to know what county your in...I just found out I'm in 6a though (would explain why the peppers are doing well THIS year).



Ronie said:


> gosh I finally got through all these pages... I hope you all have a great evening and night... I'm so tired and my dyslexia is at its top most of frustration.. I have to correct all my spelling so I am going to go and watch a little tv... I don't dare try to knit..


Now you know why I'm making notes as I work my way forward...this comment of yours is on page 61 --> and I have to work up to page 70. And MY dyslexia is being quite fun!!!



Miss Pam said:


> Finished my potholder! Not perfect but a great learning experience.


I didn't show the other side of mine...but that IS the same pattern! Nice.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Here are two more growth zone photos


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - his parents are so proud of him.


That is wonderful Jane. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*RosD* --> Thanks for the Herringbone Cable Stitch photo...I've saved it to my hard drive for later use.

I have saved the growth zone photos for research purposes on my hard drive. Will let me know for NEXT year what to grow!  :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> *RosD* --> Thanks for the Herringbone Cable Stitch photo...I've saved it to my hard drive for later use.
> 
> I have saved the growth zone photos for research purposes on my hard drive. Will let me know for NEXT year what to grow!  :thumbup:


You're welcome. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my cowl, with 35 rows done out of 49. Probably three or four more days of knitting left, but it should be finished within these two weeks. Sue


I love how that is turning out, Sue. Gorgeous!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

My edge


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> ABC interviewed our friend Dylan in Annapolis:
> http://www.abc2news.com/news/region/anne-arundel-county/french-replica-frigate-lhermione-docks-in-annapolis


That was so exciting to watch what a great experience for Dylan! Thanks for posting .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Very nice Latis Jane. You always do such beautiful work. And fifty cents a skein? Nice!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend with the family Toni.
> 
> ...


You sound like you are all ready for some lovely new scarves/ shawls. Love to see pictures of yarn and beads


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Finished my potholder! Not perfect but a great learning experience.  Thanks, Sue, for getting us going on this.


That turned out wonderful Pam. Looks perfect to me!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--the cowl is coming along beautifully.

Ros--thanx for the herringbone lace stitch. have it saved.

Have to keep reminding myself that you are in winter down under there and poor Jackson is going thru his immune building year with all these fevers and colds. It is so stressful to deal with an unhappy sick child but there is this upside to the process, too. Remembering this may help the adults get thru their own stress.

Karen--thanx for the comparative zone maps. keep in mind that they are the low temp comparisons. Plants that grow in the warmer seasons can still be grown in colder zones. They just will not withstand the colder temps of Spring and early frosts. Other factors apply, too. For example some plants need longer day light hours like tomatoes so length of growing season is also very important.

One thing I got from these maps is a sense of the different climates that we all live in.

Jane--the video of the Hermione was fun. Fun to see Dylan and get a sense of the real person. Fabulous experience for a young person--one that can be transformative and offer lifetime memories. Nice to share this with us.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, I was glad to hear that Amy is doing better and hope that she continues to heal. Sorry about your GS though. Hope it turns out to be easily taken care of. Glad you were able to get in some much needed quiet time!
Your cowl looks gorgeous and is very motivating. I think I will try and see if I can do something that big!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam--love the way the potholder turned out. 

Bev--your DK edging looks excellent. Really like the look of this method better than the K2strands tog. I think, if I ever get to it, after swatching a dk sample and getting the hand of it, I will take up this single color chain edge, too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, sorry to hear Jackson is sick again. Hope he recovers quickly. Thanks for the pattern.

Karen, thank you for taking the time to look up those zones. I will bookmark this page. I am in the Asheville area, so More in the 6a, 6b zone.

Ooh, I really like that edge Bev! I will have to give that a try as well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks pretty good to me!


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, that is great! Well done :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> It looks great Pam. 💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I didn't show the other side of mine...but that IS the same pattern! Nice.


Thank you, Karen!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My edge


Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> That turned out wonderful Pam. Looks perfect to me!


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--love the way the potholder turned out.
> 
> Bev--your DK edging looks excellent. Really like the look of this method better than the K2strands tog. I think, if I ever get to it, after swatching a dk sample and getting the hand of it, I will take up this single color chain edge, too.


Thank you, Tanya!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes Julie I can do that for you. 💞


Thanks so much, Ros! I've bookmarked this page.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ros, sorry to hear Jackson is sick again. Hope he recovers quickly. Thanks for the pattern.
> 
> Karen, thank you for taking the time to look up those zones. I will bookmark this page. I am in the Asheville area, so More in the 6a, 6b zone.
> 
> Ooh, I really like that edge Bev! I will have to give that a try as well.


Funny to realize you and I are in the same climate zones despite the north-south distance betw us. How high up the mountains are you?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been looking at all these potholders and realizing how resistant I am to taking so much time to make that type of item. But in looking at the TPHPE pattern it struck me that it would make a great end for a scarf. The sides could be left open, in whole or part, to hold gloves, keys, hands, etc. And the bulk of the scarf could be done DK w/o a pattern or even another stitch like garter or moss.

And we have been exploring DK with 2 colors, but why not do a double knit with cables, or Ros's Herringbone cable/lace.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

just a quick minute to say hello to you all and a couple of short comments. I need to keep at it this morning to get my things done as we need to go to DH;s fathers today for house prep. We need to get it to optimum curb appeal to sell. He will be moving to assisted living in a couple of weeks. We are all very happy that he came to this conclusion as I believe he will remain in better health for longer than staying alone in his home.

Here is hoping that you DGS's health issue is minor, Sue.

Absolutely perfect cast on edge, Bev!! I will need to double check your method later. Congrats to all of you who have shown your DK projects. What a variety of beautiful work. You all should be very proud of yourselves.

Thanks for the link to the Hermoine, Jane. What an experience for your young friend. I will show this video to DH and DS as both are interested in history.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the link to your friend's TV interview. My brother will be seeing the Hermione when she goes to Philadelphia. Included with the festivities will be a six-story rubber duck.

Your pot holder looks great Pam. Nice work.

You are making great progress on your cowl Sue. The pattern is lovely. Hoping for the best for your GS.

That edge is wonderful Bev. Which one did you use? I am glad I will be doing a crochet border to cover up mine, lol.

Gardening: Zone 10


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Your pot holder looks great Pam. Nice work.


Thank you, Melanie!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Upcoming MKAL yarn and beads. The pink is for Elizabeth's Forest MKAL. I used this same yarn for the Tristano. The silver is for the Dancing Bees MKAL. I have six skeins but have wound only the one which took me about 40 minutes as I do not own a swift or ball winder, unless you count my knees and hands, lol. I had to put the clear beads on a post-it note so ignore the purple thing. Clue one came out for Dancing Bees today. I am already behind, lol.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, that looks good. It reflects the background colour for each side. Are you going to do anything else in DK?

Sue



eshlemania said:


> My edge


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, your Latis is superb and suits the model to a T :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma 
That would be T as in Tango?
He wasn't really cooperative - kept lying down on me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That was brilliant! DH was very interested!


He is going to have a hard time settling back to everyday life after this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Yes Julie I can do that for you. 💞


Thank you from me


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... poor little Jackson is sick again...


I guess maybe he hadn't quite licked it the last round. Glad that *you* are feeling better though - although I know that you would rather be sick in his place.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's so beautiful Jane and I really love the colour.


Thank you, Ros 
That colour will make it very versatile, I think. It is pretty fine so can collapse quite well into a scarf but can also be easily worn over the shoulders & the beads add a very nice drape - that would really have been missed otherwise - would have been really limp, I think.


> As per usual your model is perfect. I have to say it again Tango is gorgeous, just look at that darling face.


Thank you on his behalf


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> My edge


Nice & neat!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--the video of the Hermione was fun. ...Fabulous experience for a young person--one that can be transformative and offer lifetime memories. ...


Thank you, Tanya - & others - for commenting on Dylan's interview - other videos that followed were interesting as well.

This is definitely a major experience for him. I wonder if they will have trouble keeping him close to home now. He will probably have awakened the wanderlust inherited from his father - who was a circus performer & travelled all over Europe when he was younger.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I am glad I will be doing a crochet border to cover up mine, lol...


Good idea - I am sure that I will have to remember that.
A friend of mine on Ravelry uses a crocheted edging on her shawls to stabilize the neck, etc. but I keep forgetting - wish that I had remembered for Spring Fling.
You might recall the edging that she put on her Snowdrop (3rd posting):
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-321077-1.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Clue one came out for Dancing Bees today. I am already behind, lol.


It won't take long to knit up this clue. I like that - a short clue to get you started - makes you feel like you are well on your way.

I love those yarns & beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Interesting use of colour - looks like a stained glass window
Pentagonal Penrose Throw Blanket by Barb Cutler
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pentagonal-penrose-throw-blanket

I thought this a timely possiblity
A shawl for the adventurous knitter, using fair isle (stranded) technique, steeks, and Magic Balls
Turkish-Norwegian Shawl by Priscilla Hollingsworth
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/turkish-norwegian-shawl

This might be a less scary introduction to steeking - who cares if you ruin a cup holder?
Steek This Coffee Cozy by Rachel Henry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/steek-this-coffee-cozy


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We'll all have to do one together then so you will still feel as if you are doing it with the group.


that sounds like fun Jane!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Sue and Jane... it is tempting for sure  (kal's)

Chris have a good time.. I am about to take off myself.. and I am only on page 66  We will just catch up later 

Tanya I hate it when the banks do that.. they also won't let you use your card for very much with out putting a stop to it.. then you have to call the bank and ask what's going on and they say they put a limit on how much you can spend but since you called and we know the activity is legitimate then you can continue to use it.. but that does you no good if you use it after 5pm!!

Jane that is so nice!!!!! I love the size and color.. and it looks like you made it especially for Tango!!!
He looks great in it! 

gotta fly there are people waiting on me.. have a great day/evening all


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these. That Turkish-Norwegian is beautiful, but I would never knit something like that. Did you see the yardage for it?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Interesting use of colour - looks like a stained glass window
> Pentagonal Penrose Throw Blanket by Barb Cutler
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pentagonal-penrose-throw-blanket
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that is so nice!!!!! I love the size and color.. and it looks like you made it especially for Tango!!!
> He looks great in it! ...


Thank you very much, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I hate it when the banks do that...and they say ...we know the activity is legitimate then you can continue to use it...


Even a bigger headache if you are travelling. We have never had a problem - but it is recommended that you advise them beforehand.
A couple of friends (Michael's good friend & his mother) came to visit us in France & they couldn't access their money. She got some cash at the airport but after that she couldn't use her credit card or her bank card. Good thing that they weren't travelling on their own - having to pay for hotels, restaurants, etc. We took care of things & then she paid us back afterwards.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That Turkish-Norwegian is beautiful, but I would never knit something like that. Did you see the yardage for it?


I doubt very much that I would either. No - I hadn't looked too closely but I would imagine that steeking would involve a certain amount of wastage.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> That edge is wonderful Bev. Which one did you use?


Here's the link, Melanie. It is really easy to do. I wrote down the steps and now I never look at it. It's the No Twist Chain Stitch Edge.

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/muggins-magic-hang-out/2359885/201-225#201

Tanya, I love the way this edge looks. So much neater than the k2tog or p2tog at the end of the row. 

Caryn, it's really easy. 

Jan, this edge is the sides of the work, not the cast on edge. I am not entirely satisfied with the cast on either. I may be seeing what else is out there.

Melanie, love your yarn and bead choices. 

Sue, yes, yes, I will be doing more DK. I like your cowl. I might try that. What yarn are you using for yours? I want something absolutely soft and very drapey. 



Jane said:


> He wasn't really cooperative - kept lying down on me.


Yet still maintaining that regal aloof look. 

I am getting near the end and have found some mistakes in placement of contrast stitches. Not gonna worry about it. Just will be sure do do better on the next one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here's the link


Oh, my, I am going to have 100 pages of tips, hints & links to sift through when I finally get a chance to CO.

Still trying to iron out wrinkles to get our swim club in the water: we have less than half our normal membership (so less money among other things) & only have swimming-coaches - have to ensure that they get their swim time, too, no hotel rooms available for the Championships at the end of the season, ...
My ulcers are flaring up!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Upcoming MKAL yarn and beads. The pink is for Elizabeth's Forest MKAL. I used this same yarn for the Tristano. The silver is for the Dancing Bees MKAL. I have six skeins but have wound only the one which took me about 40 minutes as I do not own a swift or ball winder, unless you count my knees and hands, lol. I had to put the clear beads on a post-it note so ignore the purple thing. Clue one came out for Dancing Bees today. I am already behind, lol.


Those are both really lovely yarns, Melanie.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Am having a quiet day now! My DD and GS got back from the hospital at about 1.30 am. Needless to say, we had waited up for them. He was diagnosed with inflammation of his parotid gland, and has been given antibiotic and pain med and a topicl cream for the rash on his forehead. Next week he will have to follow up with an ENT. Hopefully by then it will be getting better. They left just before noon, heading to their camper at Lake Anna. Heather and I had gone together to theFarmer's Market earlier. It was nice to have some time with her, as we don't usually see much of them over the summer as they spend most weekends at the campground. With such a late night, I didn't make it to Jazzercise. I will probably take a nap later this afternoon.

I did knit the first clue of Dancing Bees. This is a nice slow moving MKAL.The next clue isn't until July 3rd which should give me some time to catch up on other projects. I cast on for the 3/4 version, but on,y noticed that it requires 1600 yards and I only have 1050, so may frog it and do the triangle instead. Apparently you can do extra repeats of charts, which is what I will plan on doing.
Hope to get back to the DKA cowl shortly.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck with the house prep, Jan.

GS has a diagnosis and medication now, so hopefully he is on the mend now.

Sue
quote=jangmb]just a quick minute to say hello to you all and a couple of short comments. I need to keep at it this morning to get my things done as we need to go to DH;s fathers today for house prep. We need to get it to optimum curb appeal to sell. He will be moving to assisted living in a couple of weeks. We are all very happy that he came to this conclusion as I believe he will remain in better health for longer than staying alone in his home.

Here is hoping that you DGS's health issue is minor, Sue.

Absolutely perfect cast on edge, Bev!! I will need to double check your method later. Congrats to all of you who have shown your DK projects. What a variety of beautiful work. You all should be very proud of yourselves.

Thanks for the link to the Hermoine, Jane. What an experience for your young friend. I will show this video to DH and DS as both are interested in history.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's nice that the clues are well spaced out. I might get to catch up on other projects.

I didn't read the instructions clearly for Dancing Bees and have done the first clue for the 3/4 version, but think I may frog and do the triangle and do extra repeats instead. At least it isn't a long clue so have plenty of time.

Here is the yarn and beads I have chosen. The yarn is Cherry Tree Hill Farm's Superfine Merino Lace.

Sue

quote=jscaplen]It won't take long to knit up this clue. I like that - a short clue to get you started - makes you feel like you are well on your way.

I love those yarns & beads.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Bev.

For the cowl I am using Knit Picks Stroll Glimmer in White, and Stroll Brights in Electric Blue. They are nice and soft and nice to knit with.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Yet still maintaining that regal aloof look.
> 
> I am getting near the end and have found some mistakes in placement of contrast stitches. Not gonna worry about it. Just will be sure do do better on the next one.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It's nice that the clues are well spaced out. I might get to catch up on other projects.
> 
> I didn't read the instructions clearly for Dancing Bees and have done the first clue for the 3/4 version, but think I may frog and do the triangle and do extra repeats instead. At least it isn't a long clue so have plenty of time.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I really like both your yarn and the beads, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...My DD and GS got back from the hospital at about 1.30 am...


Late night but hopefully things are in hand for Christian now.
Silver lining - being able to spend time with Heather.



> I did knit the first clue of Dancing Bees.


Can we see a progress pic? - want to check out your yarn. 

I am not sure when I can show mine - awaiting a reply from Rosegil - never thought to ask before.


> This is a nice slow moving MKAL.The next clue isn't until July 3rd which should give me some time to catch up on other projects.


The next clue is a bit longer - especially if you add reps as I did - my yarn is a finer lace than I usually use.

ETA: Didn't see your yarn pic when I wrote this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:



> ...Here is the yarn and beads I have chosen. The yarn is Cherry Tree Hill Farm's Superfine Merino Lace....


Looks nice! Are the beads multi-coloured?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the pic. It certainly wouldn't be hard to frog at this stage, and, of course, if I opt for the triangle that will be less stitches to cast on again.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> The next clue is a bit longer - especially if you add reps as I did - my yarn is a finer lace than I usually use.
> 
> ETA: Didn't see your yarn pic when I wrote this.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, they are a mixture of black, and dark greys.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looks nice! Are the beads multi-coloured?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you do the 3/4 or triangle? How much yarn did you use?

Sue



jscaplen said:


> The next clue is a bit longer - especially if you add reps as I did - my yarn is a finer lace than I usually use.
> 
> ETA: Didn't see your yarn pic when I wrote this.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> I really like both your yarn and the beads, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is the pic. ...


I like the stitch definition in this. Did you say that it was the same yarn as for Mountain Mist?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...they are a mixture of black, and dark greys.


That is what it looked like. Knowing where the beads are going, I think that will look nicer than a plain bead with this yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Did you do the 3/4 or triangle? How much yarn did you use? ...


I am doing the 3/4 but only just nearing the end of clue 3. For clue 2 - with 2 extra repeats, I used 20g=218y. I had 318 stitches at the end of that section - whereas the 8 reps as suggested would have only run to 270 stitches.

I am almost finished clue 3 & I can give you the details on that when I finish - have to get away from the computer first.

Don't forget, though, that the border is knitted on & that takes a surprising amount of yarn... as learned to my chagrin when I knit Mary Lennox.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Bev. I did read that post but did not try any of her instructions. So glad to see it worked out nicely. I will probably go looking for a neater cast on than the ones I have seen so far, or maybe just use one color.

Your yarn and beads should look quite stunning Sue. I am working the full square. Too bad I won't be able to work the subsequent clues as quickly as this first one, lol. I will be done with clue one later tonight.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Interesting use of colour - looks like a stained glass window
> Pentagonal Penrose Throw Blanket by Barb Cutler
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pentagonal-penrose-throw-blanket
> 
> ...


Ooooh--that Turkish-Norwegian shawl is spectacular. But I would settle for doing that little steeked coffee cozy


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Tanya - & others - for commenting on Dylan's interview - other videos that followed were interesting as well.
> 
> This is definitely a major experience for him. I wonder if they will have trouble keeping him close to home now. He will probably have awakened the wanderlust inherited from his father - who was a circus performer & travelled all over Europe when he was younger.


I think I missed the other interviews.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my, I am going to have 100 pages of tips, hints & links to sift through when I finally get a chance to CO.
> 
> Still trying to iron out wrinkles to get our swim club in the water: we have less than half our normal membership (so less money among other things) & only have swimming-coaches - have to ensure that they get their swim time, too, no hotel rooms available for the Championships at the end of the season, ...
> My ulcers are flaring up!


You need a mantra to get thru this: "only 1 more year, only one more year......."


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--very glad to hear DD and GS are home and will hope they improve very quickly.

Melanie--know you are in a significantly warmer planting zone. What is your soil like?

Ronie/Jane--the bank thing was a pain but actually something to be grateful for. There was fraudulent use of the card number and it was caught quickly. However, it would have been nice if they notified me in a more timely manner. They did replace the card immediately with a temporary one which has no limits on it. It was just a real big PIA. I can't imagine the aggravation of being abroad and finding myself without access to funds. Jane your friends were so fortunate to have you to help out.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Funny to realize you and I are in the same climate zones despite the north-south distance betw us. How high up the mountains are you?


We are at about 2100 feet above sea level.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Upcoming MKAL yarn and beads. The pink is for Elizabeth's Forest MKAL. I used this same yarn for the Tristano. The silver is for the Dancing Bees MKAL. I have six skeins but have wound only the one which took me about 40 minutes as I do not own a swift or ball winder, unless you count my knees and hands, lol. I had to put the clear beads on a post-it note so ignore the purple thing. Clue one came out for Dancing Bees today. I am already behind, lol.


Both yarns and beads are very pretty, but I especially like the pink! I wind yarn into a ball the same way


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This might be a less scary introduction to steeking - who cares if you ruin a cup holder?
> Steek This Coffee Cozy by Rachel Henry
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/steek-this-coffee-cozy


Thanks. Saved this one if I ever decide to learn steeking. It is less of a scare and less waste of yarn too if you were to ruin it!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the instructions on that edge Bev. I have it saved for the next try!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Upcoming MKAL yarn and beads. The pink is for Elizabeth's Forest MKAL. I used this same yarn for the Tristano. The silver is for the Dancing Bees MKAL. I have six skeins but have wound only the one which took me about 40 minutes as I do not own a swift or ball winder, unless you count my knees and hands, lol. I had to put the clear beads on a post-it note so ignore the purple thing. Clue one came out for Dancing Bees today. I am already behind, lol.


Those are both beautiful.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my, I am going to have 100 pages of tips, hints & links to sift through when I finally get a chance to CO.
> 
> Still trying to iron out wrinkles to get our swim club in the water: we have less than half our normal membership (so less money among other things) & only have swimming-coaches - have to ensure that they get their swim time, too, no hotel rooms available for the Championships at the end of the season, ...
> My ulcers are flaring up!


Oh no. Has the season started yet? Have there been any meets yet? Maybe some of the other parents could help?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Norma
> That would be T as in Tango?
> He wasn't really cooperative - kept lying down on me.


I am glad you got the joke!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I guess maybe he hadn't quite licked it the last round. Glad that *you* are feeling better though - although I know that you would rather be sick in his place.


I have missed Jackson isn't well.... poor soul. I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue
Those beads look sooo good with that yarn. It surely will make a lovely shawl no matter the shape you choose.

Glad your DGS is on meds and hope this resolves the problem! It is nice that you did have time to spend with your DD.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, supporting hugs as you deal with the frustration of getting this last swimming season off the ground. I hope that things will go smoother for you.

Sue, love the yarn and beads AND your start. It's going to be another good one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I think I missed the other interviews.


I just let it play on & other videos played after it - but were before it chronologically.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The swim club must be a real headache. I do hope it sorts out without to much aggro.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have missed Jackson isn't well.... poor soul. I hope he gets well soon.


I missed it, too, and also hope he gets well quickly!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> You need a mantra to get thru this: "only 1 more year, only one more year......."


Thank you - I will try to focus on that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Oh no. Has the season started yet? Have there been any meets yet? Maybe some of the other parents could help?


We have our first swim tomorrow but the first meet is July 19.
There are other parents on the executive but, as I said before, they didn't want to make any decisions.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, supporting hugs as you deal with the frustration of getting this last swimming season off the ground. I hope that things will go smoother for you...


Thank you, Bev, Caryn, Tanya, et al.
Did I mention that we lost our coach?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my 1st clue of Dancing Bees.
No beads yet. I had intended to use my favourite shiny multi iris beads - in size 8/0 but I am wondering if I might switch to a more muted bead - similar colours but matte instead of shiny.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Bev, Caryn, Tanya, et al.
> Did I mention that we lost our coach?


Oh, no! Does that mean you are going to step in? Hopefully one of the other parents can do that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> We are at about 2100 feet above sea level.


Maybe not Mt. McKinely, but still a good height up there. No wonder you have such cool climate, and are similar to mine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I forgot to mention that I used 11g on this clue - 31g in total.
Total # stitches = 390 (with 2 extra reps of clue 2)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, no! Does that mean you are going to step in? Hopefully one of the other parents can do that.


I am trying to work something out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my 1st clue of Dancing Bees.
> No beads yet. I had intended to use my favourite shiny multi iris beads - in size 8/0 but I am wondering if I might switch to a more muted bead - similar colours but matte instead of shiny.


That's a beautiful color, Jane. I'm going to give this a go, too, but in the triangle version. When do we begin adding the beads? I need to get some in size 8/0.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a beautiful color, Jane.


Thank you, Pam 


> When do we begin adding the beads? I need to get some in size 8/0.


Lots of time - not until clue 4 which I am just about to start. I tried to figure where I could add them in clue 3 but everything was in even counts & the place where I felt that they would look good wouldn't work out right.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lots of time - not until clue 4 which I am just about to start. I tried to figure where I could add them in clue 3 but everything was in even counts & the place where I felt that they would look good wouldn't work out right.


Thanks, Jane. That helps a lot.

Photo shows the yarn (the green variegated) I'm planning to use for Dancing Bees (is actually a bit darker than in photo) and the beads I would like to use but they are 6/0, so will need to see if I can find them (or something similar) in 8/0. That yarn is from The Unique Sheep in lace in the Hurricane Meadow colorway.

The other yarn shown is for Elizabeth's Forest. It's fingering weight by MeriSock Hand Painted. I will use the clear beads shown.

I have had both these yarns for quite a long time so will be fun to finally use them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Pam, those are lovely yarn and bead combos.

Jane, love your start on the Dancing Bees. The color is so rich.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pam, love this yarns, especially the one on the left.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Jane. That helps a lot.
> 
> Photo shows the yarn (the green variegated) I'm planning to use for Dancing Bees (is actually a bit darker than in photo) and the beads I would like to use but they are 6/0, so will need to see if I can find them (or something similar) in 8/0. That yarn is from The Unique Sheep in lace in the Hurricane Meadow colorway.
> 
> ...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Bev, Caryn, Tanya, et al.
> Did I mention that we lost our coach?


That is a shame. It is too bad this seems to be all on your shoulders. Hope you can get a new coach before the first swim. You sure are a good mom!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my 1st clue of Dancing Bees.
> No beads yet. I had intended to use my favourite shiny multi iris beads - in size 8/0 but I am wondering if I might switch to a more muted bead - similar colours but matte instead of shiny.


Lovely deep blue color and I see the bees!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Maybe not Mt. McKinely, but still a good height up there. No wonder you have such cool climate, and are similar to mine.


Yes, the climate and things that grow are much like upstate NY which is why I believe we like it here. Just doesn't get as cold for as long with as much snow


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Jane. That helps a lot.
> 
> Photo shows the yarn (the green variegated) I'm planning to use for Dancing Bees (is actually a bit darker than in photo) and the beads I would like to use but they are 6/0, so will need to see if I can find them (or something similar) in 8/0. That yarn is from The Unique Sheep in lace in the Hurricane Meadow colorway.
> 
> ...


They are both beautiful yarns and bead colors, Pam! The blue/green is of course my favorite color. It is nice when you can find things in your stash that will work just right for the project.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Pam, those are lovely yarn and bead combos.
> 
> Jane, love your start on the Dancing Bees. The color is so rich.


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pam, love this yarns, especially the one on the left.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue! I've been waiting for a long time for a project for it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is a shame. It is too bad this seems to be all on your shoulders. Hope you can get a new coach before the first swim. You sure are a good mom!


Me, too, Jane, on all that Caryn says.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> They are both beautiful yarns and bead colors, Pam! The blue/green is of course my favorite color. It is nice when you can find things in your stash that will work just right for the project.


Thank you, Caryn. That one's my favorite, too! Yes, always good to be able to use some of my stash.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, the climate and things that grow are much like upstate NY which is why I believe we like it here. Just doesn't get as cold for as long with as much snow


Sounds wonderful. I would probably like it too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...Photo shows the yarn (the green variegated) I'm planning to use for Dancing Bees


Nice - looks like it should work well in the pattern. From what I have seen so far, most yarns are solid but I think that what I have knit so far would be good in something tonal....


> The other yarn shown is for Elizabeth's Forest. It's fingering weight by MeriSock Hand Painted. I will use the clear beads shown...


These will be lovely knit up together. I haven't even thought about it yet - latter part of next week, hopefully, I'll have time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, love your start on the Dancing Bees. The color is so rich.


Thanks - I couldn't wait to try it out - it was from my last Ice Yarns order.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Lovely deep blue color and I see the bees!


Yes - the bees are just entering the hive here. Cute


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam-- your yarn and bead combos look very good. Hard to see the lighter color varegation but know it is there.


Jane- that blue is so jewel-like. Love it.


Can report a big Whoopie!!!1 Just finished the last end on the sweater. s needed are the buttons and that will have to wait till I can go to Kingston later in the week. Bummer. I went to do some work there today but it began to rain and the truck was full of flooring and tools so I ran to get home which is about 35-40" drive. Now for a small, easy project. One that doesnt require non-stop decision-making. That is why I stopped crochet work and jewelry decades ago. Began to work and it ate up all my thinking, planning and making energies. Of course I had 2 young children, became a single mom when my collective school ended and there were lots of challenges that were exhausting back then. But working really is an interference with my knitting and other creative work. So now, for a very small pattern that requires only following directions. Do you think that is possible for me?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> These will be lovely knit up together. I haven't even thought about it yet - latter part of next week, hopefully, I'll have time.


Thanks, Jane. I hope the green works out for Dancing Bees and I thought the yarn and beads for the Forest MKAL would work well. We'll see. 

You're so busy, I can't imagine how you do all that you do. It amazes me! .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam-- your yarn and bead combos look very good. Hard to see the lighter color varegation but know it is there.
> 
> Jane- that blue is so jewel-like. Love it.
> 
> Can report a bit Whoopie!!!1 Just finished the last end on the sweater. s needed are the buttons and that will have to wait till I can go to Kingston later in the week. Bummer. I went to do some work there today but it began to rain and the truck was full of flooring and tools so I ran to get home which is about 35-40" drive. Now for a small, easy project. One that doesnt require non-stop decision-making. That is why I stopped crochet work and jewelry decades ago. Began to work and it ate up all my thinking, planning and making energies. Of course I had 2 young children, became a single mom when my collective school ended and there were lots of challenges that were exhausting back then. But working really is an interference with my knitting and other creative work. So now, for a very small pattern that requires only following directions. Do you think that is possible for me?


Thanks, Tanya. That's great about the sweater!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane- that blue is so jewel-like. Love it.


Thank you, Tanya 


> Can report a big Whoopie!!!


Whoopie! 


> But working really is an interference with my knitting and other creative work. ...


It is a 4-letter word, after all.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Jane. I hope the green works out for Dancing Bees ...


It should be obvious when you do the 1st clue, I think.


> You're so busy, I can't imagine how you do all that you do. It amazes me! .


Sometimes I get more time to knit, sometimes less. Sometimes I don't have the time to knit but say, "Hang it all!" & knit anyway.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Tanya - my soil is on the sandy side. But on the positive side we have full sun and it rains every day in the summer, less frequently in the winter. I buy garden soil and have a convenient hose for watering. I have a nice crop of green peppers coming out and plan to make stuffed peppers Monday night. Congrats on finishing the sweater. You can breathe now 

Lovely yarns Pam. My preference is for the green one but you will have to see if the variegated will work with the pattern.

That is a great blue Jane. Thanks for the tip on the beads only in clue 4.

I have figured out how Jane does all the knitting along with all the extra curricular activities: there are six Janes! They get together twice a day to compare notes and one of them posts on LP.  There is only one Tango however.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ....I have figured out how Jane does all the knitting along with all the extra curricular activities: there are six Janes!


I wish! 


> There is only one Tango however.


He is definitely unique!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm back!! 
Sue have a wonderfully quiet evening 

We shopped until we dropped... I picked up 4 new work blouses.. Hubby got a few things but mostly we just window shopped... that is how we know what we want when we see it  We tried to find slippers for hubby but it seems that this is the wrong time of year. So I am going to make him a pair like I made our son's.. maybe I'll put a denim bottom to them so they last longer. I also have some nylon to help with that.. 
Well 11 more pages to go!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sometimes I get more time to knit, sometimes less. Sometimes I don't have the time to knit but say, "Hang it all!" & knit anyway.


That's the right attitude!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my cowl, with 35 rows done out of 49. Probably three or four more days of knitting left, but it should be finished within these two weeks.
> 
> Sue


That is beautiful Sue.. I have the first leaf's done. I am itching to get back at it... 
I hope your Grandson is improving and that they can go and have a good time!!

Great Potholder Pam... I think it looks wonderful.. and very complicated!!

I hope your evening goes as planned Bev!! it sounds like you have a pretty good plan!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am glad that you enjoyed it. This is such a great adventure for him.


That was a really nice interview Jane... and the ship from what I see is really amazing


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Tanya - my soil is on the sandy side. But on the positive side we have full sun and it rains every day in the summer, less frequently in the winter. I buy garden soil and have a convenient hose for watering. I have a nice crop of green peppers coming out and plan to make stuffed peppers Monday night. Congrats on finishing the sweater. You can breathe now
> 
> Lovely yarns Pam. My preference is for the green one but you will have to see if the variegated will work with the pattern.
> 
> ...


Hoping the green will work. Going to get started tonight so should know soon. The other yarn will be for Elizabeth's Forest project.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is beautiful Sue.. I have the first leaf's done. I am itching to get back at it...
> I hope your Grandson is improving and that they can go and have a good time!!
> 
> Great Potholder Pam... I think it looks wonderful.. and very complicated!!
> ...


Thanks, Ronie! Not too complicated, just busy!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow Karen!! that is great  it looks like I am a 9 a or b. 

so sorry to hear that Jackson is under the weather again... I hope you all can get back to good health soon


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jan my MIL loved living in a Assisted Living Facility.. (ALF) She moved into one when my FIL passed away 25 years ago and she lived to be 98 and just passed away a few years ago.. They have so many activites and trips that they take.. Movie nights and all kinds of things to keep busy plus several people right there their own age.. They are generally really clean too! 


Bev your edge is really pretty.. I would love to learn that one for my coasters..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful yarn and beads Melanie!! I have some pink like that and love it.. I need to get back to my lace knitting but am totally enthralled with my DK right now 

Sue that is very pretty yarn and is looking good with you new project!! I love seeing your shawls progressing


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I love your start to the Dancing Bees.. it looks a bit different than Sue's.. I love how you two do the same pattern often and they always look so different.. its the magic of the different fibers 

Pam your going to have a really nice shawl too!! Who all else is doing the Dancing Bees?? I look forward to seeing how they all knit up and progress


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY!!! Tanya.. what a great feeling!! I was hoping you were going to do the pinwheel coin purse. I 'd like to do it also but those tiny needles are something my eyes won't deal with right now..  after I get done with the DK I might take them on... of course I could use larger needles.. and make it, I bet it would be great for jewelry.. hmmm now my creative juices are going  what ever you decide to do I hope it is fun and easy!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane I love your start to the Dancing Bees.. it looks a bit different than Sue's.. I love how you two do the same pattern often and they always look so different.. its the magic of the different fibers
> 
> Pam your going to have a really nice shawl too!! Who all else is doing the Dancing Bees?? I look forward to seeing how they all knit up and progress


Thanks, Ronie! Will be fun to see how they all turn out.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Woo Hoo! Clue 1 of Dancing Bees is done! And Clue 2 has yet to come out  I am liking this yarn. It has a bit of a sheen to it but it's not shiny, if that makes any sense. I am doing the full square. My bees are not as obvious as Jane's but am still happy with it so far.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have figured out how Jane does all the knitting along with all the extra curricular activities: there are six Janes! They get together twice a day to compare notes and one of them posts on LP.  There is only one Tango however.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Yay, Tanya!! Can't wait to see the sweater.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane I love your start to the Dancing Bees...


Thank you, Ronie 


> it looks a bit different than Sue's.. I love how you two do the same pattern often and they always look so different.. its the magic of the different fibers


It is magic, isn't it?!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Woo Hoo! Clue 1 of Dancing Bees is done!...


I am liking the square - jealous now that I chose 3/4.


> My bees are not as obvious as Jane's but am still happy with it so far.


I see those bees in there!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well mine is definitely different from Jane's now. So Jane, Melanie and I are all doing different versions. I frogged my 3/4 circle version and have started the triangle. I was concerned that I might not have enough yarn for that one.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Jane I love your start to the Dancing Bees.. it looks a bit different than Sue's.. I love how you two do the same pattern often and they always look so different.. its the magic of the different fibers
> 
> Pam your going to have a really nice shawl too!! Who all else is doing the Dancing Bees?? I look forward to seeing how they all knit up and progress


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It has been storming all evening here. Dee (Stevieland) stopped by for a little while early evening on her way home from a visit to a yarn store, just before the storm hit. She lives nearly thirty miles from here, so I hope she didn't have a rough trip home in all that rain. We were able to compare our versions of her latest design. It is nice to talk with a fellow knitter. I hadn't seen her for nearly a year and a half. After that it has been a quiet night of knitting until I just couldn't keep my eyes open any longer. That was because of our late night last night waiting for my DD and DGS' return from the ER.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...So Jane, Melanie and I are all doing different versions....


This will be very interesting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Dee (Stevieland) stopped by for a little while ... I hadn't seen her for nearly a year and a half. ...


Nice for you to get to spend a little time together.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Woo Hoo! Clue 1 of Dancing Bees is done! And Clue 2 has yet to come out  I am liking this yarn. It has a bit of a sheen to it but it's not shiny, if that makes any sense. I am doing the full square. My bees are not as obvious as Jane's but am still happy with it so far.


It's looking great, Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Nice for you to get to spend a little time together.


I agree!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, darn! I don't think my green is going to work so well, so I think I'll switch to the yarn in the second photo. I'll think on it and decide tomorrow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, darn! I don't think my green is going to work so well...


The bees are in the negative space so the colours don't interfere with that.
The other yarn is pretty , though - so delicate looking.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Wow Karen!! that is great it looks like I am a 9 a or b.


I want some figs! You are best suited for both figs and Avocados! :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, that is looking pretty. I have got this pattern but I have too much on at the moment. Which size are you doing?
Edit: you already posted the answer :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam. I love the left one too :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya I am so pleased you have finished your sweater!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I have figured out how Jane does all the knitting along with all the extra curricular activities: there are six Janes! They get together twice a day to compare notes and one of them posts on LP.  There is only one Tango however.


That has cleared that mystery
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great to see you back, Ronie!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Woo Hoo! Clue 1 of Dancing Bees is done! And Clue 2 has yet to come out  I am liking this yarn. It has a bit of a sheen to it but it's not shiny, if that makes any sense. I am doing the full square. My bees are not as obvious as Jane's but am still happy with it so far.


That is great and I can see your bees!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue yours is great. You are tempting me to join in! I did think it is right for a beekeepers wife! In welsh the word is gwenynwyr which means bee husband which fits on many levels. I don't see a lot of him :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Yay, Tanya!! Can't wait to see the sweater.


Soon. Need to wait for the buttons.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--thanx for the herringbone lace stitch. have it saved.
> 
> Have to keep reminding myself that you are in winter down under there and poor Jackson is going thru his immune building year with all these fevers and colds. It is so stressful to deal with an unhappy sick child but there is this upside to the process, too. Remembering this may help the adults get thru their own stress.


You're welcome Tanya. I hope Jackson is feeling better too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, sorry to hear Jackson is sick again. Hope he recovers quickly. Thanks for the pattern.


Thank you Caryn and you're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Ros!


You're welcome Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Ros! I've bookmarked this page.


You're welcome Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you from me


You're welcome Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I guess maybe he hadn't quite licked it the last round. Glad that *you* are feeling better though - although I know that you would rather be sick in his place.


I think that you are right Jane, apparently it takes 7-10 days for the sickness to go and he's been sick for 6 days. I definitely would rather it was me than him!!! 💞 I almost forgot to say thank you Jane, I'm definitely feeling a lot better. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I see Dancing Bees is off to a great start. Seems we have 4 of them going. Am I counting right? All seem to be in cool colors--greens and blues and gray. 

Pam--Personally I like that dark green tonal? variegated? Of course you, living in the NW, the color may not be to your liking. It reminds me of the blue/green humongous evergreens you have out there and the incredible natural light which seems to make color larger than life.

Jane--I do hope you don't step up to coach that swim team. I am sure your leadership is well respected and heavily counted on by others. But the stress of this w/o meaningful support may not be justified. I also do know supporting your son is tops on your priority list. Good luck with the other moms.

And you are right, work is a 4-letter word!

Sue--didn't know you had a personal, face-to-face relationship with Dee. That must be very rewarding to be able to share knitting with such a skilled craftswoman. The visit sounds like a perfect thing to have happened when you needed a calm and relaxing evening just for you, and all around knitting.

Ronie--the pinwheel purse is on my mind for a 1 day project. Just something to do quickly and see immediate gratification. Need to go thru my yarns and see what would work with it. Frankie Brown has a lot of whimsy in many of her projects. Have been wanting to do some her patterns for some time and this one is so little and irresistible.

Melanie--Wish I could send you lots of clay for your sandy soil. We have such opposite soil needs. When I began my garden years ago I brought in a truck load of sand and a truck load of mushroom compost to cut in. The soil was such heavy clay that I needed an excavator to cut it open. I remember the excavator's forks bouncing off the ground when he first tried to cut it. The sand loosened the clay clumps and that first yr garden was the lushest ever as the minerals from the clay released.

Years before that I gardened in a town that was on the edge of an old glacial lake. The soil there was pure sand. You could water all day and it just disappeared. That was before I knew much about soil so didn't realize I needed to bring in top soil or fiber to hold the water. I was only at that house for 1 yr.

The rain that began yesterday really came down last nite and is still pouring out there. Hope the plastic over the truck stayed put to protect the flooring and my chop saw. Really wanted to spend the day in the garden but seems that the house will get some attention afterall. Hmm, maybe will start some seedings for beets and beans. Also picked up a nice organic cabbage yesterday and maybe will do a ferment it. I think it is rabbits, or a rabbit that is getting into the garden and need to figure out how it is getting in. So starting seedlings now and then caging them in the garden for protection? Always a something.

Ros--that first one is a beautiful pic of Jackson. the second pic, is still a sad little face on him. What is going on down there with such long illnesses?

Norma--Maybe the Dancing Bee pattern should be adapted to a scarf for the Bee Husband.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My ulcers are flaring up!


I'm not surprised Jane!!!! 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, yay for the accomplishment of finishing your sweater. It must feel really good to see it come to fruition after all your hard work. Can't wait til you get the buttons and we get to see it. Have you decided on a small easy project yet?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is the pic. It certainly wouldn't be hard to frog at this stage, and, of course, if I opt for the triangle that will be less stitches to cast on again.
> 
> Sue


Looks pretty Sue, love the colour. I hope your GS is better now. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I have missed Jackson isn't well.... poor soul. I hope he gets well soon.


Thank you Norma, I hope so too. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Woo Hoo! Clue 1 of Dancing Bees is done! And Clue 2 has yet to come out  I am liking this yarn. It has a bit of a sheen to it but it's not shiny, if that makes any sense. I am doing the full square. My bees are not as obvious as Jane's but am still happy with it so far.


That is so neat! Love how the square is starting. I can see the bees - just not sure if they are flying in or out  I forget what kind of yarn you are using (already) - does it have some silk?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I missed it, too, and also hope he gets well quickly!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my 1st clue of Dancing Bees.
> No beads yet. I had intended to use my favourite shiny multi iris beads - in size 8/0 but I am wondering if I might switch to a more muted bead - similar colours but matte instead of shiny.


Looking lovely Jane. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Well mine is definitely different from Jane's now. So Jane, Melanie and I are all doing different versions. I frogged my 3/4 circle version and have started the triangle. I was concerned that I might not have enough yarn for that one.
> 
> Sue


Very pretty version also!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> I hope Jackson is feeling better too. 💞


Such a sweet smile in this picture.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am trying to work something out.


To whom it may concern,

I'm sorry to say that Jane cannot accept the responsibility of being the swim coach as well. I think it is time someone else stepped up!!!

Yours sincerely,
Ros and probably all of LP

💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Wow Karen!! that is great  it looks like I am a 9 a or b.
> 
> so sorry to hear that Jackson is under the weather again... I hope you all can get back to good health soon


Thank you Ronie. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, I really like the variegated green yarn. I think it looks great and you definitely see the bees. 

Ros, Jackson photos are always welcome. Sorry he is going on round two.

I love all three starts on the MKAL-ok, all I can think of is the Bees Knees, but I know that is not the name.  Dancing Bees!! That's it.

I finished my hot pad last night. I'll post pictures later today. There are several mistakes in it, not getting my contrast stitches in the right place, etc. I have downloaded this one:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-knit-potholder-2

I'll be doing it in the blue and white. I need more practice before I start a larger project.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Woo Hoo! Clue 1 of Dancing Bees is done! And Clue 2 has yet to come out  I am liking this yarn. It has a bit of a sheen to it but it's not shiny, if that makes any sense. I am doing the full square. My bees are not as obvious as Jane's but am still happy with it so far.


Looking great Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Well mine is definitely different from Jane's now. So Jane, Melanie and I are all doing different versions. I frogged my 3/4 circle version and have started the triangle. I was concerned that I might not have enough yarn for that one.
> 
> Sue


Looking great Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It has been storming all evening here. Dee (Stevieland) stopped by for a little while early evening on her way home from a visit to a yarn store, just before the storm hit. She lives nearly thirty miles from here, so I hope she didn't have a rough trip home in all that rain. We were able to compare our versions of her latest design. It is nice to talk with a fellow knitter. I hadn't seen her for nearly a year and a half. After that it has been a quiet night of knitting until I just couldn't keep my eyes open any longer. That was because of our late night last night waiting for my DD and DGS' return from the ER.
> 
> Sue


How lovely to be friends with Dee. I hope you all stay safe from the storms. I hope your GS has recovered from his illness. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--that first one is a beautiful pic of Jackson. the second pic, is still a sad little face on him. What is going on down there with such long illnesses?


I think these two photos were taken on the same day. The first one in the morning and the second one in the evening. I see that he has wrapped himself up in 3 hand knitted blankets. Jackson went to day care for a couple of hours on Monday and Tuesday evening he was so sick, it was gastroenteritis and the doctor said it would take 7-10 days for him to recover. If he stops drinking to take him straight back to the doctors. I hope it's over for him soon. It was really horrible. Carmen said after I left Jackson was running from room to room saying Nanna, Poppy.... Breaks my heart. I have to go back soon.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Such a sweet smile in this picture.


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, I really like the variegated green yarn. I think it looks great and you definitely see the bees.
> 
> Ros, Jackson photos are always welcome. Sorry he is going on round two.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RosD said:


> Tanya, I will take photos of the mock I-chord and explain it tomorrow. It's dark here and I don't think the photos will turn out in this light. 💞


Tanya, on the right side, you knit 5 stitches for the mock I-cord band and then pattern to the end of the row. On the wrong side when you get to the last 5 stitches of the row, you bring the yarn back as if to purl, but you just slip those 5 stitches purl wise.
Then you turn your work around and start knitting the next row, starting with knitting those first five stitches. I really hope that makes sense. It does in my head. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bev, Pam is doing the variegated green  I am doing the grey. I know, keeping track of all of us, I have to keep going back and re-reading, lol.  But Pam is thinking about doing a pale green. So who's doing what may change. 

Caryn, yes my yarn has some silk in it: 70% merino wool and 30% silk. And it has a decent twist to it so it is not splitting. Yea!

Sue, how great to get to visit with Dee. I have only done two of her patterns, Ashton and Tristano. The Ashton I have done twice; once as a shawl and once as a square baby blanket. I have purchased eight or nine of her patterns so do have plenty to look forward to.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The bees are in the negative space so the colours don't interfere with that.
> The other yarn is pretty , though - so delicate looking.


Thanks, Jane. I really do like the original yarn (and really like the other yarn, too), so may just continue on with it. Still pondering.... I can always use the other yarn for another project.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam. I love the left one too :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Tanya. I hope Jackson is feeling better too. 💞


Awww, he's such a sweetheart!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Awww, he's such a sweetheart!


Yes he is, thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I see Dancing Bees is off to a great start. Seems we have 4 of them going. Am I counting right? All seem to be in cool colors--greens and blues and gray.
> 
> Pam--Personally I like that dark green tonal? variegated? Of course you, living in the NW, the color may not be to your liking. It reminds me of the blue/green humongous evergreens you have out there and the incredible natural light which seems to make color larger than life.


Thanks, Tanya. I personally love the dark green variegated and think I'll just continue on with it. Phew, I've made that decision!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, I really like the variegated green yarn. I think it looks great and you definitely see the bees.
> 
> Ros, Jackson photos are always welcome. Sorry he is going on round two.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing your hot pad and thank you for the link to the hearts potholder. I've downloaded it, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bev, Pam is doing the variegated green  I am doing the grey. I know, keeping track of all of us, I have to keep going back and re-reading, lol.  But Pam is thinking about doing a pale green. So who's doing what may change.


I've decided to stick with the variegated.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> To whom it may concern,
> 
> I'm sorry to say that Jane cannot accept the responsibility of being the swim coach as well. I think it is time someone else stepped up!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry for the mix up, Melanie.  Yes, it is hard to keep it all straight, but it's fun trying. 

Today, I want to get the heel turned in my second sock. Then I can put it back into the car for my car project to finish off. Yey!! But as I have found this last week. I am hard pressed to plan my days as others have input into them. And today is Father's Day. Need to give him precedence.

Maybe, maybe, get my second DK project going.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I've decided to stick with the variegated.


It is a pretty yarn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...You are tempting me to join in! I did think it is right for a beekeepers wife! ...


I think that it is your duty!
;-)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I want some figs! You are best suited for both figs and Avocados! :XD:


Well I wish I had know  my client that passed earlier in the year had a huge fig tree in her yard.. we had to take 4x4 to support the limbs when they fruit came on.. it was planted when her grandparents lived in the house.. then her parents lived there it is the house she was born in and grew up in and lived in all her life.. the land is beautiful and is passed on to her son..  I have not seen any Avocado tree's that is more of a hot weather fruit and grows great in Santa Barbara California!

So I see Sue, Jane Melanie and Pam all doing the 'Dancing Bee's' shawl.. Pam I like the darker green ... but love the lighter green.. like Jane said.. the bees are in the spaces so you might like the darker green after all!!
Sue a nice restart.. I like that yarn a lot and have some of it in my stash(color wise) just waiting for a perfect pattern..  That must of been quite a treat to have a nice visit with Dee... she seems like such a nice lady!! I hope she made it home ok too.. so close but so hard to find time to get together  you two should arrange a lunch every so often


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> To whom it may concern,
> 
> I'm sorry to say that Jane cannot accept the responsibility of being the swim coach as well. I think it is time someone else stepped up!!!
> 
> ...


Excellent Ros. It certainly has my signature.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, I really like the variegated green yarn. I think it looks great and you definitely see the bees.
> 
> Ros, Jackson photos are always welcome. Sorry he is going on round two.
> 
> ...


Oh I really like that one!!! but a little tip... Double knitting in the round is easier than doing it flat.. so if you truly want to do the cowl it is a good 'larger' project to do  I am loving it and Sue's is looking so great... I am keeping this pattern for my flat project after I get my cowl done..  thanks for sharing!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I think these two photos were taken on the same day. The first one in the morning and the second one in the evening. I see that he has wrapped himself up in 3 hand knitted blankets. Jackson went to day care for a couple of hours on Monday and Tuesday evening he was so sick, it was gastroenteritis and the doctor said it would take 7-10 days for him to recover. If he stops drinking to take him straight back to the doctors. I hope it's over for him soon. It was really horrible. Carmen said after I left Jackson was running from room to room saying Nanna, Poppy.... Breaks my heart. I have to go back soon.💞


When my gd was about his age, she also had a hard time seeing people leave. She was just beginning to deal with people going out of sight and being able to return.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Excellent Ros. It certainly has my signature.


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Tanya, on the right side, you knit 5 stitches for the mock I-cord band and then pattern to the end of the row. On the wrong side when you get to the last 5 stitches of the row, you bring the yarn back as if to purl, but you just slip those 5 stitches purl wise.
> Then you turn your work around and start knitting the next row, starting with knitting those first five stitches. I really hope that makes sense. It does in my head. 💞


Oh, not what I was thinking at all. Looks interesting. Will have to try it, hopefully today when I pick up the needles. I do like it. Thank you for sending the pics with it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I hope Jackson is feeling better too. 💞


He looks fine in this shot - I love the look of _wonder_ in his eyes.
(I _wonder_ if the choice of the word _wonder_ has been implanted in my brain by the poster of _Wonder_ Woman in the background.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I definitely would rather it was me than him!!! ...


Well, at least he is wrapped in his grandmother's love.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Oh, not what I was thinking at all. Looks interesting. Will have to try it, hopefully today when I pick up the needles. I do like it. Thank you for sending the pics with it.


You're welcome Tanya, it does give a nice edge with a little bit of stretch but still nice and firm, great for beanies. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Tanya. I personally love the dark green variegated and think I'll just continue on with it. Phew, I've made that decision!


Happy if I was able to help


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> He looks fine in this shot - I love the look of _wonder_ in his eyes.
> (I _wonder_ if the choice of the word _wonder_ has been implanted in my brain by the poster of _Wonder_ Woman in the background.)


Oh that Wonder Woman gets everywhere, Carmen loves it and I say oh dear!!! I love that photo too, he has the most beautiful brown eyes and that smile of his.... I know I'm biased!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, at least he is wrapped in his grandmother's love.


Yes he is!!! 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--I do hope you don't step up to coach that swim team...


The problem is that I had been coaching 2-3 morning practices for the past couple of years because the coaches had other jobs & couldn't be there in the morning. Our regular practices had always been early evening but I brought in morning practices because you really should train under similar conditions to which you will perform & our meets always start early in the morning. Anyway, having done it all along, creates the expectation that I will continue to cover.


> I also do know supporting your son is tops on your priority list. ...


The irony is that Michael will be less involved this year because he just got a job at the tourism centre which will cut severely into his pool time (wouldn't have been the case if the pool here was open) & he will have to leave for the capital before the Championships at the end of August for the Senate Page training. He will help with the coaching whenever he is able, though.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> When my gd was about his age, she also had a hard time seeing people leave. She was just beginning to deal with people going out of sight and being able to return.


It is hard for little ones when you leave, but I find it hard leaving him too!!! I wish we lived closer. When my GD Keira- Lee was 1 year old, they lived next door and KL would wake up in the morning and say where are ya??? And Nanna would come running!!! It was great. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... I can see the bees - just not sure if they are flying in or out  ...


At this point, they are flying in - you'll see that when the next clue comes out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Looking lovely Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I think it is time someone else stepped up!!!...


Most definitely!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all .. a happy Fathers Day to all the dad's!!! hubby was surprised when I gave him a gift.. he got spoiled yesterday with the shopping excursion...it was fun.. we took a buddy of his with us.. saved on gas and kept the conversation going so the hour and a half drive seem to go super fast  I stayed a good girl and had a green salad topped with a chicken breast.. I personally love their fish and chips but I have had a chicken topped salad in so many places and this place has the best!!! every thing is on the side too.. so I could add as much or little as I want.. PERFECT!!!

I plan on getting some knitting done this morning.. I'm not sure what hubby is planning.. so like you Bev it will all depend on what we decide to do later.. I know we have to take the dogs to the beach soon here before the winds come.. poor things are left alone too much right now.. they need a little exercise and treats..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I finished my hot pad last night...


Good for you, Bev!


> I have downloaded this one:...double-knit-potholder-2


We are building up quite a library of DK patterns.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I have only done two of her patterns...I have purchased eight or nine of her patterns so do have plenty to look forward to.


The new one that Sue was just test knitting is due out soon & is quite nice. It will likely be jumping to the head of my queue. I have already determined where I can add beads.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The irony is that Michael will be less involved this year because he just got a job at the tourism centre which will cut severely into his pool time (wouldn't have been the case if the pool here was open) & he will have to leave for the capital before the Championships at the end of August for the Senate Page training. He will help with the coaching whenever he is able, though.


I think you will just have to decide if this is something you want to give up or keep doing.. I think if you explained to the group that your son is now moving on and your involvement will continue until they find a replacement for you but they must understand that you have really been there for Micheal and going to need to be there for his future too and can't continue with the swim team. 
But you might really love this part of summer and I am sure there are other swimmers that you are fond of.. it would be a change for you that maybe you would like to continue.. just not be so involved.. I think it would be nicer if they didn't make it so stressful..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Jane. I really do like the original yarn ... so may just continue on with it....


You could wait for the next clue & do one rep to see how it looks.
It wouldn't take long to catch up if you decided to switch since the 1st clue was so short.

ETA: I see that you have decided to stick with the darker green.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...But you might really love this part of summer and I am sure there are other swimmers that you are fond of.. ...


You are right there. I love being around the kids - especially the younger ones - watching them develop & applauding their progress.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> It is a pretty yarn


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Excellent Ros. It certainly has my signature.


Mine, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You could wait for the next clue & do one rep to see how it looks.
> It wouldn't take long to catch up if you decided to switch since the 1st clue was so short.
> 
> ETA: I see that you have decided to stick with the darker green.


That's a good thought and I'll keep it in mind when we get the next clue. Thanks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You are right there. I love being around the kids - especially the younger ones - watching them develop & applauding their progress.


That is definitely a rewarding experience for you (and them, too, of course).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This pattern is free through Wednesday, July 1st
- I really like the lacy lightning section.
Forecast Shawl by Sarah Lehto
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forecast-shawl

This pattern is Free until 6/27/2015
Blue Cloud Baby Cable Afghan by Noelle Stiles
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-cloud-baby-cable-afghan

Ruby Jane by Melanie Mielinger
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruby-jane

Lace Curtain Set by Judith A Helms
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-curtain-set


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--you have a dilemma that I have shared. I belong to a group that has had all of our kids grown but the group focuses on school issues. I have remained involved with our work for over 20 yrs past my kids graduating High School. But must admit we are finally fading without new and younger blood coming in. While not a new problem, it has become harder and harder to get people to step out of their personal lives to contribute to the community in a larger, and ongoing way. In your position, I might offer to commit only, and only if others stepped up to share the responsibilities. I would also put out my own health concerns as well as other personal commitments that are just as demanding as other people's. Guild tripping and threatening often does get others to step up.

Also, like your recent pattern list. Need to look more carefully at it in a bit.

Caryn--have decided to do Frankie Brown's Pinwheel purse. I found an expanded version of it, too. She has developed the pattern to be a double layered piece. Still have some of the sock yarn I used on the Toddler Miter Square sweater and am using it double stranded for increased color interest. Am resistant to using the expensive organic cotton yarn I have until I do at least one of these little projects.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I really like the curtain pattern.. I'd like to look at it closer.. if it were made short sections across then I could continue until it reach across my windows.. she has a 40 inch window and I think my two small one's are 54 inch's.. I do like the pattern though and would be a fun one to do in my office or family room .. those windows are very small!!! ooooohh the laundry room window is even smaller  now I have another project to think about doing LOL

Good choice for a small quick project Tanya.. they may go together quickly and could be a nice selling piece


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane I really like the curtain pattern.. I'd like to look at it closer.. if it were made short sections across then I could continue until it reach across my windows.. she has a 40 inch window and I think my two small one's are 54 inch's.. I do like the pattern though and would be a fun one to do in my office or family room .. those windows are very small!!! ooooohh the laundry room window is even smaller  now I have another project to think about doing LOL
> 
> Good choice for a small quick project Tanya.. they may go together quickly and could be a nice selling piece


I looked at that lace curtain and she notes that you can adjust the width. After checking your gauge, why not so however many repeats at you need for 1/2 the window, or whatever size section you need. And then make multiples of them. It is a very nice pattern.

Will let you know what I think of the Pinwheel Purse shortly.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it will. Since I have "downsized", I am hoping to do extra repeats .

Sue


jscaplen said:


> This will be very interesting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It was nice, especially since we hadn't seen each other in a while.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Nice for you to get to spend a little time together.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think it is fine with the green. I did one of her other designs with a variegated green and loved how it looked.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Well, darn! I don't think my green is going to work so well, so I think I'll switch to the yarn in the second photo. I'll think on it and decide tomorrow.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You should join. The more the merrier!

Sue



Normaedern said:


> Sue yours is great. You are tempting me to join in! I did think it is right for a beekeepers wife! In welsh the word is gwenynwyr which means bee husband which fits on many levels. I don't see a lot of him :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry Jackson is not feeling well, but glad you are feeling better.

Sue


RosD said:


> I think that you are right Jane, apparently it takes 7-10 days for the sickness to go and he's been sick for 6 days. I definitely would rather it was me than him!!! 💞 I almost forgot to say thank you Jane, I'm definitely feeling a lot better. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, we have probably met 7 or 8 times now. She is really dedicated to shawl design, taking into account every little detail, anticipating questions people might ask and addressing those issues in her patterns. It was nice seeing her again. She used to work at a store that I used to pass when visiting one of my daughters or meeting friends for lunch, so I would stop in to visit. Now she is working at a yarn store and teaching, which is ideal for her but cuts into her design time, and she is one busy lady.

It is nice being quiet around here, much as I love it when the family is here.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. Once they identified what it was and started treating it, it made him feel a lot better.

Sue


RosD said:


> How lovely to be friends with Dee. I hope you all stay safe from the storms. I hope your GS has recovered from his illness. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, poor little Jackson. I do hope tomorrow brings better news for him.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--Maybe the Dancing Bee pattern should be adapted to a scarf for the Bee Husband.


What a great idea :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--have decided to do Frankie Brown's Pinwheel purse. I found an expanded version of it, too. She has developed the pattern to be a double layered piece. Still have some of the sock yarn I used on the Toddler Miter Square sweater and am using it double stranded for increased color interest. Am resistant to using the expensive organic cotton yarn I have until I do at least one of these little projects.


Tanya, have you thought of decorating flip flops? I see a lot of ideas and there are socks and flip flop designs for the bare foot crowd with a ring around the toe, a design for the top of the foot and tie around the ankle. Some are read cute.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good decision. It really is looking good in that colour.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Tanya. I personally love the dark green variegated and think I'll just continue on with it. Phew, I've made that decision!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I think that it is your duty!
> ;-)


I am still thinking about it!! I am trying to do a scarf in entrelac for my fortnight and I had to undo it a few minutes ago as I had got my left and right muddled :roll:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree with Ronie. Once you get the hang of Double Knitting, it is a lot easier doing in the round. I could see me doing another cowl, but taking my time doing it. This one I really want to get finished during these two weeks, so I can pick up on the other projects I set aside, but definitely I could see doing another one sometime in the future.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Oh I really like that one!!! but a little tip... Double knitting in the round is easier than doing it flat.. so if you truly want to do the cowl it is a good 'larger' project to do  I am loving it and Sue's is looking so great... I am keeping this pattern for my flat project after I get my cowl done..  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great patterns, Jane. I love the Forecast one!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hopefully you can find a way to gracefully make your exit.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> The irony is that Michael will be less involved this year because he just got a job at the tourism centre which will cut severely into his pool time (wouldn't have been the case if the pool here was open) & he will have to leave for the capital before the Championships at the end of August for the Senate Page training. He will help with the coaching whenever he is able, though.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I do hope you can sort things out for your best with the swim team.

I loved that Lace Curtain set also.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Watch out for all those bees! Just realized I might not get a lot of knitting time next weekend as I am going to stay up at Kat's and watch the two little ones whist she and my SIL go to an engagement party over on the Eastern Shore. They were just going for the one night originally but asked if I could watch for a second night which is fine. I am sure it will be very interesting as Jackson, who will be 2 on 1st July is getting into everything. Think of a boy climbing and exploring, and that is Jackson. His big sister, Alexandra, who will be 5 in August loves to be read to, but Jackson doesn't like to sit still. I am sure I will ready to sit down and relax when they go to bed.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> At this point, they are flying in - you'll see that when the next clue comes out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Well mine is definitely different from Jane's now. So Jane, Melanie and I are all doing different versions. I frogged my 3/4 circle version and have started the triangle. I was concerned that I might not have enough yarn for that one.
> 
> Sue


It's looking great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I think it is fine with the green. I did one of her other designs with a variegated green and loved how it looked.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. I decided to stick with it, since I really like the colors.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks. Once they identified what it was and started treating it, it made him feel a lot better.
> 
> Sue


I bet it did!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I agree with Ronie. Once you get the hang of Double Knitting, it is a lot easier doing in the round. I could see me doing another cowl, but taking my time doing it. This one I really want to get finished during these two weeks, so I can pick up on the other projects I set aside, but definitely I could see doing another one sometime in the future.
> 
> Sue


I can see where it would be easier in the round. Will have to give it a go one of these days.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Watch out for all those bees! Just realized I might not get a lot of knitting time next weekend as I am going to stay up at Kat's and watch the two little ones whist she and my SIL go to an engagement party over on the Eastern Shore. They were just going for the one night originally but asked if I could watch for a second night which is fine. I am sure it will be very interesting as Jackson, who will be 2 on 1st July is getting into everything. Think of a boy climbing and exploring, and that is Jackson. His big sister, Alexandra, who will be 5 in August loves to be read to, but Jackson doesn't like to sit still. I am sure I will ready to sit down and relax when they go to bed.
> 
> Sue


How fun for you and, yes, you will definitely appreciate their bedtime while you are there.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I looked at that lace curtain and she notes that you can adjust the width. After checking your gauge, why not so however many repeats at you need for 1/2 the window, or whatever size section you need. And then make multiples of them. It is a very nice pattern.
> 
> Will let you know what I think of the Pinwheel Purse shortly.


I looked at it too  I think a few of my smaller windows would be best.. only because I have 2 at 54" and one at 102" I'd really hate to commit to such a large project.. at least now when I am putting in over 40 hours a week in at work.. maybe when it quiets down.. I had hoped to be able to knit at night but I am so tired when I get off work! Looking forward to that pinwheel


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I got quite a bit done on my cowl.. it is hard on the eyes so I am taking a break... lucky me the golf tournament is being broadcasted on the west coast so there will be golf all day... I hope to get several more rows done.. I am not quite half way there.. I 'd love to get half way done.. then I have dental work done on Tuesday morning and I have Wednesday off!! YAY so hopefully I will get a great deal of it done.. I'll post pictures later


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing progress pics, Ronie.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I got quite a bit done on my cowl.. it is hard on the eyes so I am taking a break... lucky me the golf tournament is being broadcasted on the west coast so there will be golf all day... I hope to get several more rows done.. I am not quite half way there.. I 'd love to get half way done.. then I have dental work done on Tuesday morning and I have Wednesday off!! YAY so hopefully I will get a great deal of it done.. I'll post pictures later


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looking forward to seeing progress pics, Ronie.
> 
> Sue


Me, too, Ronie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay--Felt so good to do a project in 1 day. Finished Frankie Brown;s Pinwheel Purse. It probably took about 5 hours to do. Took a bit to figure out the folds of the purse and she is absolutely right that it won't lie flat w/o serious blocking. Depending on the fiber used, maybe some stiffener. I used 2 strands of sock yarn which made a thin DK wt with #3 needle. She used DK with #3 but it may have been a bit thicker than mine based on her description. Her diagonals were 25 st: I did 27. I also knit the 4 sides directly onto the base, adjusting the pattern to do this. That worked out just fine and omitted doing 4 seams that way. Will photo shortly and post.

Blocking it will be a joy given the small amount of space needed to do this.

Now for the next venture.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--thanx for the flip fops suggestion. I have seen them before. Will give it some thought.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I looked at it too  I think a few of my smaller windows would be best.. only because I have 2 at 54" and one at 102" I'd really hate to commit to such a large project.. at least now when I am putting in over 40 hours a week in at work.. maybe when it quiets down.. I had hoped to be able to knit at night but I am so tired when I get off work! Looking forward to that pinwheel


Beginning small sounds like a good idea. This will give you a sense of how much time they take for your window sizes. And given the fatigue factor, they can actually get finished and hung.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--would you please take a look at this link and tell me if this jacket has an available pattern, or is just something something the blogger liked and posted. There is a close up of the stitch but am not sure how it is done. But do like this piece a lot.

http://uneenvie.canalblog.com/archives/2011/03/01/20518209.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--would you please take a look at this link and tell me if this jacket has an available pattern...


On this page:
http://uneenvie.canalblog.com/archives/2015/01/04/31254999.html
just under the 2nd photo, written in pink: Veste_femme
is the hot link to a photocopy - in French.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Cute Jacket Tanya.. I tried looking for the pattern.. I am sure with Jane's french she can help you out!! 

I will post pictures on my day off.. right now I am just going to put my feet up and relax.. the last set of stitches were a bear for me.. all was smooth until the last 10 stitches. I just couldn't see what I was doing. I set it aside and fixed it about a hour later.. but it's telling me that is enough knitting for one day!! 

Talk to you all tomorrow!! have a great evening/day!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> On this page:
> http://uneenvie.canalblog.com/archives/2015/01/04/31254999.html
> just under the 2nd photo, written in pink: Veste_femme
> is the hot link to a photocopy - in French.


Thanx. I got it but the translation tool doesn't work on this. Will have to cobble my understanding together of the stitch used. The diagrams given are explicit enough.

Edit: Got the translation using a French/english dictionary online. The stitch is a simple alternating K1P1 every other row with a selvage stitch. The pattern is a very boxy one and the dimensions are very loose. I think this would be an easy one to make in a nice worsted wt wool or wool blend. Takhi would probably do this in a boucle blend which would also look pretty good if it was tweedy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Got the translation using a French/english dictionary ...


If you need a hand figuring it out later on, I'll give you a hand. My head isn't in it right now.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pics of the finished product. Lots of mistakes, but I got the process down.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pics of the finished product. Lots of mistakes, but I got the process down.


Looks wonderful. Did you bind off using both strands?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great, Bev. I love birds so might just have to do one too. I like your choice of colours. My cowl uses almost the same ones. I finished knitting it last night, just have to bind off now. I could hardly keep my eyes open so just left the binding off for today, then I will be done.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Pics of the finished product. Lots of mistakes, but I got the process down.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I set it aside and fixed it about a hour later.. but it's telling me that is enough knitting for one day!!
> /quote]
> 
> Glad you got it all smoothed out! Looking forward to seeing pics of your progress!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> If you need a hand figuring it out later on, I'll give you a hand. My head isn't in it right now.


Thanx Jane. I really didn't want to burden you with this altho I knew you would do it. It seems you have enough stress to deal with. Besides the challenge of doing this was kind of fun. Having the schematics of the parts made it much easier and I learned a couple of French knitting words along the way. The pattern stitch turned out to be a very basic alternating rib but I think the fabric is not a tight one which gave it a more complicated appearance when I first saw it. But if you would like to check out my understanding of it, that would be good.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn and Sue. Caryn, I used both strands in the BO.

Yeah, I am not sure how I did it, but some of the contrast stitches are on one side, but not the other.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--the bird came out very well. Great for a first project. 

I began to try to get my hands coordinated for the double knit last nite. The brain has taken it in, by the hands resist.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Okay--Felt so good to do a project in 1 day. Finished Frankie Brown;s Pinwheel Purse. Will photo shortly and


Good going Tanya! Can't wait to see.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, it looks wonderful! I am impressed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Bev--the bird came out very well. Great for a first project.
> 
> I began to try to get my hands coordinated for the double knit last nite. The brain has taken it in, by the hands resist.


Exactly.... I have mine half complete with loads of mistakes!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Exactly.... I have mine half complete with loads of mistakes!


Thanks, Tanya and Norma.  Norma, mistakes are part of learning. I was going to give mine away, but too many mistakes for that. But just enough mistakes to use in my own kitchen.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I see birds Bev. Nicely done. I too have a few odd bits but as this is for my kitchen I am ok with them. I like your color choice.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is my attempt at double knitting. I got better at the color transitions - twisting the yarn at the correct point before the first purl in the new color. But I do want to try some different cast ons and bind offs as I don't like the way mine turned out - too messy looking. I will try the nice edge someone did (gosh I wish I could remember who did that, Pam maybe?). Overall I enjoyed learning something new.

Bernat Handcrafter in morning glory blue (aka science blue) and Lily Peaches and Cream in black. Both cotton dishie yarn. US 5 needles. SC edge in black all around.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my finished cowl. I still have to weave in the ends and block. It was divided into four sections (pattern repeats) and the first section was my learning sections. With there being more abstract flowers, I just fudged a little on the next few rows. By the time I came to the second set both horizontally and vertically it was fine. I did like the pattern and I guess I enjoyed doing it once I got into it and could see the flowers. It is a forgiving pattern if you have an error in the flowers!

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Here is my attempt at double knitting. I got better at the color transitions - twisting the yarn at the correct point before the first purl in the new color. But I do want to try some different cast ons and bind offs as I don't like the way mine turned out - too messy looking. I will try the nice edge someone did (gosh I wish I could remember who did that, Pam maybe?). Overall I enjoyed learning something new.
> 
> Bernat Handcrafter in morning glory blue (aka science blue) and Lily Peaches and Cream in black. Both cotton dishie yarn. US 5 needles. SC edge in black all around.


Melanie--great colors. You seemed to nail the DK in the pattern. It looks great.

Am glad to see you using the craft cotton because I wanted to know how it was doing DK with it. Have been trying to figure out yarns to use for things like this or the Pinwheel Purse I did. I think the sock yarn was too soft and would like some more structure.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pics of the finished product. Lots of mistakes, but I got the process down.


It looks great, Bev!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wonderful work Sue. You always have such nice stitches. It took me quite a few moments to find the should-have-been-diagonal stitches. My oops are so much more obvious. And your edge is very nice.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Here is my attempt at double knitting. I got better at the color transitions - twisting the yarn at the correct point before the first purl in the new color. But I do want to try some different cast ons and bind offs as I don't like the way mine turned out - too messy looking. I will try the nice edge someone did (gosh I wish I could remember who did that, Pam maybe?). Overall I enjoyed learning something new.
> 
> Bernat Handcrafter in morning glory blue (aka science blue) and Lily Peaches and Cream in black. Both cotton dishie yarn. US 5 needles. SC edge in black all around.


That looks good, Melanie! For me, this has been a great learning project.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished cowl. I still have to weave in the ends and block. It was divided into four sections (pattern repeats) and the first section was my learning sections. With there being more abstract flowers, I just fudged a little on the next few rows. By the time I came to the second set both horizontally and vertically it was fine. I did like the pattern and I guess I enjoyed doing it once I got into it and could see the flowers. It is a forgiving pattern if you have an error in the flowers!
> 
> Sue


It's wonderful, Sue! I wouldn't have noticed those things if you hadn't pointed them out.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that turned out really nice... I like the blue and white.. and I don't see any 'Oop's' 

Melanie I think yours turned out really nice too... I didn't see anything out of place in it.. and I like the edging you put on it!! nice touch.. 

Sue that turned out beautiful... I agree the pattern is forgiving.. It seemed when I thought I was off a stitch then the next row was a contrast color so no matching up problems... I just couldn't seem to do any more last night being tired and doing something like this is a scary situation... I would love to know what bind off you did?? I'm a little over a third done.. I plan on getting much more done in the next few days.. hopefully I can get it all done by the weekend


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Jane. I really didn't want to burden you with this altho I knew you would do it. It seems you have enough stress to deal with. Besides the challenge of doing this was kind of fun. Having the schematics of the parts made it much easier and I learned a couple of French knitting words along the way. The pattern stitch turned out to be a very basic alternating rib but I think the fabric is not a tight one which gave it a more complicated appearance when I first saw it. But if you would like to check out my understanding of it, that would be good.


I like this pattern too... I was thinking it would be good to find one with this style and then use the stitch pattern they call for.. I thought it looked like the star stitch but maybe its just the yarn and size needles that makes it look like that.. I was also thinking that it would be a good way to pick up some French words


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice project Bev, looking real good. No one will notice the mistakes - I don't see any.



eshlemania said:


> Pics of the finished product. Lots of mistakes, but I got the process down.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Mel, your Star Trek pothold is looking good too.

Sue, and your cowl is just gorgeous! Maybe that should be the traveling "pants".   :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I did the two colour bind off, working with both strands of yarn held together, and knitting the pairs of stitches together like one stitch. With my working yarn I always made sure that the main colour, the blue was always the first stitch on the needle for all the stitches, to match the final row of the cowl and to make the edging uniform. I used 180 yards of the blue and 194 yards of the white.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Bev that turned out really nice... I like the blue and white.. and I don't see any 'Oop's'
> 
> Melanie I think yours turned out really nice too... I didn't see anything out of place in it.. and I like the edging you put on it!! nice touch..
> 
> Sue that turned out beautiful... I agree the pattern is forgiving.. It seemed when I thought I was off a stitch then the next row was a contrast color so no matching up problems... I just couldn't seem to do any more last night being tired and doing something like this is a scary situation... I would love to know what bind off you did?? I'm a little over a third done.. I plan on getting much more done in the next few days.. hopefully I can get it all done by the weekend


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I am working on Tree of Life blankets for all my Grandchildren. I have been looking for ways to take an edging that I have and adapting it to knit the edging and attach it with a P2tog or SSK, or similar technique so it can be knitted and attached at the same time.

I have found several and it seems straight forward. But was wondering if anyone had experience with this and could offer any hints or advice.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I am working on Tree of Life blankets for all my Grandchildren. I have been looking for ways to take an edging that I have and adapting it to knit the edging and attach it with a P2tog or SSK, or similar technique so it can be knitted and attached at the same time.
> 
> I have found several and it seems straight forward. But was wondering if anyone had experience with this and could offer any hints or advice.


If I understand you correctly, That is how Bonnie's Wish from Fiddle Knits works up. Have you seen that pattern? The Top edge was worked first then the body, which is attached by both the ssk and k2together depending on which side you were working. It does work up nicely. I posted on one of the LP threads, can't remember which and I also have a project page on Ravelry if you want to see a pic.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, that is brilliant. I love the colours :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your cowl is beautiful. I love the pattern and the execution is great :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I like this pattern too... I was thinking it would be good to find one with this style and then use the stitch pattern they call for.. I thought it looked like the star stitch but maybe its just the yarn and size needles that makes it look like that.. I was also thinking that it would be a good way to pick up some French words


You must have missed the stitch translation that I posted. It seems to be K1 P1 for 2 rows with the WS following the existing stitches and then moving over 1 stitch on rows 3 & 4. Sort of a 1 x 1 Moss or Seed stitch. There are a couple of French to English knitting dictionaries online. I tried to limit myself to only 3 or 4 words so that I might actually remember them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, your cowl is beautiful. I love the pattern and the execution is great :thumbup:


I would agree with Norma!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> If I understand you correctly, That is how Bonnie's Wish from Fiddle Knits works up. Have you seen that pattern? The Top edge was worked first then the body, which is attached by both the ssk and k2together depending on which side you were working. It does work up nicely. I posted on one of the LP threads, can't remember which and I also have a project page on Ravelry if you want to see a pic.


I prefer to attach as I work, too. Learning an attached I-cord showed me the way. Even on the Pinwheel Purse I did that in order to save at least 4 seams. On my Tree of Life blanket I sewed the edging and must say how I hated it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I am working on Tree of Life blankets for all my Grandchildren. I have been looking for ways to take an edging that I have and adapting it to knit the edging and attach it with a P2tog or SSK, or similar technique so it can be knitted and attached at the same time.
> 
> I have found several and it seems straight forward. But was wondering if anyone had experience with this and could offer any hints or advice.


I did this with my Toddler Miter Square sweater with some of the triangle fills. I just played with picking up a stitch and knitting it together with the last st on the needle ala an attached I-cord. You might want to play with that same technique as it gives a chained effect. You can also play with P2 tog from the back. Another thing I played with was PU a stitch, turn work P2tog on the next 2 st. Each gives a slightly different look but keeps the stitch count the same.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--your cowl is beautiful. Who would know it was a maiden voyage.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I will try the nice edge someone did (gosh I wish I could remember who did that, Pam maybe?). Overall I enjoyed learning something new.


Melanie, I love your hot pads.  Here's the link to the edge.

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/muggins-magic-hang-out/2359885/201-225#201

It's the No Twist Chain Edge Stitch. It is really easy to do.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Pam, Chris and Ronie. I am enjoying our adventures in DK Land.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I am impressed with all of the DK knitting that I see here. You guys have really done a super job. All of your designs are clearly portrayed, very very few color "accents". And for first time projects the edges are decent also, maybe not to knitters liking but not bad at all.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Pics of the finished product. Lots of mistakes, but I got the process down.


Marvellous! Your teacher will be proud. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...The pattern stitch turned out to be a very basic alternating rib


I knit a cardigan in that stitch years ago. A colleague used to warn me not to leave it lying around or she'd steal it on me.


> But if you would like to check out my understanding of it, that would be good.


Sure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Here is my attempt at double knitting. ...


You are further ahead on the learning curve than me. This is a great start, Melanie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished cowl. ...


I love it, Sue!
Great work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I had a downloaded file called best friend that wouldnt open. I found these while trying to find it to download again. I dont think I found the real one, though.
Best Friend Scarf by Cindy Bajema
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/best-friend-scarf

Diamonds Are A Girl's Best Friend by Katherine Leek
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamonds-are-a-girls-best-friend-8

A Girl's Best Friend by Ann Lim
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-girls-best-friend-3


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had a downloaded file called best friend that wouldnt open. I found these while trying to find it to download again. I dont think I found the real one, though.
> Best Friend Scarf by Cindy Bajema
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/best-friend-scarf
> 
> ...


All lovely patterns, Jane, and now saved in my library!  Thanks!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I did too. Thanks, Jane

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> All lovely patterns, Jane, and now saved in my library!  Thanks!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I have never seen a pattern you have posted Jane, that I have hated. You always find the lovely ones.  Thanks for all your hard work in research, so that we will always have enough to do.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I have never seen a pattern you have posted Jane, that I have hated. You always find the lovely ones.  Thanks for all your hard work in research, so that we will always have enough to do.


I would say the same. Beautiful patterns and many alternatives for idle hands :wink:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I have never seen a pattern you have posted Jane, that I have hated. You always find the lovely ones.  Thanks for all your hard work in research, so that we will always have enough to do.


Well, you are very welcome, Bev, & everyone else. I don't always respond when someone says thanks for the patterns - unless it is something specific. We're already chatty enough but I am pleased if you like them - especially when someone jumps right in & starts one like with Strawberry Fields.
I come across lots of things that are free but don't always share if it doesn't appeal to me. However, sometimes I share something that I think someone else would like.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

The blue one is way to open for my taste but knit more closely it looks nice.
Aliseda shawl by Yellow Mleczyk
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aliseda-shawl

I like the look of the edge on this.
Escalier Cowl by Amanda Rawls
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/escalier-cowl

These last two seem familiar but I don't see them in my files...

A nice way to use some of the variegated yarns without overpowering the pattern.
Earth Weave Cowl by Kim Sequeira
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/earth-weave-cowl

Argyle by Anna Kotsolainen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/argyle-5


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought that I would mention that Elizabeth has had another mishap & has re-injured her knee & has been ordered to rest - which she does sometimes. ;-)
I told her that I would let you know that she was absent with a doctor's note.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that I would mention that Elizabeth has had another mishap & has re-injured her knee & has been ordered to rest - which she does sometimes. ;-)
> I told her that I would let you know that she was absent with a doctor's note.


Oh, no! That's really too bad!  :? Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to,hear that. Hopefully, with rest, it will be better soon.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I thought that I would mention that Elizabeth has had another mishap & has re-injured her knee & has been ordered to rest - which she does sometimes. ;-)
> I told her that I would let you know that she was absent with a doctor's note.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that I would mention that Elizabeth has had another mishap & has re-injured her knee & has been ordered to rest - which she does sometimes. ;-)
> I told her that I would let you know that she was absent with a doctor's note.


What a pity. Thanks for letting us know. Hope she takes it easy and heals


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Give Elizabeth our hugs and prayers for a quick recovery. So sorry that she had another mishap.

Also, I love the edging on that cowl also. It's in my library.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I did the two colour bind off, working with both strands of yarn held together, and knitting the pairs of stitches together like one stitch. With my working yarn I always made sure that the main colour, the blue was always the first stitch on the needle for all the stitches, to match the final row of the cowl and to make the edging uniform. I used 180 yards of the blue and 194 yards of the white.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue... I am sure that is the best way too!! it's a very pretty edge!! _most_ of my CO edge is nice I got a few hiccups in it.. but for the most part I like it a lot!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, your Trekkie dk dishcloth is great. Love the blue and black combo. Nice edging too. This has been a fun learning experience!

Sue, the cowl is so pretty. Lovely colors and your bind off is so tidy. Thanks for the explanation of how you kept it so neat.

Jane, thanks again for all the beautiful pattern links. I have a pattern saved called best friend - maybe it's the one you were looking for?
http://theknittingbuzz.typepad.com/the-knitting-buzz/2011/11/best-friend-lace-scarf.html

Sorry to hear that Elizabeth has re injured her knee. Please tell her to rest so she can heal and get a Drs. note to return here safely!


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Eshlemania, very good on hot pad. I have started mine over several times. I am having a problem with the tension with what is back side. I have decided to just keep going and improve, hopefully as I go along. I am on row 13 of 49. Is getting easier. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I have a pattern saved called best friend - maybe it's the one you were looking for?...


No, but thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Roxanness said:


> ...I have decided to just keep going and improve, hopefully as I go along. ....


I think that practice will help improve the tension. I am not sure how much blocking might help even things out.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Will keep working on it. I am expecting it to be a good learning experience. Enjoying learning. Thanks for encouraging me.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, do keep,at it. The more you do,it, the more comfortable you will be with it.

Sue


Roxanness said:


> Eshlemania, very good on hot pad. I have started mine over several times. I am having a problem with the tension with what is back side. I have decided to just keep going and improve, hopefully as I go along. I am on row 13 of 49. Is getting easier. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Sue... I am sure that is the best way too!! it's a very pretty edge!! _most_ of my CO edge is nice I got a few hiccups in it.. but for the most part I like it a lot!


I did my hot pad bind off the same as Sue did her cowl. It leaves a nice edge.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, do keep,at it. The more you do,it, the more comfortable you will be with it.
> 
> Sue


Ditto from me on this!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Yes, do keep,at it. The more you do,it, the more comfortable you will be with it.
> 
> Sue


I totally agree, Roxanness. Hang in there. You will get it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Whew! I can't believe that I finally caught up with you all! What a busy weekend you have had!

I sure hope Elizabeth recovers quickly from her fall.

And Jackson from his bug. And Sue's GS and DD - I am so glad to hear she is better. 

Norma, I really think that you have little choice in whether to do the Dancing Bees or not. 

Tanya, I can hardly imagine a woman with your creativity and drive being able to "only follow directions". I am surprised that you didn't hear my snort.  Congratulations on getting your sweater completed!!! 

KX, thank you for the growing zone map. It was very interesting comparing each state and even different areas within each state. Thank you!

Thank you for the Herringbone Cable Stitch pattern, Ros. If not that pattern, I have seen a very similar one and really like it. 

It was so sweet to see Jackson wrapped up in three of Nana's blankies. I sure hope he is feeling better by now.

It was fun to see the stash diving finds. Thank you for sharing, Melanie. Your Star Trek potholder looks great! I finished mine this weekend also and it is hanging above my daughter's sink. 

Pam, Bev, and Sue, your double knitting projects all turned out so nice! I have saved each of the patterns for "someday".  I can see how knitting in the round would be easier than switching back and forth while knitting straight/flat. Then your brain does not have to readjust to which color is the main color. :thumbup: Congratulations on jobs well done, ladies!!!

Jane, the video of your young friend was fun to watch. What a life changing experience this must be for him.  There is no doubt in my mind that this could wake up latent "wanderlust" in him. What a special time for him.

Your Latis and your model are both looking very good in that color, Jane! The Latis really blocked up nicely. 

I sure hope your swim season settles down soon. :?

How special that you could get a visit from Dee, Sue. She does amazing work. It must have been a lot of fun to be able to compare notes that evening. 

Jan, I hope you had some fun family time while sprucing up your FIL's home. 

Thank you, all, so much for the well wishes for my back. I had done a LOT of bending over gardening the last few days. The stretching and walking were wonderful. It is still a bit tender, but soooo much better than it was. (I have been able to type up this whole note AFTER ready more than 20 pages!!! Whoo Hoo!!!)

We had a wonderful family weekend - went to a Minnesota Twins game (one of DH's favorite things to do that we hardly ever get to do), then on up to Duluth for a couple of days. It was a lot of driving, but worth it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I would like to share some pics of one of my favourite places. This is Seaham a little town in the north east of England, in County Durham. For many years, Durham was a very dirty, dreary looking county, because of the abundance of coal mines whose dirt spread all over the countryside. 
My parents both came from County Durham. We moved back there after living in Australia for five years, and my first impression was not very good. I could not believe how dirty even the sheep looked. 
Coal mining no longer plays an important part and with the closing of so many mines especially the open cast ones, the countryside has been restored to its original beauty and the sheep are a nice clean creamy white, as they should be. In my eyes Durham is one of the prettiest counties in England and looking across the fields there can now be seen a quintessentially English countryside, with lush green fields.
Part of the beauty for me is in its coastline. As a teen I didn't derive a lot of pleasure from my father's Sunday drives down to the coast, which often meant just looking at the sea , sitting in the car, whilst eating an ice cream. Now I really appreciate the beauty of the sea and when I return home, one of the first things I want to do is drive down to the coast, especially to Seaham and walk down the many steps to the beach. This is not a sandy beach. Quite the opposite. It is covered with rocks of all shapes and sizes. The cliffs that reach down to the beach are not the white of the Dover cliffs, but rather a dirty brown, due to the presence still of coal seams in the area. Being on the North Sea, the water never really gets warm and you have to be a hardy soul to venture into the water.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Your Latis and your model are both looking very good in that color, Jane! The Latis really blocked up nicely....


Thank you, Toni 


> It is still a bit tender, but soooo much better than it was...We had a wonderful family weekend


Glad to hear that you are on the mend & that you had a good time with your family.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, like your potholder.

Sue


TLL said:


> Whew! I can't believe that I finally caught up with you all! What a busy weekend you have had!
> 
> I sure hope Elizabeth recovers quickly from her fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... I finished mine this weekend also and it is hanging above my daughter's sink. ...


Great work!
I haven't started my DK project yet & I unravelled my MD start. I feel like I am trading water sometimes.

I did manage to knit up May & June's patterns for the 2015 scarf as well as finish clue 2 of Vampire.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...This is not a sandy beach. .. It is covered with rocks of all shapes and sizes....


Reminds me of Newfoundland beaches.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Toni - your potholder turned out great!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, those all look good. I did 1 row on Vampire today. Will have to do better than that if I am ever to finish it. I think you are doing better than me!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Great work!
> I haven't started my DK project yet & I unravelled my MD start. I feel like I am trading water sometimes.
> 
> I did manage to knit up May & June's patterns for the 2015 scarf as well as finish clue 2 of Vampire.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I would like to share some pics of one of my favourite places. This is Seaham a little town in the north east of England, in County Durham. For many years, Durham was a very dirty, dreary looking county, because of the abundance of coal mines whose dirt spread all over the countryside.
> My parents both came from County Durham. We moved back there after living in Australia for five years, and my first impression was not very good. I could not believe how dirty even the sheep looked.
> Coal mining no longer plays an important part and with the closing of so many mines especially the open cast ones, the countryside has been restored to its original beauty and the sheep are a nice clean creamy white, as they should be. In my eyes Durham is one of the prettiest counties in England and looking across the fields there can now be seen a quintessentially English countryside, with lush green fields.
> Part of the beauty for me is in its coastline. As a teen I didn't derive a lot of pleasure from my father's Sunday drives down to the coast, which often meant just looking at the sea , sitting in the car, whilst eating an ice cream. Now I really appreciate the beauty of the sea and when I return home, one of the first things I want to do is drive down to the coast, especially to Seaham and walk down the many steps to the beach. This is not a sandy beach. Quite the opposite. It is covered with rocks of all shapes and sizes. The cliffs that reach down to the beach are not the white of the Dover cliffs, but rather a dirty brown, due to the presence still of coal seams in the area. Being on the North Sea, the water never really gets warm and you have to be a hardy soul to venture into the water.
> ...


Sue - those photos are all lovely. No wonder you love it there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great work!
> I haven't started my DK project yet & I unravelled my MD start. I feel like I am trading water sometimes.
> 
> I did manage to knit up May & June's patterns for the 2015 scarf as well as finish clue 2 of Vampire.


Those all look great, Jane!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are a few more pics of Seaham.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Roxanness said:


> Eshlemania, very good on hot pad. I have started mine over several times. I am having a problem with the tension with what is back side. I have decided to just keep going and improve, hopefully as I go along. I am on row 13 of 49. Is getting easier. Thanks for sharing.


Several of us had tension issues. It does get better. You should see the big loop I worked to one side and hid in the crochet border, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great hot pad Toni.

Thanks for the nice photos Sue. Pretty beach.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

With mine done in the round, it seems like my purled stitches are looser, so on one side the stitches look nice and neat, whilst on the other, not so.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Several of us had tension issues. It does get better. You should see the big loop I worked to one side and hid in the crochet border, lol.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> With mine done in the round, it seems like my purled stitches are looser, so on one side the stitches look nice and neat, whilst on the other, not so.
> 
> Sue


Blocking fixes everything, don't cha' know?! 

Thank you for the beautiful beach photos!!!

Your knitting is coming along wonderfully, Jane!!!

I'm glad you all like the potholder. Do not look too close.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tonight I have been goofing off, well at least since I came home from jazzercise. I have been looking at photos on my old computer. We just downloaded them to an external hard drive so I don't lose them. DH came home and asked what I had been knitting on since finishing the cowl, and I had to confess that I haven't done any tonight, which is most unusual for me.

Actually, Amy is spending the night here as she has a dr appointment down here tomorrow, but her stomach is bothering her at present so I had to start an IV on her. A little bit like the old days when she was living here and I was playing nurse. She worked today and seemed ok when she got in. Usually running an IV helps her, so I am hoping she will be feeling better soon.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Reminds me of Newfoundland beaches.


also of our beaches.. not very many shells but lots of rocks at times 

Sue thank you so much for sharing your pictures.. they are great!!

Toni great looking DK.. I can see how it just got easier and better in no time!! I am glad you found a nice home for it already!! Thanks for the pictures of the ship.. if I am seeing it right it is a big one!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am curious to see how blocking works, whether you will see the other colour through it. Maybe I will try and find out tomorrow.

Sue


TLL said:


> Blocking fixes everything, don't cha' know?!
> 
> Thank you for the beautiful beach photos!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane those are great samples and starts!! I am guessing the first two are samples.. they are very pretty!! should be made into something 

Well I'm off this computer.. I have been on for a hour and it seems like I just sat down!! I want to get some rows done on my cowl.. but it may have to wait until tomorrow... it is times like these I wish I had a mindless crochet project going


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, I love your pot holder. Very nice.

Roxanness, keep on doing it. It will get better. I have developed the habit when throwing each stitch, I give the yarn a bit of a tug, to tighten up the tension a bit. It seems to work. I still get a few big stitches. 

Jane, lovely monthly clues and I love the start on Vampire. What a rich red.

Sue, I loved the Seaham pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

It sounds like your family had a wonderful Father's Day weekend, Toni. &#128522; I am sure your DH was happy the girls could share with you all.

I have not told DH about the great Tricky DK pieces you guys worked on. I was afraid he would have asked for one and I just cannot manage a DK project just now.

Thank you for sharing your pictorial memories Sue. Another great armchair tour while remaining in my air conditioned kitchen. The spring/summer did not come one a nice gradual change but smack in a rush. Takes me a bit for me to adjust. If I could shake 20 - 25 pounds it might help me with the humidity.

I must be missing some things but it escapes me for now. Mind still at my desk trying to work through a small challenge.

Happy knitting all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are a few more pics of Seaham.
> 
> Sue


Oh, such beautiful photos!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, those all look good. I did 1 row on Vampire today. Will have to do better than that if I am ever to finish it. I think you are doing better than me!


Thanks, Sue - but I cheated on Vampire. I had intended to do the medium & ended up doing the small instead. That was when I thought that I might actually keep up with the clues. I am not starting over again, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Those all look great, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Your knitting is coming along wonderfully, Jane!!!
> ...


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Usually running an IV helps her, so I am hoping she will be feeling better soon.


Sure hope so, Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane those are great samples and starts!! I am guessing the first two are samples...


Thank yo, Ronie.
The first two are clues 5 & 6 of the 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, lovely monthly clues and I love the start on Vampire. What a rich red....


Thank you, Bev


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Toni* always interesting to see other countries, pardon my not going to my Atlas, but where abouts is Duluth? One day I may try this double knitting technique, but I need to do the second lace edge of the shrug.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I would like to share some pics of one of my favourite places. This is Seaham a little town in the north east of England, in County Durham. For many years, Durham was a very dirty, dreary looking county, because of the abundance of coal mines whose dirt spread all over the countryside.
> My parents both came from County Durham. We moved back there after living in Australia for five years, and my first impression was not very good. I could not believe how dirty even the sheep looked.
> Coal mining no longer plays an important part and with the closing of so many mines especially the open cast ones, the countryside has been restored to its original beauty and the sheep are a nice clean creamy white, as they should be. In my eyes Durham is one of the prettiest counties in England and looking across the fields there can now be seen a quintessentially English countryside, with lush green fields.
> Part of the beauty for me is in its coastline. As a teen I didn't derive a lot of pleasure from my father's Sunday drives down to the coast, which often meant just looking at the sea , sitting in the car, whilst eating an ice cream. Now I really appreciate the beauty of the sea and when I return home, one of the first things I want to do is drive down to the coast, especially to Seaham and walk down the many steps to the beach. This is not a sandy beach. Quite the opposite. It is covered with rocks of all shapes and sizes. The cliffs that reach down to the beach are not the white of the Dover cliffs, but rather a dirty brown, due to the presence still of coal seams in the area. Being on the North Sea, the water never really gets warm and you have to be a hardy soul to venture into the water.
> ...


I guess if there are any shell fish around, maybe their shells get pulverised by the rocks. Not a part of Britain that I know. Thank you for sharing, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great work!
> I haven't started my DK project yet & I unravelled my MD start. I feel like I am trading water sometimes.
> 
> I did manage to knit up May & June's patterns for the 2015 scarf as well as finish clue 2 of Vampire.


I stand in awe, Jane, of the amount of knitting you accomplish. I have not managed any for nearly three days- just busy elsewhere- plus I am sure sleeping badly, or not sleeping at all as happened last night, renders one rather exhausted for more than the next day.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I stand in awe, Jane, of the amount of knitting you accomplish.


Thank you, Julie - but it does't seem like I am making much progress the past little while.


> I have not managed any for nearly three days- just busy elsewhere-


I figured that you must have been busy.


> plus I am sure sleeping badly, or not sleeping at all as happened last night, renders one rather exhausted for more than the next day.


Sorry to hear that - I know how draining that can be. I haven't had a really bad bout in a while, though. I hope that you can get somer rest soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear that - I know how draining that can be. I haven't had a really bad bout in a while, though. I hope that you can get somer rest soon.


Thanks Jane!
I certainly need it- I don't like the headache that seems to go with it.
Next door but one had their light on all night- and I find that worse than a full moon, which at least moves through the night. 
Sorry to hear you suffer from it too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Sorry to hear you suffer from it too!


I never even slept well as a child. However, I learned to cope with it - not getting frustrated was an important lesson because that wore me out physically.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I never even slept well as a child. However, I learned to cope with it - not getting frustrated was an important lesson because that wore me out physically.


Yes, frustration is a stress and it is exhausting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--Enjoyed the photos of Seaham. Reminds me of beaches I have seen in the US. Something about raw nature that opens the spirit.

Your comments about the effects of the coal mining reminds us how profound human activity is/can be on the world around us. Am just reading a lengthy article on the effects of unbridled development in China and its destruction of the air and water of that country. Mining does the same thing in many States here. You are not far from coal mining country with its mountain top removal and destruction of the land and water resources we have. Glad that there has been some renewal in your old homeland.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Do get well soon, Elizabeth :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I have not been to Seaham but it looks lovely. I have been to Durham a couple of times and loved it. It is a beautiful county. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane Vampire is looking really goulish! I love the colour and your beaded scarf is coming along beautifully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I never even slept well as a child. However, I learned to cope with it - not getting frustrated was an important lesson because that wore me out physically.


Conversely I seem to remember sleeping pretty well as a child- the issue has been made worse these last two and a half years on my own


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

madkiwi is back and chatting on her own topic(s)...but an interesting slant of topic was brought up to help cheer her up.

Libations and chocolate --> I've got 2 extra containers of Hershey's cooking cocoa, and arrowroot. Anyone for milk, eggs, and tapioca? I can use dark rum instead of vanilla for the after cooked flavoring, any other possibles? I'm enjoying a 85-87 percent dark chocolate melted in my 2 percent milk...not sure if I want any sugar.

I'm high on chocolate and PROUD of it. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> madkiwi is back and chatting on her own topic(s)...but an interesting slant of topic was brought up to help cheer her up.
> 
> Libations and chocolate --> I've got 2 extra containers of Hershey's cooking cocoa, and arrowroot. Anyone for milk, eggs, and tapioca? I can use dark rum instead of vanilla for the after cooked flavoring, any other possibles? I'm enjoying a 85-87 percent dark chocolate melted in my 2 percent milk...not sure if I want any sugar.
> 
> I'm high on chocolate and PROUD of it. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Karen, you crack me up. Thanks for my wake up smile. It's a bit too early in the day for rum but that sounds good for after dinner tonight! At the Shoprite by my sisters I found a bar of the Green and Black chocolate and thought of you. This one is only 60% so it is sweet which it needs because it is flavored with chili pepper, or is it jalapeño and other things. I had to put it in the fridge as it had melted in my car on the way home in 91F as I don't like to use air conditioning if I don't have to. The air was dry (finally) so the wind through open windows was good enough and the sun wasn't at a point where it was beating down on me.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue, I love the pictures of Seaham. &#128150; I would probably spend hours scouring through the pebbles to find ones that are just right (in my eyes you know) the perfect color to sit in a vase or jar. &#128516;

Toni, nice work on the Star Trek coaster. 

Jane, as always your vampire is looking awesome.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> madkiwi is back and chatting on her own topic(s)...but an interesting slant of topic was brought up to help cheer her up.
> 
> Libations and chocolate --> I've got 2 extra containers of Hershey's cooking cocoa, and arrowroot. Anyone for milk, eggs, and tapioca? I can use dark rum instead of vanilla for the after cooked flavoring, any other possibles? I'm enjoying a 85-87 percent dark chocolate melted in my 2 percent milk...not sure if I want any sugar.
> 
> I'm high on chocolate and PROUD of it. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Sounds like mad kiwi is on a prolonged chocolate fast😈


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Sue, I love the pictures of Seaham. 💖 I would probably spend hours scouring through the pebbles to find ones that are just right (in my eyes you know) the perfect color to sit in a vase or jar. 😄
> 
> Toni, nice work on the Star Trek coaster.
> 
> Jane, as always your vampire is looking awesome.


Oh, yes, love that hot/chocolate combo. The Mexicans know this combo well in their mole sauces.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I'm high on chocolate and PROUD of it. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Funny, Karen!! We love chocolate at our house also. We get the Green and Blacks 85%. YUM!!

Sue, I hope Amy is feeling better.

Julie, I hope you have gotten some sleep by now. I know what it is like to struggle for sleep. Not fun!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Look what just came in:

http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=12308

Thinking of you Norma in particular but lots for everyone.
Love the dinosaur playing guitar chart and think that would make a great DK scarf project.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, sorry that you have problems sleeping. Have you ever thought about wearing a mask? Years ago I would never have dreamt about it, until visiting my parents' house on a trip back home. There was a street light positioned righ outside my bedroom window, that shone right into the room, despite curtains and blinds. I remembered the mask that came with the travel pack on my transatlantic flight. It was just a flimsy mask but it did help. Then a few years later, my DH gave me an aromatherapy kit which included a padded mask, which had added fabric to cover the bridge of my nose and eliminated that last little bit of light that peeked through. Initially I was resistant to a mask as it was unnatural to,have something affixed to my face whilst sleeping, and didn't want something that would muss up my hair, but I think sleep is the more important. Now, twenty years or so later, however, I never travel without one (I say "one", since my beloved mask was lost last month. I think I left it behind in Virginia Beach at the hotel, probably entangled in the bedding when I took it off. Fortunately, I had a back up one, one of those flimsy ones in my travel bag.) Since coming home, I have been searching for a replacement one, and have bought a couple, none of which are the perfect replacement. Fortunately, I don't need one at home as my bedroom is on the back of the house and we have lots of trees, and there is no source of light to bother me. My motto re my mask is, to borrow a well-known phrase, "don't leave home without it".

On Friday, I am going up to spend two nights at my DDs to babysit her two young children, and guess what will be at the top of my list of things to take.

I'm not saying to use one all the time, but it is very handy to have around on those nights when some source of light might hamper your sleep. Better and safer than taking a medication to help you sleep!

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Jane!
> I certainly need it- I don't like the headache that seems to go with it.
> Next door but one had their light on all night- and I find that worse than a full moon, which at least moves through the night.
> Sorry to hear you suffer from it too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sure hope so, Sue.


Thanks, Jane.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Chris.

Another time i would like to spend more time, walking along the beach and just truly vreathing in the sea air and the natural beauty. most of my visits over the past fifteen years or so, time was short as we were spending a lot of time visiting my mother. Living so far away, it was always like making up for lost time, and those visits were really not vacations. I'm not complaining, I alwys wanted to get home and visit. Since my mother's passing last Fall, our visits will be so different, and we will be able to relax more.

Apparently there is quite a bit of sea glass around there, and I would love to find some. Of course, I have the constraints of luggage weight and size restrictions to contend with. I will just have to settle with photos instead.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Sue, I love the pictures of Seaham. 💖 I would probably spend hours scouring through the pebbles to find ones that are just right (in my eyes you know) the perfect color to sit in a vase or jar. 😄
> 
> Toni, nice work on the Star Trek coaster.
> 
> Jane, as always your vampire is looking awesome.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. Those were cute.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Look what just came in:
> 
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=12308
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Toni great looking DK.. I can see how it just got easier and better in no time!! I am glad you found a nice home for it already!! Thanks for the pictures of the ship.. if I am seeing it right it is a big one!!!


Thank you, Ronie, I had our girls in mind when I started the project. It was fun to finish it in time. 

Yes, it is a very large ship. If I am guessing correctly, it would equal 15 of the world's tallest buildings if stood on end (327 feet long) - if it is the ship that I am thinking it is.
Here is another photo, not quite as zoomed in. The front is already under the lift bridge.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Toni* always interesting to see other countries, pardon my not going to my Atlas, but where abouts is Duluth? One day I may try this double knitting technique, but I need to do the second lace edge of the shrug.


Hi Julie, I wondered why there weren't any comments from you. I hope you can solve the sleep problem. Sue's mask sounds like it could help.

Duluth is at the very Western tip of Lake Superior, the largest of the five Great Lakes between the U.S. and Canada.

Chris, I hope you had a good visit with your sister. 

KX, your tapioca sounds delicious!!! Enjoy your chocolate! Oh, I think you are doing that already.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love that red Jane. And the dark beads are a great choice. 

Light sleeper here too. I need to be in a cave, lol. I used to have a mask but it started falling apart and I have not replaced it. I need one with decent eye cups else I am awakened by the fabric rubbing my lashes (I know, weird).

Karen, I once went five months without any chocolate (food trigger testing). Boy, did I enjoy that first piece of chocolate! Sat on the bed and told DH to go away, lol!

Those dinos are cute.

Sorry to hear Belle had a setback but thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> madkiwi is back and chatting on her own topic(s)...but an interesting slant of topic was brought up to help cheer her up.
> 
> Libations and chocolate --> I've got 2 extra containers of Hershey's cooking cocoa, and arrowroot. Anyone for milk, eggs, and tapioca? I can use dark rum instead of vanilla for the after cooked flavoring, any other possibles? I'm enjoying a 85-87 percent dark chocolate melted in my 2 percent milk...not sure if I want any sugar.
> 
> I'm high on chocolate and PROUD of it. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Sounds good to me. I always liked frog spawn errrrr I mean tapioca :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those are fabulous,Tanya. I love quite a few. You are right about the strumming dinosaur :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Yes, it is a very large ship. If I am guessing correctly, it would equal 15 of the world's tallest buildings if stood on end (327 feet long) - if it is the ship that I am thinking it is.
> Here is another photo, not quite as zoomed in. The front is already under the lift bridge.


Wow!!! That is HUGE.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Funny, Karen!! We love chocolate at our house also. We get the Green and Blacks 85%. YUM!!
> 
> Sue, I hope Amy is feeling better......


Black & Green---oooh, such good chocolate. And so great they have 65-85% cocoa content. Have you read anything about the medicinal use of cocoa by the Incas? It really was black gold for them and the European invaders quickly took that back to Europe with them.

Here is an interesting tidbit. In homeopathy we have a remedy Chocolate. Years ago I took a workshop with the homeopath who did the proving of that remedy. It is a fun remedy in many ways. This man was a humorist, loving to tell jokes and anecdotes. But one thing he did was to bring in a bag of chocolates and gave everyone a piece. All different kinds of chocolate--some milk, some dark. Within about 20" he surveyed the group, about 60 of us. People began to report all kinds of thoughts and feelings. Many of them were feelings of peace and/or euphoria. A couple became a bit manic; a few very depressed. If anyone ever tells you chocolate is not psychotropic, shoo them away for their ignorance. But keep enjoying yours.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are fabulous,Tanya. I love quite a few. You are right about the strumming dinosaur :thumbup:


I knew you would love them as soon as the page opened up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--hope the weekend was a good one for you. We had a lot of rain which prevented outdoor stuff; hope it was nicer for you.

Toni--you chortled right about me following a pattern. Even on this little purse project I made a couple of changes. I do them without even thinking sometimes.
I thought I had done a pattern last year without changes, but that was not true either. When I made the Autumn Tango I enlarged it in both directions.

And nice photos of the river. Sounds like a nice getaway for you.

Jane--your 'samplers' are beautiful. Great pattern detail. And love that red even tho I couldn't really see the pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sure.


Not to be a pest, but did you have a chance to check out my translation of that what I call an alternative rib stitch? Curious about my translation abilities. Mon Tricot has so many great patterns but all in French. Would love to feel comfortable in reading them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I missed the post about Belle I sure hope she gets better soon!! 

Thanks for the picture Toni.. that is one large boat!! LOL

Julie I am sorry that your neighbor is disrupting your already hard to come by sleep  since my hubby has to get up at 2:30am he is in bed long before the sun goes down.. and long before the neighborhood quiets down.. so we got 'room darkening' curtains. But before that I put a large sheet of felt in the window.. then curtains over that. It helped but now the room is very dark. We have the street light right outside our house so the front room is very light at all times.. When my daughter and her friend comes to visit this summer!!! she will be sleeping in there. I will look into those 'eye mask's'
I am with you Melanie!!! I would have to have a cup to go over the eyelashes!! I can't wear contacts because of the feeling of something on my eye's.. I never could get use to them. I tried and tried.. 

all this talk of chocolate.. I rarely eat candy but I messed up and didn't pack enough of a lunch yesterday so I bought a piece of chocolate fudge!! it is so rich and huge I could only eat a few bites.. I think I'll give the rest to hubby.. I think I would do better with the dark chocolate that you are talking about with little nibbles here and there .. I actually felt a bit ill with that fudge..LOL even though I love chocolate.. its funny how our tastes change over the years... I love Chicken Mole but I have to make it myself and eliminate the peanut butter..  I was taught to use chili powder.. I never thought to use anything spicier!! I'll have to give that a try.. 

well I have a dentist appointment this morning.. dreading it immensely! They have to pull the tooth because under the gum line it is cracked.. at least I have tomorrow off to start to feel better.. then I don't go in until 1pm on Thursday.. so I have plenty of time to heal up before running up to the bridge and back.. I love it up there but the hike is a uphill one.. and a stressful one.. (don't want to miss the boat!! )

I'll take pictures of my cowl this morning and post in a few mins..  I love it.. 

Thanks for the link to Grandmothers Patterns. I get it each day they put one out and have just been putting them into the folder I have to save them all in.. there are so many nice patterns they send out I know I want most all of them  even though I don't always look at them..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I thought I would share some pictures.. the first one isn't very clear because of the haze in the air that day! This was passing through on its way up towards Seattle for the Golf tournament that was played last weekend.. It was great to see  the whole town was looking up!! 
The second one is the dredge that keeps the mouth of the river opened up to flow into the ocean.. I was sitting out back and saw it.. I was lucky to have my camera handy because by the time it cleared the trees it was gone! I never did see it again.. 
The last one is my progress on my cowl.. it is slow going but very enjoyable!!
(now you have to wait for the pictures to download!)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Can't recall if I shared this Liat Gat video on DK with you but here it is:






She talks/shows how to pick up speed and keep tension with DK. I think some of you who struggling with tension may like this


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I thought I would share some pictures.. the first one isn't very clear because of the haze in the air that day! This was passing through on its way up towards Seattle for the Golf tournament that was played last weekend.. It was great to see  the whole town was looking up!!
> The second one is the dredge that keeps the mouth of the river opened up to flow into the ocean.. I was sitting out back and saw it.. I was lucky to have my camera handy because by the time it cleared the trees it was gone! I never did see it again..
> The last one is my progress on my cowl.. it is slow going but very enjoyable!!
> (now you have to wait for the pictures to download!)


Haven't seen one of the zeppelins in decades. We used to get so excited seeing them as children. Looking back need to wonder why they were being used. I think one use was to have large advertising signs trailing in the sky.

Your cowl is looking very good. Seems like you have the hang of it.

That fudge can be too rich for me, too. And so much sugar added. We used say that people who like milk chocolate really don't like the chocolate. Real chocoholics will only eat the very dark stuff. The others only want the milk and sugar.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your cowl is looking great, Ronie! Thanks for the other photos, also.  It sounds like that is good exercise running/walking up and down that bridge. 

Thanks for the youtube link, Tanya. I'm going to check it out now.  (edit: Thank you!!! It makes me want to cast on that cowl.... aaahhh!)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I thought I would share some pictures.. the first one isn't very clear because of the haze in the air that day! This was passing through on its way up towards Seattle for the Golf tournament that was played last weekend.. It was great to see  the whole town was looking up!!
> The second one is the dredge that keeps the mouth of the river opened up to flow into the ocean.. I was sitting out back and saw it.. I was lucky to have my camera handy because by the time it cleared the trees it was gone! I never did see it again..
> The last one is my progress on my cowl.. it is slow going but very enjoyable!!
> (now you have to wait for the pictures to download!)


Your cowl is looking great, Ronie!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am a chocoholic. I really love dark chocolate. I like 80 or 85%, but my real favourite is actually 71%. there is a Grrman chocolate, Ritter Sport, Fine Extra Dark chocolate, which we were introduced to about six years ago when my DD and family were living in Germany. They sent us some, with a variety of German chocolates in a Christmas package one year. I did find it then at the nearest commissary, but for some reason they haven't carried it for the last couple of years, although they carry about another dozen different Ritter varieties. I managed to find it on Amazon the end of last year, and had to bulk order. I am down to the last bar now and time to reorder. I like my one square a day, good and healthy!

My friend's husband in England had me try a bar with 100%, but that was too much.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That was the nice thing about the mask I lost, as it didn't rub my lashes, and it was possible, at a pinch to wear over my glasses on the plane. I do wish I could find another one the same. It came as part of an aromatherapy kit, complete with a little bottle of lavender to put on a cotton ball in a little pocket where the mask sat over the bridge of the nose. I did not like that. I think I am very sensitive to certain smells and that bothered me. It did also come with a little headset that played five different soothing sounds like the ocean, rain etc, which I did actually like, and still occasionally play. This was a Christmas present from my DH one year, trying to come up with something a little different! I will keep,looking online for something comparable. Meantime I have bought a couple of masks which will have to do.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Light sleeper here too. I need to be in a cave, lol. I used to have a mask but it started falling apart and I have not replaced it. I need one with decent eye cups else I am awakened by the fabric rubbing my lashes (I know, weird).
> 
> Karen, I once went five months without any chocolate (food trigger testing). Boy, did I enjoy that first piece of chocolate! Sat on the bed and told DH to go away,
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, love your cowl. That is turning out so nicely.

I am doing better with this hot pad. I am finding mistakes quicker and correcting some with out tinking and getting better at reading my DK. This one is knitting up fast.  Sometime later this week, I will get to turning my heel, honest. 

Tanya, thanks for the link. It gives me some ideas on how to better do mine. I am still at the stage though, if I go too fast, I will end up with mistakes. 

Now, what is this about Belle? I thought it was Elizabeth who reinjured her knee. Did I miss a post about Belle?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That was the nice thing about the mask I lost, as it didn't rub my lashes, and it was possible, at a pinch to wear over my glasses on the plane. I do wish I could find another one the same. It came as part of an aromatherapy kit, complete with a little bottle of lavender to put on a cotton ball in a little pocket where the mask sat over the bridge of the nose. I did not like that. I think I am very sensitive to certain smells and that bothered me. It did also come with a little headset that played five different soothing sounds like the ocean, rain etc, which I did actually like, and still occasionally play. This was a Christmas present from my DH one year, trying to come up with something a little different! I will keep,looking online for something comparable. Meantime I have bought a couple of masks which will have to do.
> 
> Sue


It is too bad you couldn't knit one up to the specifications you like. Maybe it would have too much stretch in it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A bunch of patterns from Anniken Allis - mostly in Artesano Hand Painted Alpaca Silk Lace. Some of these colourways are soooo pretty that I had to have a look on the site. Prices don't seem too bad & there are lots of reduced prices. If their shipping is reasonable, I just might indulge myself. 
I included the pretty sweater patterns for those in our company who are able to wear them - or for their lovely daughters & granddaughters.

Kiri by Anniken Allis
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kiri-4

Ribbon Scarf by Anniken Allis
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbon-scarf-5

Miju by Anniken Allis
http://www.letsknit.co.uk/free-knitting-patterns/miyu

Joanna - Classic Lace T-Shirt by Anniken Allis
http://www.letsknit.co.uk/free-knitting-patterns/classic-lace-t-shirt

Rosetta by Anniken Allis
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rosetta-4

Serafina by Anniken Allis
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/serafina

Giovana by Anniken Allis
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/giovana

Fiorenza by Anniken Allis
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fiorenza-2


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Some more from Artesano Hand Painted Alpaca Silk Lace. Love the colour way in the Chiara.

Chiara by Judy Furlong
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chiara-2

Tiberia by Sue Hanmore
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiberia

Pippa by Sue Hanmore
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pippa-11

Filomenaby Rita C Taylor
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/filomena-2

Lotus by Jan Henley
http://www.letsknit.co.uk/free-knitting-patterns/lace-shawl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane Vampire is looking really goulish! I love the colour and your beaded scarf is coming along beautifully.


Thank you, Norma 
Vampire spoilers are out there but I have been resisting the urge to look. It is shaping up strangely - hard to see where it might be going.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Chris--hope the weekend was a good one for you. We had a lot of rain which prevented outdoor stuff; hope it was nicer for you.quote]
> 
> It rained in NJ too, off and on drizzle mostly. Stayed in my pj's until after 10 on Saturday when my sis left for a quick community beach meeting that she had to go to. Then we ran out to the store and bought lobster, shrimp, potatoes and corn on the cob for a big steam pot and got that ready when we got home because her daughter works on the Point Pleasant boardwalk and we want to make sure she had time to eat and do whatever else before she went in for 5 pm. I did get a little bit of the DK knitting done and only have an inch or 2 to finish...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...the issue has been made worse these last two and a half years on my own


Do you feel nervous being by yourself?
I used to feel that way if my husband had to go somewhere but it doesn't bother me any more. It isn't like we live anywhere that is dangerous, mind you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...It's a bit too early in the day for rum ...


As Michael would say, "It's 5 o'clock somewhere."


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, as always your vampire is looking awesome.


Thank you, Chris


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like mad kiwi is on a prolonged chocolate fast😈


Should that be fast or fest?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Look what just came in...Love the dinosaur playing guitar chart and think that would make a great DK scarf project.


Wouldn't it? I had to get the Keyboard socks, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Love that red Jane. And the dark beads are a great choice.


Thank you, Melanie 
The yarn shades from a true red to a darker shade. I am hoping that it won't come out looking stripy. I debated using shiny beads but I am glad that I went with the matte black.


> Sorry to hear Belle had a setback but thanks for letting us know.


Oh, I missed that. I hope you are doing better now, Belle.
(in case you are reading along)


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Sorry to hear Belle had a setback but thanks for letting us know.


Actually, I'm doing great -- just have to exercise a lot of patience and remember that like Rome knees weren't built/repaired in a day. I think it was Elizabeth who hurt her knees again and has been grounded for awhile. Since this is a situation with which I am intimately familiar let me add my voice to the rest of you hoping for her quick recovery.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--your 'samplers' are beautiful. Great pattern detail. And love that red even tho I couldn't really see the pattern.


Thank you, Tanya 
The pattern in Vampire is not looking like anything in particular at the moment. Hopefully, the next clue will draw a better picture.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Not to be a pest, but did you have a chance to check out my translation of that what I call an alternative rib stitch?...


Oh, sorry. I thought that you were going to send me something more lengthy. I'll go back & look at what you wrote - but it is a moss stitch, I believe, which is what you suggested.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...They have to pull the tooth because under the gum line it is cracked...


Oh, that sounds painful. Hope everything goes well - but you will be sure to feel better afterwards.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... The last one is my progress on my cowl.. it is slow going but very enjoyable!!


Looking great!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Can't recall if I shared this Liat Gat video on DK ...


I can't remember wither but I will be sure to have a look at it when I am able to start my DK project. I still haven't created my DK info doc - now there's almost 100 pages to sift through. :-(


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, that sounds painful. Hope everything goes well - but you will be sure to feel better afterwards.


 :thumbup:

That is so good to hear that you are doing so well, Belle!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad you are doing better Belle!

And I hope Elizabeth takes it easy and lets her knee get better too.

Sorry if I mixed people


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > Chris--hope the weekend was a good one for you. We had a lot of rain which prevented outdoor stuff; hope it was nicer for you.quote]
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, sorry. I thought that you were going to send me something more lengthy. I'll go back & look at what you wrote - but it is a moss stitch, I believe, which is what you suggested.


As I understood the pattern stitch it was only a 4 row repeat.
R1 Sl 1, K1, P1
R2 knit as the stitches appear
R3 Sl 1, P1, K1
R4 knit as stitches appear

so it seems to be a 2 row rib that moves 1 stitch over for the moss effect.

i think the look will be affected by the yarn wt used and the size needle. Do you agree. Do you recall what yarn wt and needle size you may have used when you worked it?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Actually, I'm doing great -- just have to exercise a lot of patience and remember that like Rome knees weren't built/repaired in a day. I think it was Elizabeth who hurt her knees again and has been grounded for awhile. Since this is a situation with which I am intimately familiar let me add my voice to the rest of you hoping for her quick recovery.


So glad your recovery is progressing well. Are you getting your lace curtain done? That could be the upside of all this.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is my Vampire, also in KnitPicks Diadem, but in the Amethyst colourway with rainbow beads. I think I am in Clue 3 now. The couple of rows just below,the needle are interesting, alternating slip one stitch purl wise and purl one. I guess Jane and I are sort of knitting along together on this, although the KAL ended. I am curious how that will looked pinned or blocked. I am doing the medium size. My daughter saw it at the weekend and would like to have it, so I guess I have to really work at it now.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jane, bookmarked two that I really like.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am a chocoholic. I really love dark chocolate. I like 80 or 85%, but my real favourite is actually 71%. there is a Grrman chocolate, Ritter Sport, Fine Extra Dark chocolate, which we were introduced to about six years ago when my DD and family were living in Germany. They sent us some, with a variety of German chocolates in a Christmas package one year. I did find it then at the nearest commissary, but for some reason they haven't carried it for the last couple of years, although they carry about another dozen different Ritter varieties. I managed to find it on Amazon the end of last year, and had to bulk order. I am down to the last bar now and time to reorder. I like my one square a day, good and healthy!
> 
> My friend's husband in England had me try a bar with 100%, but that was too much.
> 
> Sue


European chocolate seems to be far superior to much of what is made in the US. Once having good, dark chocolate, Hershey's became so bad in my book, and I grew up with it. But even as a child I recall better chocolates from the specialty candy counters where you could buy the little nuggets by the variety and weight. For some time I was buying really dark chocolate made at a local bakery w/o sugar. I think they used sucanat. Have since given up on that for the Fair Trade chocolates or Black & Green or the nameless organic chocolate nibs in the HFS--all of which list the % cocoa content. That has been a big improvement in what we have available now.

Can't believe I am saying how glad for the internet where we can shop world wide for things we cannot get locally.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This is my Vampire...I think I am in Clue 3 now. ...I guess Jane and I are sort of knitting along together on this, although the KAL ended.


I will start on clue 3 today - so we can keep each other company. 


> My daughter saw it at the weekend and would like to have it...


So convenient for them that they can come "shop" at your house for these goodies.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Vampire, also in KnitPicks Diadem, but in the Amethyst colourway with rainbow beads. I think I am in Clue 3 now. The couple of rows just below,the needle are interesting, alternating slip one stitch purl wise and purl one. I guess Jane and I are sort of knitting along together on this, although the KAL ended. I am curious how that will looked pinned or blocked. I am doing the medium size. My daughter saw it at the weekend and would like to have it, so I guess I have to really work at it now.
> 
> Sue


Can begin to see the pattern now. Love the amethyst color way. That purl detail might be interesting. Is it a bit of slip stitch knitting?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am not sure if that is what it is called, but it is alternating slipping and purling across the row.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Can begin to see the pattern now. Love the amethyst color way. That purl detail might be interesting. Is it a bit of slip stitch knitting?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay--enough computer addiction today. Can report I finally began a sample of DK. Just scrap yarns with 20 stitches. Not having too much problem with tension, but the separating of yarns and getting a smoother rhythm is a problem. Keep finding myself knitting combination style and alternating with Continental. Have to watch my stitch mounts as I go. How the yarn is handling seems to dictate that but would like to have better control of it before starting a project. Need to take printer into the shop and will get some knitting time there I think waiting for the work to be done.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Actually, I'm doing great -- just have to exercise a lot of patience and remember that like Rome knees weren't built/repaired in a day. I think it was Elizabeth who hurt her knees again and has been grounded for awhile. Since this is a situation with which I am intimately familiar let me add my voice to the rest of you hoping for her quick recovery.


I had hoped that I didn't miss your post!! I am glad you are on the mend..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone.. it is a fun knit!! much easier with my yarn guides.. I can see where I would get some use out of a store bought one.. I am thinking of getting my 20 gauge wire out and making me a ring that fits right where I need it!! 

Tooth is out.. face is numb and I'm hungry.. I don't dare eat anything for awhile.. hubby is going to be home in a few minutes and will get my pain med filled.. I hope to get some knitting done.. I'd like to knit all afternoon 

thanks for the links.. I am going to check them now and then go and knit.. see ya all later!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, glad to hear you are doing alright.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, hope you will be over the tooth extraction soon.
Sue


Ronie said:


> Thank you everyone.. it is a fun knit!! much easier with my yarn guides.. I can see where I would get some use out of a store bought one.. I am thinking of getting my 20 gauge wire out and making me a ring that fits right where I need it!!
> 
> Tooth is out.. face is numb and I'm hungry.. I don't dare eat anything for awhile.. hubby is going to be home in a few minutes and will get my pain med filled.. I hope to get some knitting done.. I'd like to knit all afternoon
> 
> thanks for the links.. I am going to check them now and then go and knit.. see ya all later!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Vampire, also in KnitPicks Diadem, but in the Amethyst colourway with rainbow beads. I think I am in Clue 3 now. The couple of rows just below,the needle are interesting, alternating slip one stitch purl wise and purl one. I guess Jane and I are sort of knitting along together on this, although the KAL ended. I am curious how that will looked pinned or blocked. I am doing the medium size. My daughter saw it at the weekend and would like to have it, so I guess I have to really work at it now.
> 
> Sue


That's really lovely, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank you everyone.. it is a fun knit!! much easier with my yarn guides.. I can see where I would get some use out of a store bought one.. I am thinking of getting my 20 gauge wire out and making me a ring that fits right where I need it!!
> 
> Tooth is out.. face is numb and I'm hungry.. I don't dare eat anything for awhile.. hubby is going to be home in a few minutes and will get my pain med filled.. I hope to get some knitting done.. I'd like to knit all afternoon
> 
> thanks for the links.. I am going to check them now and then go and knit.. see ya all later!!


Glad you made it through the extraction ok. Take it easy today. I had a tooth taken out in early March and the best thing I did for it was the gargling with salt water - really helped it heal fairly quickly.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Amy has been a rough time. She was very nauseous last night and I had to run an IV for her. Then my DH found her at 5.30am, asleep,on the you know what in the bathroom. He helped her to bed, but said she sounded incoherent so he awoke me to check her blood sugar thinking she was having a diabetic low, which fortunately she wasn't. I am thinking she may have really been asleep. Then I checked her just before noon and she was low, so had to quickly get some food and liquid in her. We are leaving in a few minutes for her weekly dr visit, so I am glad that she has that appointment. She is supposed to be going back home later this afternoon, so I am hoping she will be feeling better then. It is pretty hot today so that could be contributing to her not feeling well. At least she sees the dr so he can check her out.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Amy has been a rough time. She was very nauseous last night and I had to run an IV for her. Then my DH found her at 5.30am, asleep,on the you know what in the bathroom. He helped her to bed, but said she sounded incoherent so he awoke me to check her blood sugar thinking she was having a diabetic low, which fortunately she wasn't. I am thinking she may have really been asleep. Then I checked her just before noon and she was low, so had to quickly get some food and liquid in her. We are leaving in a few minutes for her weekly dr visit, so I am glad that she has that appointment. She is supposed to be going back home later this afternoon, so I am hoping she will be feeling better then. It is pretty hot today so that could be contributing to her not feeling well. At least she sees the dr so he can check her out.
> 
> Sue


Oh, Sue, I am so sorry that Amy is having these issues. I hope the doctor can give you a clue why this is happening to her and I also help she begins to feel better.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Amy has been a rough time..... At least she sees the dr so he can check her out.


Oh, my, this is just dragging on & on for her - & you.
I sure hope that the doctor can shed light & offer relief for what is happening ow.
She is so lucky to have you & Paul to keep an eye on her. I know that her husband is glad to do what he can but he doesn't have your experience or expertise.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you made it through the extraction ok. Take it easy today. I had a tooth taken out in early March and the best thing I did for it was the gargling with salt water - really helped it heal fairly quickly.


thanks Pam... I will definitely be doing that!! 

Sue I sure hope the Dr.s can find something that will help her!! I'll keep her and your family in my prayers


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad the extraction went well Ronie. I hope the pain meds don't make you to loopy to knit 

So sorry to hear of Amy's continued problems Sue. She is fortunate that you can be there for her.

Thanks for the continued pattern stash building Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the continued pattern stash building Jane.


Yes, thank you, Jane, for these additional patterns to the stash!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Roxanness, it does get better the more you do. Would love to see your progress if you care to.

Toni, what a fun family weekend. Glad your back is feeling better. How nice that you got your dk dish cloth done to in time to give to your daughter! It looks really good. Nice pic of that huge boat too!

Thanks for sharing the lovely pictures of Durham, Sue. It is so nice to hear that it has returned to how it was before the mining. I love rocks like that and have quite a collection that I keep moving around with me in all their heaviness  
Hope Amy is feeling better. It is good she can be there with you.

Jane, you may think you are treading water, but it seems to me that you get an awful lot accomplished while you are treading! Lovely start on the Vampire. Good color for a shawl with that name. Wonder if the edging is supposed to be looking like fangs. And now you are caught up on the scarf too!

Julie, so sorry to hear you have been sleeping badly and end up with a headache too. Hope you can try some of the things that have worked for others here. I personally listen to soft, calm music, or read a boring book and off to sleep I go. My DH makes himself warm milk or drinks a tea called Sleepy Time and that seems to work for him. Hope you can get to that lace edge on the shrug soon!

Karen, I'm with you on the love of chocolate! Not too fond of tapioca though.

Chris hope you enjoyed your visit with your sister. Looking forward to seeing your dk.

Ronie, hope your dentist appointment went okay and wasn't too painful. Hope you heal quickly. Love how your dk cowl is coming along. And thanks for sharing the blimp picture as well.

Tanya, thanks for the video. I have it saved. Will watch it later. I do think I would like to try the cowl. Maybe this will give me ideas on how to improve the tension. 

Sue, your Vampire looks lovely too. Great color yarn! 

Belle, glad to hear that you are doing well and continuing to heal.

I have finished the June lace pattern for the 2015 beaded scarf too. It was nice to do some lace again


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Jane...Lovely start on the Vampire. Good color for a shawl with that name. Wonder if the edging is supposed to be looking like fangs.


Thanks, Caryn  
I hadn't thought of fangs - perhaps you are right.


> I have finished the June lace pattern for the 2015 beaded scarf too.


Pretty! Your yarn looks like a lighter weight than mine.

Elizabeth has a scavenger hunt contest on in the Forest MKLA thread.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Pretty! Your yarn looks like a lighter weight than mine.
> 
> Elizabeth has a scavenger hunt contest on in the Forest MKLA thread.


I was just over there looking for the scavenger hunt, but didn't see anything there. I must not have been looking in the right place. (stlorenz  )


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Pretty! Your yarn looks like a lighter weight than mine.
> 
> Elizabeth has a scavenger hunt contest on in the Forest MKLA thread.


Thanks Jane. I am using a lace weight. And thanks for the heads up on the scavenger hunt.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> I have finished the June lace pattern for the 2015 beaded scarf too. It was nice to do some lace again


It looks good, Caryn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I was just over there looking for the scavenger hunt, but didn't see anything there. I must not have been looking in the right place. (stlorenz  )


Look on the bottom of this page:
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3215032/51-75


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There is just the one photo, not a bunch of them?
I had to check if I had purchased the pattern. I guess 8 had and had forgotten. now to check for supplies. At least it is not until 15th. Hopefully by then I will have finished some more WIPs.

Sue
Sue


jscaplen said:


> Look on the bottom of this page:
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3215032/51-75


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Look on the bottom of this page:
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3215032/51-75


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks good, Caryn.


Thanks Pam.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Look on the bottom of this page:
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3215032/51-75


Looks like we are both in the running 

She has some nice patterns. I might be adding to my stash, lol.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, I am pleased you are progressing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your vampire is great. I am not surprised your DD has her eye on it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronnie, I am glad you are feeling better :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, prayers for Amy.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, prayers for Amy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-347294-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

